# Full Episode Animation Archive and Discussion   - Part 3



## Reznor (Dec 6, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 6, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kony (Dec 6, 2014)

Hiroyuki Yamashita among the animation directors for The Last, as expected.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 6, 2014)

Hidetsugu Ito in top (after Masaaki Endo). This is going to be good. 
Nishio, Suzuki, Hiroto Tanka at bottom.

Last couple of movies used to have Asai and Yamashita at top.

Curious about unit directors and storyboard artists if Tsuru was involved.

Gorou doing 2nd KA.


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 6, 2014)

*Kobayashi and Kouda are AD as well*


----------



## insane111 (Dec 6, 2014)

Now some of these people better start showing up in the anime 

Preferably in the only 2 volumes left that don't suck, everything else can burn. Too bad it doesn't wrok that way.


----------



## Kony (Dec 6, 2014)

If I remember right about last movies, we have to wait 1 or 2 months after movie's release to get back some good quality on the TV show. February-April 2015 should be quite nice, until the next movie's production, which will air on August 2015 (right?)


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 6, 2014)

_*Oh What ? !! Ohira, Yokoyama, Sakaiyama worked on the Last!!!..


Edit: The last time Yokoyama worked an movie, we got #131... *_


----------



## Corax (Dec 6, 2014)

Likely because this is the last canon Naruto movie. This is why so much attention to its quality.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 6, 2014)

_*
Spoiler:  







[Chief Animation Supervision] 
Nishio Tetsuya (西尾鉄也) 
Suzuki Hirofumi (鈴木博文) 


 [Animation Supervision] 
Yabuno Koji (藪野浩二) 
Asano Naoyuki (浅野直之) 
Ito Hidetsugu (伊藤秀次) 
Nishio Tetsuya (西尾鉄也) 

 Yamashita Hiroyuki (山下宏幸) 
Shimizu Yoshiharu (清水義治) 
Arai Koichi (新井浩一) 
Suzuki Hirofumi (鈴木博文) 


 Uno Ichiro (夘野一郎) 
Asai Seiko (朝井聖子) 
Suzuki Youko (鈴木陽子)


 [Second Animation Supervision] 
Okano Shingo (岡野慎吾) 
Jang Ik (張益) 
Aoki Yasuhiro (青木康浩) 
Orii Kazumasa (折井一雅)  

 Kubo Tsuguyuki (窪詔之) 


 [Layout Animation Supervision] 
Tanaka Hiroto (田中比呂人) 
 Masuda Hirofumi (桝田浩史) 
 Endo Masaaki (遠藤正明) 


 [Key Animation] 
Endo Masaaki (遠藤正明) 
Okano Shingo (岡野慎吾) 
Yamashita Hiroyuki (山下宏幸) 
Fujisawa Ken'ichi (藤澤研一) 
Hyodo Masaru (兵渡勝) 
Kawano Etsuko (河野悦子) 
Yamamoto Yukie (山本祐希江) 
Neriki Masahiro (練木正宏) 
Masuda Hirofumi (桝田浩史) 
Horiuchi Hiroyuki (堀内博之) 
Kanno Yoshihiro (菅野芳弘) 
Aoki Yasuhiro (青木康浩) 
Hayakawa Kazuko (早川加寿子) 
Kubo Tsuguyuki (窪詔之) 
Tokunaga Kumiko (徳永久美子) 
Hashimoto Shinji (橋本晋治) 
Kawasaki Hirotsugu (川崎博嗣) 
Tomioka Takashi (富岡隆司) 
Baba Takeshi (馬場健) 
Tanaka Takahiro (田中孝弘) 
Takagi Yuji (高木有詩) 
Kamegaki Hajime (亀垣一) 
Tsumagari Daisuke (津曲大介) 
Aramiya Yusuke (新宮祐介) 
Kouno Shinya (河野眞也) 
Han Seung-ah 
Mizumura Juji (水村十司) 
Ishii Sugako (石井寿賀子) 
Tadokoro Hajime (田所はじめ) 
Saito Takanori (齊藤崇了) 
Tanaka Hiroto (田中比呂人) 

 Ito Hidetsugu (伊藤秀次) 
Shimizu Keiko (清水恵子) 
Suzuki Youko (鈴木陽子) 
Gotan Takayuki (五反孝幸) 
Sato Ayako (佐藤綾子) 
Takasaki Misato (高崎美里) 
Matsuzaki Tadashi (松崎正) 
Endo Yuichi (遠藤裕一) 
Arai Koichi (新井浩一) 
Uno Ichiro (夘野一郎) 
Shikama Takahiro (鹿間貴裕) 
Asano Naoyuki (浅野直之) 
Takeuchi Chikai (竹内知海) 
Yamaguchi Anna (山口杏奈) 
Fukuda Tadashi (福田忠) 
Ando Masashi (安藤雅司) 
Sakiyama Hokuto (崎山北斗) 
Matsutake Tokuyuki (松竹徳幸) 
Imaki Hiroaki (今木宏明) 
Maru Kanako (丸加奈子) 
Koike Yuki (小池裕樹) 
Saito Kazuya (斉藤和也) 
Kotani Kyoko (小谷杏子) 
Nishikawa Chihiro (西川千尋) 
Takagi Katsuhiro (高木勝弘) 
Toda Mai (戸田麻衣) 
Takahashi Naoki (高橋直樹) 
Fukuyo Manami (福世真奈美) 
Harada Rie (原田理恵) 
Tokuda Daiki (徳田大貴) 
Nishio Tetsuya (西尾鉄也) 
Uno Ichiro (夘野一郎) 
Asai Seiko (朝井聖子) 
Suzuki Youko (鈴木陽子) 
Kubo Tsuguyuki (窪詔之) 
Endo Masaaki (遠藤正明) 
Yabuno Koji (藪野浩二) 
Otani Atsuko (大谷敦子) 
Suzuki Kanchi (鈴木かんち) 
Tokuno Yuuga (徳野悠我) 
Kiso Yuta (木曽勇太) 
Eguchi Hisashi (江口寿志) 
Kishi Yoshiyuki (岸義之) 
Kobayashi Naoki (小林直樹) 
Shimizu Yoshiharu (清水義治) 
Asai Seiko (朝井聖子) 
Ozawa Saeko (小澤早依子) 
Hashimoto Takashi (橋本敬史) 
Sato Yuzo (佐藤雄三) 
Wada Kasumi (和田佳純) 
Fukuyama Takahito (福山貴人) 
Ohira Shinya (大平晋也) 
Yamaguchi Akiko (山口明子) 
Kouda Masayuki (甲田正行) 
Sekikawa Narihito (関川成人) 
Nagakawa Momoko (永川桃子) 
Yoshikawa Shinichi (吉川真一) 
Saito Itaru (齊藤格) 
Anzai Toshiyuki (安西俊之) 
Nagumo Aya (南雲紋) 
Nakatsuru Katsuyoshi (中鶴勝祥) 
Tsuji Miyako (辻美也子) 
Yano Kuniko (矢野久仁子) 
Takagawa Moyu (たかがわもゆ) 
Hirosawa Yasato (廣澤矢里) 
Yokoyama Akitoshi (横山彰利) 
Suzuki Hirofumi (鈴木博文) 

Husio Studio (フウシオスタジオ) 
 drop 
Studio Mu (スタジオムー) 


[Second Key Animation] 
Orii Kazumasa (折井一雅) 
Nagura Satoshi (名倉智史) 
Usami Moe (宇佐美萌) 
Nishihara Rinako (西原理奈子) 
Ishii Tamaki (石井珠樹) 
Masuda Yukiko (益田有希子) 
Han Seung-ah 
Tanaka Tamotsu (田中保) 
Inukai Saori (犬飼さおり) 
Mizumura Juji (水村十司) 
Hwang Seong-hi (黄成希) 
Sato Miyuki (佐藤美幸) 
Du Weifeng 
Wang Bin 
Seo Jin-won 
Shin Hye-ran 
Sessha Goro (拙者五郎) 
Takeuchi Chikai (竹内知海) 
Uno Michiko (夘野路子) 
Ikebuchi Emi (池渕恵美) 
Kaneko Fumiko (金子文恵) 
Henry Thurlow (ヘンリー・サロウ) 
Wang Jian (王健) 
Saito Takanori (齊藤崇了) 
Suzuka Youko (鈴鹿陽子) 
Takahashi Naoki (高橋直樹) 
Sato Taeko (佐藤多恵子) 
Shimojima Makoto (下島誠) 
Ma Xiaojie 
Li Ling 
Kim Kyoung-hwan 
Kim Kyung-mi 
Fujiki Yasushi (藤木泰史) 
Goto Yoriko (後藤依子) 
Nakamura Emi (中村恵美) 
Murakami Tomoko (村上朋子) 
Ikeda Akiko (池田晃子) 
Maeda Aki (前田亜紀) 
Tachibana Naomi (橘尚美) 
Matsumura Asako (松村亜沙子) 
Konaka Hikaru (小中光) 
Shimizu Yukiko (清水由紀子) 
Asami Emi (浅見恵美) 
Lu Xiasheng 
Park Myeong-hun 
Ryu Dong-gyun 
Gyun Jong-won 

*_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 6, 2014)

Damn, good on Kobayashi for getting a credit as an animation supervisor. No Tanaka Hironori bites but the line-up is otherwise spectacular.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 6, 2014)

_*Which weird considering both his buddies seem to there. *_


----------



## insane111 (Dec 6, 2014)

Kanezuka isn't there? That's rare, and he hasn't been doing much assistance for the anime between 373&390. Where'd he go


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 7, 2014)

> 611「うちはマダラ、立つ」
> 鈴木やすゆき　熊谷雅亮　熊谷雅亮　一ノ瀬結梨と津曲大介
> 
> 612「裏の心」
> ...




*#391 - Madara Uchiha Rises (December 11)
Animation Supervisor: Yuuri Ichinose & Daisuke Tsumagari
Storyboard and Episode Director: Masaaki Kumagai
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki

#392 - One's True Heart (December 18)
Animation Supervisor: Ik-Hyun Eum
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Episode Director: TBA
Script: Katsuhiko Chiba

#393 - A True Ending (December 25)
Animation Supervisor: Masaya Onishi & Mai Toda
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno
Script: Shin Yoshida

#394 - Naruto's Back ~Friend's Tracks: A New Chuunin Exam (January 1 or January 8)
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki 
Cheif Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Naoki Horiuchi
Script: Junki Takegami*


----------



## Kony (Dec 7, 2014)

yeah, ending the year with chap 662 makes sense. Glad to see Mai Toda's debut as AD


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 7, 2014)

Movie staff is excellent, this will be godly to watch!

About the anime staff, curious to see the debut of Mai Toda.


----------



## KomaXD77 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sucks that 392 won't get special animation since it'll likely cover 3 chapters that are action packed.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ik-hyun Eum is never going away, it's a fact of life


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 7, 2014)

Ik-hyun is typically placed on unimportant episodes, anyway. For every episode sent over to South Korea with fewer drawings to work with the better another episode is.

Anyway, Hell yes for a new original arc!


----------



## KomaXD77 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Ik-hyun is typically placed on unimportant episodes, anyway. For every episode sent over to South Korea with fewer drawings to work with the better another episode is.
> 
> Anyway, Hell yes for a new original arc!



I get that but 392 is where everything escalates especially since it'll cover content from 660.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 7, 2014)

If he's working with a Satou Shinji storyboard the episode will probably be pretty good. I imagine Ooshirou Tsutomu will be brought on for any important parts, too.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 7, 2014)

_*


ASYM638 said:



#391 - Madara Uchiha Rises (December 11)
Animation Supervisor: Yuuri Ichinose & Daisuke Tsumagari
Storyboard and Episode Director: Masaaki Kumagai
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki

#392 - One's True Heart (December 18)
Animation Supervisor: Ik-Hyun Eum
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Episode Director: TBA
Script: Katsuhiko Chiba

#393 - A True Ending (December 25)
Animation Supervisor: Masaya Onishi & Mai Toda
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno
Script: Shin Yoshida

#394 - Naruto's Back ~Friend's Tracks: A New Chuunin Exam (January 1 or January 8)
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki 
Cheif Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Naoki Horiuchi
Script: Junki Takegami

Click to expand...


Looks like #391 will be an weaker version of #342 which little disappointing, I had hope that an action oriental director would get it instead of Kumagai. Oh wel.. hopefully there will be some nice cuts in here and there. As for #392, I hoping there will be some nice cuts beside Tsutomu, like #380.

Yukihiro storyboarding #393 and  Kazunori directing the episode  the episode going be bland as hell. Mai, you better be the one who animate the Tobirama vs Madara scrimmage.






			Movie staff is excellent, this will be godly to watch!

About the anime staff, curious to see the debut of Mai Toda.
		
Click to expand...


From what I seen from her, she is pretty decent, better than Masaya *_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 7, 2014)

Kumagai was sort of a mentor to Yamashita and Kobayashi in their earlier days, right? It might not be impossible for either of them to have done something for Episode #391, now that I think about it.


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 8, 2014)

> Nくんと絵コンテ打ち。


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, just saw that. Hopefully it's a doozy. My guess is it'll air in late February or early March.


----------



## Corax (Dec 8, 2014)

Seems like 393 will be good,though no special for December. Anyway it is understandable,as in my opinion only chapters after 665 need special attention (and only a selected few). Also new movie for August 2015...to be fair this is very bad for anime production.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 9, 2014)

_*



			Kumagai was sort of a mentor to Yamashita and Kobayashi in their earlier days, right? It might not be impossible for either of them to have done something for Episode #391, now that I think about it.
		
Click to expand...


I won't say that, even though you might be taking about something completely different from what I'm imagining . Anywayz I don't think we'll see Yamashita on #391, Probably Kobayashi, Fujii and Tanaka.




			Yeah, just saw that. Hopefully it's a doozy. My guess is it'll air in late February or early March.
		
Click to expand...


You're probably right, with that said Date could be referencing to his episode in late January/early February.





			Seems like 393 will be good,though no special for December. Anyway it is understandable,as in my opinion only chapters after 665 need special attention (and only a selected few). Also new movie for August 2015...to be fair this is very bad for anime production.
		
Click to expand...


Considering #393, I'm curious to see if the episodes going to have some Kinema Citrus animators/Code:Breaker.

And I'm not sure about that Corax, it could end up like this autumn season. Even though the Naruto staff will be working on three different project and the tv series might be One Piece*_


----------



## Corax (Dec 9, 2014)

Well if filler arc ends in February/ March ,and canon starts at the peak of movie production certain episodes might suffer. Though they might hire someone for movie,but it isn't likely,as it is hard to hire so many good freelancers for a one-time project.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 10, 2014)

_*If anything they're probably already working on 2015 movie, seeing how the time frame from The Last is so short and how it's also part of the larger "Naruto Shin Jidai Kaimaku Project"


In other news, Norio worked on the recent episode of Yama no Susume with Mai*_


----------



## KomaXD77 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> If he's working with a Satou Shinji storyboard the episode will probably be pretty good. I imagine Ooshirou Tsutomu will be brought on for any important parts, too.



Looks like you were right. I know you can't judge everything by the preview but the next episode looks pleasantly better than I expected it to be.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok I need to not visit forums while intoxicated . First typing the wrong episode number, then posting shit about SSatou Shinji in the movie thread instead of here . I'm sure there's more nonsense somewhere that I can't remember.



> Shinji has a pretty huge amount of experience, having done close to 50 storyboards and also directing many episodes. Despite that I can still only rank him as "average", because his work is so static. He never seems to strive to improve and just does his typical thing. I'm sure there's some other random nonsense around that I can't remember posting.
> 
> But at least he is certainly good enough to bring some improvements to


 I


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 12, 2014)

...to what?! What, damn you!!

Anyway, I always seem to remember Satou having nice action cuts. Then again, maybe that's just because of the key animators that adapt his storyboard?


----------



## Corax (Dec 13, 2014)

Sasuke vs Madara fight was quite nice. I expected way less from this episode. Kumagai did great job with very limited staff.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 14, 2014)

insane111 said:


> Ok I need to not visit forums while intoxicated . First typing the wrong episode number, then posting shit about SSatou Shinji in the movie thread instead of here . I'm sure there's more nonsense somewhere that I can't remember.
> 
> I





Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> ...to what?! What, damn you!!
> 
> Anyway, I always seem to remember Satou having nice action cuts. Then again, maybe that's just because of the key animators that adapt his storyboard?



It is actually other way around. He is managing well with low budget and no-good animators. If he is given good team it will be great. I wish he is given direction along with storyboard for his episode.

Anyways, I haven't seen past 10 or so episodes. Any of them worth checking ?

Also, is there any good camrip of the credit of movie. The one I saw in movie thread, some names got cut. I want to see who did storyboard for movie.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok just had a look at the KA list for the movie and am surprised who's there and who isn't. This is the first Naruto movie Toshiharu Sugie hasn't done KA for. He's worked on every one since the first one. Also surprised Yoshihiro Kanno is there. Should be good when we finally see it though. Should be a treat.

On the last episode though. This is the first episode i've seen since 375 and it was pretty good. Dunno who the AD was but they did a good job despite not having any noteworthy animators. Episode looked nice overall.

Anyway can't wait for the sakugafest that will be the movie. Hopefully i react like this after seeing it.

​


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 14, 2014)

_*



			Anyways, I haven't seen past 10 or so episodes. Any of them worth checking ?

Also, is there any good camrip of the credit of movie. The one I saw in movie thread, some names got cut. I want to see who did storyboard for movie.
		
Click to expand...


Nope there really nothing worth checking out, with that said Toshio Fujii's scene in #389 was pretty neat 



And I haven't see any good camrip that include the credits





			Ok just had a look at the KA list for the movie and am surprised who's there and who isn't. This is the first Naruto movie Toshiharu Sugie hasn't done KA for. He's worked on every one since the first one. Also surprised Yoshihiro Kanno is there. Should be good when we finally see it though. Should be a treat.

On the last episode though. This is the first episode i've seen since 375 and it was pretty good. Dunno who the AD was but they did a good job despite not having any noteworthy animators. Episode looked nice overall.

Anyway can't wait for the sakugafest that will be the movie. Hopefully i react like this after seeing it.
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully are people like, Akitoshi Yokoyama, Takahiro Shikama, Yoshihiro Kanno is contracted for the last four volumes of the series. And #391's animation supervisors were Yuuri and Daisuke*_


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 14, 2014)

Animeblue said:


> _*
> 
> Nope there really nothing worth checking out, with that said Toshio Fujii's scene in #389 was pretty neat
> 
> ...



Kanno is supposed to be one of the main AD's on Parasyte though he's only been credited for KA on episode 11 of that thus far. Not entirely sure if he'll stick around but then again he did do more stuff for toei around the time he would have worked on Battle of Gods so we'll have to wait and see.

And thanks, i'll try and remember those animation supervisors.


----------



## Corax (Dec 14, 2014)

> Hopefully are people like, Akitoshi Yokoyama, Takahiro Shikama, Yoshihiro Kanno is contracted for the last four volumes of the series.


That episodes they have done? I cant remember them.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 14, 2014)

*



			Kanno is supposed to be one of the main AD's on Parasyte though he's only been credited for KA on episode 11 of that thus far. Not entirely sure if he'll stick around but then again he did do more stuff for toei around the time he would have worked on Battle of Gods so we'll have to wait and see.

And thanks, i'll try and remember those animation supervisors.
		
Click to expand...


I see




			That episodes they have done? I cant remember them.
		
Click to expand...



Oh..Akitoshi Yokoyaman is the episode director/storyboard artist of Shippuden#131, and Takahiro Shikama and Yoshihiro Kanno haven't worked on the tv series


BTW I'm working on an Takahiro Shikama MAD*


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2014)

131 was one of the best Shippuden episodes. It would be nice to see him for volume 72 or even volume 71 (though less so).


----------



## insane111 (Dec 18, 2014)

Haven't watched the episode yet, but 'm guessing it was just a typical Ik-hyun with no onboard animators since nobody said anything


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2014)

It's about the usual quality for them yeah, maybe a little better. The main difference is Oshiro has two scenes instead of his usual one


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah, Ooshirou did some nice cuts. I really liked Madara dodging the Tailed Beast attacks and then sliding backward on the ground as he landed.


----------



## Corax (Dec 20, 2014)

It was a standart outsourced episode with 2 Oshiro cuts (likely the one with bijuu attacks and the one with Madara s escape). Also I liked Madara s Susano o boomerang animation,though it was quite short.


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 25, 2014)

*Today's episode was so bad for an in-house production especially the second part, thanks to Horikoshi who assisted the animation supervision in it.*


----------



## insane111 (Dec 25, 2014)

And here I thought they might actually put some effort into this episode.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Dec 25, 2014)

'tis will be good


----------



## geG (Dec 25, 2014)

I think part of what makes this episode look so weird is that in all the Crunchyroll versions of the episode I can find, every fourth frame of the video is skipped. You can see this most easily during the OP, which just has a weird, slow feeling to it compared to in other episodes. It ends up making the episode's animation look jerkier and slower than it actually is

But yeah some parts just looked weird regardless, like when Gaara takes Naruto to Sakura, everyone's faces in that scene just look bad


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 25, 2014)

This team had worse episodes before, it's fine for my tastes. Maybe it's the Holidays positive feeling lol


----------



## neshru (Dec 25, 2014)

Geg said:


> I think part of what makes this episode look so weird is that in all the Crunchyroll versions of the episode I can find, every fourth frame of the video is skipped. You can see this most easily during the OP, which just has a weird, slow feeling to it compared to in other episodes. It ends up making the episode's animation look jerkier and slower than it actually is


Yeah, CR has this habit of completely fucking up the encode sometimes. Their terrible encoding not only makes some episodes drop frames and look jerkier, but also fucks up the timing of the animation in some instances (like something that is supposed to be animated on a smooth 2s becomes a weird 1s/4s combination). For example the cool Kobayashi sequences in episodes 353 and 345 are completely altered in the HS version due to the terrible encoding.


----------



## Near67 (Dec 25, 2014)

I can't remember the last time we had a consistent set of episodes that were well animated. Sure, the movie production is always the first thing to screw things up, but nowadays it just feels as if the studio views the anime as another burden... almost like it just wants it to end (although that will clearly not be the case). 

Is there really anything to look forward to nowadays? Wakabayashi will probably never come back again. And Susuki, well there's a very shaky possibility of him appearing in the future. Sure, Yamashita is an amazing animator. But in my opinion, the Suzuki episodes from the beginning of Shippuden had something special in them that can't be topped easily.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 25, 2014)

neshru said:


> Yeah, CR has this habit of completely fucking up the encode sometimes. Their terrible encoding not only makes some episodes drop frames and look jerkier, but also fucks up the timing of the animation in some instances (like something that is supposed to be animated on a smooth 2s becomes a weird 1s/4s combination). For example the cool Kobayashi sequences in episodes 353 and 345 are completely altered in the HS version due to the terrible encoding.



They used to have another really annoying audio problem as well, where you could hear a constant, low "beeeeeeeeep" noise every time a voice actor was speaking. It particularly stuck out when there was no soundtrack playing to mask it, but it was still audible regardless especially if you gad high quality speakers/headphones.

But now that I look at a couple old episodes on their website, at least that problem seems to be fixed.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 25, 2014)

Studio Pierrot doesn't supply the entirety of the budget. Hell, most animation studios don't have the money to have a lot of in-house staff, why would they have the money to fund the majority of a series? TV Toukyou pays for the series using advertising money. Advertising is down these days and it's hard for the franchise to make extra money when it is hundreds of episodes long.

Pierrot also can't force staff to work on the series, especially when a majority of the franchise's best staff are freelancers.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 25, 2014)

_*


tkROUT said:



			It is actually other way around. He is managing well with low budget and no-good animators. If he is given good team it will be great. I wish he is given direction along with storyboard for his episode.

Anyways, I haven't seen past 10 or so episodes. Any of them worth checking ?

Also, is there any good camrip of the credit of movie. The one I saw in movie thread, some names got cut. I want to see who did storyboard for movie.
		
Click to expand...





			Curious about unit directors and storyboard artists if Tsuru was involved.
		
Click to expand...

The ones that I know who did the storyboards are Hirotsugu Kawasaki(the director of the 2nd Naruto movie), Masaaki Endo,Koichi Arai and Hiroyuki Yamashita. While Toshiyuki Tsuru directed the ED of The Last





			Is there really anything to look forward to nowadays? Wakabayashi will probably never come back again. And Susuki, well there's a very shaky possibility of him appearing in the future. Sure, Yamashita is an amazing animator. But in my opinion, the Suzuki episodes from the beginning of Shippuden had something special in them that can't be topped easily.
		
Click to expand...


To perfectly honest, I don't necessarily miss Tsuru/Suzuki's action episodes. In fact I'm perfectly fine with Yamashita and Sessha 





			Studio Pierrot doesn't supply the entirety of the budget. Hell, most animation studios don't have the money to have a lot of in-house staff, why would they have the money to fund the majority of a series? TV Toukyou pays for the series using advertising money. Advertising is down these days and it's hard for the franchise to make extra money when it is hundreds of episodes long.

Pierrot also can't force staff to work on the series, especially when a majority of the franchise's best staff are freelancers.
		
Click to expand...


More/less this 

BTW do you guys think that eyelash scenes belongs to Onishi *_


----------



## Kony (Dec 26, 2014)

Yamashita just has to get some outstanding animators like Shingo Yamashita and co. Norio most likely works with Sessha/Kouda.

Anyways, I was hoping for Kobayashi working on many episodes of the upcomming arc as he did on Kakashi ANBU arc, but with the new movie around, it seems to be hard.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 26, 2014)

By the way, is that frame skipping issue in all 3 versions of the episode? 480/720/1080 if you know?


----------



## geG (Dec 26, 2014)

I didn't try 1080 but it was in 480 and 720


----------



## insane111 (Dec 26, 2014)

Kony said:


> Yamashita just has to get some outstanding animators like Shingo Yamashita and co. Norio most likely works with Sessha/Kouda.
> 
> Anyways, I was hoping for Kobayashi working on many episodes of the upcomming arc as he did on Kakashi ANBU arc, but with the new movie around, it seems to be hard.



I've always wanted to see Norio supervised by Yamashita, but it just never happened. Damn them


----------



## neshru (Dec 27, 2014)

insane111 said:


> By the way, is that frame skipping issue in all 3 versions of the episode? 480/720/1080 if you know?


I think once they screw up the encoding process for one episode it's screwed up on all resolutions. You'll have to check out the TV raws which are generally done by competent encoders.


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2014)

Actually animation wasnt bad,something weird happened with encoding. Though,for in-house episode it was a bit worse than normal,but only a bit.


----------



## geG (Dec 27, 2014)

The animation in general was fine, the problem was some of the art in the second half, particularly when Gaara takes Naruto to Sakura and the scene of Madara talking to dying Sasuke


----------



## Corax (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone expect any very good/special animation teams for the chuunin exam filler arc? If I am correct Yamashita animated 1 episode for Kakashi ANBU filler arc. Would we see him again?


----------



## insane111 (Dec 28, 2014)

Corax said:


> Does anyone expect any very good/special animation teams for the chuunin exam filler arc? If I am correct Yamashita animated 1 episode for Kakashi ANBU filler arc. Would we see him again?



It's possible he could show up now that everyone is done working on the movie, but only 394 has known staff right now. 

 I'm more interested in who is doing the upcoming canon fight, because if they make it nothing special there will be rage . Hayato Date already ruled out Atsushi Wakabayashi which is a shame.


----------



## Corax (Dec 28, 2014)

He ruled out Wakabayashi?Why?I haven't seen anything on his twitter about Wakabayashi. I think that he should animate the last fight,after all he animated the last fight of the first season.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 28, 2014)

I mentioned it. He said .


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 28, 2014)

_*



			Does anyone expect any very good/special animation teams for the chuunin exam filler arc? If I am correct Yamashita animated 1 episode for Kakashi ANBU filler arc. Would we see him again?
		
Click to expand...


If you taking about just being the animation supervisor, probably so.Although I rather see them focus on Boruto for now since it kinda waste to have them come back now   




			I'm more interested in who is doing the upcoming canon fight, because if they make it nothing special there will be rage . Hayato Date already ruled out Atsushi Wakabayashi which is a shame.
		
Click to expand...


Speaking of that fight, do u think that will rearrange the event around that fight to make things flow better like did with Jiraiya and Killer Bee.   And as Yugi said, Date basically said the same thing that he told me when I ask about early this year.*_


----------



## MajinBuu (Dec 30, 2014)

Something new about Masayuki Kouda ?


----------



## IceManK (Jan 6, 2015)

Which part of the OP16 Norio did?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 6, 2015)

IceManK said:


> Which part of the OP16 Norio did?



Madara and Hashirama's sword fight.


----------



## IceManK (Jan 6, 2015)

Just? It'll be such a pity if they hired him just for that. Let's hope he'll work on some of the upcoming canon fights alongside other top-notch animators.

Who did that cut?


----------



## insane111 (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone have a link to the current 2ch thread?

How are you guys able to get around the seemingly permanently broken 2ch search engine anyways, are you finding the new threads through Google or something? I still don't know what's up with that, did they ban everyone in certain regions from using the direct 2ch search?

Edit: Hm, I'm not sure if I answered my own quesiton or not. I located the spoiler thread through Google easily enough, that has last months staff. It has a few posts from Dec 30th, and after that only 1 post from today the 7th.So I can't tell if this thread is actually dead or just very inactive.
*e2: Oh, thanks ASYM638 for confirming that I did find the correct thread*


----------



## ASYM638 (Jan 8, 2015)

*The new ending is soloed by Naoki Kobayashi 

The second KAs are Tatsuya Koyanagi, Daisuke Tsumagari, Anna Yamaguchi and Fujii Toshiro*


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 8, 2015)

Loved the ED and I see some references to the awesome Yamashita ED back then at the Past of Konoha fillers after the Pain Arc.

Next ep is by Chiyuki Tanaka


----------



## insane111 (Jan 8, 2015)

I forgot that Chiyuki Tanaka was even back in the rota, I don't recall his last episode 387 particularly standing out. But at least he's better than the other current in housers so I can't complain.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 8, 2015)

Lovely work from Kobayashi. If he was trusted to direct and do all of the key animation then he's probably being groomed for the role of animation supervisor. If he paired up with Yamashita they would probably be able to put out episodes faster. 

It's a shame Kobayashi will likely work on the 2015 film. If he started now he could probably storyboard and do most of the key animation for an episode airing in Fall.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 9, 2015)

_*#395 守泰佑（増田俊彦）／田中ちゆき、前田義宏 

#396 いわたかずや（渡辺純夫）／半田大貴／ウクレレ善似郎 

#397 濁川敦／堀越久美子 

#398 富永恒夫（サトウシンジ）／Shin Min-Seop、石崎裕子／金塚泰彦

#395: 
Episode Director:
Storyboard: Toshihiko Masuda
Animation Supervisor: Chiyuki Tanaka/Yoshihiro Maeda

#396: Episode Director:  Kazuya Iwata 
Storyboard: 
Animation Supervisor: Daiki Handa
Chief Animation Supervisor:Zenjirou Ukulele 

#397: Episode Director/Storyboard:  Atsushi Nigorikawa
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi

#398: 
Episode Director: Tsuneo Tominaga
Storyboard: Shinji Satoh 
Animation Supervisor:  Shin Min-Seop Shin/Yuuko Ishizaki
Cheif Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka


I'll finish the rest later..my laptop is acting up*_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 9, 2015)

Yay, Satou Shinji is returning, too! I've enjoyed his episodes during my rewatch of the first TV series immensely.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 9, 2015)

They didn't post the title for 398?

Guessing not based on that text, would be no reason to edit it out


----------



## ASYM638 (Jan 9, 2015)

*So, a new ED for the next episode. I thought that Masaaki Kumagai would direct it. Anyway, his name is Yuu Moriyasu or something. Didn't hear about him at all..

I didn't expect that Atsushi Nigorikawa's episode will be sooner than that since Date tweeted about his storyboard process for less than one month ago, or we could see another episode from him in the next months.

Where are the script writers? At least Junki Takegami should do all those episodes for this month.... *


----------



## Kony (Jan 10, 2015)

395 will surely be best episode since a while. Just from the preview it looks pretty nice.

Also cool to get a look on what could be Kobayashi's animation supervision. Good ED


----------



## insane111 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kony said:


> 395 will surely be best episode since a while. Just from the preview it looks pretty nice.
> 
> Also cool to get a look on what could be Kobayashi's animation supervision. Good ED





The problem with 395 is there are a lot of uncertainties. It has a questionable storyboard artist, an unknown/new episode director, and an unknown/new animation director doing half of the episode.

I could potentially see the Kumiko+Nigorikawa episode being better. Nigorikawa is pretty good with filler action, so hopefully they can fit 1 or 2 good animators in there.


----------



## geG (Jan 10, 2015)

Episode director for 395 is named Taisuke Mori


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 11, 2015)

Nigorikawa and Satou's episodes will probably be the best of the bunch. I've been re-watching the first series these past two months and Satou's episodes always have wonderful layouts.


----------



## Kony (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't especially care about Nigorikawa as long as he doesn't have Kobayashi  as AD. Next week has a new AD who has potential drawing skills. That's more interesting.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone should gently prod Haato Date abot whether or not "H" is working on something (or is it "Y"? Since he doesn't seem to mind giving first-letter name hints.

I would assume the stpryboard phase for March/April episodes should be underway by now, particularly if there's a high budget episode in there.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 17, 2015)

If there is a high budget episode I'm not sure it will be in March. Assuming the script for the film in August is finished storyboarding for it would probably be in the process. One would think all of the series' top talents are working on that storyboard, if only to get it done as quickly as possible so there is time to animate the film.


----------



## Kony (Jan 18, 2015)

Can't wait for the last volume of the series being animated. I have not so much expectations for the rest when I think about what could be the last fight.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> If there is a high budget episode I'm not sure it will be in March. Assuming the script for the film in August is finished storyboarding for it would probably be in the process. One would think all of the series' top talents are working on that storyboard, if only to get it done as quickly as possible so there is time to animate the film.



Oops that was supposed to say April/May.

But if there was a big episode, production would have already started. For instance, the episodes being produced (right now) in Jan/Feb should not be affected, it's still too early for the key animation phase of the movie.

The episodes that are going to get gutted would be the ones that *begin* production around April, as opposed to the ones that actually air in April.


----------



## Corax (Jan 19, 2015)

Does this mean that canon returns in April?


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 19, 2015)

_*



			Someone should gently prod Haato Date abot whether or not "H" is working on something (or is it "Y"? Since he doesn't seem to mind giving first-letter name hints.

I would assume the stpryboard phase for March/April episodes should be underway by now, particularly if there's a high budget episode in there.
		
Click to expand...

As the residential sacrifice lamb here, I had already ask him something similar and made few suggestion(just in case). And his response was kinda amusing. With that said, it did kinda made me think that they've something plan down the road. 




			Does this mean that canon returns in April?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so *_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 19, 2015)

I might have made this suggestion before, but if the film and the series could do without Kobayashi until the end of the year it would be pretty wild to see him solo at lead one episode during Volume #72. Kobayashi isn't as instrumental to the films as Yamashita has become so I think there is definitely room for him to branch out into directing already. 

I don't see this New Chuunin Exams arc ending by April, either. Why introduce so many new characters and plot lines for only one cour? There is at least enough material for four or five months. Heck, if we're lucky we'll get another arc right after that will eat up the rest of spring and summer so the Fall 2015 episodes can go full force.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 20, 2015)

*Yuugi, It's too early for Kobayashi to be directing episode, yet alone something in volume seventy two.  *


----------



## IceManK (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't think it's too early for him to direct a whole episode, they already prepared him with the latest solo ending.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 20, 2015)

I imagine as the enshutsu for current Ending he would have been involved with making sure money was spent well. If that went well who knows what responsibilities he could be given as a result, especially with the industry's climate as it has been for the past year.


----------



## MajinBuu (Jan 20, 2015)

Hahaha, Nakatsuru Katsuyoshi, the Character Designer of Dragon Ball Z/GT is credited as Key animation on the Last. I can't wait to see this movie, the animation look incredible, like Steamboy/Akira.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 20, 2015)

IceManK said:


> I don't think it's too early for him to direct a whole episode, they already prepared him with the latest solo ending.



They're talking about volume 72, that would be like 6-8 months away depending on pacing. Those episodes are probably still in the planning stage where they decide chapters #x go into episode #x.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 20, 2015)

MajinBuu said:


> Hahaha, Nakatsuru Katsuyoshi, the Character Designer of Dragon Ball Z/GT is credited as Key animation on the Last. I can't wait to see this movie, the animation look incredible, like Steamboy/Akira.



Nakatsuru also worked on some episodes of _Kingdom_, so his contact at Studio Pierrot probably asked him to work on it as a result.


----------



## Corax (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds interesting.Cant wait for release of The Last in my country.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 21, 2015)

Someone might be able to spot his animation in this video, if you don't care about spoiling the movie for yourself
Link removed


Im not gonna watch it, the audio is muted until 48:20 minutes in, so only the last 30 minutes have audio


----------



## IceManK (Jan 22, 2015)

insane111 said:


> They're talking about volume 72, that would be like 6-8 months away depending on pacing. Those episodes are probably still in the planning stage where they decide chapters #x go into episode #x.


And? That doesn't mean there is no chance for Kobayashi to do an episode there.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jan 22, 2015)

insane111 said:


> Someone might be able to spot his animation in this video, if you don't care about spoiling the movie for yourself
> Link removed
> 
> 
> Im not gonna watch it, the audio is muted until 48:20 minutes in, so only the last 30 minutes have audio



Oh, I thought it was the full movie, but someone just threw the few camrip clips, which we already know, together and looped them until the video is around 90 minutes long.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 22, 2015)

*



			There is at least enough material for four or five months. Heck, if we're lucky we'll get another arc right after that will eat up the rest of spring and summer so the Fall 2015 episodes can go full force.
		
Click to expand...


Looking back, another arc would unnecessary especially when considering that there going to be an movie tie-in episode and that Studio Pierrot will mostly stretch out the last few chapters of volume sixty nine.*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 22, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Looking back, another arc would unnecessary especially when considering that there going to be an movie tie-in episode and that Studio Pierrot will mostly stretch out the last few chapters of volume sixty nine.*



I had not thought about the movie tie-in. If a movie tie-in episode does occur in August it would be kind of silly to do an episode with Boruto before October, which might wind up being the premier of a fourth TV series. Who knows, maybe they'll wait until January to start a series for Boruto?

It's hard to gage what's going on without knowing how long this arc will last. I guess Date would be unwilling to confirm that, though...


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 23, 2015)

_*The movie tie-in episode don't necessarily have to feature Boruto...remember the Lost Tower/Blood Prison episodes. Those episodes had barely or any connection to their movies.   *_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 23, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*The movie tie-in episode don't necessarily have to feature Boruto...remember the Lost Tower/Blood Prison episodes. Those episodes had barely or any connection to their movies.   *_



Hmm...indeed. Although, maybe we could get an episode about his birth? Or...conception!


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2015)

_*#399: 金子篤二（サトウシンジ）／久高司郎、一ノ瀬結梨／ウクレレ善似郎 
#400: 藤田健太郎（増田俊彦）／徳田夢之介／金塚泰彦
#401:白川巨椋／大西雅也、ウクレレ善似郎 
#402: 冨永恒雄（ユキヒロマツシタ）／Shin Min-Seop、石崎裕子／ウクレレ善似郎

#399: Episode Director:  
Storyboard: Shinji Satoh  
Animation Supervisor: Shiro Kudaka/Yūri Ichinose
Cheif Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele

#400: Episode Director: Kentarō Fujita 
Storyboard: Toshihiko Masuda 
Animation Supervisor: Yumenosuke Tokuda/Yasuhiko Kanezuka

#401: Episode Director/Storyboard: Kazunori Mizuno 
Animation Supervisor: Masaya Onishi/Zenjirou Ukulele 

#402: Episode Director: Tsuneo Tominaga 
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Animation Supervisor: Shin Min-Seop Shin/Yuuko Ishizaki 
Cheif Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele


The director of #399 seem be from Gohands*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 9, 2015)

*So those nice shots from next's episode preview comes from Ichinose's part, seems promising 

Episode #400 seems also good since Tumenosuke Tokuda is coming back to Naruto again, the last time we saw him is #267 as CAD, looking forward to it...

And it's good that Onishi's episode will have a CAD, his recent episodes weren't satisfying at all for in-house production...*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow, a lot of Ukulele this month. Still, it's better than pulling in the good staff before they finish work on the film coming out in August.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tokuda is actually doing an episode? That's a weird batch


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 10, 2015)

*So many people have figured out that this arc has some new characters, and we could notice that there are some sub character designers (サブキャラクターデザイン) list added for those characters in the ending credits.

Daisuke Tsumagari did all the sub designs for this arc's episodes so far, while Hiromi Yoshinuma did 4 episodes and Haru Watanabe did 3 episodes. And all of those designers did only one episode so far like Chiyuki Tanaka, Tatsuya Koyanagi, Shinji Satou and Yuuko Ishizaki.*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, wow, I didn't know they had a sub-character designer credit. I guess that's what I get for not paying better attention. I'm glad to see Tanaka Chiyuki involved, given his history with the franchise. I guess he's going to continue to be the main animator for the time being while Yamashita and the others stick to the film.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 12, 2015)

What a strange episode today. Two good animated scenes and a lot of bad art here and there.

About the AD list, Yumenosuke Tokuda is back after all these years??


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Perhaps because of the new director?! Anyway, I reallly loved Ichinose's parts for the recent episode, somehow the fight between Gaara and Shira was made good but the stable shots for them ruins that scene...*


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 12, 2015)

_*The Gaara and Shira  scrimmage was animated by Toshio Fujii, he did the battle between Hinata and Hanabi back in #389*_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 12, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*The Gaara and Shira  scrimmage was animated by Toshio Fujii, he did the battle between Hinata and Hanabi back in #389*_



I knew it! I got that sense when I was watching it. His ability to create a sense of foreground and background is superb. Satou Shinji's storyboard for the episode in general was very superb. I hope Satou gets to direct something big one day.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 12, 2015)

Toshio Fuji's cuts were pretty nice. Surprised this and his Hinata cuts were the first things of his i've seen. Is he a new talent?


----------



## Kony (Feb 12, 2015)

Agree with everything you guys said. Satou's storyboard was indeed really great, and 2nd part had some nice cuts too. Loved the animation on the little girl's eyes


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been re-watching the first series and Satou's episodes are always so much fun to watch. _Naruto_ Episode #109 is definitely a favorite of mine.


----------



## Kony (Feb 12, 2015)

So looking at rotation and Kanezuka being CAD, Tokuda's episode is an outsourced one ? Weird

Also, I hope Mizuno's ep will have some good animators.


----------



## insane111 (Feb 13, 2015)

Kony said:


> So looking at rotation and Kanezuka being CAD, Tokuda's episode is an outsourced one ? Weird
> 
> Also, I hope Mizuno's ep will have some good animators.



The episode director has worked on both in and outsourced episodes, and the storyboard guy is new, so I'm not sure what studio the animators are coming from.


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 13, 2015)

insane111 said:


> The episode director has worked on both in and outsourced episodes, and the storyboard guy is new, so I'm not sure what studio the animators are coming from.



*You mean the director is new and the storyboard guy worked both in in-house and outsourced episodes, right?*


----------



## insane111 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yeah that was backwards


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Just searched about Henry Thurlow who does some in-between key animation in Naruto Shippuden, I found that he has a twitter account, and he did a cut-scene for Kakashi vs. Obito fight in episode #375 claiming that it's just a dream to do something like that 

*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah, neat. He should try to get study under Kobayashi so he can pull of that sort of thing, too.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 13, 2015)

You guys should check out  too. He has gifs from his own animated short project on there too. Not too bad.


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Good indeed! His cutscenes in Naruto were good as well, also it could said the same thing for the other anime series... Seems we'll see him in the next in-house episodes to check his works there while the others working on the film... *


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, just an interesting cut when Lee was caught in the Genjutsu... but the final result was not that good. Rest of the episode was really meh for Tokuda.

Animators were not from Pierrot, and while Kanezuka is not credited his touch is there.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 23, 2015)

has a really good storyboard from Episode Director Matsumoto Tsuyoshi. It's a shame he didn't participate in _Naruto Shippuuden_ any, especially now with Satou Shinji being our only good storyboard artist with any degree of regularity.


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 24, 2015)

*That's nice indeed  Hopefully he'll come back again to Shippuden for the future episodes

Just a request to the mods/admins if possible ... Make this thread sticky on the top of the anime section *


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Yamashita's cut-scenes were incredibly amazing as always... 

Anyway, nice episode in terms of animation, really enjoyed it *


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Feb 26, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *Yamashita's cut-scenes were incredibly amazing as always...
> 
> Anyway, nice episode in terms of animation, really enjoyed it *



I completely agree! That was unexpected and very enjoyable!
Do you know if it was only Yamashita?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 26, 2015)

Tokumaru Teru'aki also worked on it.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yup, unexpected guest star in today's episode with Yamashita serving as KA. Great as always!


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 6, 2015)

_*The storyboards for the new OP/ED are up and looks like Date is starting to get his ducks in a row for........ *_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 6, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*The storyboards for the new OP/ED are up and looks like Date is starting to get his ducks in a row for........ *_



So, the new Opening and Ending are only just now beginning animation...

...but if ducks are being lined up for the last volume...hmm...Perhaps we're looking at September or October episodes?


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 6, 2015)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> So, the new Opening and Ending are only just now beginning animation...
> 
> ...but if ducks are being lined up for the last volume...hmm...Perhaps we're looking at September or October episodes?



there's no way they could animate an opening and ending in a month... right?


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 6, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> there's no way they could animate an opening and ending in a month... right?



If they can produce an episode (with around 20 minutes of animation)  in 3 months, I think producing 3 minutes of animation in one month is easily possible.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 6, 2015)

I just got to the Mizuki Returns arc in my watch through of the first TV series. The new Ending that began with that arc is incredible. Tsuru and Suzuki knocked it right out of the park.



RockSauron said:


> there's no way they could animate an opening and ending in a month... right?



_Shingeki no Kyojin_ animated entire episodes in one month. So long as there are talented key animators on hand and enough second key animators or in-betweeners it shouldn't be hard for something so short.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 6, 2015)

Date describes the new opening as "flashy, fun, cool" and the ending as "mush (lol)". 
I wonder what that means...


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 6, 2015)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Date desccribes the new opening as "flashy, fun, cool" and the ending as "mush (lol)".
> I wonder what that means...




Can imagine it well, what with the artists that were chosen for the next opening and ending


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds great. I wonder who is directing the Opening? Hmm...


----------



## insane111 (Mar 6, 2015)

I think it will just be Tsuru+Suzuki, but maybe one of their better openings. Although I don't think they'll ever top OP 6


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 6, 2015)

Huh, thought they'd have spent more time on the openings... Guess they need to plan out the next six months first, though. So, what other openings did these guys animate?


----------



## insane111 (Mar 6, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> Huh, thought they'd have spent more time on the openings... Guess they need to plan out the next six months first, though. So, what other openings did these guys animate?




OP 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/9 in part 1
OP 1/2/3/5/6/7/8/9/10/14 in part 2

But I'm not saying it's them, it's just a guess.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 7, 2015)

> 3/12　623話「諦めないド根性」
> 鈴木やすゆき　山田雅之　サトウシンジ　堀越久美子
> 
> 3/19　624話「テンテンの悩み」
> ...




*#403: March 12 (Unwavering Gutsiness)
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi 
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Episode Director: Masayuki Yamada
Script: Yasuyuki Suzuki

#404: March 19 (Tenten's Problem)
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki 
Storyboard: Toshihiko Masuda
Episode Director: Akira Shimizu
Script: Katsuhiko Chiba

#405: March 26 (Two Persons Trapped)
Animation Supervisor: Yuuri Ichinose & Shiro Kudaka 
Storyboard/Episode Director: Atsushi Nigorikawa
Script: Katsuhiko Chiba

#406: April 2 (My Own Place)
Animation Supervisor: Daiki Handa 
Storyboard/Episode Director: Kazuya Iwata
Script: Masahiro Hikokubo

#407: April 9 (Yamanaka Clan's Hiden Ninjutsu)
Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele
Storyboard/Episode Director: Tokuji Kaneko
Script: Masahiro Hikokubo*


----------



## IceManK (Mar 7, 2015)

That's a perfect filler staff!


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 7, 2015)

Yay for Satou Shinji...although it's pretty hilarious seeing Nigorikawa continually stuck with weak staff. Hopefully this means the movie is already in production.


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2015)

Nigorikawa is paired with bad ADs since his come back on the show (ep 339). The only good thing was Naoki Kobayashi's cuts on ep 348/358. That Kobayashi just have to become new Nigorikawa's AD and his episodes will eventually be interesting again.

Now waiting for new OP and final volume's adaptation.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Yeah, I thought that way as well that the movie is already in production. According to some Date's tweets, he was  of the movie that been in the storyboard stage more than one time...




			新、OP、ED絵コンテチェック終了・・・・・今時はすごいね・・・OPの絵コンテ・・・・・・・・・・ムービーだった。
		
Click to expand...



Also, a week ago .. he  that the anime pre-production stage (CUTING) was already on episode #410.




			CUTING終了・・・６３０話。
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Hopefully this means the movie is already in production.



I think yesterday he said something about checking OP,ED and movie storyboard:



"ムービー" = movie

EDIT: woops, got ninja'd xP


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 7, 2015)

Ah, the film is still in the storyboarding stage, eh? There's usually multiple storyboard artists, so hopefully it doesn't last too much longer.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 7, 2015)

You know, you all seem to know so much about Naruto & its animators/production staff; I admire you for that. 
I'm curious to know what's the reason behind this.
Is this a hobby, or did you study animation?

Just hope to learn a thing or two from you ^^


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 10, 2015)

Was the black tornado fighting scene in episode 155 (old series) the first cut animated by Tsutomu Oshiro for the series or did he animate cuts in other outsourced episodes before?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 10, 2015)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Was the black tornado fighting scene in episode 155 (old series) the first cut animated by Tsutomu Oshiro for the series or did he animate cuts in other outsourced episodes before?



He did cuts before. They're pretty good, too.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 10, 2015)

>ignored


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 10, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> You know, you all seem to know so much about Naruto & its animators/production staff; I admire you for that.
> I'm curious to know what's the reason behind this.
> Is this a hobby, or did you study animation?
> 
> Just hope to learn a thing or two from you ^^



A lot of what I learned was from these threads. From there I read blogs like  (check the blog highlights on the side bar), , and . Another good resource is Sakugabooru.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 10, 2015)

^ Thank you!

I found something interesting that was posted yesterday on Kotaku.com

*Spoiler*: _Click for the article_ 




 | March 9, 2015


Animator  [] hails from New York. Now, he's in Tokyo, working as an animator for Studio Pierrot. Sounds like something you might want to do, no? Before you make the plunge for yourself, read this.

After sending off his resume and getting rejection after rejection for several years, he finally got hired by a smaller studio, which he then parlayed into a gig at Studio Pierrot.

Thurlow has worked on _Akatsuki no Yona, Tokyo Ghoul,_ and _The Last-Naruto_—all three are impressive titles many animators would love to have on their resumes. Surely, he must be living the dream! Artistically, yes, he is.

As noted on Buzzfeed, Thurlow did a Reddit AMA about what it's like working in the anime industry. In short, it sounds rough. This is not a business for those lacking talent and tremendous drive. You can see some of his answers directly from the AMA below:


*Where are most of the anime studios located?*
Most of the anime studios in Japan are located in West Tokyo... Thats a big reason why the studios can/do all help each other out. Everyone is constantly running scenes to and from other studios because theyre all right down the street.​

*Did you know Japanese before you came to Japan? *
When I came to Japan I knew very little Japanese ... and that was one (of many) reason why I couldnt enter the anime industry right away. it took years, and was certainly not easy. Even now Im not fluent, but good enough to at least interview and work in an all-Japanese environment.​

*Was the move difficult?*
Getting directly to Japan as an animator would be very difficult. I came to Japan first as an English teacher, learned the language a bit, and then apply for anime studios after being here a couple years. Thats probably the best way to to it in my opinion. During that time as an English teacher you can also nice and slowly get used to the cultural differences and get used to the subway system etc. It doesn`t take too long to get used to everything to be honest (at least that was my experience) ... half a year maybe ... and then "getting around" and stuff like that is no problem.​

*Is it true the pay is awful? *
The pay/hours change depending on who you are and what your job is. The best position (which only the best of the best can manage) is "freelance genga-man aka freelance key-frame animator" ... you can demand your own prices and actually take time off after project if you want. For everyone else (and definitely for inbetween artists like me), its as bad as the rumors. I worked at a slave-labor-inbetween-studio called "nakamura pro" for 8 months before moving onto Pierrot which is where I am now. At Nakamura pro we were paid $1 per drawing, meaning you earned between $5 and $25 a day. At Pierrot it`s way better... but still pretty bad. 1 drawing = $2-$4 .... so on any given day I can earn about $40. (HORRIBLE by anyone's standards.... but, if you want to work on cool anime, there's not much choice.)

...Each month at Pierrot I earn about $1000. ...... each month at my previous "slave-labor" studio, I earned about $300 a month...​

*Are anime studios opposed to hiring foreigners?*
Most of these studios have never even had a single foreigner work for them in the past, so less then being "opposed to foreigners" ... I think they just assume "hey wait, if we hire a foreigner wont we have to worry about language barriers, and supporting their visa, etc .... seems like a hassle. lets not even have them in for an interview in the first place."​

Thurlow says the anime industry is "a particularly harsh industry, even by Japanese standards." People, he explains, are overworked to the point that they vomit, and crunch time is brutal. The less-busy periods are six-day work weeks, ten hours a day.

But, as he tells _Buzzfeed,_ "When I was working as an animator in New York I could afford an apartment, buy stuff, and had time to 'live a life.'" But creatively, he was not happy with what he was working on. "Now everything about my life is utterly horrible, however the artist in me is completely satisfied."


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 12, 2015)

*The first article of Pierrot's blog webpage since last November... *


----------



## insane111 (Mar 15, 2015)

They're only at 410 as of March 1st? Seems like they're struggling to keep up if they barely have 8 weeks up in storyboards.. If we start running into ??? listed as animation director again. that's probably what causes it.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, I definitely feel like they ought to be another month ahead of schedules. Satou Shinji seems to be pretty quick as a storyboard artist, so I have to wonder if he will keep pumping them out. I figure Pierrot's shorter series are currently draining animators, too.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Mar 15, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul will be done soon so hoping that helps. We might see Atsuki Shimizu move over to Naruto. Though i dunno if Baby Steps is back next season to steal more animators or not.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 15, 2015)

_Baby Step_ is returning in April. We'll lose Murata and Kouda definitely seem to be off the table. Asai and Sessha will probably pull double-duty or simply move over to help _Baby Step_ out.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Did Murata work in the recent Naruto episodes since the first season of Baby Step ended? For Kouda it's only the current opening as I remember but did he work on something else during that period for Naruto anime?

About Asai and Gorou, yeah we probably lose them in the upcoming episodes as well for the reason that you mentioned above. Don't forget about the Boruto movie that the production stage will start soon... Seems the outsouced episodes will be increased in the next period and that's good for the recent filler arc to be adapted with them.*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 15, 2015)

Kouda worked on _The Last: Naruto The Movie_. Murata has done nothing since _Baby Step_ ended...credited, at least.

I wonder if the home video release of _The Last: Naruto The Movie_ will have changes?


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks like Shingo Yamashita will come to america!



> NPO Animator Supporters will be heading to America in May! Anime convention in North Carolina, Raleigh, called Animazement is kind to invite us, Jun Sugawara, Naoyuki Asano, and Shingo Yamashita as Guest of Honor!




EDIT:
btw, what happend to Naoki Horiuchi?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Okay, seems we won't see Shingo Yamashita for the anime so soon till the Boruto movie at least..

Yeah, yesterday's episode was quite good for drop team, and the new director seems did good work for it... The clashing scenes with taijutsu and weapons were quite neat. For Naoki Horiuchi, let's see the next rotation for drop if he'll be on charge or not.*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 20, 2015)

_One Punch Man_ is being directed by Natsume Shingo, who directed _Space Dandy_. Don't expect to see a lot of the regular super talents on _Naruto_ for a long while. :lol:


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 22, 2015)

What are the credits for episode 72 of the original naruto series?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Naruto episode #72 anime staff

Animation Supervisor: Kazuhisa Kosuge
Storyboard: Ryo Yasumura
Episode Director: Hiroshi Kimura
Script: Mushi Hirohira

But if you meant #71, Atsushi Wakayabashi (Shippuden #167) solo'd that one with Akatsuki Yamatoya's scripts *


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 22, 2015)

Shit sad those guys don't do more episodes, 72 was frighteningly good imo, blows the corresponding manga chapters out of the water


----------



## thebrightestshadow (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh yes I meant 71 stupid me


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 26, 2015)

The animation of the new episode felt really outsourced to me. I also saw korean names at the end of the episode. Is it possible that they outsourced some parts of the episode?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Yeah, you could say that this episode seems outsourced with in-house supervision, we have Studio Mark, Studio Zain ?? and drop, this episode has three assistant in-house animation supervisors. So, we can say that... *


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 26, 2015)

*If anybody doesn't know,  has the NC OP and NC ED up*


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 26, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> *If anybody doesn't know,  has the NC OP and NC ED up*



Wait, do you mean Opening 17? Or... what does NC mean? lol

edit: oh duh, no credits. Just assumed that it would have been up in the past few months. guess not. Nevermind me then


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 26, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> *If anybody doesn't know,  has the NC OP and NC ED up*




*They are existed for more than three weeks ago, and yeah they should be updated in the next week of course...*


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2015)

anyone mind telling me which episodes have had the best animation in the past few months?


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> anyone mind telling me which episodes have had the best animation in the past few months?



Do you mean since the beginning of this year?
If so, 395 and 396 – put that's in my opinion.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 27, 2015)

The World said:


> anyone mind telling me which episodes have had the best animation in the past few months?



For me it was episode 401 and the Gaara vs Shira training scene in 399. I also liked the scenes by Tsutomu Oshirou in episode 392 and the Hinata vs Hanabi fighting scene by Toshio Fuji in episode  389.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 30, 2015)

*A new Pierrot blog article regarding the biju and jinchuriki*

*It's just talking about the new opening and ending, they said that they have finished it already and Date claimed that process in his twitter account. The new opening has a good taste and the new ending has good overviews for some popular Naruto characters it seems...*


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 31, 2015)

Could the new ending not be a NaruSasu ending? That would be nice. Still find it weird that they had the last ending when they don't even appear in the anime material.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hiroyuki Yamashita will direct the new naruto 2015 movie!


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Good indeed, so perhaps we won't see Yamashita so much in the upcoming episodes...

The new opening is solo'ed by Yukio Takatsu while the new ending is solo'ed by Tatsuya Koyanagi *


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 2, 2015)

Heard the news and immediately started crying. Say it ain't so guys.


----------



## geG (Apr 2, 2015)

Haha welp, rip rest of anime


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 2, 2015)

_*With Yamashita directing the Boruto movie, I'm curious to see who going to direct the two main events that was feature in the new OP..BTW Geg have you been to 2ch lately*_


----------



## IceManK (Apr 2, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *
> The new opening is solo'ed by Yukio Takatsu *


It's not exactly solo. The key animations are done by Okamoto Mayumi.
Anyway, I really like the new OP&ED. And from the new OP we can assume that  we will return to canon soon.
Maybe in summer, alongside the Boruto movie? And I'm really curious to see how the movie will look with Yamashita directing it. Gorgeous, sure.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Apr 2, 2015)

I really like koyanagis style of endings. He also did ending 28 (the dark one with obito's life) and it seems he likes to focus on the antagonists and to show dark and tragic scenes. I hope we will see more endings solo'd by him!


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Apr 2, 2015)

Holy shit, Yamashita's made it to the director of a film after only three episodes as _enshutsu_? _Nice_. Here's hoping Matsumoto Norio, Wakabayashi and Tsuru fill in the power gap.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope some of the staff that worked on The Last come back to help with this. That was a ridiculously awesome staff list for that movie. Most of those guys did a bit of work on other Pierrot shows around the same time too (Yoshihiro Kanno for example).


----------



## insane111 (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, it didn't stop Suzuki from doing an episode during movie production. So there's always a slight chance.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2015)

Did anyone post a staff list for the opening? I got the strong impression that there were a lot of new people and/or non-regulars who are not fully familiar with the series.

 Either that or they were just under a really tight time limit to finish it.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Apr 5, 2015)

OP17:

Director: Takatsu Yukio
Storyboard: Takatsu Yukio
Animation Director: Takatsu Yukio
Key-Animation: Okamoto Mayumi

He did cuts before


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2015)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> OP17:
> 
> He did cuts before



Well that explains a bit. I don't think they are dumping every single resource into the movie, so perhaps there could be a large episode in the works as well.



Narutofreak1412 said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita will direct the new naruto 2015 movie!



He's certainly more capable than Masahiko Murata, and other previous directors for that matter. So it was just a matter of time until he movied on to bigger things. Still sucks that he will probably be diverted away from regular episodes to do 'more important' projects (OP/ED's, more movies, OVA's, etc).

I never really liked Masahiko Murata. He's a pretty great artist/animator when he tris, but I don't think he's good with directing and storyboards so that kind of ruins his projects for me. He could probably do some great things if he had a more creative mind supervising him.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 5, 2015)

Not really animation related, but when do you guys think they're going to add (versions of) The Last OST to the anime episodes? How long did it take them to do so after Road to Ninja?

The current OST's getting kinda boring... especially considering they're using the same selection of tracks (most of them 5+ years old) over and over again.


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 5, 2015)

*As usual, Tetsuya Nishio and Hirofumi Suzuki are confirmed to be the characters designers in the Boruto movie as shown in the new promotional poster.*


----------



## IceManK (Apr 5, 2015)

Kishimoto Masashi is credited for the character design, according to ANN.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 5, 2015)

Kishi wouldn't be doing the actual animation character designs though i assume. He just does the originals that are then adapted for animation by Nishio and Suzuki?


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Apr 5, 2015)

I think it's just kishi providing the character design sketches, like the ones we got for the last movie, but Hirofumi Suzuki and Tetsuya Nishio are drawing the professional character designs as reference for the animators.

character design by kishi:


character design by studio pierrot:


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Apr 6, 2015)

The actual designs are by Nishio and Suzuki, not Kishimoto. Kishimoto only does concept art.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 6, 2015)

IceManK said:


> Kishimoto Masashi is credited for the character design, according to ANN.





YHow that works is Kishimoto gives them the base sketches (like the ones we were shown for The Last), then Suzuki/Nishio take those, redraw/rcolor them from multiple angles, and then those more detailed/complete designs are passed out to the animators to use as a reference.

Oh and despite the name "character" design, they also design jutsu and other items. IE: things like kunai, or Rasengan. They don't always follow Kishi's designs either, they can change anything they want. The same way they wanted anime-Rasengan to be blue.


----------



## Kony (Apr 6, 2015)

Wonder if Yamashita's movie will be as stylized as ep 375 or just be something like Murata movies


----------



## insane111 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm not 100% sure what you mean by that, but since he's the director he should have the power to tell all of the animators to follow a general theme/style if he wants. Whether it be a theme for the entire movie, or specific scenes of interest.


----------



## Kony (Apr 6, 2015)

I mean the difference between polished/wise drawings and something like ep 178 or 375 (which tend to imitate Wakabayashi or Shingo weird faces).


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 9, 2015)

*The anime stuff for April's episodes:

#408
Animation Supervisors: Min-Seop Shin & Yuuko Ishizaki
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Episode Director: Tsuneo Tominaga
Scripts: Yuka Miyata & Hideto Tanaka

#409
Animation Supervisors: Kumiko Horikoshi
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Episode Director: Yoshinori Odaka
Scripts: Yuka Miyata & Hideto Tanaka

#410
Animation Supervisors: Yumenosuke Tokuda
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard & Episode Director: Kentarou Fujita
Scripts: Junki Takegami

#411
Animation Supervisors: TBA
Storyboard: Toshihiko Masuda
Episode Director: Masayuki Yamada
Scripts: Junki Takegami*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 9, 2015)

insane111 said:


> They're only at 410 as of March 1st? Seems like they're struggling to keep up if they barely have 8 weeks up in storyboards.. If we start running into TBA listed as animation director again. that's probably what causes it.




#411
Animation Supervisors: TBA


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 9, 2015)

Some corrections for both OP & ED.

Changed the Sharingan's pattern for Sasuke
Totally replaced the animation with Madara watching through a leaf
Color corrections for both wood jutsu, hair and skin of Madara.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2015)

_*In other news, Despite not being on first episode of 2nd season, Kouda still retained his duties of Chief Animation Supervisor for Baby Steps 



Plus Naoki Kobayashi worked on Punchline#01 *_


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Apr 9, 2015)

I followed the animation thread for many years, but one thing I never really understood are the names of the outsourced studios. I know most of the recurring outsourced staff, the different teams, their styles and so on, but I don't know which names belong to which studio. For example I know that Ik-Hyun Eum is Jiwoo Animation, but what about drop, piggy and mouse?
Are there more recurring outsourced studios I should know?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 9, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*Plus Naoki Kobayashi worked on Punchline#01 *_



Is this his work?
Sakugabooru


----------



## insane111 (Apr 14, 2015)

Which studio is Yumenoske Tokuda overseeing? I forgot to look in his last episode


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 30, 2015)

*A new blog article form Pierrot talking about the Chunin exams characters*

*Wow, some setteis are designed since last October (before three months from their actual debuts) and others are from December.... Wondering about they may finished designing the canon setteis for Naruto and Madara new forms (for example) in these days...*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 30, 2015)

I guess that further shows that the arc is almost over if they are posting all the designs at this point.

So June or July, which will be it be... I think June because of the canon-esque ending.


----------



## YJPEVOLUTION (May 6, 2015)

insane111 said:


> Which studio is Yumenoske Tokuda overseeing? I forgot to look in his last episode



CJT, I think.

I miss Jiwoo ;-;


----------



## ASYM638 (May 7, 2015)

*Today's episode animation supervisors are revealed to be Itsuko Takeda (217) and Tokuyuki Matsutake (213) and Mifumi Tomita (New in Shippuden).

This episode is in-house produced by the way not outsourced. But it has very bad animated scenes like Fu and her team appearance at playtime 13:00*


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2015)

_*#412 富永恒夫/増田敏彦／Shin Min-Seop、石崎裕子／金塚泰彦
#413 水野和則／一ノ瀬結梨、大西雅也
#414 清水明/伊達勇登／高橋直樹、鈴木信一／金塚泰彦
#415 濁川敦／久高司郎、ウクレレ善似郎、山口杏奈


#412: 
Episode Director:Tsuneo Tominaga
Storyboard:Toshihiko Masuda
Animation Supervisor: Shin Min-Seop/ Yuko Ishizaki 
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka

#413: 
Episode Director/Storyboard:: Kazunori Mizuno
Animation Supervisor: Masaya Onishi/Yuuri Ichinose

#414: 
Episode Director: Akira Shimizu
Storyboard: Hayato Date
Animation Supervisor:Naoki Takahashi/Shin'ichi Suzuki  
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka

#415: 
Episode Director/Storyboard: Atsushi Nigorikawa
Animation Supervisor: Shiro  Kudaka/Zenjirou Ukulele/Anna Yamaguchi*_


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2015)

They didn't include episode titles? 

I demand the title for 415


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2015)

_*Sorry NF and my laptop don't well together....

#412 ネジの判断
#413 未来に託す思い
#414 死の際
#415 二つの万華鏡*_


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2015)

415 = Two Mangekyou


----------



## ASYM638 (May 8, 2015)

*Wow, Hayato Date is coming back as storyboarder after his last debut in the anime since episode #252. And what episode? A canon episode *


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 8, 2015)

Wow, haven't see Date Hayato for a while. I guess he either finally had the time...or didn't have anyone else to storyboard! I hope Satou Shinji is still around to help now that the story is returning to adapting the comic.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (May 8, 2015)

The preview at the end of episode 415 will be interesting. I assume the next bunch of titles and the stafflist won't be out at that time.
I hope episode 416 won't be an outsourced episode like Ik-Hyun Eum or worse. I like Oshirou's style, but I don't want to see him animating the interesting stuff from chapter 667-669.

I'm still hoping that they hired talented freelancers for this like Shingo or Norio.


----------



## insane111 (May 9, 2015)

Ik-hyun Eum will make his miraculous return just in time to do half of the first fight.

Then again Jiwoo is actually better than some of the people that worked on this filler arc


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 9, 2015)

I've missed Ooshirou, so I hope he gets to do a nice, big fight scene if none of the other regulars are available. It's a shame they're returning to adapting the comic so soon, the movie's production is really going to kill the television series.


----------



## insane111 (May 10, 2015)

I never understood why they refuse to adjust things slightly. There's so such thing as 3 inhouse episodes in a row, so that automatically means either 316 or 317 is getting the axe. 

Which would've been solved by pushing Nigorikawa's team back and outsourcing 415.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 10, 2015)

Staff availability isn't always there. They need to make sure each episode is done on time and it is hard to do that when there is so little in the way of talent available. I doubt Nigorikawa's episode will look any better than the others.


----------



## Animeblue (May 12, 2015)

_*It looks like I found the reason to why Norio was at I.G not too long ago and it seem that he brought Noaki with him instead of Hiroyuki. Due obvious reason*** Boruto***

As for Tsutomu and Jiwoo, don't expect them to show up for while since they're working on Re-Kan *_


----------



## Kony (May 15, 2015)

If pace is 2 chap / episode, action stuff will happen in ep 417. There is a chance to get an inhouse team on this episode, at least


----------



## Animeblue (May 15, 2015)

_*Seeing how the OP only roughly covers up to chapter #677/#678, I don't think the next few episodes will be 2 chapters per episode. *_


----------



## llazy77 (May 15, 2015)

Link removed

Does anyone here have any more info on if what he is saying is true


----------



## Platypus (May 15, 2015)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## insane111 (May 15, 2015)

He lost me after saying "this guy has a friend in Japan".  That's basically code for bullshit 

Oh and you actually can't link that in here since it has spoilers, maybe just say "watch?v=R27x88Lp7K4" so that people can't click on it to get to it.


----------



## Platypus (May 15, 2015)

insane111 said:


> He lost me after saying "this guy has a friend in Japan".  That's basically code for bullshit


Pretty much. Said it in the thread too.
Also lol @ the idea of SP letting fans tell them how to animate canon content.
I might be wrong, but aren't animators better at their jobs than random folk on the internet?
3 episodes? Wut. Why not keep it clean and fast-paced?


----------



## Animeblue (May 15, 2015)

_*Does anybody remember what month Date said they're storyboarding volume #69 


BTW Do you guys think we'll see somebody good for volume#70*_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 15, 2015)

Best I can guess is that we might get another Tanaka Chiyuki episode. I doubt we'll get anything special, almost everyone is probably working on the 2015 film. 

I wonder if _The Last_ will get any corrections for the home video release?


----------



## insane111 (May 29, 2015)

Madara vs ? and the finals chapters are all II care about now, everythign else inbetween is pretty much expendable. 

. I think they might do something special for the final 4-5 chapters, but I'm afraid Madara is going to get the regular rotation treatment. Usually Hayato Date throws out a hint if something big is coming shortly.


----------



## Animeblue (May 30, 2015)

_*I shouldn't say because I don't want anybody false hope but......




Well Insane111, Fujii and Date have nice conversation that involve Naruto early this month and had to take in the conversation elsewhere because people started to ask.... *_


----------



## Kony (May 30, 2015)

Anyways we'll know next week


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 30, 2015)

Fujii Toshio or Fujii Shingo? The former is currently an action animation supervisor for _Baby Step_.


----------



## insane111 (May 30, 2015)

Can anyone post the list of (recent) studios that are still part of the rotation?

Such as who is  Shinichi Suzuki/Naoki Takahashi from. Who is Min-Seop/ Yuuko Ishizaki  from. Who has Yumenosuke Tokuda been teaming with.

And were those random people in episode 411 from Pierrot?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 30, 2015)

Suzuki is from Studio Dub.


----------



## Corax (May 31, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*Does anybody remember what month Date said they're storyboarding volume #69
> 
> 
> BTW Do you guys think we'll see somebody good for volume#70*_


I dont think so. Almost everyone are working on the "Road to Boruto" movie.When we will get  June AD list?Especially episodes 416 and 417 (ch. 667-670).


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (May 31, 2015)

Corax said:


> When we will get  June AD list?Especially episodes 416 and 417 (ch. 667-670).



Around 7th-10th of june


----------



## insane111 (May 31, 2015)

Corax said:


> I dont think so. Almost everyone are working on the "Road to Boruto" movie.When we will get  June AD list?Especially episodes 416 and 417 (ch. 667-670).



The same way they did 166-167 during movie 4, it's just a matter of whhether they spend the money or not. Probably not knowing them .

But I did find the lack of any staff in OP17 to be slightly suspicious, on top of the fillers having nobody at all either. There's usually still *someone* around even during movies. Guess we'll find out next week if all that cheapness was really for nothing.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 1, 2015)

_*


Yuugi's Black Magician said:



			Fujii Toshio or Fujii Shingo? The former is currently an action animation supervisor for Baby Step.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, Toshio and that's correct, he said will be working on Baby Steps





			But I did find the lack of any staff in OP17 to be slightly suspicious, on top of the fillers having nobody at all either. There's usually still *someone* around even during movies. Guess we'll find out next week if all that cheapness was really for nothing.
		
Click to expand...


Well Naoki was working with Norio at I.G then did some work for Puchline. Kouda is one that usually stay behind but his/her team is working on Baby Steps right now.

With that said, it is possible that Suzuki/Tsuru roles for Boruto isn't as great compare their roles for The Last*_


----------



## insane111 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh I almost forgot that Murata and Kouda are probably gone forever, that sucks. Well not Murata, I only liked his animation but he wasn't creative at all with the ED/Storyboard jobs.

I guess Suzuki might be the only hope, unless they get someone totally unexpected from outside the norm.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 1, 2015)

Murata and Kouda haven't been too personally involved with _Baby Step_ this year. Perhaps they're working on _Boruto: Naruto The Movie_? That or there is going to be a hell of a final episode for the series in September. 

We're about four months away from the end of September, which is when we would normally expect episodes covering Volume #72 to air. Sessha and Kouda were able to pull of some of their episodes in just three months, so I suppose it isn't impossible to still get a good episode. I really would like to see a Wakabayashi episode to wrap up the series, though. It just wouldn't be right to end it without him.


----------



## YJPEVOLUTION (Jun 2, 2015)

insane111 said:


> Can anyone post the list of (recent) studios that are still part of the rotation?
> 
> Such as who is  Shinichi Suzuki/Naoki Takahashi from. Who is Min-Seop/ Yuuko Ishizaki  from. Who has Yumenosuke Tokuda been teaming with.
> 
> And were those random people in episode 411 from Pierrot?



362: Piggy
363: Pierrot
364: Pierrot
365: Drop
366: Pierrot
367: Mouse
368: Pierrot
369: Piggy
370: Pierrot
371: Jiwoo Animation
372: Pierrot
373: Piggy
374: Drop
375: Pierrot
376: Mouse
377: Pierrot
378: Piggy
379: Pierrot
380: Jiwoo Animation
381: Pierrot
382: Piggy
383: Pierrot
384: Drop
385: Pierrot
386: Mouse
387: Pierrot
388: Piggy
389: Pierrot
390: CJT
391: Pierrot
392: Jiwoo Animation
393: Pierrot
394: Drop
395: Pierrot
396: Mouse
397: Pierrot
398: Piggy
399: Pierrot
400: CJT
401: Pierrot
402: Piggy
403: Pierrot
404: Drop
405: Pierrot
406: Mouse
407: Pierrot
408: Piggy
409: Pierrot
410: CJT
411: Pierrot
412: Piggy
413: Pierrot
414: Drop
415: Pierrot

If I'm wrong in something, please explain me.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jun 3, 2015)

*
*


> 新ED絵コンテ上がってきた・・・・・・今回はなぜか一楽。


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 3, 2015)

An episode tends to take two-to-four weeks, so this shouldn't take more than a few days.


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm going to take a wild guess that this new ending will be a NaruSasu triple parallel thing.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 6, 2015)

Something I never really paid attention to is that Atsushi Nigorikawa is clearly one of the best when it comes to soundtrack selection. 

Toshiyuki Tsuru is kind of all over the place, he always seems to mix really good tracks together with 1 or 2 really bad ones in his episodes.

Masahiko Murata - bottom of the barrel. I just never liked his soundtrack at all, I thought he was one of Pierrot's worst in that category.

So perhaps I would say Nigorikawa>Yamashita=?>Tsuru>OtherRegulars>Murata for soundtracks.  I would probably need to rewatch episodes cause I can't remember if I actually place Yamashita above Tsuru.


----------



## Kony (Jun 6, 2015)

insane111 said:


> Something I never really paid attention to is that Atsushi Nigorikawa is clearly one of the best when it comes to soundtrack selection.
> 
> Toshiyuki Tsuru is kind of all over the place, he always seems to mix really good tracks together with 1 or 2 really bad ones in his episodes.
> 
> ...



Kumagai is not bad at all on that point, too. I remember ep 248 as one of the best

Tsuru's best bgm choice was on Naruto releasing Kyubi against Pain (ep 166's end)


----------



## ASYM638 (Jun 7, 2015)

*The anime staff for June schedule is out.*

*#416
Animation Supervisor: Daiki Handa
Storyboard & Episode Director: Kazuya Iwata
Scripts: Shin Yoshida

#417
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Episode Director: Tokuji Kaneko
Scripts: Shin Yoshida

#418
Animation Supervisor: Min-Seop Shin & Yuuko Ishizaki 
Storyboard: Toshihiko Masuda 
Episode Director: Yoshihiko Iwata 
Scripts: Yasuyuki Suzuki

#419
Animation Supervisor: Yumenosuke Tokuda
Storyboard & Episode Director: Kentarou Fujita
Scripts: Yasuyuki Suzuki*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 7, 2015)

The production staff is dead, no surprise.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *The anime staff for June schedule is out.*
> 
> *#416
> Animation Supervisor: Daiki Handa
> ...




_*
I was just about to post this.....anywayz if Studio Pierrot is doing what I think they're doing... I'll be very happy person *_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jun 7, 2015)

What do you think they're doing, preparing a big late-summer or fall season with a ton of great staff?


----------



## ASYM638 (Jun 7, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*
> I was just about to post this.....anywayz if Studio Pierrot is doing what I think they're doing... I'll be very happy person *_




*Gotcha  ... We have exactly two months remaining for the movie release, and I think this staff represents what they're doing right now. Perhaps the next rotation will be as good as we expect.. But can you hint for your thoughts here even with a tiny word? *


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2015)

_*



			What do you think they're doing, preparing a big late-summer or fall season with a ton of great staff?
		
Click to expand...



Kinda of 




			Gotcha ... We have exactly two months remaining for the movie release, and I think this staff represents what they're doing right now. Perhaps the next rotation will be as good as we expect.. But can you hint for your thoughts here even with a tiny word?
		
Click to expand...



Danzou/Kakashi....*_


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 7, 2015)

418 is "that" fight.

How are the animators for that?


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2015)

Average at best. Only 417 might be above average,but unlikely as most of the in-house animators are working on the movie.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2015)

Every time I see Tokuda it's like "oh cool"

And then I remember he's just being outsource fucked.


----------



## Corax (Jun 7, 2015)

Well this time might not be. Anyway, if any part of "that fight" might have above average animation it would be 419. But nothing special. I think they are holding special animators for the second part of fight against Madara (first one has already started in the episode 415). Or may be even for the volume 72. But I think we would see at lest 2 special episodes before the end of the manga canon part.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2015)

Corax said:


> Well this time might not be. Anyway, if any part of "that fight" might have above average animation it would be 419. But nothing special. I think they are holding special animators for the second part of fight against Madara (first one has already started in the episode 415). Or may be even for the volume 72. But I think we would see at lest 2 special episodes before the end of the manga canon part.



He is paired with  Kentarou Fujita again, just like 403 and 410. So it won't be Pierrot. Anyways 419 is only chapter 668 (if it's more then the title is stupid).


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2015)

insane111 said:


> He is paired with  Kentarou Fujita again, just like 403 and 410. So it won't be Pierrot. Anyways 419 is only chapter 668 (if it's more then the title is stupid).


I don't see how it is possible to stretch chapters 666 and 667 over 2 episodes. Well,668 has at least some space for filler,but 667 has no space at all.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 8, 2015)

_*Remember there are an flashback they can stretch in those chapter *_


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2015)

Well 419 might be a filler about his father,but 418 for sure should be canon.


----------



## Obitroll (Jun 10, 2015)

This can't be.
How could they screw this up so hard?
This is perhaps one of the two most anticipated fights till the end and not  only do they not use one of the best groups, but they go for one of the worst?! (god that juubito episode was horrible). I'd prefer 1-2 extra months of filler than THIS. And if it wasn't enough, we're getting filler mixed with canon episodes? 

faith in naruto anime completely lost


----------



## insane111 (Jun 10, 2015)

Obitroll said:


> This can't be.
> How could they screw this up so hard?
> This is perhaps one of the two most anticipated fights till the end and not  only do they not use one of the best groups, but they go for one of the worst?! (god that juubito episode was horrible). I'd prefer 1-2 extra months of filler than THIS. And if it wasn't enough, we're getting filler mixed with canon episodes?
> 
> faith in naruto anime completely lost



It doesn't sound like the important part starst until episode 420, so they haven't really ruined it until we see who is doing that episode.

418-419 both being outsourced actually seems like a good sign to me, at least that guarantees 420 will be Pierrot. Although it could just be  Masaya Onishi  which isn't much better


----------



## Obitroll (Jun 12, 2015)

insane111 said:


> It doesn't sound like the important part starst until episode 420, so they haven't really ruined it until we see who is doing that episode.
> 
> 418-419 both being outsourced actually seems like a good sign to me, at least that guarantees 420 will be Pierrot. Although it could just be  Masaya Onishi  which isn't much better



let's hope they get it right


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jun 12, 2015)

I would feel trolled if they would air a regular inhouse episode after stalling the most anticipated fight for so long.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 13, 2015)

_*



			418-419 both being outsourced actually seems like a good sign to me, at least that guarantees 420 will be Pierrot. Although it could just be Masaya Onishi which isn't much bette
		
Click to expand...


I don't think we'll see Onishi since he was just on #413 with Mizuno, if any thing they mostly will handle first part of the second battle.  *_


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jun 13, 2015)

Btw. 416 was a real HD episode, so the next HD episode should be 420.
There's a good chance we'll get a well animated inhouse episode of "that fight" in real HD 
Oh god, please let it happen!


----------



## insane111 (Jun 13, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*
> 
> I don't think we'll see Onishi since he was just on #413 with Mizuno, if any thing they mostly will handle first part of the second battle.  *_



7 episodes ago is pretty much a full rotation, Min-Seop did 412 and now 418.

And I think the group from 411 was just a tempoary team, otherwise they would be next


----------



## Slayer Boy (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi everybody
excuse me,

I want scens for all this animators, if there is:

 Watanabe Haru
 Ukulele Zenjirou 
 Ishizaki Yuko 
Fukuda Kiyomu
 Asai Seiko
 Kanezuka Yasuhiko 
Onishi Masaya

and I want all the twitter accounts of naruto's animators
(the available of it)

^_^


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 24, 2015)

_*Here is the first pv of the Boruto movie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj4obDjhuvU[/YOUTUBE]

The blog post about Boruto movie and other Naruto stuff 




Edit: fix the link*_


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2015)

The Last had good animation (may be even better than any previous films). Animation in this one should be good too.


----------



## Dei (Jun 24, 2015)

Been awhile since I checked here last time. Seems perriot has started outsourcing alot more than in the past.  Are people like Shigeki Kawai, Seika Asai and Kanezuka still on rotation?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 29, 2015)

So if we get to episode 425 with no good episodes, we will have gone one entire year with *nothing*. 

We're already at 10 months which is some bullshit, they have never gone this long before without having a single above average inhouse episode. Not even talking special.




Dei said:


> Been awhile since I checked here last time. Seems perriot has started outsourcing alot more than in the past.  Are people like Shigeki Kawai, Seika Asai and Kanezuka still on rotation?




It's still an even split of 4 Pierrot teams and 4 outsourced teams like always, the difference is Pierrot's 4 teams have been giving us a bunch of cheap garbage. Everyone with a hint of talent left to work on "The Last", then immediately started working on "Boruto" right after that. There was no break inbetween the two movie productions like usual.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jun 30, 2015)

insane111 said:


> So if we get to episode 425 with no good episodes, we will have gone one entire year with *nothing*.
> 
> We're already at 10 months which is some bullshit, they have never gone this long before without having a single above average inhouse episode.



 Well, 152+ of the old Naruto until Sakura puppet fight in shippuuden and  27- 81 of shippuuden were also over a year without a special animation episode (only a few good animated cuts).


----------



## insane111 (Jul 1, 2015)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Well, 152+ of the old Naruto until Sakura puppet fight in shippuuden and  27- 81 of shippuuden were also over a year without a special animation episode (only a few good animated cuts).



27-81 included 35/42/55, those would also fall into the category of nice. But I'm not really talking about episodes on the levels of 26,82,etc. I'm mainly referring to the average Pierrot episodes. Post-375, the only thing that even showed up on radar at all was episode 401, thanks to Yamashita showing up for a couple scenes of key animation.



I have no memory of part 1 fillers so I don't know about those, but I know there were a few that could at least be called "good".


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hm yeah, I forgot about those.
Shippuuden 49 was also okay and it even had a nice scene by gorou sessha.

And for the last year at least we got some nice Toshio Fuji cuts and a nice ending by kobayashi (january - march) so it's not nothing, but to me most of the inhouse episodes felt like they were finished at the last minute or they were just throwing together some AD's that had a little bit of time left to finish the episode on time.
So I agree with you about the lack of solid inhouse episodes.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hayato Date staying silent is scary too, he usually drops a hint if anything significant is being worked on.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 6, 2015)

Look like, this will be there next Anime after Naruto anime ends


----------



## insane111 (Jul 6, 2015)

Tomorrow is disappointment day, episode 420 by Masaya Onishi here it comes.


----------



## Near67 (Jul 6, 2015)

Should we just like give up on hoping for another Suzuki/Wakabayashy/Matsumoto episode?
I mean, it's clear that the only decent shit we'll get is an episode from Yamashita. And that's IF he comes back.


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2015)

I won't expect anything major before Fall (volume 72). May be (slight chance) we will see something special for volume 70 events.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 6, 2015)

Near67 said:


> Should we just like give up on hoping for another Suzuki/Wakabayashy/Matsumoto episode?
> I mean, it's clear that the only decent shit we'll get is an episode from Yamashita. And that's IF he comes back.



I think the final chapters will get something for sure, but everything else is questionable.

Key animators for Boruto are finished and working on other things already, but the animation directors might still have some work left. So 420 could possibly have good key animation, but I don't know who would be available to direct it.


----------



## Corax (Jul 6, 2015)

420 animation process should be done already.Or the most of it. I won't expect anything special.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 6, 2015)

Sinoka said:


> Look like, this will be there next Anime after Naruto anime ends



So wait, what's this about? they can't possibly be replacing Shippuden anytime soon, and even if they were they would replace it with another Naruto anime... right? I am confused


----------



## insane111 (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't think that will be a long anime, it's a continuation of some old comedy from the 80's. Plus the Director/Writer/Character Designers/other staff have nothing in commmon with Naruto staff.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sinoka said:


> Look like, this will be there next Anime after Naruto anime ends




*This series will be done by Pierrot, so yeah... but I doubt that it'll replace Naruto after it ends.

*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jul 6, 2015)

If anything it will probably replace _Baby Step_.


----------



## big boss 0012 (Jul 7, 2015)

it's obviously we will get a very high quality animation soon or later , maybe the both wakabayashi & suzuki

because the movies production ( the last and boruto ) take out alot of budget  that effected

 the quality of main series for more than 9 months till now .

and that was happened many times before , and instead of that they gave us alot of an awesome EPs.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 8, 2015)

*#420
Animation Supervisor: Yuuri Ichinose & Masaya Onishi
Storyboard / Episode Director: Masayuki Yamada
Scripts: Yuka Miyata

#421:
Animation Supervisor: Anna Yamaguchi
Storyboard: Shinobu Tagashira
Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno
Scripts: Katsuhiko Chiba

#422:
Animation Supervisor: Min-Seop Shin & Yuuko Ishizaki 
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Episode Director: Tsuneo Tominaga
Scripts: Yuka Miyata

#423:
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Episode Director: Akira Shimizu
Scripts: Yuka Miyata*


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 8, 2015)

420' staff doesn't seem to be anything special, according to ANN.

Because of course.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 8, 2015)

I thought I would reverse psychology jinx it by saying 420 was Masaya Onishi, but it didn't work


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2015)

_*I'll take partially the blame insane. 


Seeing the list my guess is that Atsushi Nigorikawa is going to the first half of the second fight  *_


----------



## big boss 0012 (Jul 8, 2015)

I predicat ep 420 will get a special team , but it seems to be regular team 

I just hope naoki kobayashi working on it


----------



## Kony (Jul 8, 2015)

That's cool they did 2 outsourced then 2 inhouse instead of one by one.

Ichinose could be enough for those chapters, let's see

And I think last fight will be directed by Yamashita. He did the last 3 better episodes and he directed the last movie, Pierrot takes him as the new Tsuru


----------



## Corax (Jul 8, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*I'll take partially the blame insane.
> 
> 
> Seeing the list my guess is that Atsushi Nigorikawa is going to the first half of the second fight  *_


Shouldn't it start in 421?Because I doubt that 670 and 671 will take more than 1 episode to cover. Also chapter 672 has only 2 or so  minutes of animation  to cover. So it should be like: 420 (chapters 669 and 670),421 (chapters 671 and 672),424 (chapters 672-674).


> #420
> Animation Supervisor: Yuuri Ichinose & Masaya Onishi
> Storyboard / Episode Director: Masayuki Yamada
> Scripts: Yuka Miyata


By the way it should be a good in-house episode. If it will be like 173,252 or 162 it is totally fine.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jul 8, 2015)

Corax said:


> Shouldn't it start in 421?Because I doubt that 670 and 671 will take more than 1 episode to cover. Also chapter 672 has only 2 or so  minutes of animation  to cover. So it should be like: 420 (chapters 669 and 670),421 (chapters 671 and 672),424 (chapters 672-674).




Yeah, I was also thinking that 420 could cover 669 and 670, but the summary says otherwise:


So the following episode 421 will most likely cover 670-671 and 424 will start at ch.672.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 9, 2015)

The summaries tend to be useless because most of the time they are only describing the first half of the episode. 

If ch 672 ends up in episode 424, it's going to get outsourced. One final slap in the face for this fight


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jul 9, 2015)

Assuming production is now finished on the movie we should be able to begin production on the final fight now. Hopefully Yamashita and Kobayashi can pull something wild off.


----------



## big boss 0012 (Jul 9, 2015)

the preview for next ep is better than I thought .

BTW , I don't know why usually Masaya Onishi working with bad animators 

unlike the rest of inhouse episodes !!


----------



## insane111 (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh they put Yumenosuke Tokuda back to his normal job this episode. I guess that Yuusuke Adachi person he was "training" is ready to take over as animation director. No wonder it was extra fugly


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 9, 2015)

insane111 said:


> Oh they put Yumenosuke Tokuda back to his normal job this episode. I guess that Yuusuke Adachi person he was "training" is ready to take over as animation director. No wonder it was extra fugly




*A new outsourced studio just enters the rotation for Naruto anime, it's called Kyushu Animation, we have Adachi as well as Shigeki Awai who also supervised the animation for episode #390. 

He did cuts before*


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2015)

Well,I have to say that preview looks a bit better than a normal in-house episode. Not sure how much filler will ep.420 have,but likely a lot,because it will cover only 1 chapter and 1 page of another chapter.


----------



## YJPEVOLUTION (Jul 13, 2015)

I made a comment to Date telling "I want Hiroyuki Yamashita in the show".

His answer was: Ehm... Impossible (haha)... He is too busy directing Boruto movie.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 19, 2015)

So likely no Yamashita episode until October or November, if ever.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 23, 2015)

I liked the Ichinose part in the second half, the fight was really meh.
Next episode has an interesting cut with Madara, but what's up with the weird big ears Naruto and the Sage have??


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 23, 2015)

darkap89 said:


> I liked the Ichinose part in the second half, the fight was really meh.
> Next episode has an interesting cut with Madara, but what's up with the weird big ears Naruto and the Sage have??




*Yeah, Onishi's animation as known has some drops lately, so it was expected to get that from his part today. I would prefer to switch the parts between those two for this episode.

And about the question, maybe it's because of Tanaka's art style and she's involved in the next episode? If true, that would be good indeed....*


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2015)

insane111 said:


> So likely no Yamashita episode until October or November, if ever.


As I said,we wont see anything special before the last volume. There is a small chance that we might see a special episode in August (well cant spoil,but the end of a major fight and a huge plot twist should occur in the middle or end of August).


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jul 24, 2015)

At this point I'm thinking Kobayashi might lead the next big episode. It'd be easier for him to recover from _Boruto: Naruto The Movie_ than Yamashita and he's certainly been a big part of the series the last few years.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jul 30, 2015)

Who animated the Gai action in the second half of 421? Anna Yamaguchi herself?


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 30, 2015)

*#421
Animation Supervisors: Noriko Ohtake, Mariko Emori, Anna Yamaguchi, Masaya Onishi (Assistant), Yuuri Ichinose (Assistant)
Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno
Storyborad: Shinobu Tagashira

Tatsuya Koyanagi, Chiyuki Tanaka and Zenjirou Ukulele are listed as KA*


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 30, 2015)

*


Narutofreak1412 said:



			Who animated the Gai action in the second half of 421? Anna Yamaguchi herself?
		
Click to expand...


it looks like that Chiyuki Tanaka did Night Gai attack*


----------



## insane111 (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh now the movie KA's start to come back, 1 week late


----------



## Kony (Jul 30, 2015)

Last strike scene was impressive. With that said, the rest of the episode showed how bad are current ADs drawing skills


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 30, 2015)

The last 6 minutes were epic. Thanks to Yamaguchi, Tanaka and Koyanagi.

News ADs did a good job with the general atmosphere, but the art was off most of the time...


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jul 31, 2015)

Meh, i didn't think the AD's did too bad a job with the episode. My only complaint would be during the first half no one could draw Naruto and Sasuke's hair properly but i liked the shading quite a bit there. 

That last strike was great tho. Loved it and the flashback looked pretty nice too.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 1, 2015)

Any idea when we'll hear of 424's animation staff? I know Gai vs Madara didn't really live up to anyone's hopes and dreams, but I am still hopeful that that might give that effort to Naruto and Sasuke vs Madara... Or at least some more than translating the manga panels. So when should we get the staff and thus an idea on if they'll put extra effort into that?


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 1, 2015)

*We'll get the rest of August episodes with the anime staff (with one or two episodes in September) after one week from now...

And since the movie production has recently finished, we predict that the rotation of the studios will change a little by involving the Pierrot more in the show. And for episode #424, I don't know but mostly it'll be outsourced since #423 is in-house produced episode....*


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> Any idea when we'll hear of 424's animation staff? I know Gai vs Madara didn't really live up to anyone's hopes and dreams, but I am still hopeful that that might give that effort to Naruto and Sasuke vs Madara... Or at least some more than translating the manga panels. So when should we get the staff and thus an idea on if they'll put extra effort into that?


Not sure about 424 and 425,but likely one of them will be outsourced,may be even 2. Well,I expect that 425 will be in-house,but not sure if it is possible with the current rotation.Next special episode should be around September/October.
P.S Last 5 minutes of the episode 421 were almost movie quality.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks like the animators really went all out under Hiroyukis Direction:
[YOUTUBE]pgxECHD0LP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Stunning indeed, this movie seems has awesome animation... looking forward to it especially the fights scenes.... Yamashita's direction did a great job there.... *


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 7, 2015)

[sp][/sp]

*#424
Animation Supervisors: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki
Chief Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: TBA
Scripts: Yasuyuki Suzuki

#425
Animation Supervisors: Daiki Handa
Chief Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele
Storyboard: Sumito Sasaki
Episode Director: Kazuya Iwata
Scripts: Katsuhiko Chiba

#426
Animation Supervisors: Yuuri Ichinose & Masaya Onishi
Storyboard: Atsushi Nigorikawa 
Episode Director: Sumito Sasaki
Scripts: Hideto Tanaka

#427
Animation Supervisors: Min-Seop Shin & Yuuko Ishizaki
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Takuma Suzuki
Scripts: Yuka Miyata

#428
Animation Supervisors: Zenjirou Ukulele
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard/Episode Director: Masayuki Yamada
Scripts: Yuka Miyata 

#429
Animation Supervisors: Yumenosuke Tokuda
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Toshihiko Masuda
Episode Director: Kentarou Fujita 
Scripts: Katsuhiko Chiba*


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 7, 2015)

All average quality, right?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2015)

*Norio Matsumoto, Naoki Kobayashi and Ken'ichi Fujisawa got top billing in Boruto. Plus Norio/Naoki was one of the storyboard artist and animation supervisor for the movie *


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 7, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> All average quality, right?




*Yeah, from low to average quality except episode #426.. We'll get a good quality for this one because it's in-house produced episode.*



Animeblue said:


> *Norio Matsumoto, Naoki Kobayashi and Ken'ichi Fujisawa got top billing in Boruto. Plus Norio/Naoki was one of the storyboard artist and animation supervisor for the movie *




*Wow, that's amazing... The fights scenes in this movie were quite spectacular, no wonder why they were insanely busy during the movie production at that time while in the anime wasn't that good... Kobayashi did a great job here... Also I see Masayuki Kouda as a KA.... looking forward to it... *


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2015)

_*I guess we can put the Boruto movie with 2nd, 3rd movie of Naruto and 3rd, 7th movie of Shippuden. I also see the AS of OP#13 there as well. Plus Shinji Hashimoto, Kengo, Tsuru *_


----------



## insane111 (Aug 7, 2015)

That staff list is just god awful. I don't think it has ever gotten that bad before.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, Kobayashi has his second credit as an animation supervisor now. Hopefully he'll take a credit for the animated series before it ends. I'm also surprised to see Matsumoto Norio take a credit as an animation supervisor. Perhaps he simply did so many cuts of key animation Yamashita Hiroyuki gave him the credit as thanks?


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2015)

At least 426 will be good. As I said it is unlikely to see anything special bethore the volume 72 events.


----------



## Kony (Aug 7, 2015)

The new movie looks so much more entertaining than everything else. Don't especially care what they do with TV show


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 7, 2015)

Kony said:


> The new movie looks so much more entertaining than everything else.




Yeah, I watched the third cam-scene uploaded by Y?u Anime Manga on Youtube (v=kyoUWp4Uk-c) and DAMN, that's some insane action! Dat highspeed close combat, dat fluidness, dem details! Mind blown!


----------



## insane111 (Aug 7, 2015)

That was a pretty amazing sequence

Now if they would just get these people for the final fight


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2015)

I am not sure that they have time to animate last episode,because movie production just has ended. But if it happens in the end of the year it might be possible.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 7, 2015)

~4-5 months is plenty of time, it's just a matter of whether they will spend the money or not.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2015)

Well if I am correct it took 6 months to finish 167. So 4 months might be not enough.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 7, 2015)

Corax said:


> Well if I am correct it took 6 months to finish 167. So 4 months might be not enough.




But that was an exception, because Shingo did the first half of the episode completely alone - he did everything: Key-Animation, Inbetween-animation ect.

I'm not wondering that it took so long.
Like insane already wrote: 4-5 months are plenty of time to deliver an amazing episode.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 7, 2015)

I think the game being delayed to February is meant to line up with the ending of part 2, so maybe it's still going in January. That would be your 6 months


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 8, 2015)

Six months would be nice. I'm more inclined to think production will be shorter than that, though, and Yamashita and will just get on his knees and beg all of his freelance friends to help.


----------



## root (Aug 8, 2015)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> and Yamashita and will just get on his knees and beg all of his freelance friends to help.


Please, please let this happen. One last run of every amazing freelancer that's ever worked on the series doing the final four or five episodes.   :33


----------



## Corax (Aug 8, 2015)

Well four is unlikely. May be 2 (like 166 and 167). Also I doubt that last fight will be more than 2 episodes (in manga it was 5 chapters long).


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 8, 2015)

Two might be pushing it, but heck, it would certainly be awesome. I say let Satou Shinji direct and storyboard Chapters #691-693, get somebody strong for #694-698, get Satou to at least storyboard Chapter #699 and then go nuts from there.


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2015)

There is still a chance that they might do something special for volume 71. Not that I like that fight,but from the story point of view it was a fight with a final villain.


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 12, 2015)

*

This video is about a program called "Crossroad" for the anime industry in Japan, the latest episode represented Tetsuya Nishio, the character designer for Boruto movie. It also features Hiroyuki Yamashita, the director and Masashi Kishimoto, the mangaka.... It shows the steps for the animation process through creating this movie from characters designing through the storyboard till the pre-screening before a month ago....*


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh, thanks for sharing. Definitely giving that a watch.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 13, 2015)

Finally got to watch The Last Movie. Overall animation wise movie was good (story was worse though). 
The layout and storyboard work was solid too. Kudos to Kobayashi. The prologue done by CG animation was nice too. 

Ohira did the Naruto Hinata combined attack. Overall Nishio's involvement as AD/Chief AD was good. Though I didn't notice Suzuki's presence as AD.

 My favorite part was when Naruto and the villain charge at each other for final attack. Art-wise my favorite was the ending by Tsuru. So good.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 14, 2015)

_*Bad News Incoming ......

Atsushi Wakabayashi is set to be the director of the second Garo anime*_


----------



## Platypus (Aug 14, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*Bad News Incoming ......
> 
> Atsushi Wakabayashi is set to be the director of the second Garo anime*_





**


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 14, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*Bad News Incoming ......
> 
> Atsushi Wakabayashi is set to be the director of the second Garo anime*_






*Yeah, seems he won't be involved in adapting the final volume at all... Let's hope for Yamashita and his fellas to do it (Suzuki and Tsuru will be great as well) *


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 14, 2015)

Damn, this sucks. Maybe we can get a web generation episode directed by Yamashita Shingo? Probably not. Crud.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 14, 2015)

I really don't see why they're throwing all their good directors at a movie. I don't even understand how that's possible. At most, the movies are the length of 6 episodes each... is it really that hard to spare someone every once in a while?The Last and Boruto look amazing, sure, but why. I know this climax is going on forever but at least show some care for your bread and butter. And if you don't care about your bread and butter, then why all that effort and money at the movies? Idk, I don't get it


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 14, 2015)

*The answer is simple, because they can easily get money from the movies more than the anime episodes.*


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 14, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *The answer is simple, because they can easily get money from the movies more than the anime episodes.*



Yeah, figured as much.

Though didn't RtN do relatively well despite not being the best animation? I don't think it was anyway, been a while since I watched it. If they're really too cheap to do the anime justice because they'll make money anyway, wouldn't they make money off the movies anyway?


----------



## Corax (Aug 14, 2015)

They might hire someone like Tanaka (who did Jiraiya vs Pain) or another freelancer for the last volume. But I am sure that last fight will be at least as good as Boruto the movie.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 14, 2015)

The Wakabayashi news makes me so sad. Hopefully at least he'll do a better job there than he did with Guin Saga which was a mixed bag.

Not having him on the last few volumes sucks though. Guess the others have to step up.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 14, 2015)

Wakabayashi isn't particularly necessary if the people from the Boruto movie are around (Norio/Yamashita/Kobayashi/Suzuki/etc

I think some of the better regulars will start phasing into the rotation aga around October, like they normally do after each movie.)


----------



## Corax (Aug 16, 2015)

425 will be in-house or outsourced?


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 16, 2015)

*425 is outsourced and 426 will be in-house, and it'll be outsourced for the rest till 429.. (Maybe 428 is in-house episode, but the quality will be quite low)*


----------



## Corax (Aug 16, 2015)

So the end of the fight will also be outsourced. 426 will be completely about Mugen Tsukiyomi.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 17, 2015)

TBH, I wasn't even expecting Wakabayashi for Naruto episodes. After 2010 summer neither Tsuru or Wakabayashi have directed any Naruto episode even when there were instances they could have; given the manga material. Instead studio has turned to Yamashita each time. Like 322,345 or 375, where Yamashita is given full reign like episode directing, story board & Animation directing. In the middle years (eg. Gokage arc or 248-249) studio somehow managed with Date/Kumagai/Gorou's direction with Yamashita/Kouda etc AD but didn't turn to Wakabayashi or Tsuru.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 17, 2015)

Yamashita does seem to have become a big name within the studio. Perhaps the feeling is that because he is an in-house employee he should receive top priority? It makes me wonder what will become of Yamashita in 2016. January or April will probably see the Naruto Gaiden adapted into an animated series, but will Date Hayato stay along for the ride? Naruto is the only thing Date has done for over ten years, breaking with the completion of Volume #72 would make a lot of sense. Yamashita led _Boruto: Naruto The Movie_ so would he not be asked to lead a potential _Boruto_ animated series, too? At the same time, that would cut down on his ability to direct important episodes...but now we have Kobayashi Naoki who seems to be the next Yamashita. _Baby Step_ will be over and Kouda Masayuki, Asai Seiko and Murata Masahiko would all be available for working on _Naruto_ again. It seems like a lot of stars would be aligning, one would think.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 17, 2015)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Yamashita does seem to have become a big name within the studio. Perhaps the feeling is that because he is an in-house employee he should receive top priority?



Big name ? Yes. Regarding in-house animator, sure. But about directing, the word big is vague here. He is mainly in Naruto. But is he big enough to be given independent movie like Hirotsugu Kawasaki ? Not sure. May be in few years. Time will tell where he goes after Naruto. The quality of Boruto movie will determine the acceleration of his journey.

But coming to my previous post's point; may be studio couldn't afford Tsuru / Wakabayashi or what ever reasons. Studio pushed/nurtured the young talent Yamashita. And Yamshita learned and still learning. It is understandable though why studio did like that. In 2011-2012 (before 322, I mean) I guess he was still in learning; to be given full reign of a full episode.



> It makes me wonder what will become of Yamashita in 2016. January or April will probably see the Naruto Gaiden adapted into an animated series, but will Date Hayato stay along for the ride? Naruto is the only thing Date has done for over ten years, breaking with the completion of Volume #72 would make a lot of sense. Yamashita led _Boruto: Naruto The Movie_ so would he not be asked to lead a potential _Boruto_ animated series, too? At the same time, that would cut down on his ability to direct important episodes...but now we have Kobayashi Naoki who seems to be the next Yamashita. _Baby Step_ will be over and Kouda Masayuki, Asai Seiko and Murata Masahiko would all be available for working on _Naruto_ again. It seems like a lot of stars would be aligning, one would think.



It is a good point. It is common that director of series to direct the first & last episode. So even for potential Boruto series, if he becomes director he might be doing first & last episode. Though I don't expect Boruto series (if happens) will be long enough to worry about lack of number of episodes directed by series director.


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 21, 2015)

*So Date has already finished the storyboard for an upcoming episode or seems not?!!*



> 演打ち・・・・・・しかし絵コンテコピーもらってない。





> 絵コンテも絵コンテチェックも同じこと・・・目標決めて日割り計算、そりゃ目標に届かない日もあるさ遅れた分は少しずつでも巻き上げる努力を・・・少しでもいいから鉛筆を手にして書き進める・・・そうすればナントカUP日前後に目処が見えてくるはずさ・・・・＞RT。





> 絵コンテ打ち。


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 22, 2015)

I doubt google translate is correct but from what i can understand it seems he was having trouble getting the continuity of the scenes right or something. Not sure though ...


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Finally we got the whole list of Boruto movie anime staff 

*


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Aug 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Key Animation:*
> Arifumi Imai
> Atsuki Shimizu
> Atsuko Otani
> ...





Arifumi Imai, Kazuchika Kise and Tatsuro Kawano were a suprise to see on the list but a welcome one. Can't wait to see the film ...


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 27, 2015)

*By the way... Hiroyuki Yamashita was listed as an assistant animation supervisor for today's episode besides Hiromi Yoshinuma and Emi Kono.. That's why we got a good animated Pierrot episode this time. And also it indicates that we may get a Yamashita episode soon.*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 27, 2015)

I think it was Kouno Megumi, not Emi. This is the same Kouno who is a former member of Gainax and is now the queen of dancing animation. Kouno worked on _Bleach_ Episode #341, too. I figured Kouno was busy working on_ Idol M@ster_, but if she's available for working on _Naruto Shippuuden_ I hope she can be the animation supervisor of a future episode focused on Sarada.

Wait, what with regards to the new movies are considered 'spoilers' outside of the new movies threads? Surely Sarada isn't a spoiler at this point?


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 28, 2015)

*The kanji of his name shows it's Emi Kouno (河野絵美) not Megumi Kouno (河野恵美) ... Emi Kouno did the Obito's rampage scene before doing the Rinne Tensei jutsu in episode #375 as well as doing some scenes in #421...*


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 28, 2015)

My predictions for the next stafflist:

430 Kyushu Animation
431 Kumiko Horikochi
432 piggy
433 Anna Yamaguchi

Maybe there's a break somewhere, because of the announced pokemon special in fall.


----------



## GegaWatts (Aug 28, 2015)

I guess it showed that 426 is inhouse. a lot better than the past few episodes. but still isn't great. especially the part with the memories of yamato


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 28, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> *The kanji of his name shows it's Emi Kouno (河野絵美) not Megumi Kouno (河野恵美) ... Emi Kouno did the Obito's rampage scene before doing the Rinne Tensei jutsu in episode #375 as well as doing some scenes in #421...*



Crap, Archah made a mistake. >_<


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 28, 2015)

GegaWatts said:


> but still isn't great. especially the part with the memories of yamato




I think the second half looked better than the first half. Especially the buddha fight scenes in onishis part were badly animated. But Ichinose's part was more onmodel and the little fight scene against kabuto looked nice to me. It had animated background and a few cool looking frames:


----------



## GegaWatts (Aug 28, 2015)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> I think the second half looked better than the first half. Especially the buddha fight scenes in onishis part were badly animated. But Ichinose's part was more onmodel and the little fight scene against kabuto looked nice to me. It had animated background and a few cool looking frames:




i just thought that some of the models looked bad. the animation was good. i should have clarified that. and that sasuke backstep lol


----------



## Corax (Aug 29, 2015)

Animation was good. Especially Mugen Tsukiyomi scene and fight against Kabuto.


----------



## Obitroll (Aug 29, 2015)

GegaWatts said:


> i just thought that some of the models looked bad. the animation was good. i should have clarified that. and that sasuke backstep lol



this sounds extremely nitpicking, as most of the models, if not all of them were superb in the second part. The sasuke backstep was really one of the few flaws of it and that's one scene.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 31, 2015)

*few days ago Date stated that he is lining the Boruto staff(Yamashita and his crew) for the upcoming NARUTO episodes

Also the storyboard for the new OP/ED is up*


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 31, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> *few days ago Date stated that he is lining Boruto staff(Yamashita and his crew) for upcoming NARUTO episodes*



I'm guessing for the final fight mostly. It was really short in the manga, but that still gives them tons of leeway to make something new. And they better.


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 31, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> *few days ago Date stated that he is lining the Boruto staff(Yamashita and his crew) for the upcoming NARUTO episodes
> 
> Also the storyboard for the new OP/ED is up*




*It would be better for them to adapt the last volume, but we can predict something for them in the end of this year. Also, if they wasted their talents for adapting more fillers, that'd be shame indeed...*


----------



## Pagatcha (Aug 31, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> *few days ago Date stated that he is lining the Boruto staff(Yamashita and his crew) for the upcoming NARUTO episodes
> 
> Also the storyboard for the new OP/ED is up*



That's awesome news. It was kinda obvious, that they won't, let's say Piggy do this, but now i can wait and be happy, thanks.


----------



## TheGama (Sep 1, 2015)

I haven't been here in a while so excuse me if I've missed some things, but aren't Ukulele and Tokuda considered to be pretty good? I even remember them correcting a lot of the art, with Tokuda even being the AD for an opening.  So from my understanding 428 and 429 should be pretty good, but you guys don't seem to think too fondly of them. Did something change?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 1, 2015)

TheGama said:


> I haven't been here in a while so excuse me if I've missed some things, but aren't Ukulele and Tokuda considered to be pretty good? I even remember them correcting a lot of the art, with Tokuda even being the AD for an opening.  So from my understanding 428 and 429 should be pretty good, but you guys don't seem to think too fondly of them. Did something change?



They are working with outsourced studios instead of Pierrot, so there's only so much they can do with a terrible team of animators.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 1, 2015)

the last fight is gonna be  WAKABAYASHI  ,that how it's meant to be


----------



## Platypus (Sep 1, 2015)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> the last fight is gonna be  WAKABAYASHI  ,that how it's meant to be



Very unlikely:



Animeblue said:


> _*Bad News Incoming ......
> 
> Atsushi Wakabayashi is set to be the director of the second Garo anime*_


----------



## llazy77 (Sep 1, 2015)

As the last opening of the series this better be the best opening ever


----------



## insane111 (Sep 2, 2015)

llazy77 said:


> As the last opening of the series this better be the best opening ever



Nothing can be better than OP6

Except maybe another FLOW opening.


----------



## Near67 (Sep 2, 2015)

^
Well animation wise I thought opening 13 beats all other openings 

Opening 13 and 16 were pretty darn close in completely beating opening 6 though.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 2, 2015)

imo opening 16 is just as good as opening 6.


----------



## IceManK (Sep 3, 2015)

OP 13&16 are as good as OP 6.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 4, 2015)

On the latest 1 hour naruto broadcast they also showed the whole sakuga tag team scene from the Boruto movie in HD: Link removed


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 4, 2015)

Kobayashi Naoki went insane with the effects animation. I seriously hope he gets to direct a full episode or something soon.


----------



## Pagatcha (Sep 6, 2015)

OH MY GOD! What an impressive animation segment by Norio Matsumoto!! Followed by Kobayashi effects... hands down on of the best sequences i've seen...

Soundtrack for this battle is called "Spin and Burst " if anyone interested.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 6, 2015)

The effects scene is apparently credited to Arifumi Imai though lol.

Besides that i was floored by it. Praying the fall episodes look even half this good.


----------



## Pagatcha (Sep 6, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> The effects scene is apparently credited to Arifumi Imai though lol.
> 
> Besides that i was floored by it. Praying the fall episodes look even half this good.



Yea, i re-checked that scene too, and it was Imai (the most obvious part will be particle effects, and overall scale of the scene), but!  After Kyuubi's atack, the way earth gets destroyed, and smoke timing/art must be Koboyashi's pen


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 8, 2015)

*#430
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi  & Masaya Onishi
Storyboard/Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno 
Scripts: Katsuhiko Chiba

#431
Animation Supervisor: TBA
Cheif Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele
Storyboard: Shinji Satou 
Episode Director: TBA
Scripts: Yuka Miyata

#432
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki
Cheif Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita 
Episode Director: Akira Shimizu 
Scripts: Junki Takegami

#433
Animation Supervisor: Yuuri Ichinose & Zenjirou Ukulele
Storyboard /Episode Director: Maki Odaira
Scripts: Junki Takegami & Yasuyuki Suzuki *


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 8, 2015)

The wheel continues to turn, it seems. The fact that there's no staff selected for Episode #431 is a bit worrying. I'd hate to think it would be a rush job that requires distracting Yamashita from his next episode.


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 8, 2015)

*It's mostly outsourced episode since Ukulele is a CAD for this episode.. But which studio? That's the question... *


----------



## insane111 (Sep 10, 2015)

So 427-433 has had 5 outsourced episodes and 2 inhouse episodes. That's pretty terrible. I just hope they are doing that to save budget for more important episodes, but they never do that so I'm skeptical.

And I bet 434 will be outsourced too, unless it turns out to be a canon episode. Mine-Seop Shin is due for an episode again.


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 10, 2015)

427: Outsourced
428: Outsourced
429: Outsourced
430: Pierrot (average team)
431: Outsourced 
432: Outsourced
433: Pierrot (average team)

Geez....


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 10, 2015)

And it seems like Atsushi Nigorikawa is now gone, too...



But congratz on his first series direction


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 10, 2015)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> And it seems like Atsushi Nigorikawa is now gone, too...
> 
> 
> 
> But congratz on his first series direction




*What a loss for Naruto anime especially in this time, I dunno about the level of the in-house next episodes, so let's see what the days hide for the anime...

And yeah, congrats to him for directing his first series. glad to see him with that spot *


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 10, 2015)

So who's left for Naruto?

I mean, the canon story may almost be over but a certain lingering plot point pretty much guarantees a sequel series, so will the beginning of that have end of Shippuden animation?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 10, 2015)

Murata and Kouda should be back if _Naruto Shippuuden_ continues into Winter 2016. If Tsuru ever returns it would probably be for an episode in Winter, too.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 10, 2015)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> And it seems like Atsushi Nigorikawa is now gone, too...
> 
> 
> 
> But congratz on his first series direction



It would be cool to see a mix of Wakabayashi and Yamashita, one as AD, the other as storyboard/director, and as long as Wakabayashi doesn't do any big key animation. That would massively decrease his workload and give him enough time even while directing another anime.

Problem is I don't think Pierrot is smart enough to set it up like that , or if Wakabayashi would accept the offer.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 10, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> 427: Outsourced
> 428: Outsourced
> 429: Outsourced
> 430: Pierrot (average team)
> ...




Wasn't 428 inhouse too?

Mariko Emori appeared in 421 (Inhouse), Ukulele and Naoki Takahashi usually correct outsourced animation and Masayuki Yamada is an inhouse episode director since Ik-Hyun Eum outsourced team left (see 420 or 403).
Mabye it's one of those episodes with bad outsourced animators under inhouse direction?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 11, 2015)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Wasn't 428 inhouse too?
> 
> Mariko Emori appeared in 421 (Inhouse), Ukulele and Naoki Takahashi usually correct outsourced animation and Masayuki Yamada is an inhouse episode director since Ik-Hyun Eum outsourced team left (see 420 or 403).
> Mabye it's one of those episodes with bad outsourced animators under inhouse direction?



I'm not sure what it was, it seemed like some mixed bag of inhouse/outsourced. Probably need to see the list of key animators to know  more.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 11, 2015)

insane111 said:


> Probably need to see the list of key animators to know  more.




Episode 428

Key Animation:

Nishihara Rinako, Yoshinuma Hiromi, Okano Hidehiko, Miyaji Yoshifumi, Kikugawa Takashi, Samejima Hisashi, Nakamura Midori, Oyabu Kyohei, Horiuchi Tamako, Studio Giants, Animation Planet, Studio Wanpack

2nd Key Animation:

Okubo Mika, Hisaki Gen, Studio Sign, Mouse, Bang Bang Animation, Piggy, Nakamura Production, Sanga Studio


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 19, 2015)

Btw. What happend to Masaaki Kumagai? Looks like he left around the same time as Ik-Hyun Eum and some others did. I also remember Hayato Date mentioning that they were hiring new people around last winter. Looks like the movie wasn't the only reason why so many people left around 2014-2015. 
I don't like those changes 
Well, we still have some quality staff like Chiyuki, Koyanagi and of course Yamashita and Kobayashi, but to me since last winter most of the inhouse episodes feel just slightly better than average to good outsourced episodes. Not even Mizuno, who directed episodes like 421 or 401, is exciting to watch anymore. Just look at episode 430 - There were too many stills, they skipped most of the action, they recycled some cuts over and over again and there were too many odd faces (thanks Onishi).

Maybe they had to restructure because of the declining sales / ratings now that the manga is over + the movie production + maybe only 6 full canon episodes in the entire year...


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Masaaki Kumagai is being involved in the second season of Baby Step (he directed and did the storyboard for episode #22 which was aired on August 30) , so he is seemly busy in that series. And yeah, Ik-Hyun Eum group has already left Naruto for a while... The reason are still unknown because this team had worked in Naruto anime since episode #155 of Part 1, and now they're working in other anime like Ushio & Tora and Garo: Honoo no Kokuin...

About the latest episode, Koyanagi did the bijudama explosion scene and it's easy predicted since he's listed as KA.. And we won't have another in-house episode until October at least, let's see how the next rotation will be looked...

EDIT: Some scenes are done by Henry Thurlow (he claims that he did KA for the first time in Naruto anime and some in-between KA and cleaning process)...

*


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 20, 2015)

_*



			Btw. What happend to Masaaki Kumagai? Looks like he left around the same time as Ik-Hyun Eum and some others did. I also remember Hayato Date mentioning that they were hiring new people around last winter. Looks like the movie wasn't the only reason why so many people left around 2014-2015.
		
Click to expand...


Like ASYM638 said after his break was over, he did some work for Baby Steps(episode#13 and #22).As Ik-Hyun Eum's group, they has been working Arms and Pierrot+'s shows. And most likely they'll be working on Valkyrie Drive -Mermaid next season





			About the latest episode, Koyanagi did the bijudama explosion scene and it's easy predicted since he's listed as KA.. And we won't have another in-house episode until October at least, let's see how the next rotation will be looked...
		
Click to expand...

The explosions cut look like Tokumaru's work. *_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 20, 2015)

_Baby Step_ is over again, meaning Kouda Masayuki, Tanaka Chiyuki, and Murata Masahiko should be available again.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 20, 2015)

I like Deidara's expression in Thurlows cuts here ... 



Also good to hear Baby Steps is over again. Was checking sakuga@wiki today and saw Chiyuki Tanaka had been working on it too.

Kinda glad we're getting these fillers to kill time till the top tier staff come back fully.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 21, 2015)

ASYM638 said:


> EDIT: Some scenes are done by Henry Thurlow (he claims that he did KA for the first time in Naruto anime and some in-between KA and cleaning process)...



Wow, awesome!
I thought he left SP, because he said that he wants to move on and he was talking about doing Key Animation for a new studio, but it looks like SP wanted to keep him ^^

I hope they will give him the chance to do something really great in the future.
Seeing stuff like that



or that



makes me think that he could do an awesome scene if SP gives him enough time.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 21, 2015)

_*Narutofreak1412 part of the #430 was outsource to Bang Bang Animation.*_


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah, i think he said that's where he's working now.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 21, 2015)

So he changed the animation studio, but he still works on Naruto Shippuuden?


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 24, 2015)

*The same team that did episode #390, animated today's episode. So nothing to be mention about this team, poor artwork and animation.. And let's see how the next rotation will be looked like....*


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 24, 2015)

_*Excluding the Mouse and Piggy episode, the upcoming rotation probably won't look any better than this one*_


----------



## Kony (Sep 25, 2015)

Watched _Boruto :  Naruto the movie_ in theater.

Overall _The Last_ was not bad at all, but this one beats him hands down. Nevertheless, _The Last_ had clearly better art, sceneries and was fancier._ Boruto_ looked more like a pretty good TV episode at 50% then 50% of Matsumoto/Yamashita/Kobayashi frenzies. First scene was just outstanding in terms of direction, framing, bgm and animation. It was just tetanizing.

Last 30 minutes were freaking awesome too.

At the end, a really good Naruto stuff


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 1, 2015)

*The new OP is solo'd by Hiroyuki Yamashita...

The notable listed KA are Tetsuya Nishio, Naoki Kobayashi, Anna Yamaguchi, Seiko Asai, Norio Matsumoto and Tatsuya Koyanagi

The new ED is solo'd by Tokuyuki Matsutake

Hirofumi Suzuki directed the animation of this ending and listed as KA...*


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2015)

i am not into animation stuff but is this ED the normal style for 
Hirofumi Suzuki?  because there as not much animation


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Oct 1, 2015)

The artwork in the opening really looks like Yamashita, but except the little Sasuke sword scene and the short hands scene nothing really stood out to me. I'm actually surprised most of the current best Naruto staff worked on this.

The ending style reminded me of opening 14 (also had Suzuki as Animation Director), but yeah. Feels kinda lazy and unimpressive.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, I can imagine the OP was difficult to animate. They needed to syncronize each frame with a different character and respect the height and shapes of each. Plus, they were moving during it.

Best scenes were Madara and the hands trying to catch the orb. The last one surely animated by Naoki Kobayashi. The Sakura moment smell Nishio.

The ED... well.... I'm not saying anything about it.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 6, 2015)

I was hoping there would be a version 2 OP in January, but with the OP being fairly complex and with so many high profile animators it seems unlikey now. 

Plus including a montage of key events makes it even less likely they will change it to a version 2 I think.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm thinking the Winter 2016 episodes are still in flux right now. It's also entirely possible that the rest of Volume #72 is saved for Spring 2016 and the epilogue stuff in Chapter #699 is expanded upon greatly.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 6, 2015)

_*In other news..

It look like Osomatsu-san was the Pierrot's show that Kutsuna mention that he did some work for. Also, Fujisawa was on Osomatsu-san too *_


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 9, 2015)

* 
Spoiler:  







#434: Piggy 
#435: Pierrot 
#436: Mouse *


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 9, 2015)

*#434
Animation Supervisor: Min-Seop Shin & Yuuko Ishizaki
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Takuma Suzuki
Scripts: Junki Takegami & Yasuyuki Suzuki

#435
Animation Supervisor: Masaya Onishi & Chiyuki Tanaka
Storyboard: Shinobu Tagashira
Episode Director: Kazuya Iwata
Scripts: Junki Takegami & Yasuyuki Suzuki

#436
Animation Supervisor: Daiki Handa
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Sumio Watabane
Episode Director: TBA
Scripts: Junki Takegami & Yasuyuki Suzuki & Yuka Miyata*


----------



## Slayer Boy (Oct 9, 2015)

Tanaka-San <3 Welcome back <3


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 23, 2015)

Whether it be a theme for the entire movie, or specific scenes of interest.


----------



## Corax (Oct 24, 2015)

435 had nice animation in several scenes. It would be good if Tanaka and Onishi return to animate at least one canon episodes. There aren't many left anyway.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Oct 24, 2015)

I was a little bit disappointed. I mean I didn't expect sakuga scenes, but other than some above-average water effect animation, there was nothing that caught my eye. The fight against the monsters felt slow and there were some odd faces in several scenes. Maybe it had something to do with Iwata being Episode Director since he usually directs outsourced episodes? I don't know what parts of the animation were directed by Tanaka, but I think prefer Anna Yamaguchi as an AD and Chiyuki Tanaka more as an animator.


----------



## ASYM638 (Nov 9, 2015)

*#437
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard/Episode Director: Masayuki Yamada

#438
Animation Supervisor: Takayoshi Hayashi 
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Kiyoshi Murayama

#439
Animation Supervisor: Yumenosuke Tokuda
Storyboard: Toshihiko Masuda 
Episode Director: Ippei Yokota

#440
Animation Supervisor: Retsu Okawara
Storyboard/Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno 

#441
Animation Supervisor: Min-Seop Shin & Yuuko Ishizaki
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Takuma Suzuki*


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 9, 2015)

_*Out of the lineup, I'm most interested in #440 due Retsu being the animation supervisor, its has potential to be really good  *_


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Nov 9, 2015)

Animeblue said:


> _*Out of the lineup, I'm most interested in #440 due Retsu being the animation supervisor, its has potential to be really good  *_



You know her? What has she done before?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, the ride never ends for Toshihiko Masuda does it. Dude works everywhere and still has time to work regulalry on Telecom projects, other shows and multiple movies.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 9, 2015)

_*


Narutofreak1412 said:



			You know her? What has she done before?
		
Click to expand...


Oh I'm curious to see if he bring some of his webgen friends along, like Tatsuya Yoshihara. As for what he has been in, he was featuring some Pierrot best episodes, like #NARUTO#17, 19 NARUTO Shippuden#26, #135, #143,. Also he was one of the animation supervisors for Baby Steps   *_


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 14, 2015)

Since, Wakabayashi was the director of Garo season 2, some people complain why the animation not as good as season 1


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Dec 3, 2015)

Watched this weeks episode early because Date mentioned a surprise staff member. Was not disappointed, the episode was beautifully executed, lots of nice shading of faces and Hiroyuki Yamashita also did some key animation! Too bad this episode is part of one of the worst filler stories ever :/


----------



## root (Dec 3, 2015)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Watched this weeks episode early because Date mentioned a surprise staff member. Was not disappointed, the episode was beautifully executed, lots of nice shading of faces and Hiroyuki Yamashita also did some key animation! Too bad this episode is part of one of the worst filler stories ever :/



Yeah  :c     It did have some nice animation and direction. The explosion at the end actually caught me off guard and got me to care about this bad bad filler story for half a second. They made the most of what they had


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 3, 2015)

*We have to get a great animated episode for this filler arc, and there it is... Nice animated episode and I loved Neji's expression after his father's leaving (Done by Y-kun definately), the explosion scene and Nagato's rage...*


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 9, 2015)

_*Staff Listing:

#441: Piggy
#442: Pierrot
#443: Drop*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 9, 2015)

*#442
Animation Supervisor: Yuuri Ichinose & Masaya Onishi & Daisuke Tsumagari
Storyboard/Episode Director: Maki Odaira
Scripts: Yuka Miyata

#443
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Yasuhiro Akamatsu
Scripts: Yuka Miyata*


----------



## insane111 (Dec 9, 2015)

Of course they won't even inhouse the Naruto vs Sasuke episode .


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 9, 2015)

insane111 said:


> Of course they won't even inhouse the Naruto vs Sasuke episode .




*Actually, it's in-house episode. The fight will occur in episode #442 according to the summaries..*


----------



## insane111 (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh good

Then again Masaya Onishi being part of the team is a bad sign anyways.


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Since One-Man Punch anime will finish next week, we expect to get some good animators back to Naruto anime like Arifumi Imai, Daisuke Tsumagari, Mai Toda and Fujisawa Ken'ichi.*


----------



## IceManK (Dec 17, 2015)

Arifumi Imai probably will go back on work with SnK 2, not Naruto. It's not like he did much things for the Naruto anime - some key animation on NS 194, NS OP 12 and NS Movie 8.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Dec 18, 2015)

I miss Satou Shinji, I hope he returns in a big way soon.

Here's hoping for something big in March!


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 18, 2015)

_*Sessha will directing Re: Zero Kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu which start in April, so I don't think he'll be involve in finale *_


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Dec 18, 2015)

Isn't the AOT staff working on Kabaneri next?


I don't think the AOT director will direct two anime at once.


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 18, 2015)

*That means a lot of animators like Naoki Kobayashi and Arifumi Imai will be quite busy especially if the Attach on Titans 2 anime will suppose to be aired on 2016 summer. *


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 24, 2015)

*The next episode's preview is neat, definitely it's in-house produced episode... I'm wondering who's the director? I expect either Nigorikawa or Mizuno, but....*



Narutofreak1412 said:


> And it seems like Atsushi Nigorikawa is now gone, too...
> 
> 
> 
> But congratz on his first series direction


*
Perhaps Kumagai is back?? Let's wait to see....*


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 25, 2015)

_*



			The next episode's preview is neat, definitely it's in-house produced episode... I'm wondering who's the director? I expect either Nigorikawa or Mizuno, but....
		
Click to expand...


Speaking of the next episode, the animation supervisor seem to be Anna Yamaguchi

BTW look like we don't hve to worry about Sousei no Onmyouji.

Sousei no Onmyouji staff:
Director: Tomohisa Taguchi
Assistant Director: Shishō Igarashi
Script: Naruhisa Arakawa
Character Designer: Kikuko Sadakata
Animation Supervisor: Itsuko Takeda*_


----------



## insane111 (Dec 28, 2015)

Gorou and Kouda seem to often be placed on Uchiha events, probably intentionally not by coincidence. I think they're the Uchiha fans of the studio 

I wonder if they'll make a brief appearance to direct one of the Itachi episodes


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 28, 2015)

insane111 said:


> Gorou and Kouda seem to often be placed on Uchiha events, probably intentionally not by coincidence. I think they're the Uchiha fans of the studio
> 
> I wonder if they'll make a brief appearance to direct one of the Itachi episodes




*Kouda maybe, but Gorou probably not because of this...*



Animeblue said:


> _*Sessha will directing Re: Zero Kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu which start in April, so I don't think he'll be involve in finale *_


----------



## big boss 0012 (Dec 28, 2015)

I've noticed one shot from the trailer that I think it might be done by Gorou
 it reminds me of his art style that he had worked in the first eps of shippuuden as animation director.
however, I'm not sure thought .


----------



## insane111 (Dec 28, 2015)

The trailer animation is just stand alone anyways, so it doens't actually matter who did it.

Gorou doesn't necessarily have to animate anything though, just having him on direction&toryboard makes for a great episode regardless of who the animators are.


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 29, 2015)

big boss 0012 said:


> I've noticed one shot from the trailer that I think it might be done by Gorou
> it reminds me of his art style that he had worked in the first eps of shippuuden as animation director.
> however, I'm not sure thought .




*As said, the teaser doesn't reflect how good animated this arc is, it's just a TEASER...

Also, many of those shots came from previous episodes shots like Itachi vs. Sasuke battle and the flashback of Nine-Tails' attack and the brothers' first meeting in Part I.*


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 30, 2015)

_*The teaser look like Asai's work. As for the quality of Itachi Shinden-hen ~Hikari to Yami, I 'm pretty sure it will be the norm*_


----------



## Kony (Dec 30, 2015)

As for me I bet first weeks of 2016 will have better quality than last episodes


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Dec 31, 2015)

New interview with Henry Thurlow complaining about uncredited outsource work and talking about his new projects: 

He works now for Bang Bang Animation, a studio started up by Shiro Kudaka, who did animation direction in some inhouse naruto shippuuden episodes before. Apparently it's not a news (), but I didn't know that.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 31, 2015)

PM'ed the twitters of Yamasita & Kouda to thread's regular visitors. (Don't want them to get harassed by posting in open thread).

BTW does anyone have good quality of this trailer?
I wasn't into anime back then.
[YOUTUBE]Z1lJQ5QNkOU[/YOUTUBE]
Who animated that ? could be suzuki or tsuru ?


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jan 1, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> BTW does anyone have good quality of this trailer?




I began to check my old raws for you and immediately found that trailer recut into 3 different 20 seconds teasers at the end of episodes 216,217 and 218! What a lucky shot 
Of course it's not in topnotch quality, but it's a lot better than that youtube video. I'll upload them for you.

EDIT: Link removed
Hope that helps


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks! You're the saviour! 

Regarding cannon; assuming Itachi arc lasts 3 months from March and Garo (Wakabayasi director) is half way done (now) out of 26 episodes, may be it is planned to let him direct one canon episode towards end (~June/July)
Then they can start Boruto series or 7th Hokage scarlet spring...wtvr in July. That would make sense as the DVD for boruto movie is unusually late, set to be released around July when that Boruto series (if any) will start.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jan 7, 2016)

1:07 - 1:10 Who animated this? Tatsuo Yamada?


----------



## ASYM638 (Jan 8, 2016)

[sp][/sp]
*#444
Animation Supervisor: Hiroyuki Yamashita 
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita 
Episode Director: Kazuya Iwata
Scripts: Yasuyuki Suzuki

#445
Animation Supervisor: Daiki Handa
Chief Animation Supervisor:  Masayuki Kouda 
Storyboard: Sumio Watabane
Episode Director: Ayataka Tanemura
Scripts: Junki Takegami & Yasuyuki Suzuki

#446
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi & Yuuri Ichinose
Storyboard/Episode Director: Masayuki Yamada 
Scripts: Yasuyuki Suzuki

#447
Animation Supervisor: Min-Seop Shin & Yuuko Ishizaki 
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Toshihiro Maeya
Scripts: Junki Takegami & Yasuyuki Suzuki*


----------



## Kony (Jan 8, 2016)

As predicted


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 8, 2016)

_*As I said on twitter, #444 is weird there two different listing for it.  Outside of that the listing is relatively normal 

*_


----------



## Kony (Jan 8, 2016)

well, that sounds clearly better than 2015 last episodes. 
Kouda will probably work on Itachi Shinden as insane said


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 8, 2016)

_*With no hindrance, things should go back to normal. Speaking of Shinden, I'm curious how they will adapt it.  *_


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2016)

from the reaction, it seems we are getting good animation soon. are they for the fillers?


----------



## insane111 (Jan 8, 2016)

edit: I swear this a[[...


----------



## insane111 (Jan 8, 2016)

Right now they're just serving as "regular" animation directors, nothing too amazing.

However the fact that they even appeared is a good sign for future episodes. Now if only Gorou could squeeze into an episode my dreams would be complete ^_^


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Jan 8, 2016)

Yamashita and Kouda return is great news. I hope they're already working on their next big episodes.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 8, 2016)

_*Kinda off topic, but Divine Gate is mostly compose of Akatsuki no Yona's staff with a splash of BLEACH so far


Edit:
Fujisawa is directing Mr. Osomatsu#18 plus he is the animation supervisor too boot *_


----------



## fuff (Jan 10, 2016)

guess ill ask her as well:
latest


dont click if u dont like spoilers since some of them are spoilerish
so are these like official animators of the naruto anime or just fans?! their art looks amazing...


----------



## insane111 (Jan 11, 2016)

By the way Animeblue Tv Tokyo took down one of your videos, I think it was

NARUTO Shippuden (ナルト 疾風伝) MAD Part#01


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 11, 2016)

fuff said:


> guess ill ask her as well:
> latest
> 
> 
> ...



First one is .
This animator has been doing in-between (recently few 2nd KA) in Pierrot including Naruto.

The 2nd twitter is of 黄成希,also working as animator in Naruto. Used to work from Candy Box (studio). Looks like a Naruto / Yamashita fan. In some old tweets he also mentions what cut he did in what episode. Also did a cut in recent OP.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 11, 2016)

_*Fujii just confirm Animage listing(the one that list Yamashita) is the correct one





			By the way Animeblue Tv Tokyo took down one of your videos, I think it was

NARUTO Shippuden (ナルト 疾風伝) MAD Part#01
		
Click to expand...


Which is weird considering NARUTO and Shippuden part 2 is still up*_


----------



## Blinks (Jan 11, 2016)

What is the difference between Animation Supervisor and Chief Animation Supervisor ? I see certain episode contains a Chief Animation Supervisor and certain no. 

In any case the return of Kouda and Yamashita is an amazing news but that's pitty this is for a filler episode. I hope they will be here for canon episode !


----------



## insane111 (Jan 11, 2016)

Blinks said:


> What is the difference between Animation Supervisor and Chief Animation Supervisor ? I see certain episode contains a Chief Animation Supervisor and certain no.
> 
> In any case the return of Kouda and Yamashita is an amazing news but that's pitty this is for a filler episode. I hope they will be here for canon episode !



They are mostly the same thing, but the Chief is kind of like an extra buffer or 2nd level of quality control. 

So key animators draw the initial images, then the animation supervisor corrects them, and the chief supervisor does further corrections. Chief's are typically the more talented artists, and they usually get put on outsourced episodes in an effort to help with some of the terrible artwork. 

Although in some cases, the base drawings are just so bad that nobody can save it


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jan 12, 2016)

Someone is selling the storyboard for episode 351 for 50 bucks 



How did he get this? Won by an official lottery or did someone stole it?
The same seller even has nearly 100 naruto settei sheets and the recording script for episode 108 for sale and he claims that all of it is offical :/


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 13, 2016)

_*I thought I should let everybody know that Pierrot will be adapting Soul Buster this autumn*_


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2016)

I am a bit interested  who will be in charge of Itachi arc?If it is anything like Kakashi gaiden we might see some good episodes.


----------



## Addy (Jan 13, 2016)

any news on the itachi art? a pv, something


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 13, 2016)

insane111 said:


> By the way Animeblue Tv Tokyo took down one of your videos, I think it was
> 
> NARUTO Shippuden (ナルト 疾風伝) MAD Part#01





Animeblue said:


> _*Kinda off topic, but Divine Gate is mostly compose of Akatsuki no Yona's staff with a splash of BLEACH so far
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Fujisawa is directing Mr. Osomatsu#18 plus he is the animation supervisor too boot *_



Omg are you Bluesakuga


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 14, 2016)

_*The new ED of Shippuden is by Toshio Fujii and Naoki Kobayashi




			Omg are you Bluesakuga
		
Click to expand...

Yes*_


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 14, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*The new ED of Shippuden is by Toshio Fujii and Naoki Kobayashi
> 
> 
> Yes*_



Love your vids 
Sad that some got taken down  Did you upload the taken down vids anywhere else?


----------



## big boss 0012 (Jan 14, 2016)

I just watched the new ED, I like it a lot especially Kobayashi's scene


----------



## Kony (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, considering he didn't even provide key animation and didn't do his best at correcting the drawings, Yamashita surely works on something more important.

On another hand, new ED animation and production were charming. And Itachi/Sasuke-centred .........


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 14, 2016)

Off topic quesiton-

Any special animator episodes since the kakashi and obito dueling episode? 

I forget the episode number, but it's this one -

[youtube]ixF6PXdIBmo[/youtube]

That's the last shippuuden episode I watched, and I don't know if there has been a special ep since. I drop in to watch those.

Any help?


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 14, 2016)

reiatsuflow said:


> Off topic quesiton-
> 
> Any special animator episodes since the kakashi and obito dueling episode?
> 
> ...



Might Gai kicking Madara is fairly decent, but no there haven't been any special animated episodes since. All the good aniamtors were too busy with The Last and boruto, and other SP projects.

Some of us are still holding out hope for a specially animated final fight, but I think it's best to assume the worst at this point


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 14, 2016)

Studio Pierrot will animate the chinese novel Soul Buster by Bai Mao
[YOUTUBE]Ov5mpacT5jg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kony (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, well. Inhouse episodes look pretty mediocre. That could be mean all fancy animators are working on next filler arc


----------



## ASYM638 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Despite Tanaka is listed as KA and Ichinose as 2nd KA and assistant AD, this episode looks so poor for an in-house production matter maybe because of Yamada's direction.. And you're right, Kony.. Seems they're putting their pure efforts for the Itachi Shinden-hen filler arc...*


----------



## Kony (Jan 28, 2016)

Hopefully Itachi starts on march 3rd. Then we'll know what kind of stuff it will be with the upcomming staff list


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Feb 8, 2016)

Btw. Tetsuya Nishio drew the cover for the latest Naruto video game Storm 4:


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 8, 2016)

_*Somewhat relate:
Matsumoto, Fujisawa, and Imai, plus few other superstars, like Sato worked on today's Osomatsu-san*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 8, 2016)

*This show is getting more views than Naruto seems 

So Sato isn't far away from Pierrot, good news 
*


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 9, 2016)

*#448
Animation Supervisor: Aya Tanaka & Seung Hee Yoo
Chief Animation Supervisor: Masayuki Kouda
Storyboard: Toshihiko Masuda
Episode Director: Kiyoshi Murayama
Scripts: Yasuyuki Suzuki 

#449
Animation Supervisor: Yumenosuke Tokuda 
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita 
Episode Director: Takeyuki Yanase
Scripts: Junki Takegami 

#450
Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele & Daisuke Tsumagari & Mifumi Tomita 
Storyboard/Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno 
Scripts: Yasuyuki Suzuki 

#451
Animation Supervisor: Retsu Okawara & Masaya Onishi
Storyboard: Shinji Satou 
Episode Director: Kazuya Iwata 
Scripts: Katsuhiko Chiba

#452
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki 
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Episode Director: TBA
Scripts: Katsuhiko Chiba*


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow, three outsourced episodes in a row, then two inhouse episodes?
And Kouda doing corrections again, hmm...


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 9, 2016)

*It's great to see Satou again after a while, looking forward to them... *


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 9, 2016)

Satou! How I've missed you. It sucks seeing Kouda stuck on chief animation supervision duty. I guess he's just taking it easy for a while.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 11, 2016)

_*Quick question for you guys, what your thoughts on #450*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 11, 2016)

*For me, I'm curious to see how they'll handle the finale of this arc with this in-house episode, perhaps we'll get some great shots by Pierrot animators but I'm not that optimistic to see it amazing*


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 11, 2016)

_*Considering Kazunori Mizuno is handling the episode, I can see Yamashita and Tokumaru doing some cuts here and there.*_


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Feb 11, 2016)

What about Kobayashi? It's been around 6 weeks after he worked on the ending, so how are the chances we will see him soon?


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Feb 11, 2016)

?Does anyone know the person that animated opening 17? do you guy think he/she is good


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Feb 12, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> ?Does anyone know the person that animated opening 17? do you guy think he/she is good




It was animated by Mayumi Okamoto and directed by Yukio Takatsu, but I've never heard of them before.
I think they did a decent job, but I prefer openings by studio pierrots usual key staff.


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Feb 12, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> It was animated by Mayumi Okamoto and directed by Yukio Takatsu, but I've never heard of them before.
> I think they did a decent job, but I prefer openings by studio pierrots usual key staff.



Yeah they were alright. Who do you think's gonna animate opening 19?


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Despite today's episode animation is assisted by two in-house staff members (Horikoshi & Okawara) but it's so awful in terms of everything seemly...

Next episodes looks good, I'm looking forward to it, we may get some great cuts there...*


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 18, 2016)

_*Yeah you could totally tell this was rush job. And speaking of #450, I'm curious if some was anime by studio wanpack 


Also do you guys think will see the return of Nigorikawa and Kumagai in Itachi Shinden-hen*_


----------



## Kony (Feb 18, 2016)

Nigorikawa is still working on his own show , isn't  it ?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 18, 2016)

_*Naw, Ani Tore! is finish *_


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 18, 2016)

*If Nigorikawa's show is finished, then we're looking forward to see him back to Naruto show.. The same thing could be said to Kumagai*


----------



## fuff (Feb 18, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Btw. Tetsuya Nishio drew the cover for the latest Naruto video game Storm 4:



the art for the cover is done really good. that person should do more..in canon arcs and such


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 18, 2016)

_*



			If Nigorikawa's show is finished, then we're looking forward to see him back to Naruto show.. The same thing could be said to Kumagai
		
Click to expand...


Yes and speaking of staff member, if I remember correctly when I ask Hyodo about his scene in The Last, he mention that he wasn't able to work on Naruto due scheduling issues. Which made me believe there something in the works  


Hyodo

*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 18, 2016)

fuff said:


> the art for the cover is done really good. that person should do more..in canon arcs and such




*This person is the characters designer for Naruto anime alongside with Hirofumi Suzuki who both of them are quite talented... The last things they did for Naruto is The Last and Boruto movies, maybe they'll be involved in the final volume adaptation.*




Animeblue said:


> _*
> 
> Yes and speaking of staff member, if I remember correctly when I ask Hyodo about his scene in The Last, he mention that he wasn't able to work on Naruto due scheduling issues. Which made me believe there something in the works
> 
> ...



*
Wow, this guy is really good, I was looking for who did those scenes, and you found him (Thanks).... But it's too bad that he won't be involved in Naruto anime any longer... Or not hopefully?*


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 18, 2016)

> This person is the characters designer for Naruto anime alongside with Hirofumi Suzuki who both of them are quite talented... The last things they did for Naruto is Last and Boruto movies, maybe they'll be involved in the final volume adaptation.


_*
If we go by the standard of anime production, it may just happen






			Wow, this guy is really good, I was looking for who did those scenes, and you found him (Thanks).... But it's too bad that he won't be involved in Naruto anime any longer...
		
Click to expand...


Outside of the last two volumes, he could see on the Boruto stuff*_


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 19, 2016)

I think Nigorikawa will return, especially if he doesn't have another series lined up. I would love for a nice string of episodes from him, Satou Shinji, Tsuru and Yamashita for the final two volumes.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 19, 2016)

*Studio Pierrot Animates Puzzle & Dragons X TV Anime*


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm skeptical about Nigorikawa and Kumagai returning.
With Osomatsu-san, Naruto Shippuuden, Sousei no Onmyouji, Puzzle & Dragon X and Divine Gate just ending there's a lot going on at Studio Pierrot, so I wouldn't be surprised if those two will work on another series. But of course I would be glad to see them in the next episode shedule


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 19, 2016)

_*Why is that


 Here is what Pierrot currently have in production, Sōsei no Onmyōji, NARUTO Shippuden, Osomatsu-san, Divine Gate and Onigiri. 

Future shows: Puzzle & Dragons X , Soul Busters, Shishou Series*_


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Feb 19, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*
> Here is what Pierrot currently have in production, Sōsei no Onmyōji, NARUTO Shippuden, Osomatsu-san, Divine Gate and Onigiri. *_



Onigiri is a Pierrot+ anime if I'm correct. Isn't it separate in relation to the staff?

Btw. In my previous post I just wanted to say that pierrot is working on a lot of shows lately, so I wouldn't be surprised if these two would help out on one of them.
Sometimes I fail at english, so I'm sorry if you misunderstood.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2016)

_*



			Onigiri is a Pierrot+ anime if I'm correct. Isn't it separate in relation to the staff?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and the main reason that I put Onigiri on the list is because Tsutomu Ohshiro.




			Btw. In my previous post I just wanted to say that pierrot is working on a lot of shows lately, so I wouldn't be surprised if these two would help out on one of them.
Sometimes I fail at english, so I'm sorry if you misunderstood.
		
Click to expand...


I see. And don't worry, my english is bad too.

Btw According to the new Pierrot 's blog post, Koyanagi directed the Itachi Shinden-hen pv *_


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 24, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*
> Btw According to the new Pierrot 's blog post, Koyanagi directed the Itachi Shinden-hen*_ pv



*
I was just wondering who is "K-sama" and you've answered my question.. Thanks 

Anyway, do you suspect that he'd be involved to direct one of those episodes of this arc?*


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 24, 2016)

_*


ASYM638 said:




I was just wondering who is "K-sama" and you've answered my question.. Thanks 

Anyway, do you suspect that he'd be involved to direct one of those episodes of this arc?

Click to expand...


Naw, that said I could see him servicing as animation supervisor *_


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Feb 24, 2016)

Did Kouda do the key animation of the Itachi PV?

Because the filename from SP's official blog says "itachi_kouda-1024x725.jpg"


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Feb 25, 2016)

Are these two the same person?

has directed and storyboarded
has directed and storyboarded

They worked on the same shows + ASYM638 listed "Mifumi Tomita" for episode 450 while animators corner calls her "Megumi" here: has directed and storyboarded.



ASYM638 said:


> *#450
> Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele & Daisuke Tsumagari & Mifumi Tomita
> *


----------



## Archah (Feb 25, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Are these two the same person?
> 
> has directed and storyboarded
> has directed and storyboarded
> ...



Mifumi has never moved from Pierrot, while Megumi has worked with WIT Studio. I'm sure they're different persons.


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 25, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Are these two the same person?
> 
> has directed and storyboarded
> has directed and storyboarded
> ...




*Newtype and Animage listed Mifumi Tomita, which later confirmed it's wrong... the actual name that Animators Corner website listed (Megumi Tomita) is correct.... But seemly they're not...*

[sp]

[/sp]


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 29, 2016)

_*I thought I should let everyone know that We could be seeing some nice cuts in NARUTO real soon according to *****_


----------



## Addy (Feb 29, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*I thought I should let everyone know that We could be seeing some nice cuts in NARUTO real soon according to *****_



what do you mean?


----------



## Platypus (Feb 29, 2016)

Addy said:


> what do you mean?



That we're going to see nicely animated cuts in the near future.... What else could it mean?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Feb 29, 2016)

Platypus said:


> That we're going to see nicely animated cuts in the near future.... What else could it mean?



I think he means according to who?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 29, 2016)

_*according to Naruto SD#51*_


----------



## Kony (Feb 29, 2016)

well we have to guess between those ones :


----------



## Addy (Mar 1, 2016)

Platypus said:


> That we're going to see nicely animated cuts in the near future.... What else could it mean?



shut up


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 1, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*according to Naruto SD#51*_




I don't get it


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 1, 2016)

any news on opening 19?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 1, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> any news on opening 19?


I've been searching but I have found nothing. Although, I could say that I haven't searched all that hard.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 1, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> any news on opening 19?




*Until the moment, no news... we'll get the news about the new OP/ED in the next issues of WSJ (Hopefully the next issue or the issue after)*


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 3, 2016)

ēlDLIVE Manga Gets TV Anime in 2017 by Studio Pierrot


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 3, 2016)

Did Yamashita animate the dreams? I thought they were done pretty damn good! Especially kankuro dream


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 3, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Did Yamashita animate the dreams? I thought they were done pretty damn good! Especially kankuro dream




*No, he didn't..
has directed and storyboarded

Satou's storyboard is really impressive, that's why this episode is nicely done *


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 3, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Did Yamashita animate the dreams? I thought they were done pretty damn good! Especially kankuro dream



_*
 over saw Part A*_


----------



## Addy (Mar 3, 2016)

do we ahve info on the guys who are  doing the next episodes? and are they good?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 3, 2016)

_*Next week is outsource to studio Drop, so don't expect too much

Episode Director: TBA
Storyboard: Shinji Satou
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki*_


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2016)

_*Staff Listing for ##452 -#455





#453
Episode Director/Storyboard: Maki Odaira
Animation Supervisor: Yūri Ichinose & Chiyuki Tanaka

#454
Episode Director: Yusuke Onoda
Storyboard: Yoshihiro Sugai
Animation Supervisor: Tetsuro Taira & Eiichi Tokura 


#455
Episode Director/Storyboard/Animation Supervisor: Masahiko Murata



*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 7, 2016)

*Murata is back and solo's the entire episode #455?? Wow..

Looking forward to this one...*


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2016)

_*He probably will have Asai with him. Also it's real nice to have Yoshihiro Sugai  back too*_


----------



## Kony (Mar 7, 2016)

How sounds 455's title ?


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Next week is outsource to studio Drop, so don't expect too much
> 
> Episode Director: TBA
> Storyboard: Shinji Satou
> Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki*_





Animeblue said:


> _*Staff Listing for ##452 -#455
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ASYM638 said:


> *Murata is back and solo's the entire episode #455?? Wow..
> 
> Looking forward to this one...*





Animeblue said:


> _*He probably will have Asai with him. Also it's real nice to have Yoshihiro Sugai  back too*_


from this, i am assuming we are getting generally good people behind it for the most part?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 7, 2016)

Addy said:


> from this, i am assuming we are getting generally good people behind it for the most part?




*Mostly yes *


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 7, 2016)

Is #453 outsourced?


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Mostly yes *



thanks, you and Animeblue bro  made my day


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 7, 2016)

Uh-oh. Satou, Tanaka, and Murata all on the same arc? Don't get my hopes up!


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 7, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Is #453 outsourced?




*No, it's an in-house produced episode and it may have great cuts. Hoping for that *




Addy said:


> thanks, you and Animeblue bro  made my day



*Welcome bro *



Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Uh-oh. Satou, Tanaka, and Murata all on the same arc? Don't get my hopes up!




*They care too much about this arc, so it's normal .. Imagine we get Yamashita as well *


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 7, 2016)

_*Look like **** wasn't playing around when *** told me there going to be some real nice cuts soon *_


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 7, 2016)

Btw how is this Masahiko Murata guy? Is he like yamashita or hirofumi suzuki?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 7, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Btw how is this Masahiko Murata guy? Is he like yamashita or hirofumi suzuki?



He's probably a better director than an animator. He directed the third _Naruto Shippuuden_ movie and a few good episodes like_ Naruto_ Episode #139 and #146.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> He's probably a better director than an animator. He directed the third _Naruto Shippuuden_ movie and a few good episodes like_ Naruto_ Episode #139 and #146.




Really my opinion is the exact opposite. I think he's a great artist and animator, however I always found his direction/storyboard, and especially soundtrack choices to be very stale.

It's better to look at his previous episodes rather than movie 3, I think(35, 42, 55, 138). He animated the entire first half of all 4 episodes.


----------



## Kony (Mar 8, 2016)

I have kept a good memory of Murata's direction and storyboard, especially on ep 35 and 246. For sure it was less blinged-out than some other super-great episodes


----------



## insane111 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kony said:


> I have kept a good memory of Murata's direction and storyboard, especially on ep 35 and 246. For sure it was less blinged-out than some other super-great episodes



My main problem with him is actually that he sticks far too closely to the source material, so we rarely get to see any creativity out of him.

 A major part of the genius behind people like Yamashita/Tsuru is their ability to greatly improve the source, not simoply follow it and make it look pretty.


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2016)

insane111 said:


> My main problem with him is actually that he sticks far too closely to the source material, so we rarely get to see any creativity out of him.
> 
> A major part of the genius behind people like Yamashita/Tsuru is their ability to greatly improve the source, not simoply follow it and make it look pretty.



can you blame him when it comes to naruto, though?. it is filled with so much filler to the point that people are repelled by the mere mention of filler so following the source material as closely as possible might be the best option for him in naruto.


----------



## Kony (Mar 8, 2016)

insane111 said:


> My main problem with him is actually that he sticks far too closely to the source material, so we rarely get to see any creativity out of him.
> 
> A major part of the genius behind people like Yamashita/Tsuru is their ability to greatly improve the source, not simoply follow it and make it look pretty.



That's true
Knowing there is just writting material could make let him go on that episode


----------



## insane111 (Mar 8, 2016)

Kony said:


> That's true
> Knowing there is just writting material could make let him go on that episode



Yeah it's interesting that he doesn't have manga panels to follow this time around. If he's capable of fast paced filler action it should show in this episode.




Addy said:


> can you blame him when it comes to naruto, though?. it is filled with so much filler to the point that people are repelled by the mere mention of filler so following the source material as closely as possible might be the best option for him in naruto.



And yet if you asked these people what their favorite episodes are, 9 out of 10 of them would answer with one of the episodes that is packed full of creative action


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2016)

insane111 said:


> And yet if you asked these people what their favorite episodes are, 9 out of 10 of them would answer with one of the episodes that is packed full of creative action



enjoyable creative action though isn't as prevalent. the last filler arc with the fight scenes were bad and i dont mean animation wise. they were just bad fights.

on the other hand, i wouldn't mind seeing more of the "itachi throwing pebble" scenes or the war fodder scenes like in the latest episode


----------



## insane111 (Mar 8, 2016)

Addy said:


> enjoyable creative action though isn't as prevalent. the last filler arc with the fight scenes were bad and i dont mean animation wise. they were just bad fights.
> 
> on the other hand, i wouldn't mind seeing more of the "itachi throwing pebble" scenes or the war fodder scenes like in the latest episode




When I say filler action I'm not referring to actual filler episodes. Mostly talking about canon episodes that are greatly enhanced. Such as 375 (Kakashi vs Obito) would be the most recent example. Which is really sad, it has been over a year and a half since that episode.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 8, 2016)

*If we look at Baby Step season 2 as his latest work, we could say how Murata improved his direction or not. I'm not familiar with that show but as insane said, the creativity of implementing new materials to the canon-based episodes isn't that phenomenal for him if he doesn't bring Asai beside him...

These fillers are based on a written novel, so he has more freedom to stick with new materials than in the manga. But if we take the movies that he directed, I can see that creativity but definitely not as much as Yamashita/Suzuki/Tsuru.*


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2016)

insane111 said:


> When I say filler action I'm not referring to actual filler episodes. Mostly talking about canon episodes that are greatly enhanced. Such as 375 (Kakashi vs Obito) would be the most recent example. Which is really sad, it has been over a year and a half since that episode.



oh i knew what you meant but i thought you only meant like enhancing canon fights, and not everything. 

but yeah, i agree, i find the first VOE fight at the end of part 1 to be better with the spliced flashbacks. the moment when naruto went kyuubi mode added with flashbacks and the right music over his narration gave the scene when he went kyuubi mode all that more impact. this is why i hate the youtube version of it that cuts all the filler out. it just looks stupid now.

man, a year and a half?


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2016)

dd they change the animation here with kid itachi in the war trailer?



Platypus said:


> ​



trailer



episode


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 8, 2016)

*They always do that... even with the movies 

That's why it's called teaser..*


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *They always do that... even with the movies
> 
> That's why it's called teaser..*



lol, but it was shown like one day prior to the episode's release XD

remember the first naruto shippuden teaser?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 8, 2016)

Addy said:


> lol, but it was shown like one day prior to the episode's release XD
> 
> remember the first naruto shippuden teaser?




*They are free for when they'd release their teasers,,, 

Yup *


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 8, 2016)

Glad to see Murata back. The quality should be good for that episode and Asai will most likely be along side for the episode. Also happy to see Chiyuki Tanaka in there. Not bad.

It has been a while since I've last been on these boards so I've probably missed quite a bit. Has there been anything said regarding the absence of big time talent over these past few years? I'm not talking about movies either, just the show.


----------



## root (Mar 8, 2016)

Alchemist73 said:


> Has there been anything said regarding the absence of big time talent over these past few years? I'm not talking about movies either, just the show.


Most just worked on other shows I think, or they went to make movies for a few months. SP has made a bunch of things besides Shippuuden the past few years.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 9, 2016)

_*For those who care

Tsutomu Ohshiro is currently working on Onigiri
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UUyUR1SvZM&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]*_


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2016)

neet 

which episodes will he be working on?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 9, 2016)

_*That I don't know but the scenes in the pv are most likely in the first three episodes*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Perfect, I really love his work in general... 

His work was really impressive for his Naruto episodes, good luck for him*


----------



## Kony (Mar 10, 2016)

you guys predictions for next OP?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 10, 2016)

_*The dynamic duo, Toshiyuki Tsuru/Hirofumi Suzuki. That said I would really like to see Tetsuya Nishio 

*_


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 10, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Perfect, I really love his work in general...
> 
> His work was really impressive for his Naruto episodes, good luck for him*




This. I really liked his animation style although many people didn't like it and I was sad when he was gone. Ty @Animeblue for the info ^^


----------



## Near67 (Mar 15, 2016)

it has sure been awhile since I have been here, and now that I come back, I discover that Asian Kun Fu Generation will be doing the next opening, and some great animators like Murata are back ^^
Now, let's just hope that canon returns soon.

I am glad Murata is back. I have always loved his art and the colors he uses. I think that his art is very polished, and the colors he uses are very soft but brilliant at the same time (if that makes sense). I have never been a fan of his direction, like many of you, but I think he makes a great artist. 

I hope that the new opening has the same direction/animation as opening 13.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 15, 2016)

Near67 said:


> it has sure been awhile since I have been here, and now that I come back, I discover that Asian Kun Fu Generation will be doing the next opening, and some great animators like Murata are back ^^
> Now, let's just hope that canon returns soon.
> 
> I am glad Murata is back. I have always loved his art and the colors he uses. I think that his art is very polished, and the colors he uses are very soft but brilliant at the same time (if that makes sense). I have never been a fan of his direction, like many of you, but I think he makes a great artist.
> ...


I hope for another opening 6, but I doubt we will ever see that again. Hopefully we get Tsuru/Suzuki.


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey guys who animated opening 15?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 15, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Hey guys who animated opening 15?



That would be a solo work by Hirofumi Suzuki.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 16, 2016)

Near67 said:


> it has sure been awhile since I have been here, and now that I come back, I discover that Asian Kun Fu Generation will be doing the next opening, and some great animators like Murata are back ^^
> Now, let's just hope that canon returns soon.



There was a piece of evidence to show that the Itachi arc may be 9 episodes (451-459), and separately they also stated that their projects this year are the Itachi and Kaguya arcs. So best case scenario hope for canon on episode 460.


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Very useful guidance for sakuga 

*


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone else feel that the next episode looks to good to be outsourced?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 17, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Anyone else feel that the next episode looks to good to be outsourced?




*We predict good episode direction as well as good storyboard... so yeah, it could be good but not that great....*


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 18, 2016)

I really wish Pierrot would remake the entire gai vs madara fight.. I don't think they portrayed the fight right.  will they atleast fix up the art in the dvd?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 19, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> I really wish Pierrot would remake the entire gai vs madara fight.. I don't think they portrayed the fight right.  will they atleast fix up the art in the dvd?




*The DVD was released on March 2, so anyone who bought it could be able to see the differences.

Tbh, the art looks great and no problem for the fight adaptation and they did it well... so I don't think we'll see much differences for the DVD release*


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 24, 2016)

Yup, seems as if the next episode is movie quality.


----------



## Addy (Mar 24, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Yup, seems as if the next episode is movie quality.



good point but it's seems to be mostly people talking as expected.


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 24, 2016)

Addy said:


> good point but it's seems to be mostly people talking as expected.


True=\


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Saw the next episode's preview, definitely it's not showing every thing ... But it'll be very good.. looking forward to it after two week *


----------



## Kony (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks like an improvment compared to Shippuden 138. 
I bet on something like Naruto first series episode 139.

I am curious to see how the attack will be directed


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 24, 2016)

_* indeed it's the Tsuru effect. 





			I am curious to see how the attack will be directed
		
Click to expand...

mostly similar to Arise#01*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Yeah yeah, Tsuru's effects are clearly shown  it'll be great episode*


----------



## fuff (Mar 25, 2016)

is that one of the animators..or is it just fanart?


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 26, 2016)

fuff said:


> is that one of the animators..or is it just fanart?



She is one of veteran Naruto animators, Chiyuki Tanaka. Been doing work since beginning, P1 Naruto. She was the character design for Rock Lee anime. She also did solo "Black night Town" ED.


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> She is one of veteran Naruto animators, Chiyuki Tanaka. Been doing work since beginning, P1 Naruto. *She was the character design for Rock Lee anime. *She also did solo "Black night Town" ED.



i miss that


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 27, 2016)

_*If anybody was curious, here the show(Re: Zero Kara Hajimeru Isekai Seikatsu)  that Sessha is currently working on

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvhgOe9BY5A[/YOUTUBE]

And as you see, it look like he did that small cut where Felt try an attack the girl with the flower in her hair *_


----------



## fuff (Mar 27, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> She is one of veteran Naruto animators, Chiyuki Tanaka. Been doing work since beginning, P1 Naruto. She was the character design for Rock Lee anime. She also did solo "Black night Town" ED.



thanks! oh i like that ending


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 28, 2016)

_*Fujisawa, Yamashita and Fujii was in Osomatsu-san#25*_


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 29, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Fujisawa, Yamashita and Fujii was in Osomatsu-san#25*_



*gulp*
I hope that's only tempoary...

Kobayashi, now you're my last hope for 455 :amazed


----------



## insane111 (Mar 29, 2016)

The final fight is still 4-5 months away so it's not a big deal yet.

Since the return of AKFG, Masahiko Murata, Chiyuki Tanaka, and some others I'm hoping they are going to ramp up during the final arc.


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 29, 2016)

_*


Narutofreak1412 said:



			*gulp*
I hope that's only tempoary...

Kobayashi, now you're my last hope for 455 :amazed
		
Click to expand...



As Insane just stated, there no need to worry. And beside Osomatsu-san#25 was Osomatsu-san last episode. *_


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Apr 1, 2016)

Alright guys, who do you think is animating opening 19 and ending 37 + the final episodes? Hmmmm... I wonder if hirofumi Suzuki or kouda, Yamashita are busy...


----------



## Corax (Apr 3, 2016)

insane111 said:


> The final fight is still 4-5 months away so it's not a big deal yet.
> 
> Since the return of AKFG, Masahiko Murata, Chiyuki Tanaka, and some others I'm hoping they are going to ramp up during the final arc.


Why do you think that it will be in this year?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 3, 2016)

Because they said in their blog that 2016 would be the year of Itachi (current arc) and Kaguya (final manga arc | a little over 20 chapters left).




> here is the link...
> 
> We appreciate all of your rooting for Naruto Shippuden this year, thank you very much.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## insane111 (Apr 3, 2016)

Wonder if they're intentionally trying to end it on episode 700 to match 700 manga chapters.

Canon returns on episode 680. They've delayed the opening by 6 weeks, so this season could certainly turn out to be exactly 20 episodes long instead of the usual 25-26.


----------



## root (Apr 4, 2016)

insane111 said:


> Wonder if they're intentionally trying to end it on episode 700 to match 700 manga chapters.
> 
> Canon returns on episode 680. They've delayed the opening by 6 weeks, so this season could certainly turn out to be exactly 20 episodes long instead of the usual 25-26.



That's what it looks like now. I can't wait for the final stretch  Say what you will on SP's shit track record, but they do tend to go all out on the big final fights. There's usually at least one really really good episode near the end of each arc.


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2016)

insane111 said:


> Wonder if they're intentionally trying to end it on episode 700 to match 700 manga chapters.
> 
> Canon returns on episode 680. They've delayed the opening by 6 weeks, so this season could certainly turn out to be exactly 20 episodes long instead of the usual 25-26.



so my theory is closely becoming more and more true with each week, huh?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2016)

_*#455 was a one man show while the ED was a group work. ED was directed/storyboard by Kouda*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Murata did handle this episode so well, it's worth to wait for it... And the ending looks so nice, thanks to Kouda and his team...*


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 7, 2016)

It was nice indeed and even better than the previous episode he worked on. The next episode however … After a good episode, the differences in quality are even more noticeable.


----------



## Kony (Apr 7, 2016)

Storyboards and some scenes execution were great. All the stuff with Tobi at the police district notably


----------



## insane111 (Apr 7, 2016)

Kouda came back! Maybe he will be around for the end.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2016)

_*Staff listing:

Spoiler:  



Newtype:



Other:



#456: 
Episode Director: Kiyoshi Murayama
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Animation Supervisor: Aya Tanaka/Seung Hee Yoo

#457: CJT ?

#458: 
Episode Director/Storyboard: Masayuki Yamada
Animation Supervisor:Kumiko Horikoshi

#459: 
Episode Director: ?
Storyboard: Hisashi Ishii
Animation Supervisor: Shin Min-Seop/Yuko Ishizaki *_


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 8, 2016)

*So the canon starts with outsourced episode? Okay, Ishii's storyboard is quite fine and hopefully that he'll depicted that huge manga sense that appear in chapter #679 perfectly...*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 8, 2016)

Team Min-Seop has been gone since episode 447, hope the extra time made a difference for them.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2016)

_*


ASYM638 said:



So the canon starts with outsourced episode? Okay, Ishii's storyboard is quite fine and hopefully that he'll depicted that huge manga sense that appear in chapter #679 perfectly...

Click to expand...


With the title of the episode being the same as ch.679, lead me to believe that #459 will only cover the rest of ch.678 and ch.679 which is weird. *_


----------



## Kony (Apr 8, 2016)

What does CJT mean ?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2016)

_*Oh that just the studio name 




Edit:
How things look now, #461 might be money episode with #460 being a Mizuno episode*_


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 8, 2016)

What a wonderful episode is #455 by Murata. I would like another one before the end of the canon show.

Asai not involved in the key animation was a surprise.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2016)

_*Any predictions ? *_


----------



## Slayer Boy (Apr 8, 2016)

Ep 459 must be like 278, 282, 301 ... at least

we need a good director for it
and need Keiichi Ishida


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Apr 8, 2016)

Prediction: Murata will pull off another miracle for #465 or #468.


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 8, 2016)

*#460 - In-house and yeah Mizuno can handle this one..
#461 - Outsourced (AD: Shigeki Awai & Yuusuke Adachi)
#462 - In-house and Odaira will handle this...
#463 - Outsourced by drop
#464 - In-house by either Yamashita or Kumagai (hopefully) will handle it*


----------



## Kony (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't think top notch episodes will come so soon but let's see next staff list
New OP should move a lot, at least


----------



## fuff (Apr 8, 2016)

any idea when chapter #685 will be premering?


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Apr 8, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *#460 - In-house and yeah Mizuno can handle this one..
> #461 - Outsourced (AD: Shigeki Awai & Yuusuke Adachi)
> #462 - In-house and Odaira will handle this...
> #463 - Outsourced by drop
> #464 - In-house by either Yamashita or Kumagai (hopefully) will handle it*


So episode 464 is just a bold prediction? Isn't yamashita working on an episode?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2016)

_*


ASYM638 said:



#460 - In-house and yeah Mizuno can handle this one..
#461 - Outsourced (AD: Shigeki Awai & Yuusuke Adachi)
#462 - In-house and Odaira will handle this...
#463 - Outsourced by drop
#464 - In-house by either Yamashita or Kumagai (hopefully) will handle it

Click to expand...



Here mines

#460:  Mizuno
#461: The "Money"episode
#462: Drop
#463: Mouse
#464: Odaira *_


----------



## Kony (Apr 14, 2016)

Second part of today's episode looked much better than first one
Does someone get staff list ?

Next looks like a good outsourced one as well


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 16, 2016)

_*It look like Hwang Seong-hi did that Naruto Hinata scene in #364*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Not Naruto related, but this Puzzle & Dragons X game opening is done by Studio Pierrot who will be on charge for the anime in this July.*

[youtube]Y3aORPzoHbw[/youtube]


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 16, 2016)

fuff said:


> any idea when chapter #685 will be premering?



2-3 episodes after canon returns is my bet.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 21, 2016)

I quite liked some bits of art and animations in the latest two outsourced episodes.
They gave some budget to make the final episodes of Shippuuden better?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Apr 21, 2016)

The episodes are going to cost about the same. If 'more money' was being pumped into the series we'd have far better looking episodes. Right now--if anything--the production schedule is a little better planned and better key animators are being used.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 28, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Here mines*
> 
> *#460:  Mizuno*
> *#461: The "Money"episode*
> ...




*Seeing how #459 is going cover up to chapter #682, here  the redux version *

*#460: The "Money"episode*
*#461: Drop*
*#462: Mizuno or Kumagai*
*#463: Odaira or ****
*#464: Mouse*


----------



## root (Apr 28, 2016)

Yea, was just gonna post in here. It looks like the next episode will at least cover the rest of 679, 680 and half of 681. Probably all of 681. And looks like they're adding little bits of combat filler, at least one shot of Sasuke dodging Kaguya's hair in the preview is new.

Fast pacing and good filler bits, yay! Or 458 had good filler bits with Madara at least. SP might actually do this right.


----------



## fuff (Apr 28, 2016)

yay we are getting close to 685 sasusaku scene lets hope the animation will be good that ep


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 30, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Seeing how #459 is going cover up to chapter #682, here  the redux version *
> 
> *#460: The "Money"episode*
> *#461: Drop*
> ...




*scratch that*


----------



## fuff (May 2, 2016)

so that means the ss scene one or 685 might not be outsourced since we are getting kahuya fillers?


----------



## Animeblue (May 5, 2016)

*The new NARUTO Shippuden OP is by dynamic duo Toshiyuki Tsuru/Hirofumi Suzuki*


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (May 5, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *The new NARUTO Shippuden OP is by dynamic duo Toshiyuki Tsuru/Hirofumi Suzuki*



M-mazaka! They've returned!!


----------



## darkap89 (May 5, 2016)

Fantastic animated OP, but the whole thing was a bit boring in terms of content shown. I've a bad feeling this is not the last opening... seeing also future episode titles... that's, well, really depressing.

The episode was really good even if done by an outsourced studio. I feel there was another uncredited hand touching the art. 8:35-9:20/14:00-15:05/17:50-18:40... these scenes don't fit Kanezuka's style.


----------



## Kony (May 5, 2016)

Just praise the Lord it is not going to be a whole arc.
Waiting for the staff list. Now Kobayashi could do key animation again on regular in-house episodes


----------



## ASYM638 (May 5, 2016)

*Yeah, this opening is quite satisfying in terms of animation, nice touches from Kobayashi and Yamashita as usual 

But as for the content, it's lame indeed  ... I can see that this Kaguya's background story will be more than 3 episodes, because they listed Shin Yoshida as the main script writer for Kaguya's episodes.. So the chance of getting more fillers for the next episodes is huge*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wowfel (May 5, 2016)

What part's did yamashita and koboyashi do on the opening and what are other notable animators that worked on this.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (May 6, 2016)

wowfel said:


> What part's did yamashita and koboyashi do on the opening and what are other notable animators that worked on this.



Kobayashi did Sasuke's fighting scene and my guess is that Yamashita did Kakashi and Sakura's - Either that or Kaguya's smiling and Team 7 running towards Kaguya at the end.

Other notable animators are Toshiro Fuji, Tatsuya Koyanagi and Toshiyuki Tsuru himself.


----------



## Kuzan (May 6, 2016)

Any news about animators?  Ep 459 looked gorgeous. Next episode looks good as well. I know the first canon episode started outsourced, but the art was pretty good compared to the last 2 years. What's the cause? Are their more supervisors availible to fix the drawing mistakes of outsourced episodes?


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (May 6, 2016)

themikeldolo said:


> I know the first canon episode started outsourced, but the art was pretty good compared to the last 2 years. What's the cause? Are their more supervisors availible to fix the drawing mistakes of outsourced episodes?



Usually that outsourced studio only gets 6-7 weeks to animate an episode (For example lately they did 427,434,441 and 447), but after 447 they got 13 weeks to do episode 459. That means they had twice as much time as usual  I guess that also means that SP had more time to correct the drawings.

Btw. I really hope that they will do that more often, because I really hated episodes by this studio since that horrible obito episode (378). This episode positively surprised me at how much can be done better with more time available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animeblue (May 7, 2016)

wowfel said:


> What part's did yamashita and koboyashi do on the opening and what are other notable animators that worked on this.





Narutofreak1412 said:


> Kobayashi did Sasuke's fighting scene and my guess is that Yamashita did Kakashi and Sakura's - Either that or Kaguya's smiling and Team 7 running towards Kaguya at the end.
> 
> Other notable animators are Toshiro Fuji, Tatsuya Koyanagi and Toshiyuki Tsuru himself.




*Sasuke fight : Naoki Kobayashi*
*Sakura/Kakashi fight: Hiroyuki Yamashita*
*Kaguya and Naruto: Tokuyuki Matsutake ?*
*Team 7 to Naruto's rasengan/Sasuke's chidori : Hwang Seong-hi*
*Naruto/Sasuke running towards Kaguya at the end : Tatsurō Kawano*


*As for notable animators:*
*Hiroyuki Yamashita, Tokuyuki Matsutake, Naoki Kobayashi, Toshiro Fujii, Tatsuya Koyanagi, Tatsurō Kawano, Hwang Seong-hi, Masaru Hyodo, Keiko Shimizu, Toshiyuki Tsuru*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 7, 2016)

Oh, Tatsuro Kawano worked on the OP too? Would be nice to see him on a future episode but that's highly unlikely since he's busy on Kabaneri. Episode did look better than expected though. Time really does help a lot it seems.


----------



## Animeblue (May 9, 2016)

*Staff Listing:*





*What this !! Fujii is already directing a episode!!!*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASYM638 (May 10, 2016)

*#460
Animation Supervisor: Masaya Onishi & Mifumi Tomita
Storyboard/Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno
Scripts: Shin Yoshida

#461
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi & Shinichi Suzuki & Yuuko Fuji
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita 
Episode Director: Naoki Horiuchi
Scripts: Shin Yoshida

#462
Animation Supervisor: TBA
Chief Animation Supervisor: Zenjirou Ukulele
Storyboard: Toshihiko Masuda
Episode Director: TBA
Scripts: Shin Yoshida

#463
Animation Supervisor: Fuujii Toshiro & Retsu Okawara
Storyboard/Episode Director: Fuujii Toshiro
Scripts: Masahiro Hikokubo

#464
Animation Supervisor: TBA
Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: TBA
Scripts: Shin Yoshida*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wowfel (May 10, 2016)

> *#460
> Animation Supervisor: Masaya Onishi & Mifumi Tomita
> Storyboard/Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno
> Scripts: Shin Yoshida*


Yaaaaaaaay finally a masaya onishi ep!!!!!

Is Koboyashi a free lancer or is he a regular rn?


----------



## wildcookie (May 10, 2016)

wowfel said:


> Yaaaaaaaay finally a masaya onishi ep!!!!!



What's so good bout it?
She's just a regular pierot animator(average at best lol)
besides this, the episode is filler


----------



## ASYM638 (May 10, 2016)

wowfel said:


> Yaaaaaaaay finally a masaya onishi ep!!!!!
> 
> Is Koboyashi a free lancer or is he a regular rn?



*You should be more concerned about* *Fujii Toshiro's episode because it's not filler as well as Kobayashi's involvement maybe exist there...*


----------



## insane111 (May 10, 2016)

#463 looks interesting, the same person filling all 3 main jobs is usually a good sign. Although I have never seen that persons name...


----------



## Animeblue (May 10, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*I thought I should let everyone know that We could be seeing some nice cuts in NARUTO real soon according to *****_




*Since the cat is out of bag, guess it's time to tell why I said this,  it was because of Toshiro Fujii's words. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tkROUT (May 10, 2016)

insane111 said:


> #463 looks interesting, the same person filling all 3 main jobs is usually a good sign. Although I have never seen that persons name...


He did direction, storyboard & photography for previous ED (ED36). Before that he also assisted in directing OP 16 ; credited as 'concept design'


----------



## Finalbeta (May 10, 2016)

I'm hyped for 463
Must be pretty good


----------



## Animeblue (May 10, 2016)

insane111 said:


> #463 looks interesting, the same person filling all 3 main jobs is usually a good sign. Although I have never seen that persons name...





tkROUT said:


> He did direction, storyboard & photography for previous ED (ED36). Before that he also assisted in directing OP 16 ; credited as 'concept design'



*to add what tkROUT said*

*Fujii animated part of Madara rampage in #322, Hinata vs. Hanabi in #389, Gaara vs. Shira in #399. Also it seem that he join Pierrot the same time as Kobayashi*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (May 10, 2016)

Interesting how the Fuji/Retsu duo feels like Murata/Asai.
Plus there should be one or two fancy animators around, so I'm really looking for it. Which chapters this ep is going to cover ?


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2016)

463 might be good. Wonder will Kaguya fight have anything special?After all this is the second to last fight. By special I mean at least something like Madara vs alliance.


----------



## ASYM638 (May 10, 2016)

Kony said:


> Interesting how the Fuji/Retsu duo feels like Murata/Asai.
> Plus there should be one or two fancy animators around, so I'm really looking for it. Which chapters this ep is going to cover ?


*
I think this episode will cover till #683, because that jutsu was mentioned in the end of chapter #681..*


----------



## Corax (May 10, 2016)

Well we all know about "that jutsu". This means that likely this fight will end before August, because Naruto used that jutsu near the middle of that fight.


----------



## fuff (May 10, 2016)

Corax said:


> Well we all know about "that jutsu". This means that likely this fight will end before August, because Naruto used that jutsu near the middle of that fight.


are u guys referring to the sexy male jutsu one?? lol im kinda looking fwd to that part lol


----------



## Animeblue (May 11, 2016)

Corax said:


> 463 might be good. Wonder will Kaguya fight have anything special?After all this is the second to last fight. By special I mean at least something like Madara vs alliance.



*If anything #463 should be least #322 level since we know the episode been in production for while now  *






ASYM638 said:


> *I think this episode will cover till #683, because that jutsu was mentioned in the end of chapter #681..*



*Interesting, I think it cover up to ch#684 base off the title alone*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Corax (May 11, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *If anything #463 should be least #322 level since we know the episode been in production for while now *
> *Interesting, I think it cover up to ch#684 base off the title alone*


This likely mean that they finish Kagyua s fight before the new opening. Or they even might just change storyboard and end canon anime part with this opening and ending. Ending is very good btw., and fits to be the last ending.


----------



## ASYM638 (May 12, 2016)

*Does someone know about Emi Miyaji that supervised today's episode beside Emori and Onishi? I've never heard about him/her...*


----------



## Uraharа (May 12, 2016)

Any news about the staff for episode 462 and 464?


----------



## ASYM638 (May 12, 2016)

Uraharа said:


> Any news about the staff for episode 462 and 464?




*Both of them will be outsourced episodes, so don't expect high quality materials from them. But at least they won't be that bad....*


----------



## Uraharа (May 12, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Both of them will be outsourced episodes, so don't expect high quality materials from them. But at least they won't be that bad....*


That's a shame. You would hope that we'd get a lot more inhouse episodes compared to outsourced in the finale, but guess this is the fate of a long runner. But I was pretty satisfied with episode 458 and the preview of 461(both outsourced).


----------



## fuff (May 12, 2016)

sorry so when does the kaguyya fillers end? im getting confused with the actual and fake titles >.<


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (May 13, 2016)

fuff said:


> sorry so when does the kaguyya fillers end? im getting confused with the actual and fake titles >.<



We will be back to canon with episode 463


----------



## fuff (May 13, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> We will be back to canon with episode 463


thanks! so begining of june! thats good, todays ep was lame

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## ASYM638 (May 13, 2016)

fuff said:


> sorry so when does the kaguyya fillers end? im getting confused with the actual and fake titles >.<



*Who cares about the fake titles? And you asked this question before and got the answer... Just wait *



fuff said:


> ah ic thanks! nice to know that we will get canon in june


----------



## fuff (May 13, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Who cares about the fake titles? And you asked this question before and got the answer... Just wait *


i know a fail on my part lol


----------



## Animeblue (May 13, 2016)

*With Fujii being relatively young, what kind of expectations do you guys have for #463 *


----------



## ASYM638 (May 13, 2016)

*To be honest, I was expecting Kobayashi to direct a Naruto episode before Fujii, but that's very okay for me... Anyway, Fujii's staff will be more interesting to be looked at, from the last ending I can say his episode will be impressive and has great cuts. Retsu can bring his friends for that and make it even better... let's see...*


----------



## Animeblue (May 13, 2016)

*you know what *

*As for what I'm expecting, I'm anticipating some like #322 or OP#13 where majority of animators are young.   That said, I don't see Yamashita doing lot, just small cut like in #363*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2016)

322 was Madara vs Alliance?I doubt that 463 will be as good as 322. But will see.


----------



## ASYM638 (May 13, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *As for what I'm expecting, I'm anticipating some like #322 or OP#13 where majority of animators are young.   That said, I don't see Yamashita doing lot, just small cut like in #363*



*
Why not?! If we get something similar to OP#13, That would be quite satisfying and I loved that animation dynamic for this OP, but as Corax said that I agree with #322 level mightn't be reached for this episode, All I can predict that we may get #363 level...*



Corax said:


> 322 was Madara vs Alliance?I doubt that 463 will be as good as 322. But will see.




*Exactly, but it's possible as well, let's see... *


----------



## fuff (May 13, 2016)

i know i asked this before,,,but i cant remember where i copied and pasted it so i could refer to it.
when does the new ops and ending start (in general?)


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (May 13, 2016)

fuff said:


> i know i asked this before,,,but i cant remember where i copied and pasted it so i could refer to it.
> when does the new ops and ending start (in general?)



First episode in january = new ending
First episode in april = new opening, new ending
First episode in july = new ending
First episode in october = new opening, new ending

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (May 13, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> First episode in january = new ending
> First episode in april = new opening, new ending
> First episode in july = new ending
> First episode in october = new opening, new ending


thanks!!!!


----------



## Zensuki (May 13, 2016)

I don't see how they can prolong the anime till October for the new Opening. Also am curious at how the Kaguya fight will be animated as its very floaty.


----------



## Animeblue (May 13, 2016)

Corax said:


> 322 was Madara vs Alliance?I doubt that 463 will be as good as 322. But will see.





ASYM638 said:


> *Why not?! If we get something similar to OP#13, That would be quite satisfying and I loved that animation dynamic for this OP, but as Corax said that I agree with #322 level mightn't be reached for this episode, All I can predict that we may get #363 level...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Oh I think you guys are misinterpret what I mean when I said "#322/ OP#13".  That said there I don't see why it won't be as polish as #322. The weakest it can be is  like #137 and #270. And I think Fujii has been understanding of animation/how to frame at shot than Onoda*

*As why I think Yamashita's cut will be seconds is because I think will be too busy with the other fight.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (May 13, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Oh I think you guys are misinterpret what I mean when I said "#322/ OP#13".  That said there I don't see why it won't be as polish as #322. The weakest it can be is  like #137 and #270. And I think Fujii has been understanding of animation/how to frame at shot than Onoda*
> 
> *As why I think Yamashita's cut will be seconds is because I think will be too busy with the other fight.*


*
Okay, that makes more sense now, if we get the opportunity that Fujii directs another episode in the next months (August to October), it'd be more reasonable. Nonetheless, this episode will be supervised alone by him but Retsu can make his touches to make it better...

Yamashita's involvement won't be that long as expected but it'll be tangible as usual...

Just asking, where is Kawai right now?? *


----------



## Animeblue (May 13, 2016)

*I should add that Fujii said he learning lot from **** before he mention that he was working on his episode. Retsu will probably over see the talking part


As for Kawai, the last thing I know that he was working on Gate, so my guess is that he probably working on another A-1 show*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RockSauron (May 13, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> I don't see how they can prolong the anime till October for the new Opening. Also am curious at how the Kaguya fight will be animated as its very floaty.



Well, there are 20 Thursdays until October.

Two episodes of those are the continuation of the current filler arc, so we're left with 18.

I'm assuming the episode title "Ninshu" will be another flashback filler arc covering about three or so episodes.

Something tells me they won't leave well enough alone and will dedicate an episode or two to chapter 687/688 flashbacks.

And it's not like the anime will have to perfectly fit with the end of the Kaguya fight, there could be a few episodes of overlap.

But yeah, technically speaking the remaining of the Kaguya fight should be doable in three episodes. So I don't know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wowfel (May 14, 2016)

What's up with Teruaki Tokumaru does he work in peirrot cause he did a bunch of awesome bleach ep's would be cool to see him animate in some upcoming fights. 

Also do you guys think Keichi Ishida is gonna animate anytime soon I love his animation, and his style would fit perfectly with the upcomming fights!


----------



## ASYM638 (May 14, 2016)

*Tokumaru did some cuts in Lee vs. Shira fight in episode #401 and also he did that explosion scene in #440, so definitely we may see him later on in the anime. And about Ishida, I don't know exactly where is he right now but hopefully he'll be back soon...*


----------



## Animeblue (May 14, 2016)

*Ishida is working on Sousei no Onmyouji *


----------



## Kony (May 14, 2016)

I expect something like 363 for 463. Maybe better in terms of art knowing the ADs


----------



## geG (May 15, 2016)

Since I haven't really paid attention to Naruto in the past year thanks to the fillers, who exactly is Toshiro Fujii? Another skilled, young animator? Has he done any work in the canon episodes I'd be familiar with?


----------



## wildcookie (May 15, 2016)

Geg said:


> Has he done any work in the canon episodes I'd be familiar with?



He has done some cuts in #322 and #345. He also animated Garaa vs Shira and Hinata vs Hanabi taijutsu parts (both are from fillers). He's really talented and his work is really something to look for


----------



## Corax (May 16, 2016)

460 was really good. It had very few battle scenes,but still movement animation and special effects were quite good.


----------



## darkap89 (May 16, 2016)

Pleasantly surprised by the quality of the latest two episodes.
#460 had nice art and animation, plus awesome effects, backgrounds and real time shadows.
Quite well done.

Let's see if #461 is like #459 & #460


----------



## Kony (May 19, 2016)

I think 461 & 462 being outsourced increases the chances to get something fancy with the following episode


----------



## Animeblue (May 19, 2016)

*Looking ahead and base off the staff listing, #462 and #464 looking like they're  definitely(well...99% sure) outsource episodes. Which could means the following episodes #465 and #466 might cover the last act of the Kaguya fight. Which also mean that #464 could be chapter #485 plus three leftover pages from chapter #683 and the first page of chapter#686.*

*With that said I see either Odaira or Kumagai directing chapter #686 to the first half of #688. which is the death of ****. Follow up by another episode by Studio Pierrot, which could another strong A episode. If it is business as usual.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## geG (May 20, 2016)

Well 464 will almost definitely be filler. The story video on the main tv tokyo site talks about going into the past of Indra and Asura, which is what that episode's title suggests

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RockSauron (May 20, 2016)

Geg said:


> Well 464 will almost definitely be filler. The story video on the main tv tokyo site talks about going into the past of Indra and Asura, which is what that episode's title suggests



Ah, thought that'd be the case, will probably be another three or so episodes long at least. Chances are very good then that We'll finish the current flashback, have about a chapter and a half or so of canon content, and then go into a continuation of the current flashback about halfway through 683 or 684

I do hope they decide to go all crazy later on and have an anime only set piece where they're all flying around and switching through dimensions in a highly choreographed fight at least.


----------



## Animeblue (May 20, 2016)

Geg said:


> Well 464 will almost definitely be filler. The story video on the main tv tokyo site talks about going into the past of Indra and Asura, which is what that episode's title suggests



*So #464 might be a throw away episode, now I'm curious. I doubt it there to fill the volume. *


----------



## ASYM638 (May 20, 2016)

Geg said:


> Well 464 will almost definitely be filler. The story video on the main tv tokyo site talks about going into the past of Indra and Asura, which is what that episode's title suggests


*


Yeah, seems they updated the story in the latest episode broadcast, and definitely we'll get a backstory of Asura and Indra since the main script writer of Kaguya arc isn't the one who write thes canon parts as they usually list.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (May 20, 2016)

so wait there arent just two more fillers left? so theres a few more in june now :S


----------



## Uraharа (May 20, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, seems they updated the story in the latest episode broadcast, and definitely we'll get a backstory of Asura and Indra since the main script writer of Kaguya arc isn't the one who write thes canon parts as they usually list.*


I think Black Zetsu is gonna go very deep with his manipulation stuff backstory. Probably from Indra&Ashura to a couple of nameless reincarnations to the Hashirama vs Madara fight. Hopefully two episodes at max.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tkROUT (May 20, 2016)

I was thinking Naruto anime will end in 700 episodes, thus in Sept. end. (Usual time for season end). To do that they need to stretch ~18 chapters to ~16 episodes (464 onwards). There will be inevitable stretch of flashbacks. So I'm fine if they add 5 or 6 episode of filler &/or flashback so we can have decent or good pacing for canon part.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (May 20, 2016)

*tkROUT instead of the usual, I was hoping use those episodes for Hiden novels.*


----------



## ASYM638 (May 21, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *tkROUT instead of the usual, I was hoping use those episodes for Hiden novels.*


*
Those episodes won't be enough to adapt all the materials of Hiden novels, those novels need at least two seasons to be adapted...*


----------



## Animeblue (May 21, 2016)

_*Just heads up, Atsushi Nigorikawa is directing Uchuu Patrol Luluco#09*




ASYM638 said:



*Those episodes won't be enough to adapt all the materials of Hiden novels, those novels need at least two seasons to be adapted...*

Click to expand...

*Not all, but few they can adapt within the time limit *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (May 21, 2016)

*Few of them will be okay to be adapted within this time, very few (One or two novels at most)...*


----------



## RockSauron (May 21, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> I was thinking Naruto anime will end in 700 episodes, thus in Sept. end. (Usual time for season end). To do that they need to stretch ~18 chapters to ~16 episodes (464 onwards). There will be inevitable stretch of flashbacks. So I'm fine if they add 5 or 6 episode of filler &/or flashback so we can have decent or good pacing for canon part.



Highly doubt that they'll end the anime at 700 episodes or any time soon. They're probably going to have a bunch of post war filler to let the Boruto manga have time to build up and then adapt that into the third Naruto anime. That's probably the reason for all of the post manga ending filler btw, so the anime could continue unabated until they can make a third anime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## llazy77 (May 22, 2016)

Judging from the Opening we wont get Naruto Vs Sauske until the next opening cycle (oct 2016- mar 2017) I bet that Op will be dedicated to the fight though so it should be good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## neshru (May 23, 2016)

Geg said:


> Since I haven't really paid attention to Naruto in the past year thanks to the fillers, who exactly is Toshiro Fujii? Another skilled, young animator? Has he done any work in the canon episodes I'd be familiar with?


This is what sakugabooru has on him.
Doesn't look like anything special to me, he's definitely not the next Naoki Kobayashi.


----------



## Corax (May 23, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> Highly doubt that they'll end the anime at 700 episodes or any time soon. They're probably going to have a bunch of post war filler to let the Boruto manga have time to build up and then adapt that into the third Naruto anime. That's probably the reason for all of the post manga ending filler btw, so the anime could continue unabated until they can make a third anime.


Well. They might end canon part on episode 700 (symbolic number) and make one or two filler seasons before the launch of the Boruto anime.


----------



## Animeblue (May 23, 2016)

neshru said:


> This is what sakugabooru has on him.
> Doesn't look like anything special to me, he's definitely not the next Naoki Kobayashi.



*Me thinks of Yokoyama. That said, Neshru what your overall pre thoughts #463*


----------



## RockSauron (May 23, 2016)

Corax said:


> Well. They might end canon part on episode 700 (symbolic number) and make one or two filler seasons before the launch of the Boruto anime.



Eh I doubt they'll rush it that much all of a sudden to make some arbitrary limit. Though maybe if chapter 699 is episode 700 since I imagine chapter 700 will happen after the aforementioned filler seasons

Considering that the Boruto manga is monthly though, and that it is now just going through the existing movie, it may take a while for it to build up enough content for the new anime, even with Academy days/ Gaiden/ chuunin exam episodes. So would expect more than just a year personally, but they have done random stuff before so I don't know. Would expect the other books/ one shot chapters/ The Last remake/ whatever else they can think of in that time before they do something to change my mind though


----------



## neshru (May 24, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Me thinks of Yokoyama. That said, Neshru what your overall pre thoughts #463*


I don't know what to expect.  I'm not impressed by Toshiro Fujii's animation on Naruto, but I don't know what else he's done outside of that. If the studio decided to give him complete artistic control over a single episode there's probably a good reason.


----------



## Animeblue (May 24, 2016)

* I see.  As for me I'm curious to see if #463 have good layouts and great direction resulting in some nicely timed action sequences using dynamic camera angles
*


----------



## tkROUT (May 24, 2016)

To above comments, 
He uploaded that 5 years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animeblue (May 25, 2016)

_*i remember that. tkROUT, my expectation, is 90% base off what he said #463*_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (May 26, 2016)

*Hate double post but...*

*As expect Fujii's half looks quite good while Ohkawara's half looks rather weak. Hopefully Ohkawara can counter balance it by having Tatsuya Yoshihara on board *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (May 26, 2016)

The episode director of this weeks episode - Is his name Ayataka Tanemura or Ryotaka Tanemura?


----------



## ASYM638 (May 26, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> The episode director of this weeks episode - Is his name Ayataka Tanemura or Ryotaka Tanemura?



*
Ayataka Tanemura according to this site, the same one who directed #445, #436 and #425*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (May 26, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Ayataka Tanemura according to this site, the same one who directed #445, #436 and #425*



Thanks a lot! In the meantime someone also updated it at animators corner (they called him Ryotaka until 1-2 hours ago).
That's why I was confused xD


----------



## Animeblue (May 26, 2016)

*It probably could be read either way *


----------



## Kony (May 26, 2016)

The preview didn't show anything special. The actual episode might be a good suprise or a disappointment depending on storyboard quality, ka list, bgm selection... 
At least there is something to look for


----------



## Animeblue (May 26, 2016)

*To be honest, I really don't mind #463 turning to be similar #123 or #209 where the directing outshines it's animation. especially in #209 case.  *


*Without #463 out the way, I'm far more curious about #465/#466 they should two in-house. And one them should be good *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darkap89 (May 26, 2016)

Actually the preview looks nice and polished. And we didn't see anything action-wise.
It looks like something near #209 quality speaking of still shots. Kakashi was really well drawn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (May 26, 2016)

so is the 463 and 464 outsourced? upcoming weeks


----------



## Animeblue (May 26, 2016)

*#463: (Studio Pierrot)*
*演出・絵コンテ：藤井俊郎　作画監督：藤井俊郎、大河原烈*
*Episode Director/Storyboard: Toshiro Fujii*
*Animation Supervisor: Toshiro Fujii & Retsu Okawara*

*#464: (CJT or Piggy)*
*演出：未定　絵コンテ：ユキヒロマツシタ　作画監督：金塚泰彦 *
*Episode Director: N/A*
*Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita*
*Animation Supervisor: N/A*
*Chief Animation Supervisor: Yasuhiko Kanezuka*


----------



## wildcookie (May 27, 2016)

Speaking about episode #209, who exactly was in charge for directing and storyboard for that episode? Was it Masayuki Kouda?
Seeing it again it surely looks like a strong ep.


----------



## Animeblue (May 27, 2016)

*#209*
*Episode Director/Storyboard: Yoshihiro Sugai*
*Animation Supervisor: Masayuki Kouda*


----------



## ASYM638 (May 27, 2016)

*#209 was one of my favorite episodes in terms of animation, when I watched that episode I was so impressed of all those action packed scenes and creativity that had and at that time I wasn't even interested for the sakuga/animation.

Hopefully #463 will be like it or even better... *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *#209 was one of my favorite episodes in terms of animation, when I watched that episode I was so impressed of all those action packed scenes and creativity that had and at that time I wasn't even interested for the sakuga/animation.
> 
> Hopefully #463 will be like it or even better... *


209 is Sasuke vs Danzo?


----------



## Platypus (May 28, 2016)

Corax said:


> 209 is Sasuke vs Danzo?


Yes. I went back and rewatched it. Like half of it was recycled stuff I've seen a thousand times already,  but the actual fight was good and I liked the way they handled those flashbacks too, alongside the soundtrack choices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blinks (May 28, 2016)

The drawings on the preview for episode 463 are very nice. I look foward to look it !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Yes. I went back and rewatched it. Like half of it was recycled stuff I've seen a thousand times already,  but the actual fight was good and I liked the way they handled those flashbacks too, alongside the soundtrack choices.


Yeah it was good. May be not as good as the most famous episodes,but still good. I won't mind 463 be like it,we haven t seen anything special in a long time. As for the last fight I expect something of at least 143/123/322/26 lvl. Not sure about 166/167/part 1 133/85. But I think it is still possible.


----------



## Animeblue (May 28, 2016)

*Sasuke fight will be the one that get that lvl Corax, while Kaguya fight will be similar to the Itachi fight *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (May 28, 2016)

*As Animeblue said, #166/#167 level is more appropriate for the final volume adaptation while Kaguya's fight should be at least #209 level or even better (#248, #249, #322 or #375)...*


----------



## wildcookie (May 28, 2016)

The last volume will definatetaly have something special, there is no doubt about that, i even expect for SP to throw that unusual double money episode duo like 166-167. As for now, i just hope #463 is atleast on par with #209 or #143


----------



## Corax (May 28, 2016)

Only 2 major fights  are left,so we likely won't see more than 3 special episodes (including 463) before the end of Naruto. Before the end of canon manga part at least. Not sure how they will adapt Boruto or other filler stuff. There wont be enough material likely,because Boruto is a monthly manga. And to be fair Naruto was an amazing manga. Latest ending reminded me how good it was. Not sure how Boruto will turn out,and will it be worthy to adapt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (May 28, 2016)

*We'll get the first volume of Boruto manga on this August, so at least till that time if they didn't finish the original story, I think they'll have plenty of time to adapt it besides the novels if their budget allow them to continue adaptation. Otherwise, they'll turn on to another series like coming back to Bleach...*


----------



## fuff (May 28, 2016)

Corax said:


> 209 is Sasuke vs Danzo?


yep


----------



## fuff (May 28, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *We'll get the first volume of Boruto manga on this August, so at least till that time if they didn't finish the original story, I think they'll have plenty of time to adapt it besides the novels if their budget allow them to continue adaptation. Otherwise, they'll turn on to another series like coming back to Bleach...*


they still have to animate gaiden, kakashi face, akamaru's adventure, naruhina date (tho that was like 2pgs or so), they can do the novels, last/boruto movie as eps in depth?, plus they showed a 3rd otosuki beside momo and kin so they must be planning something with it...they might say we are ending naruto but...we now doing boruto! or something lol i wonder if they will ever do lee sd the remaning chapters or sasuke sd? but i guess all we can do is just wait and see what they will do.........


----------



## Zensuki (May 29, 2016)

I'm guessing the finale will include chapter 700 so maybe Gaiden will be an OVA? I think the should to end it after that and wait till there is more material. Maybe a movie in the mean time.


----------



## SoulFire (May 29, 2016)

fuff said:


> they still have to animate gaiden, kakashi face, akamaru's adventure, naruhina date (tho that was like 2pgs or so), they can do the novels, last/boruto movie as eps in depth?, plus they showed a 3rd otosuki beside momo and kin so they must be planning something with it...they might say we are ending naruto but...we now doing boruto! or something lol i wonder if they will ever do lee sd the remaning chapters or sasuke sd? but i guess all we can do is just wait and see what they will do.........


With all of this at their fingertips I can't see SP passing it up.


----------



## Animeblue (May 29, 2016)

*Here something interesting, between Mr. Explosion and Mr. Ghost, Mr. Ghost don't mind working on Naruto, although Mr. Ghost said "he don't know how things will turn out."*

*I just found this to be kind weird *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (May 29, 2016)

Who is Mr. Ghost?


----------



## Animeblue (May 29, 2016)

_*Mr. O and he is a director. And regard to Pierrot, he similar to Nishio.*_

_*BTW keep in mind, this might not be realized *_

_*Edit: If Mr. Ghost does end up directing a episode, I guess Nishio would be his animation supervisor *_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Taijutsumyass (May 29, 2016)

*Mr. Explosion - Hirofumi Masuda    This is what sakugabooru has on him.                                                                                                                                         Mr. Ghost - Mamoru Oshii  
*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (May 29, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Here something interesting, between Mr. Explosion and Mr. Ghost, Mr. Ghost don't mind working on Naruto, although Mr. Ghost said "he don't know how things will turn out."*
> 
> *I just found this to be kind weird *


so does that pretty much there gonna be a boruto series? please explain lol its confusing


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 1, 2016)

*Seem that Kanchi Suzuki worked #463 and possibly Kouda too*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taijutsumyass (Jun 1, 2016)

Short Question: Did they ever outsourced the death of an important character?


----------



## Corax (Jun 1, 2016)

Taijutsumyass said:


> Short Question: Did they ever outsourced the death of an important character?


Most of them were outsourced. But episodes were really amazing nonetheless. Outsourced episodes are good if no fighting and heavy action are involved.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 1, 2016)

Taijutsumyass said:


> Short Question: Did they ever outsourced the death of an important character?





Corax said:


> Most of them were outsourced. But episodes were really amazing nonetheless. Outsourced episodes are good if no fighting and heavy action are involved.



_*I don't remember any being outsource, in fact it always seem that Kumagai and Horikoshi mostly get them *_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Jun 1, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*I don't remember any being outsource, in fact it always seem that Kumagai and Horikoshi mostly get them *_



*Asuma's death both alive and Edo Tensei were outsourced... but they were so good 

And yeah, Horikoshi seems do this kind of scenes in general (Jiraiya, Edo Itachi and Neji for example)*


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## darkap89 (Jun 2, 2016)

It was a nice episode. Not so action-packed, but nice nonetheless. 
I liked the storyboard by Fujii and the (new) track selections.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 2, 2016)

_*Agreed. the directing made this episode.*_

_*Also here the new blog post from Pierrot*_

_*Itachi Shinden quizzes website*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*I don't remember any being outsource, in fact it always seem that Kumagai and Horikoshi mostly get them *_


Nagato's death and Naruto's  homecoming to his village after the fight,and his final acknowledgment by revived villagers of Konoha  as Konoha's greatest hero, for example. But this episode has the highest viewers score of all episodes on most sites I think (like median 9,7 or so). Not because of animation,for another reasons of course,but still.
Also Kakashi's death was in the outsourced episode. Many Akatsuki died in the outsourced episodes etc. Hiruzen I think too, but can't remember. Asuma died in the outsourced episode. Inoichi and Shikaku died in the outsourced episode.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 2, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Here something interesting, between Mr. Explosion and Mr. Ghost, Mr. Ghost don't mind working on Naruto, although Mr. Ghost said "he don't know how things will turn out."*
> 
> *I just found this to be kind weird *


The fact that Hiropumi Masuda talks about Naruto makes me think he might be working in a episode.
On the thought about Oshii working in Naruto, I imagine Oshii's direction may suit Sasuke part while Miyazaki's suit Naruto part. (though not expecting to happen). Still, I wish after this TV-anime ends, they can release yearly movies based on one manga arc each. 



Animeblue said:


> _*Mr. O and he is a director. And regard to Pierrot, he similar to Nishio.*_
> 
> _*BTW keep in mind, this might not be realized *_
> 
> _*Edit: If Mr. Ghost does end up directing a episode, I guess Nishio would be his animation supervisor *_


I always hoped Nishio can turn up as Animation director towards the end of Naruto, like he did for Ninku end (ep.50). Since he should have finished character designs for relevant episode much eariler, towards end he won't have CD work. But then  he can just work as animator is another project/series. 

Another good combination for Suzuki-fans I will recommend is "Cossette no Shojou". Suzuki with Shinbo. That was before Tsuru-Suzuki collaborated for Naruto.

Btw, does anyone else like Tsuru's art more than Nishio or Suzuki's for Naruto? All three have done key visuals for the recent arcs. I liked Tsuru's more. Also his character arts in credit for Boruto/last movies were really good. 



Corax said:


> Nagato's death and Naruto's  homecoming to his village after the fight,and his final acknowledgment by revived villagers of Konoha  as Konoha's greatest hero, for example. But this episode has the highest viewers score of all episodes on most sites I think (like median 9,7 or so). Not because of animation,for another reasons of course,but still.
> Also Kakashi's death was in the outsourced episode. Many Akatsuki died in the outsourced episodes etc. Hiruzen I think too, but can't remember. Asuma died in the outsourced episode. Inoichi and Shikaku died in the outsourced episode.



My personal opinion, that sometimes important episodes are outsourced (like NS 174,175 etc) but Hayato Date takes much more control on them (compared to other episodes) to keep series integrity. So the episode may lack in art or animation but overall episode still adapts manga well; keeping the theme and interest intact thanks to series director (more than episode director)

Coming to todays episode, it was just as good as expected. Nothing too big just solid. Two scenes had nice animations; one was Naruto & Sasuke try to seal Kaguya; other was waves / ice water effect animation. 
a)Making blurry towards corners in some scenes b)slow camera shake (like in his youtube movie from 5 years back)is perhaps unique to Fujii's direction. But I haven't watched much of Naruto (or any anime) in couple of years to say for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hiroyuki Yamashita: 04:53-06:15 (build-up and sexy jutsu) / 10:29-10:59 (first mountain's falls)
Hwang Seong-Hi: 06:38-06:58 (attack) / 20:43-21:15 (Hagoromo reveal)
Naoki Kobayashi: 08:50-09:05 (Flame control) / 10:59-11:22 (avalanche) / 14:40-14:46
Tatsuya Koyanagi: 14:54-15:24 / 18:12-19:02

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 2, 2016)

Corax said:


> Nagato's death and Naruto's  homecoming to his village after the fight,and his final acknowledgment by revived villagers of Konoha  as Konoha's greatest hero, for example. But this episode has the highest viewers score of all episodes on most sites I think (like median 9,7 or so). Not because of animation,for another reasons of course,but still.
> Also Kakashi's death was in the outsourced episode. Many Akatsuki died in the outsourced episodes etc. Hiruzen I think too, but can't remember. Asuma died in the outsourced episode. Inoichi and Shikaku died in the outsourced episode.



*Oh I was thinking of their send off episodes, like episode#31. And Inoichi and Shikaku died in #364, an Kumagai and Horikoshi episode  *








tkROUT said:


> The fact that Hiropumi Masuda talks about Naruto makes me think he might be working in a episode.
> On the thought about Oshii working in Naruto, I imagine Oshii's direction may suit Sasuke part while Miyazaki's suit Naruto part. (though not expecting to happen). Still, I wish after this TV-anime ends, they can release yearly movies based on one manga arc each.



*That was my thought as well since Masuda usually talks about the project he current working when anime involved *




tkROUT said:


> I always hoped Nishio can turn up as Animation director towards the end of Naruto, like he did for Ninku end (ep.50). Since he should have finished character designs for relevant episode much eariler, towards end he won't have CD work. But then  he can just work as animator is another project/series.
> 
> Another good combination for Suzuki-fans I will recommend is "Cossette no Shojou". Suzuki with Shinbo. That was before Tsuru-Suzuki collaborated for Naruto.
> 
> ...



*Same here. It would weird for him to not to be one considering the character designer usually be one right before "ïnsert series name here" ends. 

As for Tsuru's art, I prefer Nishioand Yamashita over Tsuru and Suzuki's art *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (Jun 2, 2016)

Fuji's really talented at storyboarding and directing. Tracks choice was excellent too.

Curious to know if that one is the first strike of a bunch of good Pierrot episodes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Jun 2, 2016)

*This episode proves that Fujii has bright future in animation and direction. It was really good episode tbh, Yamashita, Seong-Hi, Koyanagi and Kobayashi did great work on it, the soundtrack selection and storyboard were phenomenal.. I'd like to see more of Fujii in Naruto at the future *


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jun 2, 2016)

Taijutsumyass said:


> * Mr. Ghost - Mamoru Oshii *



I just watched his patlabor-stuff - what a coincidence.
It's 1-2 decades old, so I don't know if his directing style has changed since then, but I really liked it and I can imagine him doing a serious episode of Naruto with an amazing atmosphere. Maybe some stuff of volume 72?



ASYM638 said:


> *It was really good episode tbh, Yamashita, Seong-Hi, Koyanagi and Kobayashi did great work on it*



What parts of the episode were animated by Yamashita, Fuji and Koyanagi?

Kobayashi was easy to spot, Seong-Hi's scene was simply amazing and my favourite of the episode! I hope he stays as a regular sakuga animator


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 2, 2016)

*With the staff listing around the corner any predictions *

*#464: CJT*
*#465: Studio Pierrot(Odaira/Ichinose+Tanaka*
*#466: Flood*
*#467: Studio Pierrot(???)*
*#468: Piggy*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taijutsumyass (Jun 2, 2016)

In my humble opinion...

Rest of Vol. 71
464: outsourced
465: Odaira                                                                                                                                                                 466: outsourced                                                                                                                                                           467: AD Hirokoshi or Yamaguchi,Tsumagari                                                                                                                     468: outsourced  
469: Murata or AD Kouda or Asai 

-Happy Birthday money episode
-no new ending
-new opening or version 2 in July or August 
-695-698 August  AD Yamashita, Suzuki or Nishio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 2, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Mr. O and he is a director. And regard to Pierrot, he similar to Nishio.*_
> 
> _*BTW keep in mind, this might not be realized *_
> 
> _*Edit: If Mr. Ghost does end up directing a episode, I guess Nishio would be his animation supervisor *_


If this ended up being the case, I would lose my freakin mind.


----------



## neshru (Jun 3, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Btw, does anyone else like Tsuru's art more than Nishio or Suzuki's for Naruto? All three have done key visuals for the recent arcs. I liked Tsuru's more. Also his character arts in credit for Boruto/last movies were really good.


To me the interesting thing about Tsuru is how much of an influence he seems to have on Suzuki when he works with him as a director. When Tsuru and Suzuki work together their character designs have a distinct, kind of realistic look, but when Suzuki is working by himself they look nothing like that. They are still well-drawn, but they look much more bland.



ASYM638 said:


> *This episode proves that Fujii has bright future in animation and direction.*


I have to say I wasn't impressed by his effort in today's episode. First of all it was very dull visually. It had nice drawings and solid animation, but the director didn't seem to ask much of the animators involved (and there were some really good ones). Second of all, the structure of the episode lacked any kind of rhythm. You can't have an exciting fighting episode if the cut-to-cut flow is terrible and you keep stalling at the wrong time. Maybe it was hard to turn the source material for the episode into something that worked, but I think talented directors can rise above that.
So yeah, I don't think this is the episode that will make people look out for Toshiro Fujii the director. It was what I'd expect from a random in-house episode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 3, 2016)

*About the new update on Pierrot blog: 
they're currently working on the changes for OP*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *About the new update on Pierrot blog:
> they're currently working on the changes for OP*


Interesting. Does this mean that they might animate volume 72 in this season?Though very unlikely,because only 4 months left.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 3, 2016)

*I think so *

*6/9 684 忍宗*
*6/16 685 アシュラとインドラ*
*6/23 686*
*6/30 687*

*7/7 688*
*7/14 689*
*7/21 690*
*7/28 691*

*8/4 692*
*8/11 693*
*8/18 694*
*8/25 695*

*9/1 696*
*9/8 697*
*9/15 698*
*9/22 699*
*9/29 700 *

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Kony (Jun 3, 2016)

neshru said:


> It was what I'd expect from a random in-house episode.



Unfortunately the norm changed. Now regular Pierrot episodes are by Mizuno, Yamada and co. In this shit 463 actually stands out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blinks (Jun 4, 2016)

The drawings on this episode was fucking awesome, movie quality :

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corax (Jun 5, 2016)

Art was really good. Animation in the sexy jutsu moment,and Kaguya s ice and snow manipulation were also really good. But episode wasn't action packed and had no added animation scenes,I think they want to save best animators for the last fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Jun 5, 2016)

The bit where Naruto's swinging and dodging Kaguya's ice was an addition. 
(that and Obito's flashbacks but who cares about those at this point)


----------



## fuff (Jun 6, 2016)

Blinks said:


> The drawings on this episode was fucking awesome, movie quality :


like i said obito muscles in this ep were on point!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 7, 2016)

Rotation would be most likely this;
464-CJT
465-Flood
466-Inhouse
467-Piggy
468-Inhouse

Regarding changes to OP, that was expected. For them to finish manga adaptation by Sept end with 700 episode. ()

Anyways, for those interested in episode 345 storyboard,

It had total 309 cuts.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2016)

*In other news, Tatsuya Koyanagi is on Re: Zero#11*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2016)

*#465: Episode Director/Storyboard: Maki Odaira*
*Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi & Chiyuki Tanaka *

*#466:*
*Episode Director: Masayuki Yamada *
*Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita*
*Animation Supervisor: Yuuri Ichinose & Zenjiro Ukulele*


*#467:*
*Episode Director: Atsushi Nigorikawa*
*Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita*
*Animation Supervisor: Mifumi Tomita /Huang Chengxi/Mariko Emori*


----------



## ASYM638 (Jun 9, 2016)

*So all of them are in-house?? That's weird, or #466 is somehow outsourced??

And good to see Nigorikawa back but just directing the episode makes it more weird, and our guy Huang Chengxi finally supervises an episode *


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, that's a nice surprise!
I wish future canon episodes would get a treatment like this

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *So all of them are in-house?? That's weird, or #466 is somehow outsourced??
> 
> And good to see Nigorikawa back but just directing the episode makes it more weird, and our guy Huang Chengxi finally supervises an episode *



*Yes and with that I'm hoping that Asura and Indra backstory last until #670*

*That being said I guess this means *
*#468: Flood*
*#469: Piggy*
*#470: Mizuno/Onishi  *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kony (Jun 9, 2016)

Good staff list
And I don't really worry about upcomming canon episode


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2016)

*Just curious, why is that Kony *


----------



## Kony (Jun 9, 2016)

465-467 staff makes me think they keep top-notch people warm


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2016)

*I see. That said,  #467 might have some of boyz*


----------



## Kony (Jun 9, 2016)

yeah too bad Nigorikawa didn't do storyboard on it

Is Wakabayashi currently involved in something ?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2016)

*Nigorikawa was probably busy with Luluco at the time. As for Wakabayashi,he probably working on Bahamut: Virgin Soul*


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 15, 2016)

*Like I said before I hate to double post but Mr. Index has mention that he is working on something.*


----------



## wowfel (Jun 16, 2016)

Recent episode had great art and really good animation towards the end pretty happy with the naruto anime atm


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah animation was really good. Especially that moment where Zetsu dashed and stopped near Indra's face and dissolved into smoke.


----------



## wildcookie (Jun 18, 2016)

I liked how lip sync was animated during all that boar scene, reminded me somehow of Yamashita, taijutsu cuts looked decent, and i always find those sunset scenes soo apealing to eye.


----------



## Corax (Jul 3, 2016)

Animation was quite good again. Not sure who will animate the end of Kaguya's fight. I would like to see something like 465 for the last moments of than fight.


----------



## fuff (Jul 3, 2016)

i hope that the canon stuff will be done by SP and not outsourced...like theres not much left to go...just give it ur best quality


----------



## Kony (Jul 5, 2016)

So OVA's direction and storyboards were done by Yamashita while Nishio was animation director. That explains the polished art


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 5, 2016)

*Boruto OVA:*
*Director/Storyboard: Hiroyuki Yamashita*
*Animation Supervisor: Tetsuya Nishio*
*Key Animators: Tetsuya Nishio/Chiyo Morita/Huang Chengxi/Daisuke Tsumagari/Keiko Shimizu/Anna Yamaguchi/Tomohiro Shinoda/Hiromi Yoshinuma/Retsu Ohkawara/Genichiro Kouno*

*2nd Key Animators:Yuuri Ichinose/Huang Chengxi*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow, Huang Chengxi is everywhere! He animated a scene for the current opening, he did key animation and inbetween animation for the ova, he did cuts for episodes 460, 463 and 465 and he will do animation direction for a part of episode 467.
He's working really hard - I wouldn't be surprised if he get's his own episode soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Great staff for the OVA, and yeah Huang Chengxi is everywhere 

Anyway, if we get that staff list in one of the final anime episodes, that'd be great... But hoping for a better one actually  *


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2016)

_*oh he'll be on NARUTO until the end of Shippuden*_


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 7, 2016)

*Naoki Kobayashi was the directed/storyboard the new ED while Tetsuya Nishio was animation supervisor for the new cuts for OP *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 7, 2016)

*The new ending staff is impressive indeed... Yamashita, Suzuki, Kouda, Koyanagi, Asai, Kobayashi, Chengxi, Toshiro and Okawara all together *


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 7, 2016)

ED animation was fucking beautiful. Even the new OP cuts with Team 7 were done really well. Impressed.


----------



## Kony (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice ED
The episode itself was really weak though, the next one looks more ambitious. That could be the last filler, if so, i have high expectations for the upcomming staff list.
Also, another noticeable thing is Nishio's involvment , which is appealing


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 7, 2016)

Old one
絵コンテ・演出・*原画*：黒津安明
作画監督：鈴木博文

原画：山下宏幸　*松竹徳幸*　小林直樹　*藤井俊郎*
　　　 小柳達也　川野達朗　黄成希　兵渡勝
　　　 津曲大介　*清水恵子*　吉沼裕美

New one
絵コンテ・演出：黒津安明
作画監督：鈴木博文 *西尾鉄也*

原画： *田中ちゆき 河野紘一郎*   山下宏幸　    *藤沢研一*      小林直樹　
　            *満仲　勧*    川野達郎　     *千葉崇洋*     黄成希　        *朝井聖子 *
            兵渡勝      *とみなが まり*   津曲大介    *宮地恵美*       小柳達也
* 朝井聖子   鈴木博文*
They put Seiko Asai twice?


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 7, 2016)

New ending was so cute <3
Norio showing up in the Opening is a good sign! But the editing was poor in some cuts.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 7, 2016)

Tetsyua Nishio's presence lately is a good sign. We may see him later on. The OVA was a treat as I saw his influence through out it, and the same goes for the new opening cuts. Kobayashi done a hell of a job directing the ending. The fluid movements and realism were excellent. Some good names in there. I'm praying we get a Wakabayashi or Tsuru/Suzuki episode before too long(since we don't have much to go), but it seems Kobayashi is more than capable of directing an amazing episode, also throw Nishio in there as well. Let's all hope we get something nice before the end.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd also like to add that I have become a big Huang Chengxi fan. It's good to hear that he will be sticking around.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 






*
#468
Animation Supervisor: Tetsurou Taira & Eiichi Tokura
Storyboard/Episode Director: Kazuya Iwata 
Scripts: Shin Yoshida

#469
Animation Supervisor: Masayuki Kouda & Anna Yamaguchi
Storyboard/Episode Director: Masayuki Kouda
Scripts: Hideto Tanaka

#470
Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi
Storyboard/Episode Director: Masaaki Kumagai
Scripts: Katsuhiko Chiba*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wildcookie (Jul 8, 2016)

Woah finally Kouda showing up! So missed his style of work on Naruto episodes There's also Kumagai coming back.
Seems like Kaguya Arc in anime will be one of the best in animation quality, seeing how SP is trying to avoid it from being outsourced


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2016)

*So Kouda squad really did end up doing the Kaguya fight and Kumagai/Horikoshi is  assign to Obito ****  as expected. Now If Masahiko Murata does the end of Kaguya fight, my prediction will spot on *


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh! Kouda, how much time!
Can't wait to see it


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 8, 2016)

darkap89 said:


> New ending was so cute <3
> Norio showing up in the Opening is a good sign! But the editing was poor in some cuts.



I don't see Norio' name in OP.

I do agree some cuts has poor editing. May be they will update/correct later. 

The ending is nice, does give you vibe anime ending T_T



tkROUT said:


> I was thinking Naruto anime will end in 700 episodes, thus in Sept. end. (Usual time for season end). To do that they need to stretch ~18 chapters to ~16 episodes (464 onwards). There will be inevitable stretch of flashbacks. So I'm fine if they add 5 or 6 episode of filler &/or flashback so we can have decent or good pacing for canon part.



Looks like we did end up getting 5 filler episode, as expected.



ASYM638 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This will be first time Kouda directing a Naruto episode. I'm interested to see how he will fare compared to Gourou Sesha. (since we lost Sesha due to Re-zero) Kumagai/Hirokoshi for some emotional part. Looks good.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> This will be first time Kouda directing a Naruto episode. I'm interested to see how he will fare compared to Gourou Sesha. (since we lost Sesha due to Re-zero) Kumagai/Hirokoshi for some emotional part. Looks good.



*I'm curious about that as well considering the circumstance. And Kouda episode do  you guys think we might see Abe *


----------



## neshru (Jul 8, 2016)

Can someone explain me why they felt the need to butcher the current opening with random shots of all the characters that don't have anything to do with anything? I really don't get it.

Yay for Kouda. When was even the last time we had an episode that was worth looking forward to? It must have been years ago.



tkROUT said:


> I do agree some cuts has poor editing. May be they will update/correct later.


I don't think the editing is the problem. It's just that the stuff they added doesn't have anything to do with the previous parts of the opening that they kept. They should have just replaced the whole thing at this point. Or even better, left the opening as it was.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2016)

*About Kouda episode, you think the listing is wrong, just like it was with Fujii episode*




Alchemist73 said:


> Tetsyua Nishio's presence lately is a good sign. We may see him later on. The OVA was a treat as I saw his influence through out it, and the same goes for the new opening cuts. Kobayashi done a hell of a job directing the ending. The fluid movements and realism were excellent. Some good names in there. I'm praying we get a Wakabayashi or Tsuru/Suzuki episode before too long(since we don't have much to go), but it seems Kobayashi is more than capable of directing an amazing episode, also throw Nishio in there as well. Let's all hope we get something nice before the end.



*Wakabayashi might be too busy with Rage of Bahamut: Virgin Soul, to do anything. I'll happy a Yamashita/Nishio Tsuru/Suzuki combo.*


*BTW do you guys notices Masaaki Kumagai is always before/after a big NARUTO Shippuden episode *


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 8, 2016)

So this is really the final opening ;___;


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 8, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> So this is really the final opening ;___;



Eh, I bet there will be post war fillers. Even if you mean the main series, the anime is scheduled to air opening 20 in October, and I don't think they would cover the last 15 chapters in two months. Then again, the schedule was extended for the last opening so I guess they might do it again.


----------



## Kony (Jul 8, 2016)

Good  !! Just hope kouda ep is not another 216


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 8, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *I'm curious about that as well considering the circumstance. And Kouda episode do  you guys think we might see Abe *


Genichirou abe? I hope so!!


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2016)

Kony said:


> Good  !! Just hope kouda ep is not another 216



*I highly doubt this will happen despite it's having a flashback mix with it.. or is that what you meant *




Alchemist73 said:


> Genichirou abe? I hope so!!


*The  other Abe that Kouda just finish working with 
*


----------



## Kony (Jul 8, 2016)

@Animeblue yep That's what i fear


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2016)

_*I see. Maybe They'll combine chapter #684 with the first few pages of chapter #686 before going into the flashba*__*ck*_


----------



## Blinks (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh Yeah Kouda is Back as an animation supervisor for an episode, such a great news !


----------



## Corax (Jul 8, 2016)

So 685 likely will be in Horikoshi's episode?This means that the end of Kaguya's fight will be in-house. Well if rotation will be the same.


----------



## RockSauron (Jul 8, 2016)

Random Dude said:


> But they showed the last fight in the opening so it should happen within the opening's episodes, am I wrong? Because this is what always happened, if a canon scene was in an opening it was in the episodes too iirc for example, in op18 they showed kaguya backstabbing madara and it happened in the last episode of that opening. They made itachi shinden's last episode half canon, it certainly looks like they did it to sequeeze it in there. These are just my assumptions though. And I like the idea of canon ending on 480 cause it
> would line up the ep number and the numbers of chapters.



True, I am not saying the final fight won't start in the current opening, that is very probable. But the final fight of the first series didn't exactly line up with the openings, with the final three episodes of naruto vs sasuke having opening 6 and not the opening the rest of the sasuke retrieval arc did. And openings tend to not live up with arcs exactly anyway. I would like for the final fight to have good pacing like the manga, but I can't imagine they won't ruin it with extraneous flashbacks that make it go longer anyway.


----------



## Kony (Jul 8, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*I see. Maybe They'll combine chapter #684 with the first few pages of chapter #686 before going into the flashback*_



Well considering that's Kouda's first episode as director and knowing what were Fuji or Yamashita's first ones, the chances are maybe low... lets see


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 10, 2016)

*I see.   Although seeing how chapter 684 can be sums up in five minutes like chapter #384, I think enough room to include those pages. *


----------



## fuff (Jul 10, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *I see.   Although seeing how chapter 684 can be sums up in five minutes like chapter #384, I think enough room to include those pages. *


but all the current eps non-filler are gonna be in house right? at least the 3 titles they released so far...


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 11, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> I don't see Norio' name in OP.


LOL, oh my!
I was talking about Nishio, not Norio xD


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Jul 12, 2016)

Do you guys think the final part of the kaguya fight is gonna have any top notch animation?


----------



## Corax (Jul 12, 2016)

Well at least 1 episode. May be not special quality but very good in-house for sure.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 13, 2016)

*Shingo Yamashita directed/storyboard Sousei no Onmyouji OP#02*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 13, 2016)

^Is this anime worth checking ?
I somehow always imagined him returning towards Naruto end. Him already working in Pierrot show, almost confirms him for future Naruto episode, imo. 
What remains to be seen, will he be given major work like directing/SB (+KA) or will he work under Norio Mastomoto (with many cuts) or under Tsuru for couple of cuts. My hope /preference is in this order also.

*Spoiler*: _need some clarification_ 



He did mention matsumoto's name in one of twit (about Onmoyouji' OP cut 36-39) 

36-39のゆうととの対決シーンは今をときめく若手アニメーターさん。ものすごく忙しい中やっていただけてよかったです。普通のアニメにしたいというよ くわからないオーダーに完璧に答えていただきました。絵がとにかくうまい。松本憲生みたいな絵。クレジットされてなかったので訂正です。 

He mentions Naruto OP (OP13 ?) (about Onmoyouji' OP cut 15-16) 
15-16のケガレはなんかクレジットされてないみたいなので名前出すの控えますがnarutoOPの時に大活躍してくれた若手のアクションアニメーターさんです。僕はほぼ何もせず仕上げまで貫通してやっていただきました。大好きなカットです。


----------



## Kony (Jul 19, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *it becomes a "total war" for the staff who works for the finales, by re-emerging the direction teams one after another including me to be involved in NARUTO. So please expect all means in the production plane for the finales.*



As expected Date is working on one of the finales. Very last episode if you ask me.
I wouldn't be surprised if re-ermerged teams are actually old ones like Murata, Tsuru/Suzuki and/or Wakabayashi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 19, 2016)

Kony said:


> As expected Date is working on one of the finales. Very last episode if you ask to me.
> I wouldn't be surprised if re-ermerged teams are actually old ones like Murata, Tsuru/Suzuki and/or Wakabayashi


*
Can't agree more, Date's involvement is expected for the finale, and since he explicitly mentioned that, we can grantee that we'll have indeed very great finales, the next staff lists will be great starting from the current one that we had it last week  *


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 19, 2016)

*This doesn't surprise in the slightly, That being I still wonder about Nishio.  *


----------



## insane111 (Jul 19, 2016)

I expect some Norio Matsumoto cuts at the end, otherwise it just isn't right.

Since Kouda has come back it would be lovely see a Kouda+Gorou team up again. Yamashita may also be doing heavy lifting on one of the episodes due to his absense.


II don't really expect a Suzuki/Tsuru team, but maybe they'll surprise me.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Since Gorou is working with Re:Zero anime, this combination won't see the light any longer unless he's involved with Kouda with few scenes.. And I'm carious about Kouda's team since this is will be his direction/storyboard debut ever, for that.. The possibility to bring Gorou back still exists but not that much...*


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 19, 2016)

*just post this here as well*

*full interview translated*

*Interview:*
*When 4th Ninja War started by TV, I never thought of how far Kishimoto's Manga continues for. As I have mentioned, TV cannot overtake Manga episode, It requires a TV original episode(aka filler). I asked Kishimoto many questions about the Kaguya/Indra/Asura arc too. When Kaguya/Indra/Asura arc is over, Naruto come back for the Manga episode. It was a long way for 14 years.... The work has not been finished yet. But successive episode directors come back at the last chapter. Don't miss it!*

*special thanx to Sensei *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 19, 2016)

What I got from ASYM & Animeblue's post/summary,
*



			It becomes a "total war" for the staff who works for the finales, by re-emerging the direction teams one after another including me to be involved in NARUTO. So please expect all means in the production plane for the finales.
		
Click to expand...





successive episode directors come back at the last chapter.
		
Click to expand...

*1.Date will be directing one of the final episodes .
2. Some staffs/directors who had worked before will return.

Both points are expected. 2nd point I guess hints towards following directors who already returned, expected to do more ?.
*Tsuru *returned to Naruto TV-series for this OP after Chikara.
*Murata* returned for ep. 455 (Once again to direct Uchiha Massacre)
Both had nearly 200 episode ( more than 3 1/2 year) break from series. Assuming these were warm up jobs before finale.
Also, *Kumagai* returning after nearly 80 episodes. *Nigorikawa* returned after a year.
(*Kouda* returned for previous ED after being absent for nearly 2 1/2 years; not counting Chief AD work for two episodes)

So, coming to count down for final ~ 11 episodes, one for Kouda, one (or two) for Kumagai & one for Date.
Out of rest ~7/8, four could be outsourced. Then Murata could be one (probably), Tsuru one or two, one Nigorikawa?
Mizuno might get removed.
It will be interesting if Yamashita takes a full episode direction+SB+AD or will just work as KA in above said in house episodes.
*Norio* might storyboard half episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 19, 2016)

*I see only two being outsource since I don't think they'll have them touching final or action of 2nd fight *


----------



## root (Jul 19, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> What I got from ASYM & Animeblue's post/summary,
> *
> *
> 1.Date will be directing one of the final episodes .
> ...


That would be a pretty impressive lineup if all of them are gonna contribute to the last episodes. *crosses fingers*


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 19, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *I see only two being outsource since I don't think they'll have them touching final or action of 2nd fight *


2 out of 10/11 episodes ?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 19, 2016)

_*Nevermind. I recheck and there few chapters where they can stretch out for breathing room *_


----------



## SupremeKage (Jul 19, 2016)

Having no outsourced episodes for the finale would be like SP releasing a seasonal anime. I think it's doable. Plus it's just like using movie budget since it's clear there won't be a movie this year. The anime should go out in a bang. I hope Yamashita and Norio both work on the final fight.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 19, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Since Gorou is working with Re:Zero anime, this combination won't see the light any longer unless he's involved with Kouda with few scenes.. And I'm carious about Kouda's team since this is will be his direction/storyboard debut ever, for that.. The possibility to bring Gorou back still exists but not that much...*



I could see him coming in as director and/or irector/storyboard, just not as an animator. Since animation is really the most time consuming part of the job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 19, 2016)

the current titles that are released are all in house correct?


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 20, 2016)

fuff said:


> the current titles that are released are all in house correct?


*
Tomorrow's episode is outsourced while the remaining two canon episodes are in-house episodes...*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 20, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Tomorrow's episode is outsourced while the remaining two canon episodes are in-house episodes...*


ah okay thanks~


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 20, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> What I got from ASYM & Animeblue's post/summary,
> *
> *
> 1.Date will be directing one of the final episodes .
> ...




*With the remaining chapters and seeing that Date might direct an episode,  I don't see Kumagai  having two.*
*It probably be one for everyone. *









insane111 said:


> I could see him coming in as director and/or irector/storyboard, just not as an animator. Since animation is really the most time consuming part of the job.



*With him being the series director of Re: Zero and the series don't have assistant director, the chance of him directing a NARUTO episode almost zero*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 20, 2016)

Agreed! @Animeblue, how many very high budget episode(s) you are expecting (equivalent of N-133 or NS 82,167 etc)

Btw, Was checking P1 Naruto. looks like Tsuru used a name like 伊達太陽太 for OP 6, ED 9, ED 13 !!


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 20, 2016)

Is it possible Wakabayashi will work on the final fight?


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 20, 2016)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Is it possible Wakabayashi will work on the final fight?



*The possibility for Wakayabashi to work on the finals isn't that high since he's working on Bahamut: Virgin Soul anime. Anyway, with the available talented animators from Pierrot like Yamashita and Kobayashi, they can make good replacements for him...*


----------



## Blinks (Jul 20, 2016)

I really want to see Tatsuya Koyanagi again. I remember the episode 363 and 383, they were very nice.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 20, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Agreed! @Animeblue, how many very high budget episode(s) you are expecting (equivalent of N-133 or NS 82,167 etc)
> 
> Btw, Was checking P1 Naruto. looks like Tsuru used a name like 伊達太陽太 for OP 6, ED 9, ED 13 !!



*Assuming Nishio will be a animation supervisor for one episode, I say least two. That being said, I think we'll lot more A's like in autumn 2009. How about you and any predictions   *



Blinks said:


> I really want to see Tatsuya Koyanagi again. I remember the episode 363 and 383, they were very nice.



*I don't think we'll see Koyanagi as animation supervisor  due to him becoming one of the key staff member of Re: Zero this season.*


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 20, 2016)

Blinks said:


> I really want to see Tatsuya Koyanagi again. I remember the episode 363 and 383, they were very nice.





Animeblue said:


> *I don't think we'll see Koyanagi as animation supervisor  due to him becoming one of the key staff member of Re: Zero this season.*


*
Probably he'll be involved in Kouda's episode as doing some cuts... maybe even to be a second KA but that's too much *


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 21, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Assuming Nishio will be a animation supervisor for one episode, I say least two. That being said, I think we'll lot more A's like in autumn 2009. How about you and any predictions  *


I think Kouda's episode will give some indication regarding future episodes. Whether they will spread the budget with more number of medium high budget episodes or make restriction (low high budget) in some to give very high budget episodes.

There is also possibility to make something like NS-252 with some solo animator 1/3rd filled with reused flashback.

Coming back to your point, I agree if Nishio does one high budget non-action episode, then there could be another high budget episode for action part.

Also, apart from new animators I think Seiko Asai as AD and Chiyuki Tanaka as KA will make good/ major contribution (in terms of quantity of animation). Asai is natural choice if Murata directs one. If not, may be in Date's episode with/without Nishio or Yamashita.

Also, Kenichi Fujisawa will be the star I think.


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 21, 2016)

*The preview looks so neat btw despite of covering that omake that everyone was talking about... It reminds me about Itachi/Sasuke OVA that debuted in Jump Festa two years ago... *


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 21, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> I think Kouda's episode will give some indication regarding future episodes. Whether they will spread the budget with more number of medium high budget episodes or make restriction (low high budget) in some to give very high budget episodes.
> 
> There is also possibility to make something like NS-252 with some solo animator 1/3rd filled with reused flashback.
> 
> ...



*Well...like usual the preview didn't show much in term in the animation. But the art looks the middle ground of episode#194 and Sunny Side Battle!!! OVA. Speaking of #194, that 's what #469 is going to be like. 

As for an similar to #252, I think Murata episode going be that. And if Nishio does one, I it's going to be supposedly "Wakabayashi"one given that he is only one outside from Mizuno/Kouda has experience big monster battle.

BTW shouldn't we man power instead of budget because using "budget can be misleading *




ASYM638 said:


> *The preview looks so neat btw despite of covering that omake that everyone was talking about... It reminds me about Itachi/Sasuke OVA that debuted in Jump Festa two years ago... *



*Here I hoping the art would be more of #209 style then #194 and Sunny Side Battle!!! OVA. And as fear ten - twelve minutes going be covering chapter #700.2 Guess the episode is going like the One Punch Man episodes. That being said I curious to see if Anna's half *


----------



## Kony (Jul 21, 2016)

It does really feel like Kouda likes to draw part 1 stuff.


----------



## Corax (Jul 21, 2016)

I expect something like 166/167 in a row for the final parts of the final battle. Taijutsu should be top notch and big battle before it also should be. Even if the first part of the fight will be outsourced it will be fine. Though I  even expect in-house+2 special episodes for the last fight.


----------



## Blinks (Jul 21, 2016)

Is it a nightmare ? Kouda comes back and when he is here this is for adapt a non action episode, plus a not really canon episode. I really don't understand the Studio Pierrot, damn what they have in their mind ? I'm just over over disappointed, they are totally in the wrong way, i'm so frustrated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 21, 2016)

_Sunny Side Battle_ ova the faces were off at times like sasuke had a little mouth while his face looked huge when itachis giving him the egg...


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 21, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *As for an similar to #252, I think Murata episode going be that. And if Nishio does one, I it's going to be supposedly "Wakabayashi"one given that he is only one outside from Mizuno/Kouda has experience big monster battle.*


What has Nishio done after YYH/Ninku days* regarding big monster battles ? Genuinely curious.
*(when/after he moved to IG and focused into realistic animation)


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 21, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> What has Nishio done after YYH/Ninku days* regarding big monster battles ? Genuinely curious.
> *(when/after he moved to IG and focused into realistic animation)





Animeblue said:


> *Well...like usual the preview didn't show much in term in the animation. But the art looks the middle ground of episode#194 and Sunny Side Battle!!! OVA. Speaking of #194, that 's what #469 is going to be like. *
> 
> *As for an similar to #252, I think Murata episode going be that. And if Nishio does one, I it's going to be supposedly "Wakabayashi"one given that he is only one outside from Mizuno/Kouda has experience big monster battle.*
> 
> ...


I'm expecting close to 194 but closer to 180. 194 was spectacular in my opinion. Gorou's direction will be missed but nonetheless, the episode shall be nice. I love Kouda's influence within his/her episodes. The art style kinda reminds me of Nishio's art a little.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 21, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> What has Nishio done after YYH/Ninku days* regarding big monster battles ? Genuinely curious.
> *(when/after he moved to IG and focused into realistic animation)



*I guess "monster" wasn't the right word to use, that said, I was talking about Eva when I said monster battles *




*Edit:*
*Episode #469(#689) is going be cast of fifteen *


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 22, 2016)

If Date is directing an episode, I'm thinking Nishio or Murata will be his choice for animation director.


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jul 22, 2016)

Think about this line-up for a second:

Episode Director: Hiroyuki Yamashita
Animation Supervisor: Tetsuya Nishio
Storyboard: Hiroyuki Yamashita

Key Animators: Hiroyuki Yamashita, Naoki Kobayashi, Keni'ichi Fujisawa, Shingo Yamashita.

Now let all that sink in.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 24, 2016)

TheDrawer93 said:


> Think about this line-up for a second:
> 
> Episode Director: Hiroyuki Yamashita
> Animation Supervisor: Tetsuya Nishio
> ...



Where's Norio


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jul 24, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Where's Norio


Don't worry, Norio would have a solo episode all by himself for –snip–, kinda going full circle with Part 1 VoTE. 


No spoilers …
— heart​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Corax (Jul 25, 2016)

468 was quite good. Also someone said that all episodes after 469 will be in-house. Is this true?Though this is possible of course,because likely only 10 or 15 canon episodes are left (including possible part 1 flashback fillers).


----------



## ASYM638 (Jul 28, 2016)

*Nice episode for Kouda's directing/storyboard debut... The KA list isn't that large, we can see Anna Yamaguchi, Fuiji Toshiro, Retsu Okawara, Hideto Tanaka and Kouda himself ... Anyway it was great indeed..

#470 seemly doesn't have something special... but it'll be good..*


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 28, 2016)

Hyodo Masaru also did KA. Returned to the series after 345 (apart from OP). Not surprised.

Interesting that Hideto Tanaka did KA. He used to be KA/2nd KA/in betweener before doing script or literature work.
Guess he is closer to Kouda. They used to do inbetween together (in same episode) from Naruto P1 and other Pierrot shows. Kouda progressed after Gourou Sesha's influence/discovery.

Haven't seen the episode. Next episode doesn't look any good too. So, overall glad they are saving for later parts.


----------



## Kony (Jul 28, 2016)

At the end it was just the norm.

I wonder which part Nigorikawa is working on


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2016)

A Naoki Kobayashi video I made, updated with the most recent stuff. Should contain most of his best scenes:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Aug 1, 2016)

I would like that at least in one episode of Shippuden (very unlikely :/) or Boruto the Anime to have the other famous duo in Japanese animation. I'm talking about Hiroyuki Okiura and Tetsuya Nishio as KAs. 

Now, granted, the episode has to be dialogue heavy to suit the needs of these animators and I highly doubt that Okiura would direct an episode, not forgetting that Nishio doesn't like to direct at all apparently.

Personally I appreciate the exquisite realism they display on daily life common movements and Naruto being a big franchise should deserve at least some cuts from these two masters.

Nishio already gave us a nice cut on –snip– OVA, so who knows if Okiura wouldn't do one in the future? 

spoiler.
@heartsutra​


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 2, 2016)

*Looks like Nigorikawa might be leaving us again,  Ani Tore! EX) is getting an 2nd season*


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 2, 2016)

*That's sad indeed... Anyway, seems the outsourced studios will have more rooms to adapt the novels.. But that doesn't mean that some freelancer animators will not be involved in them...*


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 3, 2016)

I am far behind on the anime, but I have to ask: during the _chunin_ exam filler arc, in the episodes when Hoichi was attempting to extract the _biju_ from Gaara and Fu, why did everyone stand around talking, rather than immediately attacking Hoichi? And why did Fu allow herself to be captured, rather than attacking Hoichi from behind? I highly doubt that he would have been able to defend himself while focusing so intently on his _fuinjutsu._


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 3, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am far behind on the anime, but I have to ask: during the _chunin_ exam filler arc, in the episodes when Hoichi was attempting to extract the _biju_ from Gaara and Fu, why did everyone stand around talking, rather than immediately attacking Hoichi? And why did Fu allow herself to be captured, rather than attacking Hoichi from behind? I highly doubt that he would have been able to defend himself while focusing so intently on his _fuinjutsu._


Because it was a poorly written filler and Filler Fu was a complete idiot!


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 3, 2016)

neshru said:


> A Naoki Kobayashi video I made, updated with the most recent stuff. Should contain most of his best scenes:


Woah he literally made all my favourite scenes in the series, including Madara breakdancing in opening 16. I thought Yamashita did all those scenes. Damn the more ya know


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 3, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> Because it was a poorly written filler and Filler Fu was a complete idiot!



That is very unfortunate, because that could have been a good arc, since I am certain the the exam in which the majority of the cast achieved the rank of _chunin_ would make a very interesting story.

As long as I am asking questions about a filler arc, why did Hoichi not immediately release his _jutsu_ when Neji disrupted it, so that it would not turn against himself?


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 4, 2016)

*@tkROUT

They removed the repeated Seiko Asai from the opening list for today's episode.

*


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah. Had noticed. Anyways like expected Chiyuki Tanaka was in top KA. Masaharu Tada also did KA.

Edit: some stuffs from Naruto's animators:

*Tetsuya Nishio*:

*Naoki Kobayashi:*

*Shingo Yamashita / Kitsuna :*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2016)

*This so depressing *


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Aug 5, 2016)

Let me guess.... All of them are outsourced, right? If so then thats really depressing =/


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2016)

*No just Mizuno /Onishi plus it's a  really weak lineup*


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 5, 2016)

SP have no excuses. They had plenty of time to prepare. Shoddy adaptation of the final arc is just pathetic.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 5, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *No just Mizuno /Onishi plus it's a  really weak lineup*



Sounds like they focus all their manpower on 695-698 now.


----------



## Blinks (Aug 5, 2016)

Which episode will concern Mizuno/Onishi ?

It's pitty, all thoses filler episode to not have a series of top quality episode for the final arc


----------



## Platypus (Aug 5, 2016)

#471 (8/11)
Screenplay: Yuka Miyata
Episode Director: Naoki Horiuchi
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi, Shinichi Suzuki, Yuuko Fuji

#472 (8/18)
Screenplay: Yuka Miyata
Episode Director: Kazunori Mizuno
Storyboard: Kazunori Mizuno
Animation Supervisor: Masaya Onishi, Retsu Okawara

#473 (8/25)
Screenplay: Yuka Miyata
Episode Director: Kiyoshi Murayama
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita
Animation Supervisor: Seung Hee Yoo, Aya Tanaka

#474 (9/1)
Screenplay: Masahiro Hikokubo
Episode Director: Masahiko Murata
Storyboard: Masahiko Murata
Animation Supervisor: Emi Miyaji, Yuuri Ichinose, Anna Yamaguchi

#475 (9/8)
Screenplay: Katsuhiko Chiba
Episode Director: Yoshihiro Sugai
Storyboard: Yoshihiro Sugai
Animation Supervisor: Tetsurou Taira, Eiichi Tokura



May contain mistakes. Looking for confirmation from one of our local translators

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 5, 2016)

Omg--Yuka has three of the upcoming episodes!!  What the Hell?!


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Aug 5, 2016)

But hey, at least murata is directing an episode again


----------



## Blinks (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks.

For which episode can we expect a decent realisation ?  And for the in-house episode (472) maybe other great animators can be involved for some cuts no ?


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Aug 5, 2016)

Also, isn't epsiode 476 the start of the final fight?


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 5, 2016)

471 - outsourced (drop) - last one 461 (expecting ch.686,687 & flash back)
472 - In-house, weaker team could do alright or good if it gets alright animator (expecting ch.687,688 & flashback)
473 - outsourced (CJT) - last one 464 (expecting ch.688, 689,690)
474 - In-house , Murata director - (expecting ch.691,692)
475 - outsourced (Mouse) - Looking forward to Sugai's involvement - good - (expecting ch.692,693)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2016)

*Overall thoughts ?*


----------



## Kony (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks quite fine to me. Can't blame them to keep top notch guys for ch. 695-700
Murata is the right director for 474's events
Last 3 episodes could be in this order :
- Yamashita or someone else for a big acction episode
- Tsuru/Suzuki
- Hayato Date

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 5, 2016)

This really sucks. Studio Pierrot can burn in hell. Chapters 688-689-690 deserved at the very least a good, very good, animation/graphic if not a top notch one.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 5, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Overall thoughts ?*


Idk how to feel right now. After Date kinda hyped it up and then we get this(although Murata is in there as ED), I'm just stunned to be honest. Well, if we're going to get some really high quality stuff then we don't have too much time left to get it. Here's to hoping something comes up.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2016)

*It's just sad that Kaguya won't have her episode. especially when she is the last boss *


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 5, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Overall thoughts ?*


It is alright. Sugai's involvement is an unexpected surprise to me, in a good way. One of my favorite storyboard artist for the Naruto series.
For 474 Murata isn't AD, it could involve many KA instead of solo/dual KA.
One or two good cuts in Mizuno's episode is fine to me.
So, 471, 473 should be weaker ones.

I didn't have high hopes for Kaguya fight to begin with. So nothing to be disappointed about. Just some nice cuts here and there will be nice. Still looking forward to 3 out 5 episodes (472,474,475)
All good stuffs will be after this.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 5, 2016)

471 is more of a talking episode with some flashbacks, so I'm okay with drop for that. Also they had 10 weeks - The last time they got more time than usual they did a decent job, so yeah

472 Why this team doesn't do 473?  I'm sure it will be a decent emotional episode, but if this episode only covers ch. 687 and half of it are filler flashbacks, I feel like they wasted this team...

473 This is the episode I was looking forward to - I hoped for a decent animated fight (kinda like the bijuu fight in 329 without kobayashi's cuts) but I'm sceptical if CJT can pull off a satisfying climax :/ Don't like this one.

474 Murata and 3 ADs for 690/691? - This will be a solid emotional episode  Nice to see that he's still on the team.

475 I don't know how good Sugai is, but I expected the whole valley of the end thing to be inhouse  There will be two panels in this episode I'm especially worried about... Hopefully this will be the last outsourced episode until the epilogue novel stuff comes in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Corax (Aug 5, 2016)

Well not sure why Onishi for 472 but 473 is outsourced. Anyway I didn't expect anything special for Kaguya's fight. Though it had near special episode anyway (463). But rest 5 episodes (final fight and epilogue) all might be special (or at least 2 of them and rest in-house).



Animeblue said:


> *It's just sad that Kaguya won't have her episode. especially when she is the last boss *


Well –snip– is too close and it is understandable why they directed all of their best staff to –snip–. I think this is the reason why 2 out of 5 in house episodes are mostly talking. They have only 2 moths before the end and all work on 3 or 2 special episodes (almost a movie,or at least 1/2 of movie footage in screen time). Also there is a small chance that 473 might be like 159 (Pain vs Kakashi).

/threads/everybody-read-this-spoilers-rules-and-prevention-no-spoilers-not-even-tagged.55498/
@heartsutra​


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 5, 2016)

Well, it's not the best but also not the worst.
I'm looking forward to the Murata episode and Sugai's one (nice to see him involved since so much time!)

For the final -snip- I'm confident we'll get Tsuru/Suzuki and a special surprise.
If this doesn't happen, that would be the true disappointment of the entire series.


/threads/everybody-read-this-spoilers-rules-and-prevention-no-spoilers-not-even-tagged.55498/
@heartsutra​


----------



## fuff (Aug 5, 2016)

werent we gonna get more info of the shiden/hiden animation this week? i thought it was gonna come with wsj chapter...?


----------



## Corax (Aug 5, 2016)

darkap89 said:


> Well, it's not the best but also not the worst.
> I'm looking forward to the Murata episode and Sugai's one (nice to see him involved since so much time!)
> 
> For the final –snip– I'm confident we'll get Tsuru/Suzuki and a special surprise.
> If this doesn't happen, that would be the true disappointment of the entire series.


Well, –snip– Very likely even better,because this is the conclusion of the entire 700 episode long series. Also they made a big announcement on one of the anime cons and Date himself works on one of the episodes (likely with his best animators).

/threads/everybody-read-this-spoilers-rules-and-prevention-no-spoilers-not-even-tagged.55498/
@heartsutra​


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 5, 2016)

Eh Idc if those episodes are mediocrely animated. They were bad chapters TBH. All I care is that 692-699 get proper treatment meaning amazing animation and art.


----------



## cell47 (Aug 5, 2016)

fuff said:


> werent we gonna get more info of the shiden/hiden animation this week? i thought it was gonna come with wsj chapter...?



It was just said that follow-up reports about the Hiden - Shinden anime stuff will be on the Weekly Shounen JUMP, not that a follow-up report regarding this will be on the next JUMP. Winter is still too far, they have plenty of time for other reports.


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 5, 2016)

*I haven't expected to get the new anime staff list so soon, but anyway.. It's good to see Murata again doing the ending part of Kaguya's arc... And yeah, Sugai's episode will be good as well and I'm looking forward to it.. The rest is norm, Onishi's episode will be meh as usual... but let's see 

Seems they perserve the top-notable animators for September/October episodes....*


----------



## neshru (Aug 5, 2016)

I don't think people should expect an exceptional lineup just because we're close to the end. In the end the studio still has to produce the episodes the same way as always. I'd expect something on the lines of episodes 166-167 at the end, the rest should be the same as always (and remember that to get two episodes like 166 and 167 we got months of extra outsourced episodes at the time).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 5, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> It is alright. Sugai's involvement is an unexpected surprise to me, in a good way. One of my favorite storyboard artist for the Naruto series.
> For 474 Murata isn't AD, it could involve many KA instead of solo/dual KA.
> One or two good cuts in Mizuno's episode is fine to me.
> So, 471, 473 should be weaker ones.
> ...





Corax said:


> Well –snip– is too close and it is understandable why they directed all of their best staff –snip–. I think this is the reason why 2 out of 5 in house episodes are mostly talking. They have only 2 moths before the end and all work on 3 or 2 special episodes (almost a movie,or at least 1/2 of movie footage in screen time). Also there is a small chance that 473 might be like 159 (Pain vs Kakashi).



*I won't be upset about #473 if #469 didn't happen. As for the rest of lineup, I myself is happy about Sugai. I really loved his storyboards and directing style. And Murata's episode will another solid good,like  episode #246. As for Mizuno's episode that just will be another #385 with slightly better art.    *



neshru said:


> I don't think people should expect an exceptional lineup just because we're close to the end. In the end the studio still has to produce the episodes the same way as always. I'd expect something on the lines of episodes 166-167 at the end, the rest should be the same as always (and remember that to get two episodes like 166 and 167 we got months of extra outsourced episodes at the time).



*I don't think people was expecting an exceptional lineup, just one more solid episode for Kaguya. As for #166 - #167 thing, I'll be shock if that don't happen consideringis majority of outsource teams and the weakest director and animation supervisors  are in this lineup. And that  Odaira and Tanaka should be #476*


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 5, 2016)

So no special animated fights for Kaguya? Was really hoping we would get a final battle with Team 7 vs Kaguya full of flying and dimension changing and all their jutsus in a single well choreographed sequence... It would probably have been like the only thing that would make this freaking Alien thing worthwhile...


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 6, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> So no special animated fights for Kaguya? Was really hoping we would get a final battle with Team 7 vs Kaguya full of flying and dimension changing and all their jutsus in a single well choreographed sequence... It would probably have been like the only thing that would make this freaking Alien thing worthwhile...



We got #463 that can be considered a special episode better than the usual Pierrot rotation


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2016)

Well to be fair I can't remember many really good outsourced episodes. 159 was the one,may be 2-3 another. Most of them were mediocre at best.


----------



## Blinks (Aug 6, 2016)

According to me the 459, 418 or 384 were nice ones for example . I think even if the 473 is outsourced we can hope something good.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 6, 2016)

Corax said:


> Well to be fair I can't remember many really good outsourced episodes. 159 was the one,may be 2-3 another. Most of them were mediocre at best.


159 outsourced to Mouse was directed/story boarded by Sugai.
209, although an in house episode had 3 out of 9 animators from Mouse, was again SB/dir. by Sugai.
Same Sugai will SB/Dir. 475 with Mouse.
Kakashi gaiden (NS-119) was outsourced to Magic bus. I don't remember it being bad. But then, magic bus no longer doing outsourced episode in Naruto. Same team did 78,87,96,104, 112, 119, 128, 136, 145,154, 161 etc.


----------



## neshru (Aug 6, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> 1 Kakashi gaiden (NS-119) was outsourced to Magic bus. I don't remember it being bad.


That was actually when they started to use chief ADs on outsourced episodes to improve the quality of the drawings. I think there was an actual quote from someone on staff that the material they were given for episode 119 looked so bad that they decided to go over all the drawings. Then they probably liked the results and decided to do it for all outsourced episodes from that point on.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2016)

I am only sure that even in the outsourced episode they ll make a certain scene of 473 look quite good. Not sure about entire episode.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 7, 2016)

In U.S. dollars, how much does it cost to produce a Yamashita or Gorou-level episode?


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 7, 2016)

ATastyMuffin said:


> In U.S. dollars, how much does it cost to produce a Yamashita or Gorou-level episode?



It's more about manpower and the time they get to produce the episode instead of budget.
For example One Punch Man had an for a 1-season anime but due to the high quality animators most of the action scenes looked superb.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Aug 7, 2016)

Does anyone else think the beginning of #690 (when Kaguya is ****** in the ****) will be featured in episode #474 as opposed to #473? 

Ever since I saw Murata's work in #455, I always thought he would be perfect for adapting _that _scene. So I am very glad to see that this is now a possibility. If the majority of the Kaguya finale is shafted in #473, then I at least hope Kaguya's ****** has some of Murata's magic in the following episode.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 7, 2016)

Zorp said:


> Makes sense that this episode covered two chapters, given what happened.  The clone antics on their own were probably a chapter unto themselves.
> 
> Gotta hand it to Sakura for pulling out all the reserves to get Sasuke back.  Even though she thought about Naruto a bit in the filler segment, I don't think it detracted from the much greater Sasusaku moment we got when they made eye contact.  I'm not sure there has ever been a more intimate glance in the whole story.  It was like Sakura was asking, "You'll give me babies...right?" and Sasuke was like, "Kay."
> 
> ...





Narutofreak1412 said:


> It's more about manpower and the time they get to produce the episode instead of budget.
> For example One Punch Man had an for a 1-season anime but due to the high quality animators most of the action scenes looked superb.



So do the best animators not have premium psyche is over in Japan? That kinda sucks. I guess it shouldn't balloon to dwarf other costs but they should be paid better than run of the mill animators right?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 8, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> It's more about manpower and the time they get to produce the episode instead of budget.
> For example One Punch Man had an for a 1-season anime but due to the high quality animators most of the action scenes looked superb.



Okay, so does the time they get to produce vary often? Just trying to ballpark costs here. Would it be around $500,000 for a typical Yamashita episode?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 8, 2016)

*Ken'ichi Fujisawa directed this week's Mob Psycho 100 and yes the action in the episode is Narutoness *


*BTW looking over the staff listing again and #373 might be one chapter*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wildcookie (Aug 8, 2016)

Fujisawa did a great job, some cuts were just outstanding. Wish Naruto had more of these extremely fast paced fighting animation nowadays


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 8, 2016)

After watching the Battle of Gods arc from Dragon Ball Super, I really can't get too angry at even the worst animation of Naruto.


----------



## Kony (Aug 11, 2016)

Canon scenes in the next episode look well drawn as expected with Ohkawara Retsu
Sad thing is that most of the action stuff should be in 473. Last strike might be Murata if we're lucky


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 11, 2016)

_*Kony,  seeing how episode #473's title is basically chapter #688's title. I don't see it covering chapter 689 too. Especially when the episode mostly be flashback heavy. *_


_*Edited: Takashi Tomioka was today's NARUTO Shippuden episode. I guess he did that small cut of Naruto vs Kaguya*_


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 11, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Yeah. Had noticed. Anyways like expected Chiyuki Tanaka was in top KA. Masaharu Tada also did KA.
> 
> Edit: some stuffs from Naruto's animators:
> 
> ...


I have to find out how to purchase these.

@Animeblue Didn't he do the part with all the clones in the air fighting Kaguya?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 12, 2016)

*That what I think  @Alchemist73 *


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 12, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *That what I think  @Alchemist73 *


Didn't you upload a Tetsuya Takeuchi Naruto mad at one point? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## fuff (Aug 13, 2016)

hey guys, who did the danzo vs sasuke fight so from ep 209ish to 216 (i think) its animated so good. will that person be doing any upcoming eps?


----------



## neshru (Aug 13, 2016)

fuff said:


> hey guys, who did the danzo vs sasuke fight so from ep 209ish to 216 (i think) its animated so good. will that person be doing any upcoming eps?


That fight had three stand-out episodes: 209, 211 and 216. 

Episode 209 had Masayuki Kouda as animation director, one of the best ADs to ever work on the series. The key animators on that episode weren't particularly noteworthy, but Kouda's presence on the episode raised the overall quality significantly. That was a distinctive trait of his episodes: they used to be incredibly polished and look particularly impressive even if the actual animators weren't anything special. He recently came back to the series after years of absence with episode 469, which unfortunately lacked the quality of his older episodes.
The other person of note on 209 was episode director Yoshihiro Sugai. He had a thing for dynamic action scenes, but he hardly ever managed to pull off his vision since he used to be paired with trash animators most of the time. His only other noteworthy episode is 159, where he took the trash animators he used to work with to their limits and created something that was actually pretty impressive.

Episode 211 had series director Hayato Date as episode director, and featured a bunch of solid animators. I think the first half of the episode was solo animated by Seiko Asai, one of the best semi-regular animators working on the series (does she still work on Naruto? I haven't been following).

Episode 216 again had animation director Masayuki Kouda handling the first half, and featured a bunch of solid animators including Hiroyuki Yamashita.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 13, 2016)

Speaking of 469 and it's awesome animation for something totally mundane... why do they keep wasting budgets on totally mundane stuff? Like Hinata vs Pain really should have had its budget to one of the earlier Naruto vs Pain episodes, preferably the first one. Kakashi vs Obito was a good episode but it was weird they animated a fight so well everyone laughed at in the manga. And let's not even mention chikara and all the budget wasted on that. Only recent episode that pops to mind with a good choice for budget was Madara vs Shinobi Alliance since it was the big reveal for "The" main bad. But yeah, what is with them giving good budgets to weird episodes? Or does anyone here think Kakashi's mask deserves a good budget?


----------



## neshru (Aug 13, 2016)

Not Naruto related, but a little music video I made about an awesome animator:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Platypus (Aug 14, 2016)

One of my favourite animators 

Seriously check him out if you haven't already


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 14, 2016)

neshru said:


> Not Naruto related, but a little music video I made about an awesome animator:


One of the main reasons I'm becoming an animator is because this man alone.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 14, 2016)

Alchemist73 said:


> Didn't you upload a Tetsuya Takeuchi Naruto mad at one point? I can't seem to find it.


*@Alchemist73 it probably got remove *







neshru said:


> That fight had three stand-out episodes: 209, 211 and 216.
> 
> Episode 209 had Masayuki Kouda as animation director, one of the best ADs to ever work on the series. The key animators on that episode weren't particularly noteworthy, but Kouda's presence on the episode raised the overall quality significantly. That was a distinctive trait of his episodes: they used to be incredibly polished and look particularly impressive even if the actual animators weren't anything special. He recently came back to the series after years of absence with episode 469, which unfortunately lacked the quality of his older episodes.
> The other person of note on 209 was episode director Yoshihiro Sugai. He had a thing for dynamic action scenes, but he hardly ever managed to pull off his vision since he used to be paired with trash animators most of the time. His only other noteworthy episode is 159, where he took the trash animators he used to work with to their limits and created something that was actually pretty impressive.
> ...


*@neshru Asai probably working on that SAO movie with Kengo Matsumoto*





RockSauron said:


> Speaking of 469 and it's awesome animation for something totally mundane... why do they keep wasting budgets on totally mundane stuff? Like Hinata vs Pain really should have had its budget to one of the earlier Naruto vs Pain episodes, preferably the first one. Kakashi vs Obito was a good episode but it was weird they animated a fight so well everyone laughed at in the manga. And let's not even mention chikara and all the budget wasted on that. Only recent episode that pops to mind with a good choice for budget was Madara vs Shinobi Alliance since it was the big reveal for "The" main bad. But yeah, what is with them giving good budgets to weird episodes? Or does anyone here think Kakashi's mask deserves a good budget?



*@RockSauron  They're character big moments(this probably not the right word to use) *


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 15, 2016)

Platypus said:


> One of my favourite animators
> 
> Seriously check him out if you haven't already



I already was a big fan of his sword fight scenes, but I fell in love with him after his scene in the first episode of Kekkai Sensen. The feeling of speed and time is just outstanding!


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 15, 2016)

neshru said:


> I think the first half of the episode was solo animated by Seiko Asai, one of the best semi-regular animators working on the series (does she still work on Naruto? I haven't been following).


You can check what she did in her 
In Naruto, she did work in current OP and ED.

Regarding Yukata Nakamura, it is crazy how much Kobayashi is influenced by his style.

Love his effect animation and transformations too. I don't watch much anime but watched soul Eater recently. And his scenes just stand out.

*Edit:*


Alchemist73 said:


> I have to find out how to purchase these.


Those were sold in Comiket (Comic Market 90) August 12-14. Nishio's available in 

For Naoki Kobayashi's illustrations you can check in his .


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 16, 2016)

Alchemist73 said:


> I have to find out how to purchase these.





tkROUT said:


> You can check what she did in her
> In Naruto, she did work in current OP and ED.
> 
> Regarding Yukata Nakamura, it is crazy how much Kobayashi is influenced by his style.
> ...



*or*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (Aug 16, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> Speaking of 469 and it's awesome animation for something totally mundane... why do they keep wasting budgets on totally mundane stuff?



Knowing that Yamashita and Fuji made their debut as directors on the main storyline, I can't see why Pierrot would have forced Kouda to be in charge of random stuff. So I assume Kouda himself was okay to work on it.


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 16, 2016)

Kouda directed a lot of filler episodes if I remember correctly. My favourite filler he directed was Sasori's backstory during the war. You see whoever wrote the script for that episode deserves to work on future  filler arcs.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 18, 2016)

_*Like everyone expected, there going be some changes to OP*_

_link_


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 18, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Like everyone expected, there going be some changes to OP*_
> 
> _link_



New song?


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 18, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> New song?


*No, some modifications and new added scenes in the current opening...

I'm carious to see Murata's episode just to cover one event after this fight and contains many flashbacks... I don't know -_-*


----------



## Kony (Aug 18, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *No, some modifications and new added scenes in the current opening...
> 
> I'm carious to see Murata's episode just to cover one event after this fight and contains many flashbacks... I don't know -_-*



Can't remember if that is 474's summary which has Zetsu's added content


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 18, 2016)

Kony said:


> Can't remember if that is 474's summary which has Zetsu's added content


*Judging from the preview, it may be added there...
*
*Not Naruto related, but Naoki Kobayashi was listed as the top KA in Kizumonogatari II: Nekketsu-hen movie*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 18, 2016)

*@ASYM638  Well that explain Kobayashi's absent, Suzuki and Arai seem to brought him along. That said, hopefully Abe or Imamura return the favor, like Suzuki and Abe*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 18, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Like everyone expected, there going be some changes to OP*_
> 
> _link_


is that for next week?


----------



## fuff (Aug 18, 2016)

they are prob gonna take the kaguyya parts out next week...it would make sense


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 18, 2016)

*@fuff In September ,  the changes will most likely be with Murata's episode *

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2016)

I have to say  472 has nice animation. Better than standard in house. Onishi's episodes has been always good.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 19, 2016)

Watched two episodes together. As expected flashback fest. But production-wise, I like the gravity effect in 471, not sure why it was changed/missing in 472. Hadn't seen Mizuno directed episode for quite a long time (having skipped fillers). But this was below expectation. The eyelashes in Onishi's part were quite something,  Retsu's part had some alright art (correction) but not upto mark. Ukulele was top animator. 

*Spoiler*: _NS-471 credit_ 




脚本：宮田由佳
脚本協力（忍術創案）：彦久保雅博
絵コンテ：ユキヒロマツシタ
演出：堀内直樹
作画監督：高橋直樹、藤優子
総作画監督：金塚泰彦

原画：安藤幹彦　川口弘明　栗崎健太朗　水村十司　堀内球子
　　　 内藤嘉人　矢野久仁子　藤優子　富岡隆司　小竹歩

第二原画：
　　　 佐々木萌

　　　 きのプロダクション　震雷　未来動画

動画：drop





*Spoiler*: _NS-472 credit_ 




脚本：宮田由佳
脚本協力（忍術創案）：彦久保雅博
絵コンテ・演出：白川巨椋
作画監督：大西雅也、大河原烈

原画：ウクレレ善似郎　江森真理子　大河原烈　大西雅也　加藤久美子
　　　 桑野佳子　摺木沙織　林智子　藤井孝博　宮司好文

　　　 スタジオ・ザイン　谷澤泰史

　　　 九州アニメーション　中渡葉月　中村翠

第二原画：
　　　 網野まゆり　倉田きみ　渡邊兼介

　　　 ぴえろ作画室
　　　 有賀詩織　勝谷優香　杉本麻菜美　高藤彩　田口愛梨

　　　 ウォンバット　伊藤哲也　犬飼さおり

　　　 スタジオ・ザイン

動画：ぴえろ作画室
　　　 有賀詩織　池田晃子　勝谷優香　金子文恵　高藤彩

　　　 ウォンバット　竹内稔晴　兼子正猛

　　　 誠品動画　NARA ANIMATION






Animeblue said:


> *@ASYM638  Well that explain Kobayashi's absent, Suzuki and Arai seem to brought him along. That said, hopefully Abe or Imamura return the favor, like Suzuki and Abe*


It is unfortunate that Suzuki & Kobayashi went Kizumonogatari, like-wise Norio matsumoto and Fujisawa worked on Mob Pyscho, while Gorou and Wakabayashi got their own series. Well, some would/might return for final fight episode but still, the amount of decent/well animation is severely lacking for what ever cannon episode I have seen. What is even sad that they may save some energy/effort for Naruto novel's adaptation, that may affect canon episodes before that.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 19, 2016)

*@tkROUT It seem that Kaguya fight felt the full force of the blunt. That said, I think we still on schedule for the back to back after Odaira's episode. Speaking of  Odaira's episode, do you think Tanaka will be his animation supervisor. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 19, 2016)

*@Animeblue I don't know about the remaining in-house staffs that will handle the final volume if all of those directors/animators are busy with the other series... Our next rotation is the only hope that we can hang on it... *


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 19, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@tkROUT It seem that Kaguya fight felt the full force of the blunt. That said, I think we still on schedule for the back to back after Odaira's episode. Speaking of  Odaira's episode, do you think Tanaka will be his animation supervisor. *


Not sure we will get Odaira as director for inhouse episode before ch.699. Anyways, my guess Tanaka most likely be an animator in episode Kumiko as supervisor.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 20, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *@Animeblue I don't know about the remaining in-house staffs that will handle the final volume if all of those directors/animators are busy with the other series... Our next rotation is the only hope that we can hang on it... *



_*Kouda was able to direct #469 while working on Active Raid#17, which air few days later . And the production of #474 was at same time when Murata did work on 91 Days/ Fujisawa was able to do some animation for OP#19. ..So I don't see why Kobayashi/ Fujisawa won't be able available for  future episodes .*_





tkROUT said:


> Not sure we will get Odaira as director for inhouse episode before ch.699. Anyways, my guess Tanaka most likely be an animator in episode Kumiko as supervisor.



*Really ? then who do you think is going to direct episode #476*


----------



## Kony (Aug 20, 2016)

Both Murata and Sugai are not in the usual rotation so maybe they stopped it starting volume 72 adaptation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 20, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Really ? then who do you think is going to direct episode #476*


I checked Odaira's profile, looks like he/she  did work with Tanaka as AD in baby Step S1,S2. Don't know much about him, but expecting different for this will be vol.72!!     OFC, I can be totally wrong.!


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 20, 2016)

If Norio does not return ;____;

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 21, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> I checked Odaira's profile, looks like he/she  did work with Tanaka as AD in baby Step S1,S2. Don't know much about him, but expecting different for this will be vol.72!!     OFC, I can be totally wrong.!


*I see. So you think the lineup will similar Chikara *



Zensuki said:


> If Norio does not return ;____;



*I don't think that will be a problem despite him  working on Kimi no Na. Norio can 100 cuts in a month and an anime episode have about 300 cut

Edit:
Since I don't have my eyes, I'll just leave this here for the others




*


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 25, 2016)

Second half of episode 473 was totally redrawn in some scenes and was not Kanezuka the man in charge of it. I guess it's an uncredited teamwork from the main studio to give a proper ending. Next episode directed by Murata looks very good, similar to 363


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 25, 2016)

How long are we expecting the fight to last? I give it three episodes.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 25, 2016)

preview looks good. Whats the line up for the next episode?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 25, 2016)

*@wowfel #474 is being directed/storyboard by Murata*

_*In other news thing are looking **********...(that is all I can say for now)*_


----------



## fuff (Aug 25, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@wowfel #474 is being directed/storyboard by Murata*
> 
> _*In other news thing are looking **********...(that is all I can say for now)*_


..im curious what those blanks are lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kony (Aug 26, 2016)

fuff said:


> ..im curious what those blanks are lol



I think @Animeblue is a bit scared to forecast something that maybe won't happen


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 26, 2016)

*Kobayashi and Matsumoto worked on Kimi no Na wa*



fuff said:


> ..im curious what those blanks are lol


*Sorry @fuff I can not say.*



Kony said:


> I think @Animeblue is a bit scared to forecast something that maybe won't happen



*@Kony I see what you did there*


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 26, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *I see. So you think the lineup will similar Chikara *


Not expecting anything polished / movie-like Chikara for which lasted for 6 episodes. But Naruto P1 had 129-133 all in-house. With 133 being truly league above the rest, and 129 was fine too, rest were just normal in-house ep, better than out-sourced ones.
Similarly, there may be more 476-479(+480 ?) in-house, but actual action episode with high budget might be one, another one less action high/mid-high episode. Although I like Norio's action choreography and animation, still can't forget Rurouni Kenshin 31 (thanks to director and Atsuko Nakajima's work too). Would love to see him do story board for both action and non-action episode. I mean in absence of Wakabayashi, he can fill in may be for story board the episode he will be working.


Animeblue said:


> _*In other news thing are looking **********...(that is all I can say for now)*_


OFC you didn't mean Oishii directing and Nishio AD episode for ch-698/699, right ?

Anyways, judging from reaction from episode thread, episode-473 is completely skip-able, I guess.

*Spoiler*: _473 credit_ 



*第693話「写輪眼、再び」*

脚本：宮田由佳
脚本協力（忍術創案）：彦久保雅博
絵コンテ：ユキヒロマツシタ
演出：村山靖
作画監督：李宰遠、柳昇希、田中彩
総作画監督：金塚泰彦

原画：西田美弥子　亀山進矢　西川雅史　小原太一郎　吉永剛
　　　 岡戸智凱　片岡康治　北條裕之　昆冨美子　青柳重美
　　　 水野知己　梶原賢二　Jung gyu tak

　　　 NEOX　studio Cj　Mabus　スタジオ九魔　SEA COMPANY

動画・デジタル彩色：studio Cj　Mabus　スタジオ九魔　SEA COMPANY　デジクラフト


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 26, 2016)

*I see, so something like Boruto(storyboard wise) since Norio storyboard the final battle.
As for Oishii question, I mention that he and Masuda were talking about NARUTO. And Masuda suggest that he should direct an episode and Oishii said he won't mind directing one.

As for me, like somewhat mention before I'm exciting about ******** due to ********  *


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 26, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *As for Oishii question, I mention that he and Masuda were talking about NARUTO. And Masuda suggest that he should direct an episode and Oishii said he won't mind directing one. *


It wasn't question. I was just joking, in case it wasn't clear. (I know Masuda's talk )


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 26, 2016)

*I figure, but just to make sure.   *


*btw Hirofumi Suzuki chief animation supervisor for Zaregoto*


----------



## Indra (Aug 27, 2016)

So the final battle is looking bad?


----------



## fuff (Aug 27, 2016)

the boruto fight scene were awesome is it the same team?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 28, 2016)

lndra said:


> So the final battle is looking bad?


* From what I been told by Pierrot, the final fight will be fantastic. About Suzuki thing, he is only one of them

With that said, I'm more curious about the pacing/storyboard of the final battle since ***** was hyping it and use term that really got me super excite  *

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Indra (Aug 28, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> * From what I been told by Pierrot, the final fight will be fantastic. About Suzuki thing, he is only one of them
> 
> With that said, I'm more curious about the pacing/storyboard of the final battle since ***** was hyping it and use term that really got me super excite  *


Good to here! I'm pumped now.


----------



## Kony (Aug 28, 2016)

I think I got who about is talking @Animeblue , if so we are both big fans of that guy indeed


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 28, 2016)

I have to wonder about the pacing, too. Even just one episode on the level of Episode #167 would be good. I really hope Wakabayashi is involved with an episode, at full power.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2016)

Kony said:


> I think I got who about is talking @Animeblue , if so we are both big fans of that guy indeed



*Don't say thing now @Kony. That said do you guys have any predictions for staff listing  *


----------



## ASYM638 (Aug 29, 2016)

*I think that September schedule will have only one outsourced episode while the remaining are Pierrot's. Odaria, Yamashita, Tsuru and Kobayashi will be there of course...*


----------



## Kony (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyways the lineup will be out in 7-8 days, suspense time is going to be over soon


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Aug 29, 2016)

Such a strange feeling...
I think the next shedule will be the last one I'm really looking forward to because I don't care as much about the epilog stuff as I care about the amazing fights in the mainstory. That doesn't mean that I'm not exited about possible future episodes, but I think it won't be the same like the last 8-9 years, where we were reading the manga & speculating about the anime staff :/

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## neshru (Aug 30, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Such a strange feeling...
> I think the next shedule will be the last one I'm really looking forward to because I don't care as much about the epilog stuff as I care about the amazing fights in the mainstory. That doesn't mean that I'm not exited about possible future episodes, but I think it won't be the same like the last 8-9 years, where we were reading the manga & speculating about the anime staff :/


Well, it's not like our favorite animators are gonna disappear after the series is over. They will move on to new and more exciting projects. There will still be tons of awesomely animated action to look forward to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 30, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Such a strange feeling...
> I think the next shedule will be the last one I'm really looking forward to because I don't care as much about the epilog stuff as I care about the amazing fights in the mainstory. That doesn't mean that I'm not exited about possible future episodes, but I think it won't be the same like the last 8-9 years, where we were reading the manga & speculating about the anime staff :/



I'm pretty sure the majority of the fanbase is with you on that. Bar any future movies this is the end of the Naruto anime canon. Hope it goes out with a bang like Boruto the movie and the manga did.


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 1, 2016)

*The new version OP anime staff*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 1, 2016)

New OP cuts are amazing, especially the last scene.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pagatcha (Sep 1, 2016)

I am gonna guess... some of the new opening cuts are done by Wakabayashi? I mean not taijutsu parts


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 1, 2016)

*No, Wakayabashi didn't work for the opening...

We have Mai Yonekawa and Tetsuya Masuda who were in charge for the opening... They did many cuts in many episodes of the second season of Haikyuu anime...

Hideto Tanaka was on the list as well... No Yamashita, no Kobayashi even no Suzuki in the new version... Nishio had more involvement for this version than the previous ones...*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## root (Sep 1, 2016)

That opening looked great! Wasn't expecting that much new animation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Sep 1, 2016)

Dat opening


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 1, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Ep 474 credit_ 




脚本・忍術創案：彦久保雅博
絵コンテ・演出：むらた雅彦
作画監督：富田恵美、一ノ瀬結梨、山口杏奈

原画：田中ちゆき　多田雅治　安達祐輔　中村ユミ　堀内珠子
　　　 富田恵美　小平麻紀　兵渡勝　松村和子　とみながまり
　　　 むらなかひろび　安倍篤子　松本みやこ　増田伸孝　黄成希

　　　 ウォンバット

第二原画：
　　　 冨岡寛　持田愛　渡邊兼介　網野まゆり　江森真理子

　　　 スタジオ・ザイン
　　　 佐藤美幸　長野順一　浅見恵美

　　　 ぴえろ作画室　田口愛梨

　　　 中村プロダクション　スタジオ・ワンパック



Chiyuki Tanaka, Masaharu Tada, Hyodo Masaru etc..


*Spoiler*: _OP credit_ 




絵コンテ・演出：黒津安明
作画監督：西尾鉄也

原画：河野紘一郎　藤澤研一　増田哲弥　米川麻衣　朝井聖子
　　　 とみながまり　田中秀人





*Spoiler*: _only small change in ED credit:_ 




絵コンテ・演出・作画監督・原画：小林直樹

原画：黄成希　藤井俊郎　小柳達也　滝山真哲　朝井聖子
　　　 鈴木博文　山下宏幸　河野紘一郎　甲田正行　大河原烈

第二原画：夘野一郎　田口愛梨  *田中秀人*


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 1, 2016)

*I can clearly see Sugai's involvement for the next episode based on the preview, it'll be very good tbh... looking forward to it *


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 1, 2016)

New opening is what I expected as a final opening.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 1, 2016)

It's a good thing the next episode takes place during the day because sp sucks at night scenes. Just look at the entire war arc.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 1, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *I can clearly see Sugai's involvement for the next episode based on the preview, it'll be very good tbh... looking forward to it *



It screams ep 159 v 2.0 all over it
#474 was well directed by Murata, mostly in the first and last part of it.
New opening (or v 3.0 I must say) it's a good-bye and finally synchronized with the music. Nice touches for the ED.
Now looking forward to the next AD list...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 1, 2016)

the opening def look aweseome!! the song sucks tho!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## neshru (Sep 1, 2016)

darkap89 said:


> It screams ep 159 v 2.0 all over it


I don't know about that. The thing that made episode 159 stand out was the extensive use of full animation. I don't see any of that in the preview for the next episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 1, 2016)

neshru said:


> I don't know about that. The thing that made episode 159 stand out was the extensive use of full animation. I don't see any of that in the preview for the next episode.


For comparison, this was the preview for episode 159

Maybe you're right, but let's see... 475 should not have a lot of action btw and you have to take it into consideration


----------



## insane111 (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't exzpect anything out of 475. I think they'll extend 95% of the episode to talking and flashbacks, and maybe a quick start to the fight at the very end.  And that's kind of what I want them to do/.

Then it would be ideal if they dump all of their best animators into 476/477. I think Hiroyuki Yamashita has been working on one of these episodes for a long time, and I'll be pretty annoyed if he's not in the staff list. Particularly the taijutsu episode with some etra filler.

Ideally it would be nice if they could get Atsushi Wakabayashi in there, it's not very likely, but with this being the end I could see it happening.

Hiroyufki Suzxuki * Toshiyuki Tsuru are a total wildcard, I have no clue if they will show up, even though they should, simply for the fact that that they have been inolved in the series for 15 years.

I don't really want Hayato Date to direct any of the fighting, I'd prefer if he handled the ending.

And as much as I like Masayuki Kouda, I only want to see him if he is paired with Sessha Gorou. Otherwise he should juust server as key animator under someone else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 2, 2016)

*Since I can not speak on what @insane111 just said....well most of anyway. I'll just report this.... episode 8 of 91 Days was by Studio Pierrot and the staff were relatively good. *



insane111 said:


> And as much as I like Masayuki Kouda, I only want to see him if he is paired with Sessha Gorou. Otherwise he should juust server as key animator under someone else.


*Better yet an episode where his/her focus is on solely on NARUTO  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## insane111 (Sep 2, 2016)

I didn't know what 91 boys was, but looking at the staff


Animeblue said:


> *Since I can not speak on what @insane111 just said....well most of anyway. I'll just report this.... episode 8 of 91 Days was by Studio Pierrot and the staff were relatively good. *
> 
> 
> *Better yet an episode where his/her focus is on solely on NARUTO  *



I don't even know what that show is, since I've been out of the loop for the last couple months due to medical things.

However, I took a quick  glance at te director and, main staff, and episode directors for episodes 1-7 smf I'm no worried about it. They aren't borrowing any noteable animators from Naruto at all, seems to be their own unique staff.

Right now is a pretty ideal time because it seems like the large majority of Naruto's big names are free. I remember hearing Sessha Gorou was working on something a few months ago, I don't know if that's still wouldn't prevent him fro coming in to do 1 minute of key animation atleast.
Although I hope he ends up on the emotional episode. I don't think anyone wants Hayato directing the atnimion.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 2, 2016)

If Nishio isn't pairing up with Tsuru on an episode I imagine he'll be the animation supervisor for the episode that adapts Chapter #700, with Date Hayato as the storyboard artist and episode director.

I'm really pulling for Wakabayashi to be on #476 or #477, though!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## insane111 (Sep 3, 2016)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> If Nishio isn't pairing up with Tsuru on an episode I imagine he'll be the animation supervisor for the episode that adapts Chapter #700, with Date Hayato as the storyboard artist and episode director.
> 
> I'm really pulling for Wakabayashi to be on #476 or #477, though!



Atsushi Wakabayashi isn't part of SP, so it's a lot more difficult to aquire him. (and expensive).
A few months ago he was directing another anime, I'm not sure if that's still the case. Animeblue probably knows, I can't remember the name of that anime.


Norio Matusotmo also isn't part of SP, but I feel pretty good that he will be there in some capacity, even if only 2-3 minutes of key animation. I'll be kind of annoyed if they leavesuch an iconic animator out of the finale.

Even without them, most of SP's hired Naruto aniamtors seems to be hovering around, so I still have high exzpectations.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2016)

insane111 said:


> I don't exzpect anything out of 475. I think they'll extend 95% of the episode to talking and flashbacks, and maybe a quick start to the fight at the very end.  And that's kind of what I want them to do/.
> 
> Then it would be ideal if they dump all of their best animators into 476/477. I think Hiroyuki Yamashita has been working on one of these episodes for a long time, and I'll be pretty annoyed if he's not in the staff list. Particularly the taijutsu episode with some etra filler.
> 
> ...



Norio has to be there. Hope he gets to do the taijutsu bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## neshru (Sep 3, 2016)

Yeah, Norio Matsumoto is going to be there, one way or another. Even if all we get is a single Yamashita-directed episode, it's gonna have at least one Matsumoto scene.
I expect big names to show up to do a few seconds of animation each, with Kobayashi doing the remaining 15 minutes of fighting animation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 3, 2016)

Wakabayashi's series was _Garo -Guren no Tsuki- _and it ended on 1 April_. _He hasn't been up to anything since then, which increases our odds, I'd say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 3, 2016)

Somehow i think Kobayashi will be the main star for fight animation. Also is there a chance we will get to see Keni'chi Fujisawa doing some work on finale too?


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 3, 2016)

wildcookie said:


> Somehow i think Kobayashi will be the main star for fight animation. Also is there a chance we will get to see Keni'chi Fujisawa doing some work on finale too?


*As long as Fujisawa did some cuts in the new version of the current opening, the chance for involving him in the finale will be high I guess...*


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 3, 2016)

insane111 said:


> Right now is a pretty ideal time because it seems like the large majority of Naruto's big names are free. I remember hearing Sessha Gorou was working on something a few months ago, I don't know if that's still wouldn't prevent him fro coming in to do 1 minute of key animation atleast.
> \


*Sessha and Koyanagi  is too busy with Re: Zero finale to help with NARUTO. *



neshru said:


> Yeah, Norio Matsumoto is going to be there, one way or another. Even if all we get is a single Yamashita-directed episode, it's gonna have at least one Matsumoto scene.
> I expect big names to show up to do a few seconds of animation each, with Kobayashi doing the remaining 15 minutes of fighting animation.


*Considering what ******** said and that ***** knows of my YouTube channel, there high chance that ****** will be there also *





Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Wakabayashi's series was _Garo -Guren no Tsuki- _and it ended on 1 April_. _He hasn't been up to anything since then, which increases our odds, I'd say.


*You're forgetting Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul*



wildcookie said:


> Somehow i think Kobayashi will be the main star for fight animation. Also is there a chance we will get to see Keni'chi Fujisawa doing some work on finale too?


*Kobayashi won't be alone *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 3, 2016)

Fighting scenes done by koboyashi, Yamashita, and Norio will be a dream come true.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## insane111 (Sep 4, 2016)

@Animeblue I know Sessha Gorou is focused on his main project, but the onlly thing I'm expecting is a small 60 second key animation sequence or so. I think it mainly depends on him, if he wants in, he will create the time get his name in there with a little key animation.

But it's not a big deal, I just have this dream of most/all of the iconic Naruto animators showing up even if it's only for a 20-30 second clip. I don't really have any hope of seeing Wakabayashi, but I'll still be sad when his name is absent.


On the plus side I'm 99% sure Hir oyuki Yamashita will have a big role in this, and if he's not I'm gonna be pissed. Masayuki Kouda will also be there in some way, and everyone has to expect Hayato Date, how could he not be in the finale of his own series?


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 4, 2016)

insane111 said:


> I didn't know what 91 boys was, but looking at the staff
> 
> I don't even know what that show is, since I've been out of the loop for the last couple months due to medical things.
> 
> However, I took a quick  glance at te director and, main staff, and episode directors for episodes 1-7 smf I'm no worried about it. They aren't borrowing any noteable animators from Naruto at all, seems to be their own unique staff.



91 days is done by Shuka (animation studio). Its OP was directed by Murata. Total 3 out of 8 episodes outsourced. Ep.8 was outsourced to Pierrot. Imaki Hiroaki did KA.



Animeblue said:


> *You're forgetting Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul*


Is it confirmed or guess ? Any source he is working on that ?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 4, 2016)

insane111 said:


> @Animeblue I know Sessha Gorou is focused on his main project, but the onlly thing I'm expecting is a small 60 second key animation sequence or so. I think it mainly depends on him, if he wants in, he will create the time get his name in there with a little key animation.
> 
> But it's not a big deal, I just have this dream of most/all of the iconic Naruto animators showing up even if it's only for a 20-30 second clip. I don't really have any hope of seeing Wakabayashi, but I'll still be sad when his name is absent.
> 
> ...


* I see and as for Date directing the finale, I don't remember him doing that for any series that he had directed *



tkROUT said:


> 91 days is done by Shuka (animation studio). Its OP was directed by Murata. Total 3 out of 8 episodes outsourced. Ep.8 was outsourced to Pierrot. Imaki Hiroaki did KA.
> 
> 
> Is it confirmed or guess ? Any source he is working on that ?


* An guess*

*BTW *


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 4, 2016)

*^^ Nothing important, but still.. it could be an indication for when Naruto Shippuden anime will end... October 6 is a perfect day to end it since Naruto's birthday is on October 10...



			TV anime, Naruto Shippuden
Log-in bonus!
Win a [shinobi game] after log-in and play, every week before and after one hour of the broadcasting of the anime episode! I Don't forget to log-in!
Campaign starts on September 1 and will end on October 6
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 4, 2016)

So we can expect some names in the next day or two?


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 5, 2016)

Alchemist73 said:


> So we can expect some names in the next day or two?


*Yeah, big names to be honest... *


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 6, 2016)

*Here a hint about one of the upcoming episode,*


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2016)

Alchemist73 said:


> So we can expect some names in the next day or two?



Normally, should be any time between now and the net 24 hours.

I'm slightly annoyed that it hasn't been posted yet, I'm sure it will get posted  in a few hours when I go to sleep. Because that that always happens..

I'm trying to keep realistic expectations, but I'm gonna be sad if I don't see 2 of their A-teams in the list instead of just 1.


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 7, 2016)

Will be happy if Yamashita, Norio and Wakabayashi are there.  Naoki would be great as well.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 7, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Will be happy if Yamashita, Norio and Wakabayashi are there.  Naoki would be great as well.



Well it's been my beliefe that Hiroyuki Yamashita has been working hard on one of these episodes for the last few months.

As painful as it is, Wakabayashi probably won't be there, but it would be a crazy surprise.

But I do think there's a decent chance they will bring in Norio Matusmoto to server as key animator for a certain taijtsu part.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2016)

_*Here is Hint #02:*_


*In other news I find it amusing that I can kinda talk about A due the listing coming out. But not B due *******. Also the staff listing seem to cover 9/29 and 10/6*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slayer Boy (Sep 7, 2016)

*Regardless of the last fight...

I really miss Kengo Matsumoto, Keiichi Ishida, Kenichi Kutsuna, Seiko Asai

hopefully they will be back to working on novel's episodes... at least *


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2016)

*@Slayer Boy Kengo Matsumoto most likely busy with SAO movie and Keiichi Ishida busy with Kuroko no Basuke movie *


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 8, 2016)

Where's animation staff list..


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 8, 2016)

Next special


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Even the trailer doesn't tell much, but the hidden story about it is amazing tbh...

Looking forward..  *


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 8, 2016)

The suspense is killing me! I just want to know who's gonna work on this...


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 8, 2016)

wildcookie said:


> Where's animation staff list..





ASYM638 said:


> *Even the trailer doesn't tell much, but the hidden story about it is amazing tbh...
> 
> Looking forward..  *


*I'll able say something in couple hours until then here a another hint*






crystalblade13 said:


> The suspense is killing me! I just want to know who's gonna work on this...


*I knowing is even more stressful *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 8, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *I'll able say something in couple hours until then here a another hint*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can imagine lol. I gotta say though, the way your talking makes it seem like it's gonna be like some kinda ridiculous combo of amazing animators or something. Yamashita and wakabayashi co-episode? Lol, that would be godly. Or maybe Suzuki? I don't know but holy crap I don't think I've ever anticipated an episode of naruto this much before.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, that ED had like only four people. 
Sakurai Chikara you mean I guess.
Not Yuu Yamashita since you posted Ai Kunogi (久乃木 愛) 1st hint from shirobako , female animator. 

Anyways, next episode looks like Hiroyuki Yamshita. Glad they are doing this manga panel style.


----------



## neshru (Sep 8, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Next special


Wow, the animation was apparently so expensive they couldn't pay the background and color artists.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 8, 2016)

neshru said:


> Wow, the animation was apparently so expensive they couldn't pay the background and color artists.


Lmfaoo


----------



## neshru (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, even watching the preview in motion I can't see anything that justifies the black and white style. The way they are doing it just looks dull (there's no cool shading or anything, they literally just removed the color and the painted backgrounds) and makes me wonder why they thought it was a good idea. Hopefully the overall result looks cooler than what we see from the preview.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 8, 2016)

I guess it's just unfinished, because they had to make a preview 3 weeks before airing.


----------



## neshru (Sep 8, 2016)

I thought that might be the case at first, but it doesn't look unfinished. It looks like it was done that way on purpose.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 8, 2016)

crystalblade13 said:


> I can imagine lol. I gotta say though, the way your talking makes it seem like it's gonna be like some kinda ridiculous combo of amazing animators or something. Yamashita and wakabayashi co-episode? Lol, that would be godly. Or maybe Suzuki? I don't know but holy crap I don't think I've ever anticipated an episode of naruto this much before.



*I see and I was only given permission to talk about A... not B. I can not answer this *



tkROUT said:


> Well, that ED had like only four people.
> Sakurai Chikara you mean I guess.
> Not Yuu Yamashita since you posted Ai Kunogi (久乃木 愛) 1st hint from shirobako , female animator.
> 
> Anyways, next episode looks like Hiroyuki Yamshita. Glad they are doing this manga panel style.


*Since I was given permission to talk A. Here are few clues*
*Ai Kunogi: What was the famous thing that she did/said in ShiroBako*

*Lost Tower: The animator who did that cut, has worked with A*


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 8, 2016)

So are they purposefully having unfinished animation in the preview just so they don't spoil god tier animation...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 8, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Since I was given permission to talk A. Here are few clues*
> *Ai Kunogi: What was the famous thing that she did/said in ShiroBako*
> *Lost Tower: The animator who did that cut, has worked with A*


I haven't seen that anime. Only looked for that because of your pic.
Regarding Lost Tower, cant say about that particular cut, but cuts after that look like a mix of Hyodo Masaru and Chiyuki Tanaka, one could be KA and other being supervisor.
But that doesn't add up 3rd clue. With Yuu Yamashita and Sakurai being the only ones who worked in ED and the 4th movie.

Anyways talk in 2ch is that one ep Tsuru(direct)/Suzuki(AD) another ep.Yamashita(direct+AD). We will know soon.

About today's episode, it was far better for and outsourced episode. Both Chief AD Kanezuka, post production team and Sugai did a good job. I liked Sasuke's genjutsu cut.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 8, 2016)

*@tkROUT You're getting closer to A, here another hint  *


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 8, 2016)

*So, did Yuu Yamashita and Sakurai work in Chikara arc? I'm sure Yamashita did but not for Sakurai...

@Animeblue, you meant Tokuyuki Matsutake??*


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 8, 2016)

_*@ASYM638 Yes and no.*_


----------



## neshru (Sep 8, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> talk in 2ch is that one ep Tsuru(direct)/Suzuki(AD) another ep.Yamashita(direct+AD).


That would sound about right. But to be honest I hope it's something a little more exciting than the usual Tsuru.


----------



## root (Sep 8, 2016)

Wouldn't be the first time an amazing episode had an underwhelming preview.

I am hype no matter how it turns out but animeblue is inadvertently making it sound like next ep will be the second coming of anime Jezus, even though s/he's said nothing  xD


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 8, 2016)

@neshru Part of me agrees with your sentiment but also part of me wants them to work in one of finale of the series that they have contributed and influenced so much.
*
@Animeblue;
Sakurai Chikara - ED6, Lost tower, ED 11*
Yu Yamashita - Lost Tower, ED 11
Chiyuki Tanaka - Lost Tower, ED 6
Hyodo Masaru - Lost Tower


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 8, 2016)

*@tkROUT try again... and an easy clue for you guys, A is ********


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't know if I remember correctly, but @Animeblue mentioned one day that Mamoru Oshii was interested in participating on the anime somehow. Kinda crazy if it's true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Sep 8, 2016)

It is a given that final fight will have the best animation possible. I think even the best of all 2016 shows. After all this is the last fight of 15 years long super popular title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 8, 2016)

The preview was probably done to look like comic panels because that has been the usual go-to for big comic events. _One Piece_ movies keep using Satou Masayuki because of how much he matches Oda's style and now the producer for _Naruto_ wants something different. That's probably why Tsuru's drawings for the _Boruto: Naruto The Movie_ ending were made to look like comic panels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 8, 2016)

Movie staff or die !!


+ Naokki Kobayashi


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 8, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Anyways talk in 2ch is that one ep Tsuru(direct)/Suzuki(AD) another ep.Yamashita(direct+AD). We will know soon.



_* 2ch is **********_


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 8, 2016)

#475 was well directed, nice music choices, atmosphere. There're some interesting scenes here and there qith good art. Definitely not a #159 v2.0 but I'm glad Sugai was in charge of this.

How much tease for the final battle... I'm worried about the preview, but I think it's something Pierrot went up for to not display the real art/animation of the episode. Or, rather, I hope it's this the reason to give us that.


----------



## Near67 (Sep 8, 2016)

A while after watching the episode, I realized that Sugai had been involved in this episode. 
Though, I couldn't find a scene that made his work stand out (like it did in 159).

Then... I went back and remembered that scene where Sasuke uses genjutsu on Sakura, it had the same effect as the scene in 159 where Choji is running away from Smiley Pain's missile. Same style - definitely Sugai!

Though, that was the only notable scene from this episode. I wish it could've lasted longer than that :/


On a side note, I am so pumped to know the animators for the upcoming episodes. If Suzuki is back, then I'm all for it. His episodes are so professional and have that movie quality effect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 8, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _* 2ch is **********_



In other words tkROUT prediction is correctly, isn't it blue


----------



## insane111 (Sep 8, 2016)

What happened to the staff for 476? Was it just not listed or TBA?

For that matter they should've also listed the first episode of October, these cryptic things make me nervois

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (Sep 8, 2016)

That black&white seems to be Tsuru but art doesn't look like Suzuki


----------



## neshru (Sep 8, 2016)

Kony said:


> That black&white seems to be Tsuru


What makes you think so? He hasn't done anything similar in style on Naruto. 
I'd be surprised if the black and white episode was Tsuru, since is looks really plain. Even keeping the b&w theme, I'd expect something a lot more elaborate and stylish from him.


----------



## Kony (Sep 8, 2016)

@neshru just the fact he did that on the last two movies. But I liked 2nd part of the fight the most so i hope #477 is going to be on a higher level than #476's

Something really disappointing would be another 248/249


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 8, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@tkROUT try again... and an easy clue for you guys, A is ********





Animeblue said:


> _* 2ch is **********_


If you mean Hiroyuki Yamashita (Pumpkin scissors) then it is hardly any surprise, though he didn't work in ED 11(clue 3). The preview art already gave away.
And, like Neshru, part of me will want more than Yamashita/Tsuru/Suzuki etc.



Near67 said:


> A while after watching the episode, I realized that Sugai had been involved in this episode.
> Though, I couldn't find a scene that made his work stand out (like it did in 159).
> 
> Then... I went back and remembered that scene where Sasuke uses genjutsu on Sakura, it had the same effect as the scene in 159 where Choji is running away from Smiley Pain's missile. Same style - definitely Sugai!
> ...


Yeah that was the stand out cut. Although there is 360 rotation cut of Sasuke saying he will put biju under control. Being non-action episode I hadn't expected much dynamic camera work, rather more low angle, closeup and up angle shots. There is Naruto's jumping scene (was also in preview) around 10:36, and overall angle choice in flashback of Sasuke features some of that, but hardly much to be called signature Sugai style or unique to him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## llazy77 (Sep 8, 2016)

Black and white is cool I like that they are trying something different for once.


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah, the preview definitely looks like what Tsuru did for the last two movie endings. Maybe he's doing key animation himself?


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 









476.477-
screen play-*Yuka Miyata*
Storyboard/Episode director/Animation director- *Hiroyuki Yamashita*

478-
screen play/Storyboard/Episode director-*Toshiyuki Tsuru*
Animation director-*Toshiyuki Tsuru/Hiroto Tanaka*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Am I about to see another Chikara arc treatment or even better? Because #478 staff is as same as #293... I hope it'll be better..

Great to see Tsuru to handle that chapter *


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 9, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Am I about to see another Chikara arc treatment or even better? Because #478 staff is as same as #293... I hope it'll be better..
> 
> Great to see Tsuru to handle that chapter *


With  Hiroto Tanaka working on the episode, this epsiode will definitely have some interesting & great layout. Tsuru himself is great at this but Hiroto Tanaka is art/lay out/ setting specialist. And again, Tsuru being on script makes that all tusru episode. The only short coming in Tsuru I see sometime,  he suck at OST selection (e.g.in Chikara). But this being manga ending episode I don't think there will be any short coming.

Overall double episode-good action episode
478- Movie quality refined episode

The only thing I wonder if 477 is some secret staff. Will Yamashita do both episode ? Although magazine says so. We have only seen 476 preview. @Animeblue mentioning he/she knows some secret (B) ! And Yamashita / Tsuru hardly any secret.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Yeah, I liked Tanaka's treatment in the Chikara arc there, it was so great...

And for those secret staff we want to know more about it, will Yamashita again select Boruto movie's staff for the special and will he be involved again in #478? So, yeah ... @Animeblue, it's time to wear that ANBU mask again *


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 9, 2016)

Yamashita doing 2 episodes together all alone? There must be some secret KA staff for sure 
Now I'm just only worried about B&W


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 9, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> If you mean Hiroyuki Yamashita (Pumpkin scissors) then it is hardly any surprise, though he didn't work in ED 11(clue 3). The preview art already gave away.
> And, like Neshru, part of me will want more than Yamashita/Tsuru/Suzuki etc.
> 
> 
> Yeah that was the stand out cut. Although there is 360 rotation cut of Sasuke saying he will put biju under control. Being non-action episode I hadn't expected much dynamic camera work, rather more low angle, closeup and up angle shots. There is Naruto's jumping scene (was also in preview) around 10:36, and overall angle choice in flashback of Sasuke features some of that, but hardly much to be called signature Sugai style or unique to him.


*Yes. As for ED#11 clue/Lost Tower clue the animators worked with Yamashita/Tsuru*



ASYM638 said:


> *Yeah, I liked Tanaka's treatment in the Chikara arc there, it was so great...
> 
> And for those secret staff we want to know more about it, will Yamashita again select Boruto movie's staff for the special and will he be involved again in #478? So, yeah ... @Animeblue, it's time to wear that ANBU mask again *


*Funny that you mention that because ****** told me some more detail and told me about ******. But I can not talk about ******** and ******* at this time*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 9, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Yeah that was the stand out cut. Although there is 360 rotation cut of Sasuke saying he will put biju under control. Being non-action episode I hadn't expected much dynamic camera work, rather more low angle, closeup and up angle shots. There is Naruto's jumping scene (was also in preview) around 10:36, and overall angle choice in flashback of Sasuke features some of that, but hardly much to be called signature Sugai style or unique to him.



For an outsourced non-action episode, Sugai did a good job. Other than the well presented flashback with cool angles, what I liked most is how he represented the Sakura's moment and the improved art / animation when she was on screen and Sasuke genjutsu-stabbed her


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Wish there was Hironori Tanaka with Tsuru on 478 instead of Hiroto..


----------



## neshru (Sep 9, 2016)

So the fight is three episodes-long? Or is 478 the closing chapter?



wildcookie said:


> Wish there was Hironori Tanaka with Tsuru on 478 instead of Hiroto..


I can't see Hironori Tanaka's style working on a Tsuru episode, not as an animation director. Their styles are way too different to fit together.
Speaking of Hironori Tanaka, is he still working in the industry? He used to do a lot of cool animation but he hasn't been in the spotlight for quite a while now.


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 9, 2016)

neshru said:


> So the fight is three episodes-long? Or is 478 the closing chapter?


*
According to the summaries, the fight will end at #478 not #477 after both of them hit each other with their strongest jutsus, so chapter #698 will be at #478*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Sep 9, 2016)

neshru said:


> Speaking of Hironori Tanaka, is he still working in the industry? He used to do a lot of cool animation but he hasn't been in the spotlight for quite a while now.


From what I recall, he did the Mob Psycho 100 intro fight scene and a bit in Re Zero #3.


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 9, 2016)

If chapter #698 is in 478 with Tsuru and Hiroto in charge. Is there a possibility #699 or even #700 will be done by Hirofumi Suzuki or Nishio in charge as animation director/supervisor?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 9, 2016)

_Studio Pierrot blog post _


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 9, 2016)

478 should have 699 but will it have 700?


----------



## Lovely (Sep 9, 2016)

If they're going to adapt the novels it would make sense for them to postpone chapter 700.


----------



## Kony (Sep 9, 2016)

I think Yamashita won't be alone at storyboarding.
478 will be wonderfull

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Sep 9, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *According to the summaries, the fight will end at #478 not #477 after both of them hit each other with their strongest jutsus, so chapter #698 will be at #478*



Ooohh, could you please translate the summaries for these episodes?

I'm actually working on a project revolving around this event, so knowing what should happen when would be a lot of help.


----------



## Corax (Sep 9, 2016)

Really nice team for the last canon episode. For 477 and 476 the most important thing is a number of key and second key animators. But I think that it will be hight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 9, 2016)

Damn, this is amazing. I'm just sad that Wakabayashi Atsushi isn't returning.

Tsuru is doing his own animation supervision! I wonder if Nishio Tetsuya is solely focusing on action animation, then? That or he is already working on whatever episode adapts Chapter #700.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wonderful news! 478 will just be beautiful and I'm expecting some really fun names for the upcoming Yamashita episodes. Good chance that Norio shows up. I'm wondering which episode Nishio will be in if he's in any at all. Exciting times!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm more excited for episode 477 since it will be a full on action episode.


----------



## Kony (Sep 10, 2016)

On another note 478 might have 2 animators only, knowing which chapters its going to cover. Tsuru on chap 698 and Tanaka on chap 699


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 10, 2016)

Kony said:


> On another note 478 might have 2 animators only, knowing which chapters its going to cover. Tsuru on chap 698 and Tanaka on chap 699


It's very unlikely, however both Tsuru and Tanaka were absent for a very very long time, so who knows...
P.S Is this the first time Tsuru doing an episode and not having Suzuki as animation supervisor with him? Besides Chikara btw


----------



## Zorp (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm sad that it looks like Wakabayashi won't be doing either episode since he worked on my two favorite fights from Naruto, but Yamashita is my second-favorite animator on the show, so it'll be a treat.


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2016)

Whoa, it's actually two episodes in a row of Yamashita? That should be amazing


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Sep 10, 2016)

Do you guys think this is the best year of naruto shippuden animation wise?


----------



## Near67 (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a question.

I recall people saying that some new/young animators had worked on Shippuden opening 13, and considering that the animation for that opening was something we had never seen before in a Naruto opening, I am curious to know the most notable animators that worked on that opening. I kind of forgot about it, since it has been 3 years already.

Thank you


----------



## Avok (Sep 11, 2016)

Near67 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I recall people saying that some new/young animators had worked on Shippuden opening 13, and considering that the animation for that opening was something we had never seen before in a Naruto opening, I am curious to know the most notable animators that worked on that opening. I kind of forgot about it, since it has been 3 years already.
> 
> Thank you



Shingo Yamashita was the main guy behind it, with animation by Keiichiro Watanabe, Ryu Nakayama, Gosei Oda, Shingo Fujii, Tatsurou Kawano and perhaps a few more too.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 11, 2016)

Near67 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I recall people saying that some new/young animators had worked on Shippuden opening 13, and considering that the animation for that opening was something we had never seen before in a Naruto opening, I am curious to know the most notable animators that worked on that opening. I kind of forgot about it, since it has been 3 years already.
> 
> Thank you


*OP13*
絵コンテ・演出：山下清悟
デジタル作監：川野達朗

デジタル原画：
　　　 川野達朗　渡邊ケイイチロウ　加藤ふみ　亀澤蘭　伊勢鷹人
　　　 今岡律之　小笠原真　関弘光　中山竜　黒岩志摩

　　　 藤井慎吾　小田剛生　沓名健一　山下清悟

第二原画：加藤ふみ　黒岩志摩

色指定：木村聡子
デジタル動検：山下清悟
背景：スタジオワイエス
撮影：山下清悟、加藤ふみ、伊勢鷹人
デジタル動仕：アーク・クリエイション
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Digital KA:
Kawano Tatsuro  Watanabe Keiichiro, Kato Fumi, Kamezawa Ran, Ise Takahito,
Imaoka Noriyuki,   Ogasawara Shin,    Seki Hiromitsu,      Nakayama Ryu,     Kuroiwa Shima
*Fujii Shingo,        Oda Gosei,        Kutsuna Kenichi,      Yamashita Shingo*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kawano Tatsuro did KA OP 19 v2 (467-473) and Shingo Yamashita worked in another Pierrot show Twin star exorcist, OP2. So they may appear in TV episode.


----------



## Near67 (Sep 11, 2016)

^
^
Thank you!


----------



## neshru (Sep 11, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Do you guys think this is the best year of naruto shippuden animation wise?


If you judge only by the best episodes, it might be (depending on the next three episodes).
If you judge by the average quality of every episode, it's probably one of the worst.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 11, 2016)

Well it turns out I was slightly wrong XD. When I said Yamashita was gone for so long to work on ONE of the  finale episodes, it turns out he was working on TWO of them in a row. Nobody saw that one coming.

Toshiyuki Tsuru is also the perfect choice for 480, his biggest talent is handling the emotional scenes. I'm sad not to see Hirofumi Suzuki, but I bet money he will be in the credits as a key animator.


Also my other prediction that the series would end on episode 700 seems to be coming true? I wonder if that's by accident or done intentnionally.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 11, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> *OP13*
> 絵コンテ・演出：山下清悟
> デジタル作監：川野達朗
> 
> ...


*@tkROUT I would say that they're the most experience ones of the group. Keiichiro **Watanabe, Ryu Nakayama, Shin Ogasawara, Tatsuro Kawano** and Hiromitsu Seki are talents newcomers, like Naoki Kobayashi  *


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah I know! Just bolded the most notable ones, who happened to be most experienced.


neshru said:


> If you judge only by the best episodes, it might be (depending on the next three episodes).
> If you judge by the average quality of every episode, it's probably one of the worst.


I have barely watched any Naruto in last two years, due to filler. Have even skipped many canon.
But I guess, you were watching partly/fully.
Starting from 2015 Pierrot plus (ooshiro and Eum.Ik-Hyun's team) was replaced by CJT and Flad. So on average, do you think among outsource studios, CJT & studio Flad did bad compared to Pierrot Plus ? Or is it just in-house was bad or both ?

Also, at same time from 2015, all outsourced episodes have chief AD (mostly Kanezuka). That should have helped on overall look.

IMO, the worst year was 2012 with Road to Ninja/Rock lee/Chikara etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 11, 2016)

*@tkROUT in 2015, was slightly better than 2012 and CJT & studio Flad was hit or miss, with majority of time being misses. 2015 had Mizuno caring the load due to Boruto, Baby Steps and staff members getting sick. *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## neshru (Sep 11, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> I have barely watched any Naruto in last two years, due to filler. Have even skipped many canon.
> But I guess, you were watching partly/fully.


I've mostly ignored the series in the last couple of years too, so I might be wrong. But checking Naruto and sakuga-related websites and forums, my impression is that good regular animators have mostly disappeared from the series (and the number of episodes with above-average animation has drastically gone down too).



tkROUT said:


> Starting from 2015 Pierrot plus (ooshiro and Eum.Ik-Hyun's team) was replaced by CJT and Flad. So on average, do you think among outsource studios, CJT & studio Flad did bad compared to Pierrot Plus ? Or is it just in-house was bad or both ?


I haven't paid any attention to the outsourced episodes, but if the studio got rid of Ooshiro then it was definitely a loss. As much hate as the guy received from people on this forum, I've always thought of him as a solid Kanada-style animator.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 11, 2016)

neshru said:


> I've mostly ignored the series in the last couple of years too, so I might be wrong. But checking Naruto and sakuga-related websites and forums, my impression is that good regular animators have mostly disappeared from the series (and the number of episodes with above-average animation has drastically gone down too).



At least we got a Fuji Toshiro episode, two Murata episodes with one being solo Murata and more spotlight for a new talent (Huang Chengxi).

Overall I also liked the Kaguya episodes, even the outsourced ones looked decent.

I think the worst episodes this year were 447 and 449 by far 



neshru said:


> I haven't paid any attention to the outsourced episodes, but if the studio got rid of Ooshiro then it was definitely a loss. As much hate as the guy received from people on this forum, I've always thought of him as a solid Kanada-style animator.



I still miss him. I loved his crazy-weird style since his long scene in episode 4 and I was always looking forward to his scenes in Eum Ik-Hyun episodes.
Around 8 years ago when I watched Elfenlied I always really liked the dynamic blood splatter scenes, especially the ones from episode 1 even though I didn't care about animators back then. Two years ago I found out that these were Ooshiro cuts, it's so obivious actually.

I didn't watch Re-Kan or Puzzle X Dragons - anyone knows if he still does dynamic fighting scenes with lots of effects?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Sep 11, 2016)

How do you guys feel about the final fight being in black and white?


----------



## 48john (Sep 11, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> How do you guys feel about the final fight being in black and white?



Just because the preview is in black and white doesn't mean the fight is going to be. Could be a cock tease to hide the animation until it airs or simply a certain segment that's black and white, pretty sure its the latter and everyone is overreacting


----------



## insane111 (Sep 11, 2016)

neshru said:


> I've mostly ignored the series in the last couple of years too, so I might be wrong. But checking Naruto and sakuga-related websites and forums, my impression is that good regular animators have mostly disappeared from the series (and the number of episodes with above-average animation has drastically gone down too).
> 
> 
> I haven't paid any attention to the outsourced episodes, but if the studio got rid of Ooshiro then it was definitely a loss. As much hate as the guy received from people on this forum, I've always thought of him as a solid Kanada-style animator.




Things started going to shit after Yamashita's episode 375. Aside from Masahiko Murata's solo episode (455) which was his best episodde yet.

Nothing else sticks out in my memory., aside from a few short lived key animation shots spread here and there.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2016)

Entire b&w episode is very unlikely. Though I can imagine several scenes to be reverted to black and white manga style.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 12, 2016)

Kony said:


> On another note 478 might have 2 animators only, knowing which chapters its going to cover. Tsuru on chap 698 and Tanaka on chap 699


*If any it will have least four like #293, Tsuru, Tanaka, Atsuko Nakajima and maybe Tetsuya Nishio for the action that is in the beginning of chapter 698*





Narutofreak1412 said:


> I still miss him. I loved his crazy-weird style since his long scene in episode 4 and I was always looking forward to his scenes in Eum Ik-Hyun episodes.
> Around 8 years ago when I watched Elfenlied I always really liked the dynamic blood splatter scenes, especially the ones from episode 1 even though I didn't care about animators back then. Two years ago I found out that these were Ooshiro cuts, it's so obivious actually.
> 
> I didn't watch Re-Kan or Puzzle X Dragons - anyone knows if he still does dynamic fighting scenes with lots of effects?



*Ohshiro's animation hasn't change  *


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm like 99% sure the black and white preview is because the episode was still 3 weeks away from airing and they just hadn't finished yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Sep 13, 2016)

Geg said:


> I'm like 99% sure the black and white preview is because the episode was still 3 weeks away from airing and they just hadn't finished yet


i agree. if u watch the ending/preview again its the same scenes they used in the ep...but it just uncolored. prob want the last to be a surprise and in the best animation


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 13, 2016)

Geg said:


> I'm like 99% sure the black and white preview is because the episode was still 3 weeks away from airing and they just hadn't finished yet



I'd say it's more likely to just be not wanting to spoil if it's really bad good as we think it will be but either way, I doubt any of it will be black and white


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 13, 2016)

Geg said:


> I'm like 99% sure the black and white preview is because the episode was still 3 weeks away from airing and they just hadn't finished yet



_*@Geg one of my sources did give the impression that the episode isn't finished yet. the wording that used, seem to suggest that *****cut for the fight wasn't complete *_


----------



## fuff (Sep 13, 2016)

so are we not gonna have a new op+ed (new music) in oct?


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 14, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Geg one of my sources did give the impression that the episode isn't finished yet. the wording that used, seem to suggest that *****cut for the fight wasn't complete *_



Even if one cut wasn't, they could have just done sections that were complete right? Especially since the preview would just be talking anyway so wouldn't need the time consuming animation to be done

Which is why I stand by my belief they were so proud of what they had they just wanted to keep the suspense up, especially since I'm expectinr than average ratings considering it's Naruto vs Sasuke finally no matter what, so they can jsut hype up NAruto vs Sasuke and keep the suspense of the good animation going...

Or amybe they know they'll get high rating just because it's the climatic battle no matter what and will phone it in with unfinished black and white. I really don't know anymore.


----------



## neshru (Sep 14, 2016)

I hope they manage to complete both episodes before the air date. Just because the DVDs looks like garbage compared to the HD broadcast, so having to watch the fixed/complete episodes on DVD would suck.


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 14, 2016)

fuff said:


> so are we not gonna have a new op+ed (new music) in oct?


*Still no news about the new OP/ED, perhaps we'll get them after the final fight... But we should have known them at early time if they are really new themes...*


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 14, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> Even if one cut wasn't, they could have just done sections that were complete right? Especially since the preview would just be talking anyway so wouldn't need the time consuming animation to be done
> 
> Which is why I stand by my belief they were so proud of what they had they just wanted to keep the suspense up, especially since I'm expectinr than average ratings considering it's Naruto vs Sasuke finally no matter what, so they can jsut hype up NAruto vs Sasuke and keep the suspense of the good animation going...
> 
> Or amybe they know they'll get high rating just because it's the climatic battle no matter what and will phone it in with unfinished black and white. I really don't know anymore.


*@RockSauron, It might not just be *****,  little YN's cut might not be finish either, yn was busy with other projects beside NARUTO.  *



neshru said:


> I hope they manage to complete both episodes before the air date. Just because the DVDs looks like garbage compared to the HD broadcast, so having to watch the fixed/complete episodes on DVD would suck.


*@neshru  I doubt the  episodes will be episode #329*



ASYM638 said:


> *Still no news about the new OP/ED, perhaps we'll get them after the final fight... But we should have known them at early time if they are really new themes...*


*@ASYM638  didn't Kobayashi  mention his ED is near its end *


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 14, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@ASYM638  didn't Kobayashi  mention his ED is near its end *


*From his latest interview in WSJ, I don't recall that...*


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 14, 2016)

Kony said:


> Naoki Kobayashi shared a pic, spoilers warning so please read his tweeter account to see it



Um... What's his handle at least?

Also you can publish in spoiler tags


----------



## neshru (Sep 14, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> Um... What's his handle at least?


@blue7equalizer


----------



## Kony (Sep 14, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> Um... What's his handle at least?
> 
> Also you can publish in spoiler tags


Sorry I am not familiar with the forum's new version so I didn't find spoiler tags at the moment, here it is :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2016)

Translation of his tweet: "I had believed directing the current ED would be my final work on Naruto... until July."

Basically confirming he's doing key animation in one of the upcoming episodes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 14, 2016)

*@Geg i'm curious to see if that tweet get delete too, like the last one*


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 14, 2016)

*So I think Kobayashi will be heavily involved in #477, but does that mean we won't see him after the special for a very long while?*


----------



## Avok (Sep 14, 2016)

Hell yes! My favorite Naruto animator. 

Hopefully we get something on the level of Kakashi vs Gotta.


----------



## neshru (Sep 14, 2016)

Geg said:


> Translation of his tweet: "I had believed directing the current ED would be my final work on Naruto... until July."
> 
> Basically confirming he's doing key animation in one of the upcoming episodes


Well, I don't think that's surprising anyone.
But does that mean they're ending the series for good after the final fight? Or is Kobayashi simply being moved to other projects? Either way, it's good news.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 14, 2016)

neshru said:


> But does that mean they're ending the series for good after the final fight? Or is Kobayashi simply being moved to other projects? Either way, it's good news.


It means until July they *had* no idea that Shippuden will continue after final fight in October, (in Kobayashi's case, he *had* moved to other things I guess) Even another animator from the ED, Huang Chengxi, had mentioned (when the ED came out) in his tumblr that this will be last ED. But now we know novels are getting TV adaptation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 16, 2016)

*Speaking of novels, you guys think that the rotation going to remain for the rest of the year.*


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 16, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Speaking of novels, you guys think that the rotation going to remain for the rest of the year.*


*I think we'll be back to the old rotation where we get two average in-house episodes (B and B+ quality at max.) per 4 episodes and it would be harsh indeed unless they have another Naruto related project...*


----------



## wowfel (Sep 16, 2016)

What animator is that guy on twitter?


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 16, 2016)

wowfel said:


> What animator is that guy on twitter?


*Naoki Kobayashi*


----------



## wowfel (Sep 16, 2016)

I hope they let nishio do the ease fan chidori moment. But if kobyashi does it, I think it will be fine since he's good at effects animation.


----------



## Kony (Sep 17, 2016)

Hideto Tanaka tweeted about it, too


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 17, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *I think we'll be back to the old rotation where we get two average in-house episodes (B and B+ quality at max.) per 4 episodes and it would be harsh indeed unless they have another Naruto related project...*


*So you think it will go back to Odaira, Yamada, Mizuno and Kumagai after the fight *


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 17, 2016)

Hiroyuki Yamashita vs Naoki kobayashi,the inevitable comparison
both are the talents that emerged from shippuden,which one do you prefer as an animator?


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 17, 2016)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita vs Naoki kobayashi,the inevitable comparison
> both are the talents that emerged from shippuden,which one do you prefer as an animator?


Hell that is a hard question, i would prefer Hiroyuki as director(at this he's a genius) also his animation style is more detailed, but Kobayashi's animation effects and fluidiness are incredible.


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 17, 2016)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita vs Naoki kobayashi,the inevitable comparison
> both are the talents that emerged from shippuden,which one do you prefer as an animator?


Hum..... I kinda find that Naoki Kobayashi abuses the use of smears a bit or rather they're badly timed sometimes, reaching a point where there's no clear indicator of the movements performed by the character. To put an example about it, see the fight between Kakashi and the guy from the Smoke Village. There's a moment where Kakashi tries to hit him with two consecutive kicks and the two of them are smeared, making it bit difficult to understand what exactly happened. I get that the smears represent really fast animation, but in that regard I see Ken'ichi Fujisawa (fantastic animator of the first part in Kakashi vs Obito) or Hiroyuki Yamashita much better at using this effect regarding its timing.

That being, it's clear that he is a talented animator who create really dynamic action scenes.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm on Hiroyuki yamashita team,still there is a room for growth for both of them but yeah at the moment yamashita for me

yeah,Ken'ichi Fujisawa is great


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 17, 2016)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita vs Naoki kobayashi,the inevitable comparison
> both are the talents that emerged from shippuden,which one do you prefer as an animator?





TheDrawer93 said:


> Hum..... I kinda find that Naoki Kobayashi abuses the use of smears a bit or rather they're badly timed sometimes, reaching a point where there's no clear indicator of the movements performed by the character. To put an example about it, see the fight between Kakashi and the guy from the Smoke Village. There's a moment where Kakashi tries to hit him with two consecutive kicks and the two of them are smeared, making it bit difficult to understand what exactly happened. I get that the smears represent really fast animation, but in that regard I see Ken'ichi Fujisawa (fantastic animator of the first part in Kakashi vs Obito) or Hiroyuki Yamashita much better at using this effect regarding its timing.
> 
> That being, it's clear that he is a talented animator who create really dynamic action scenes.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> I'm on Hiroyuki yamashita team,still there is a room for growth for both of them but yeah at the moment yamashita for me
> 
> yeah,Ken'ichi Fujisawa is great


Overall I like Yamashita. His character animations also better not just effect or fighting. But in these years he barely has done anything special in animation. Although that is understandable given how much other work (direction/character design etc) he is doing.
Kobayashi's water animations are great. Overall he still has a lot to grow. He is mostly copying getting inspiration from Yukata Nakamura (I love his style too). I wish he grows out of it and develops his style. Though, I'm not complaining since Nakamura can't work in Naruto. And Kobayashi rose faster than Yamashita from beginning. Kobayashi has contributed more to Naruto in these couple of years compared to Yamashita (in terms of KA).

Regarding taijutsu, yeah Kenichi Fujisawa is great.
I wish there were more new animators who are into realistic character animation in Pierrot (or anime industry) inspired from Okiura/Nishio etc.
@hgfdsahjkl in case you have missed, check these (may contain spoiler if you haven't seen Boruto).

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. 

2. Cross Road on Nishio (contains Boruto production and Yamashita)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## neshru (Sep 18, 2016)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> Hiroyuki Yamashita vs Naoki kobayashi,the inevitable comparison
> both are the talents that emerged from shippuden,which one do you prefer as an animator?


When it comes to character acting Yamashita is probably the strongest, although we haven't seen enough of this kind of animation from Kobayashi to really tell (all he does is pretty much action).
When it comes to action, I prefer Kobayashi. Yamashita does good action too, but he tends to frame it always from the same angles, and when he goes outside of his comfort zone he seems to struggle a bit. Kobayashi is much more varied and versatile in this respect.
When it comes to quality of the drawings, Yamashita is still the best. His drawings are so good he could start his own manga series and be one of the best artists out there.


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 18, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Overall I like Yamashita. His character animations also better not just effect or fighting. But in these years he barely has done anything special in animation. Although that is understandable given how much other work (direction/character design etc) he is doing.
> Kobayashi's water animations are great. Overall he still has a lot to grow. He is mostly copying getting inspiration from Yukata Nakamura (I love his style too). I wish he grows out of it and develops his style. Though, I'm not complaining since Nakamura can't work in Naruto. And Kobayashi rose faster than Yamashita from beginning. Kobayashi has contributed more to Naruto in these couple of years compared to Yamashita (in terms of KA).
> 
> Regarding taijutsu, yeah Kenichi Fujisawa is great.
> ...


I completely agree with you regarding the necessity for more animators inspired by the masters Hiroyuki Okiura and Tetsuya Nishio. The latest Naruto's OVA have a cut animated by Nishio and IT SHOWS the difference in having more grounded movements compared to the usual Naruto animation.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 18, 2016)

Problem with Nishio is his art or character designs. I feel like Yamashita is much better in that regard.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 18, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Problem with Nishio is his art or character designs. I feel like Yamashita is much better in that regard.



? ?
beside the animation,imo nishio is top class when it comes to art and animation
he and suzuki are the one who developed naruto's designs ,even kishi remodeled his characters after them

Hiroyuki Okiura<3 one of the few animators whom I put on the same claas as yutaka nakamura,cant forget Toshiyuki Inoue too
the video is lagging but I guess you all know those scenes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 19, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *So you think it will go back to Odaira, Yamada, Mizuno and Kumagai after the fight *


*Something like that, and maybe we get Gorou since his series is over... I'm not sure about Kumagai but if Gorou is back, definitely Kumagai will be there...*


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 19, 2016)

Who animated today's MP100 11 episode? Looked fantastic and soo pure styled


----------



## wowfel (Sep 19, 2016)

Spoiler: 
I think whats cool about koboyashi is that when he animates fast scenes he tends to slow it down for a couple of seconds and revert back to the same speed. Which makes him good at mid speed fighting scenes, but yamashita would benefit much more from a faster choreography. Koboyashi effects animation is also way superior to yamashita. The scene koboyashi is probably gonna animate is the punching part i think, its gonna be similar to obito vs kakashi flashback scenes. If thats the case i hope they use dynamic angles, and camera movement for that part.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 19, 2016)

I would love to see some Hisashi Mori in one of these episodes, it would make me incredibly happy.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 20, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Something like that, and maybe we get Gorou since his series is over... I'm not sure about Kumagai but if Gorou is back, definitely Kumagai will be there...*



*I see. As for me I think Yamada will be the only to get replace and each novel will have one nice solid one *



wildcookie said:


> Who animated today's MP100 11 episode? Looked fantastic and soo pure styled


_*The highlight from episode #11 was animated by Hakuyu Go*_


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 20, 2016)

mob psycho has been a feast of animation ,better than onepunchman imo,Bones are the best when it comes to action animation ,plus the really very good writing,one of my all time favourite anime
that _*Hakuyu Go scene was so yutaka nakamurish,awesome*_


----------



## Buggy (Sep 20, 2016)

What does that mean?


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 20, 2016)

No expert in trans, what I get,
_Though trailer was black & white, the main program has been properly colored._

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 20, 2016)

That sucks. I was hoping some cuts would use more experimentation with their coloring.


----------



## geG (Sep 22, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> No expert in trans, what I get,
> _Though trailer was black & white, the main program has been properly colored._


Yeah, that's basically what it says. Exactly what I expected lol


----------



## Nikitakun (Sep 22, 2016)

What is meant by the main program?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## root (Sep 22, 2016)

Nikitakun said:


> What is meant by the main program?


Probably means 'the actual episode'.  The main program as opposed to just the trailer/preview.


----------



## Buggy (Sep 25, 2016)

1.Do you think Kobayashi could debut as AD or EP during the next months?                   2.Do you know what Yamashita will do after Naruto vs Sasuke or better said 2017?
3.Do you think there will be a new movie in 2017 or 2018? Boruto movie has sold nearly 82000 DVDs/Blu-rays.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 25, 2016)

What was the best year for Naruto in terms of animation?

2009 was really strong (Sasuke vs. Deidara, Sasuke vs. Itachi, Sasuke vs. Killer Bee, Jiraiya vs. Pain), but I recall 2013 being fairly excellent as well (Madara vs. Shinobi Alliance, Naruto vs. Bijū, Naruto/Killer Bee/Kakashi/Guy vs. Tobi, Obito vs. Mist Ninja, Jūbi vs. Naruto and co.).

Jūbi vs. Naruto and co. might have been 2014, I think.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 26, 2016)

Yahoo news article (JP) on next 1 hr special + Yamashita hype.
Just use google translator or any translator.


----------



## neshru (Sep 26, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Yahoo news article (JP) on next 1 hr special + Yamashita hype.
> Just use google translator or any translator.


Anyone that knows Japanese that can do a tldr of this? From the google translation I can guess that the episodes is gonna look good, but maybe the article has something more to say.


----------



## fuff (Sep 26, 2016)

blog for the new songs?


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 26, 2016)

fuff said:


> blog for the new songs?


*Nothing new to say about them, they'll debut on October 20 and just saying to look forward for them...*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 27, 2016)

, who is a regular veteran animator in Naruto Movies was lamenting on the fact that he had part taken part in Naruto TV-series only once (NS-292) not even in OP/ED. (Sep 3 tweet)

Today he mentioned about his 2nd time participation in TV-series,

May be he is working in Tsuru's episode. Not sure.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 27, 2016)

*@tkROUT .... Guess the universe don't want to spill the beans yet..seeing how i was typing up KA list then suddenly the pc crash on me*


----------



## wowfel (Sep 27, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@tkROUT .... Guess the universe don't want to spill the beans yet..seeing how i was typing up KA list then suddenly the pc crash on me*


Is the chinese animator gonna be involved in the final fight?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 27, 2016)

*@wowfel yes and if remember correctly, he did cut #100*


----------



## Buggy (Sep 27, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@wowfel yes and if remember correctly, he did cut #100*


Maybe he will do the beginning of the fight.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 27, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@tkROUT .... Guess the universe don't want to spill the beans yet..seeing how i was typing up KA list then suddenly the pc crash on me*


Are you still not allowed to reveal anything?


----------



## neshru (Sep 28, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@wowfel yes and if remember correctly, he did cut #100*


wait, you have a list of all the animators that are working on tomorrow's episodes, cut by cut? Make sure you share that with us after the episodes have aired

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kony (Sep 28, 2016)

neshru said:


> wait, you have a list of all the animators that are working on tomorrow's episodes, cut by cut? Make sure you share that with us after the episodes have aired


Huang shared it on his Twitter account (i am talking about the fact he did cut 100)


----------



## Obitroll (Sep 28, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> , who is a regular veteran animator in Naruto Movies was lamenting on the fact that he had part taken part in Naruto TV-series only once (NS-292) not even in OP/ED. (Sep 3 tweet)
> 
> Today he mentioned about his 2nd time participation in TV-series,
> 
> May be he is working in Tsuru's episode. Not sure.



Welp, if this is a cut or something from inside of the episode, it is stylised to look good in black n white and is not to be colored the way the way they normally do it in anime episodes.
It propably means that there's going to be a good portion of the fight in black and white...


----------



## fuff (Sep 28, 2016)

would suck if they dont color it///but im pretty sure they will


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 28, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@tkROUT .... Guess the universe don't want to spill the beans yet..seeing how i was typing up KA list then suddenly the pc crash on me*


 A couple of animators are already confirmed, you know that! 



Obitroll said:


> Welp, if this is a cut or something from inside of the episode, it is stylised to look good in black n white and is not to be colored the way the way they normally do it in anime episodes.
> It propably means that there's going to be a good portion of the fight in black and white...





fuff said:


> would suck if they dont color it///but im pretty sure they will


Hiroyuki Horiuchi posts his sketches on Naruto, Detective Conan, Wabamushi Pedal etc. They are just for sketch not actual anime.
Date already mentioned the episodes were colored despite trailer being B & W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Obitroll (Sep 28, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Hiroyuki Horiuchi posts his sketches on Naruto, Detective Conan, Wabamushi Pedal etc. They are just for sketch not actual anime.
> Date already mentioned the episodes were colored despite trailer being B & W.



I see, thanks! I've been quite hyped for these episodes so it would be kind of a bummer (though interesting artistically).


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 28, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> A couple of animators are already confirmed, you know that!


_*Yes, that's I thought i should put the full list especially I was ask to hype up the fight even more. With that said, I'm looking forward to Mr. Charismatic *_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 28, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Yes, that's I thought i should put the full list espically I was ask to hype up the fight even more. With that said, I'm looking forward to Mr. Charismatic *_



Wait, Inoue Toshiyuki is working on the episode? O.o


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 28, 2016)

*Here Huang's post/sketch about the fight

*


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 28, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Here Huang's post/sketch about the fight
> 
> *


Very nice. I'm just praying these episodes will live up to the hype. My expectations are very high.


----------



## SupremeKage (Sep 28, 2016)

wait so will the episode 477 end with their final clash?


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 28, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Yes, that's I thought i should put the full list especially I was ask to hype up the fight even more. With that said, I'm looking forward to Mr. Charismatic *_





Animeblue said:


> *I'm looking forward to Mr. Charismatic Mr. Blue and Mr. White*



*Spoiler*: __ 



blue-Naoki Kobayashi, white-Toshiro fujii, Charismatic-Norio.


 



SupremeKage said:


> wait so will the episode 477 end with their final clash?


I think so.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 29, 2016)

Naoki Kobayashi

Hideto Tanaka

Konaruto Aya (calligrapher)

Toshiro Fuji confirmed that he will be doing KA.

On Toshiro Fuji, I think he is more into direction than animation. Recently watched Hibike euphonium ep.1 (actual broadcast April, 2016). The photography techniques like making corners of screen blur and adding small shake, were also present in ep.463(june, 2016) similar to Hibike-1's 1st 5 minutes. Can't say it is unique to Hibike because I barely watch any anime, but whatever.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 29, 2016)

Youtube live stream.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 29, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Naoki Kobayashi
> 
> Hideto Tanaka
> 
> ...



*@tkROUT Oh I see you get that feeling as well and i think  Sessha had influence him   *


----------



## ASYM638 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Hirofumi Suzuki and Arifumi Imai were listed as well *


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 29, 2016)

Haven't seen the episodes, can't watch now. But the lack big names that are expected makes it really grim. It only has regulars. Too bad to water down all hopes.


----------



## Kony (Sep 29, 2016)

Lol now guys will find it average cause there is no big names and later we'll get info about uncredited work


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 29, 2016)

Kony said:


> Lol now *guys will find it average cause there is no big names* and later we'll get info about uncredited work


 Not sure how you conclude like that when I made it clear that I haven't seen it.


----------



## neshru (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah, this was preeetty underwhelming. You don't have to read the credits to notice it, just watch the episodes.
This last fight reflects the last few years of the series perfectly: something that has completely run out of steam and slowly and heavily drags itself forward. When I think of amazing Naruto action episodes, today's episodes don't even register. They're part of the blur that is the last two years of Naruto episodes.

But maybe the next episode will look nice, who knows. Maybe that will be the last hurrah that will feature all the awesome animators that we've come to expect from the big episodes. But it would be pretty silly to get my expectations up at this point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nikitakun (Sep 29, 2016)

neshru, wasn't 477 one of the most impressive pieces of Naruto direction and animation? what are you talking about? you think a fest of big animators could do anything in this episode better than it actually was?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 29, 2016)

*


Kony said:



			Lol now guys will find it average cause there is no big names and later we'll get info about uncredited work
		
Click to expand...

*
* few went uncredited, Despite being busy with another project, Norio did help out  *


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Sep 29, 2016)

Yamashita's episodes feel like better action storyboards and directing ideas than fully cohesive episodes. He's Tsuru Toshiyuki without the mastery of coloring and digital post-processing, which ultimately leads to his works feeling less than spectacular. The beginning of the fight and the long shot in the river were really the only great parts of the episodes. Otherwise, I feel like Yamashita was just too conservative here.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 29, 2016)

It seems in the end our great Yamashita kun wasn't able to top his #375.. Would say that doing two episodes in a row was just too much for him, but knowing how greatly he captured #Boruto The Movie in directing It's not the case... Also what's with that coloring for most of the fight? It could have been soo much more apealing


----------



## Karaki (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't think the episodes were underwhelming, both of them were great and I am really happy with what the studio had done, but what really was underwhelming is how kishimoto planned this fight, I think it was obvious that the fight will not reach the hype because the storytelling and writing of this fight was really bad, even if another staff try to do this fight I think they will fall to reach the level of fans expectations, Kishimoto makes sasuke and naruto way too overpowered and in order to makes their chakra goes down in the fight he consumes their chakra in big clashes other than this no way they could end the fight (seeing how overpower they are), and after consuming all their chakra in the monsters fight the start taijutsu while they are out of chakra, also most of the great fights the character who is controlling the fight is constantly changing (as in naruto vs sasuke part 1), which is missing in this fight, so kishimoto make it so narrow and difficult for the production team to add scene or inhance it by any way without damaging the source material.


----------



## Siki10 (Sep 29, 2016)

wildcookie said:


> It seems in the end our great Yamashita kun wasn't able to top his #375.. Would say that doing two episodes in a row was just too much for him, but knowing how greatly he captured #Boruto The Movie in directing It's not the case... Also what's with that coloring for most of the fight? It could have been soo much more apealing



I don't why or how you're saying that. These two episodes totally dismantle 375. That was a great episode but was still a TV episode with some tweaky animation here and there. This was music.


----------



## Corax (Sep 29, 2016)

476-477 special wasn't as good as 166 or 167 but still episodes were good. My favorite parts were 1st taijutsu  fight (there Sasuke used bansho-tennin and kagatsuchi), last taijutsu fight,huge tornado after Indra's arrow's and Rasenshuriken's clash,and the clash of chidori and rasengan in the end of 477. Also Kirin scene and flashback in the middle of 476 were nice.


----------



## Siki10 (Sep 29, 2016)

Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> Yamashita's episodes feel like better action storyboards and directing ideas than fully cohesive episodes. He's Tsuru Toshiyuki without the mastery of coloring and digital post-processing, which ultimately leads to his works feeling less than spectacular. The beginning of the fight and the long shot in the river were really the only great parts of the episodes. Otherwise, I feel like Yamashita was just too conservative here.



I've always felt his directing/storyboarding to be a weird mix of Tsuru and Wakabayashi. He lacks the finesse of the former and the vision of the latter. But he's still very young and seeing him make episodes like these right now only point towards a great future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## I Black Cat I (Sep 29, 2016)

I just finished watching it and I don't understand how any fans can not be satisfied with what was given. Staff list aside, this was definitely nothing short of an amazing adaptation in my honest opinion. It was great work with the source material that was given and those who were disappointed with it- I'm curious, what would you have liked done better?

Saying that it might not have topped Part 1: 133 or Shippuuden 167 in terms of raw animation could be argued for but to say it didn't top Shippuuden 375? To me, that's absurd.

This goes down in the hall of fame for me for best shounen fights in all of anime- not to mention it blows the manga version out of the water.


----------



## Near67 (Sep 29, 2016)

I agree with Neshru.

I was expecting these two episodes to be top notch - at the same level as past great action episodes of Shippuden like: 84, 123, 131, 143, 166-167, etc.

It is not that one is demanding too much - it's merely impossible to not demand the last final fight of the series to get a much better treatment than non-important fights like Sasuke vs Deidara and Sasuke vs KB (which both got amazing animation). For Sasuke vs Naruto to not deserve that treatment is such a shame. A big shame.

As much as I like Hiroyuki Yamashita, his two episodes were... very disappointing. I dislike ranting about animation, but this time is an exception. These two episodes were so uninspiring, bland, and to some extent a bit boring. By no means do I have a PhD in animation, but as someone who has witnessed the most amazing episodes of this show, today's episodes were lacking in every aspect.

Some people have been saying that the colors in the episodes were so bland. I couldn't agree more. Maybe it was because of the setting the fight was taking place, but the colors were completely awful and pale. Nothing like Yamashita's past episodes. Not only that, but the artwork was quite average at some parts. I am not just exclusively taking about the actions scenes, but scenes that had very little movement, too.

The taijutsu scenes at the beginning of the episode were, in my opinion, quite badly executed. Some movements were a bit awkward and difficult to keep track of. It was very noticeable how the character's movements were so stiff and not very fluid - like. Once again, for a Yamashita directed episode, this was very disappointing.

I could not find anything impressive in these two episodes - animation wise. These episodes were the weakest Yamashita episodes in this whole series, when we take into consideration great episodes like 248, 322, and 375.

In fact, I don't even like Yamashita as an AD when it comes to big fights. He's an amazing key animator, but he isn't suited for big fights considering he still lacks much experience as a director. Some of his episodes as an AD always leave me expecting much more.

But maybe Yamashita was just stuck with average animators - maybe if he had been given great animators, he would have done something better. Who knows.

However, I believe Gorou Sessha would have done a better job - but, I still stand to my opinion that this fight should have been handled by Hirofumi Suzuki/Tsuru or Wakabayashi. Some of you may disagree, but Suzuki's action episodes have always been top quality episodes and I find his direction much more interesting. As for Wakabayashi, it's a true shame he never could come back - but in the end, we got what the Studio had left. Dull animation with dull direction.

For those who can understand Spanish, my description of the final fight would be: Era mas la espuma que ni el chocolate.
Yes, in simple terms, the hype did not deliver anything.

Rant over.

Now, let's hope that the next episode will be something special and top notch.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## wildcookie (Sep 29, 2016)

Near67 said:


> I agree with Neshru.
> 
> I was expecting these two episodes to be top notch - at the same level as past great action episodes of Shippuden like: 84, 123, 131, 143, 166-167, etc.
> 
> ...



*The real reason is mostly this, seeing how KA list turned out. Yamashita was a great choice for final fight knowing his latest works as an AD, it's just that he got left with mostly regular and only few class animators, leaving way more weight on his shoulder. Suzuki/Tsuru wouldn't have made anything more special than what we got today, except for coloring(They are masters at this).*

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Near67 (Sep 29, 2016)

^
That's what I kind of imagined. 

My perception was a bit wrong, in that case, given that it all depends on the KA. Unfortunately, he was limited with how much he could do. In the end, you can only produce so much with limited resources.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kony (Sep 29, 2016)

wildcookie said:


> It seems in the end our great Yamashita kun wasn't able to top his #375.. Would say that doing two episodes in a row was just too much for him, but knowing how greatly he captured #Boruto The Movie in directing It's not the case... Also what's with that coloring for most of the fight? It could have been soo much more apealing



Well, greatest parts of Boruto were directed by animators themselves


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm not disappointed, since Yamashita was in charge of 2 episodes.
What the special really lacks it's *impact*.
We've seen already what Naruto & Sasuke are capable of, while in the fight of Part 1 we didn't knew yet everything. That's the real difference. Animation was great & solid, maybe needed some guest stars here and there in some cuts. Direction needed more creativity overall. But Yamashita is a single human... Pierrot should've planned better...


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Sep 29, 2016)

Am I the only one not bothered by the animation? IMO I think it looks more like the boruto movie in most scenes.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 30, 2016)

Watched the episodes. I agree with Neshru, Near67's sentiments. Specially over the fact that Sesha would have done better. Overall 477 was better than 476. But as someone who really loves cuts with background animation that was totally missing in both episodes. Huang Chengxi did a good job. He has grown over the year.


Siki10 said:


> I've always felt his directing/storyboarding to be a weird mix of Tsuru and Wakabayashi. He lacks the finesse of the former and the vision of the latter. But he's still very young and seeing him make episodes like these right now only point towards a great future.


It is inevitable to get influenced by iconic Naruto directors but I disagree on storyboard thing. Wakabayashi's and Tsuru's storyboards are unique in their own way. Yamashita's storyboard isn't like Waka's.

田口愛梨 from Pierrot animation room got promoted to KA in 477(did inbetween too).
Here is full credit list

*Spoiler*: _476_ 




脚本：宮田由佳
脚本協力（忍術創案）：彦久保雅博
絵コンテ・演出・作画監督：山下宏幸
作画監督補佐：甲田正行

原画：河野絵美　黄成希　小室未来　田中ちゆき　多田雅治
　　　 津曲大介　徳丸輝明　兵渡勝　藤井俊郎　藤田亜耶乃
　　　 堀内博之　山口杏奈　山下宏幸　渡辺敬介　渡邊兼介

作画協力：
　　　 川畑えるきん　北田勝彦　今井有文
　　　 オレンジ

第二原画：
　　　 池渕恵美　伊藤正士　江森真理子　大河原烈　大久保美香
　　　 九鬼朱　堀内珠子　堀越久美子　持田愛

　　　 ぴえろ作画室
　　　 有賀詩織　杉本麻菜美　高藤彩　益田有希子

　　　 スタジオ・ザイン
　　　 伊藤ありさ　佐藤美幸　浅見恵美

　　　 ウォンバット　drop

動画：ぴえろ作画室
　　　 有賀詩織　池田晃子　金子文恵　杉本麻菜美
　　　 高藤彩　田口愛梨

　　　 誠品動画　NARA ANIMATION

デジタル彩色：ぴえろDAR　誠品動画

背景：STUDIO LOFT
　　　 大関純史
　　　 SEOUL LOFT

協力：『NARUTO -ナルト- 疾風伝 ナルティメットストーム4』
　　　 バンダイナムコエンターテインメント
　　　 サイバーコネクトツー

デジタル撮影：
　　　 ぴえろDAR
　　　 小柳和子　松村友恵　櫻庭佑季　宗田亜友美　生田幸那
　　　 小田真也　萩原稀未佳　大橋遼　宮崎優那　岩頭千春

CGエフェクト：廣岡悠介　和田直己

動画チェック：山田玲子、金子文恵
色指定：木村栄美子
検査：村崎泉
美術：鈴木和彦
制作進行：峰岸瞳




*Spoiler*: _477_ 




脚本：宮田由佳
脚本協力（忍術創案）：彦久保雅博
絵コンテ・演出・作画監督：山下宏幸
作画監督補佐：富田恵美

原画：石上ひろ美　頂真司　大河原烈　大西雅也　黄成希
　　　 小柳達也　鈴木奈都子　鈴木博文　田口愛梨　チョン ヨンフン
　　　 富田恵美　福田きよむ　藤井慎吾　藤井俊郎　堀内珠子
　　　 堀内博之　増田伸孝　峯一泰　山下宏幸　吉沼裕美

作画協力：
　　　 川畑えるきん　北田勝彦　今井有文
　　　 オレンジ

第二原画：
　　　 網野まゆり　池渕恵美　江森真理子　大久保美香　九鬼朱
　　　 林智子　堀越久美子　持田愛　渡邊兼介

　　　 ぴえろ作画室
　　　 有賀詩織　池田晃子　杉本麻菜美　高藤彩

　　　 スタジオ・ザイン
　　　 伊藤ありさ　佐藤美幸　浅見恵美

　　　 ウォンバット　中村プロダクション

動画：ぴえろ作画室
　　　 有賀詩織　池田晃子　金子文恵　杉本麻菜美
　　　 高藤彩　田口愛梨

　　　 誠品動画　NARA ANIMATION

デジタル彩色：
　　　 スタジオ・タージ
　　　 宮原奈緒子　南龍介　小栁寿志　畑中章行

　　　 木村栄美子

　　　 誠品動画　NARA ANIMATION

背景：Studio Wyeth
　　　 横松紀彦　荒木淳子　小手川由夏　藤田清美
　　　 宮崎歩　伊海茉莉

　　　 土井則良　丸山智宏　藤木佳世子　小泉壮平　小林祐子

協力：『NARUTO -ナルト- 疾風伝 ナルティメットストーム4』
　　　 バンダイナムコエンターテインメント
　　　 サイバーコネクトツー

デジタル撮影：
　　　 ぴえろDAR
　　　 小柳和子　松村友恵　櫻庭佑季　宗田亜友美　生田幸那
　　　 小田真也　萩原稀未佳　大橋遼　宮崎優那　岩頭千春

CGエフェクト：廣岡悠介　和田直己

動画チェック：山田玲子、金子文恵
色指定・検査：うすいこうぢ
検査補佐：木村栄美子
美術：髙田茂祝
2Dワークス：濱中亜希子
制作進行：峰岸瞳



One guy production assistant for both episodes that is interesting.

Not sure what animation co-operation's (作画協力) job is. Arafumi Imai is listed under that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2016)

I dont know what you guys are talking about?the special was a power house
we had some amazing sakuga moments mostly the hand to hand compat ,my only gripe is the monsters fight segement which was underwhelming,that part could gave been done better in the hands of people like wakabayashi where he can go crazy
all the emotional notes were on point for me,ost choices were perfect.and ofcourse beautiful art and scene imaginary and colours

overall,very satisfying for me,really really loved the very first exchange of fists between naruto and sauske with no music and the last part with the  slow motion,the one that got that realistic style to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 30, 2016)

The artstyle was a bit underwhelming at the beginning and I expect better sequences from Yamashita and Norio (?). The ending cut made up fro everything though. That was some fo the best animation the series and genre has had.


----------



## neshru (Sep 30, 2016)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Am I the only one not bothered by the animation? IMO I think it looks more like the boruto movie in most scenes.


I don't think anyone could be bothered by the animation, since it was still way above average. But people that expected it to look like the best fighting episodes in the series (like me) were inevitably let down. The episodes had fantastic drawings thanks to Yamashita's work, but they lacked pretty much everything else you would expect from the final battle of the _Naruto TV series_.
They lacked outstanding animation: fighting animation was nothing to write home about and effects animation was particularly weak. But more importantly, the episodes lacked intensity. They lacked excitement. They lacked amazement. They lacked personality.
I'm sure most Naruto fans were very pleased with these episodes, but personally, this was not what I was looking for.

By the way, they even recycled a cut from episode 329. These episodes really were a scrappy affair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (Sep 30, 2016)

neshru said:


> But more importantly, the episodes lacked intensity. They lacked excitement. They lacked amazement.



Don't you think that's Yamashita direction style ? I already noticed that on episodes 345 and 375 ; the way he choices soundtracks, colors and overall setting makes each episode a bit dull. But I think this is his taste more than a matter of means/budget.

Wakabayashi's style was totally unlike it while Tsuru's style is middle ground


----------



## neshru (Sep 30, 2016)

Kony said:


> Don't you think that's Yamashita direction style ?


Both episode 322 and 375 had intense action sequences. I think this time around he didn't have enough talent available, nor enough time to pull something like that off.


----------



## wowfel (Sep 30, 2016)

Is there a Staff list in english? What scenes did norio,koboyashi, and yamashita animate? they should have really hired hiroyuki tanaka for this fight, he has the perfect animations style for susanoo vs kyuubi. I liked the overall fight but scenes feel a bit clunky here and there. The first taijutsu scene was great but sasuke using narutos hand seals looked really awkward the way the characters were positioned. The way the susanoo was on the water looked weird as shit as well.


----------



## TheAldella (Sep 30, 2016)

...Mhmm. I've rewatched it 6 times. From the first clash until Sadness and Sorrow playing is one of my favorite sequences in any anime. This fight is probably my favorite fight in the last 5 years. The lighting at the ending was incredible. The way the sharingan trail persisted with Sasuke's movements was oozing with cool, and the water animation was solid.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 30, 2016)

neshru said:


> Yeah, this was preeetty underwhelming. You don't have to read the credits to notice it, just watch the episodes.
> This last fight reflects the last few years of the series perfectly: something that has completely run out of steam and slowly and heavily drags itself forward. When I think of amazing Naruto action episodes, today's episodes don't even register. They're part of the blur that is the last two years of Naruto episodes.
> 
> But maybe the next episode will look nice, who knows. Maybe that will be the last hurrah that will feature all the awesome animators that we've come to expect from the big episodes. But it would be pretty silly to get my expectations up at this point.


*I won't say that, it was more like the animators that would be showcase of these episodes. were too busy to do grand.*



Near67 said:


> I agree with Neshru.
> 
> I was expecting these two episodes to be top notch - at the same level as past great action episodes of Shippuden like: 84, 123, 131, 143, 166-167, etc.
> 
> ...





tkROUT said:


> Watched the episodes. I agree with Neshru, Near67's sentiments. Specially over the fact that Sesha would have done better. Overall 477 was better than 476. But as someone who really loves cuts with background animation that was totally missing in both episodes. Huang Chengxi did a good job. He has grown over the year.
> 
> It is inevitable to get influenced by iconic Naruto directors but I disagree on storyboard thing. Wakabayashi's and Tsuru's storyboards are unique in their own way. Yamashita's storyboard isn't like Waka's.
> 
> ...



  Not sure what animation co-operation's (作画協力) job is. Arafumi Imai is listed under that.

_*@Near67 and @tkROUT, I'm little surprising that you guys think Sessha would have done better job under same circumstance, sure he would have someone like Koyanagi to him help with the workload. And sure, Yamashita would be able to focus on his animation. But the actions in Sessha's storyboard always feel disjointed or like they missing a scene or two. Also I think the homage to #133 and the little detail that was in #476/#477 would be lost if Sessha direct the fight.*_

_*Side note: As for someone,, who think Tsuru's action episodes in Shippuden isn't all that great, due the long and uninteresting pause between the action sets. I think it would have more problems*_

_*That said, I do agree that the episodes would have been better if Yamashita just focus on directing/storyboarding while somebody else over see the animation like in BORUTO and Fujii/Kobayashi with ED#36*_

_*BTW @Near67 the color palettes would have not change since this the palette that use during this time of day. Which I myself, don't like.*_



neshru said:


> I don't think anyone could be bothered by the animation, since it was still way above average. But people that expected it to look like the best fighting episodes in the series (like me) were inevitably let down. The episodes had fantastic drawings thanks to Yamashita's work, but they lacked pretty much everything else you would expect from the final battle of the Naruto TV series.
> They lacked outstanding animation: fighting animation was nothing to write home about and effects animation was particularly weak. But more importantly, the episodes lacked intensity. They lacked excitement. They lacked amazement. They lacked personality.
> I'm sure most Naruto fans were very pleased with these episodes, but personally, this was not what I was looking for.
> 
> By the way, they even recycled a cut from episode 329. These episodes really were a scrappy affair.



*@neshru guess I'm the odd man, since I'm  one of those people that expected it to look like the best fighting episodes in the series. And who found One Punch Man/Mob Psycho 100 final to be kinda underwhelming. Although guess what you and differ is that I didn't mind that there aren't many super-over-the-top scenes.*



neshru said:


> Both episode 322 and 375 had intense action sequences. I think this time around he didn't have enough talent available, nor enough time to pull something like that off.


*From what I heard time would have greatly improve these episodes*




wowfel said:


> Is there a Staff list in english? What scenes did norio,koboyashi, and yamashita animate? they should have really hired hiroyuki tanaka for this fight, he has the perfect animations style for susanoo vs kyuubi. I liked the overall fight but scenes feel a bit clunky here and there. The first taijutsu scene was great but sasuke using narutos hand seals looked really awkward the way the characters were positioned. The way the susanoo was on the water looked weird as shit as well.



*Episode director/Storyboard/Animation supervisor: Hiroyuki Yamashita*
*Assistant Animation supervisor: Masayuki Kouda(#476)/Megumi Tomita(#477) *
*Cooperation animation supervisor: Erukin Kawabata/Katsuhiko Kitada/Arifumi Imai/Orange(that small clip of CGI Naruto)*
*Key animator:*
*Emi Kouno/Chengxi Huang/Mirai Komuro/Chiyuki Tanaka/Masaharu Tada Daisuke Tsumagari/Teruaki Tokumaru/Masaru Hyodo/Toshiro Fujii/Ayano  Fujita/Hiroyuki Horiuchi/Anna Yamaguchi/Hiroyuki Yamashita/Keisuke Watanabe/Kensuke Watanabe/Hiromi Ishigam/Shinji Chou/Retsu Ohkawara/ Masaya Onishi/Tatsuya Koyanagi/Natsuko Suzuki/Hirofumi Suzuki/Eri Taguchi/Chung Young-hoon/Megumi Tomita/Kiyomu Fukuda/Shingo Fujii/Tamako Horiuchi/Nobutaka Masuda/Kazuyasu Mine/Naoki Kobayashi/Hiromi Yoshinuma*



*BTW  any thoughts on the shuddering lines that Yamashita usage, right at the point of impact*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2016)

since it's all done,what is everyone favourite action special episode from shippuden ?
I think ep.85 got the highest quality in all of shippuden (Hidan and kakuzu fight) butt my favourite is probably wakabayashi's naruto vs pain,he got that talent to boil your blood


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 30, 2016)

*@hgfdsahjkl  For me it's #167 follow by the two latest episodes*


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 30, 2016)

I hope pierrot picks up a new long running anime ,they have always done that flame of recca,yu yu hakusho,naruto ,bleach but the problem I dont think there is any similar manga,boku no hero was taken by Bones
maybe black clover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Sep 30, 2016)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> since it's all done,what is everyone favourite action special episode from shippuden ?
> I think ep.85 got the highest quality in all of shippuden (Hidan and kakuzu fight) butt my favourite is probably wakabayashi's naruto vs pain,he got that talent to boil your blood


167 of course.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 30, 2016)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I hope pierrot picks up a new long running anime ,they have always done that flame of recca,yu yu hakusho,naruto ,bleach but the problem I dont think there is any similar manga,boku no hero was taken by Bones
> maybe black clover



Maybe Kishimoto's new series whenever he finally starts that. 

But yeah I do want a new long running series/ multimedia franchise like Naruto. One piece just doesn't interest me and dragonball is past its prime, and Boruto is just a shadow of an imitation so I do hope someone starts something else like them... But starting something like that is probably too expensive or something


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 30, 2016)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> since it's all done,what is everyone favourite action special episode from shippuden ?
> I think ep.85 got the highest quality in all of shippuden (Hidan and kakuzu fight) butt my favourite is probably wakabayashi's naruto vs pain,he got that talent to boil your blood



Have to agree.


----------



## Combine (Sep 30, 2016)

Favorite animated episode huh?

I don't have a favorite. There's all sorts of different aspects of the animation that different directors use to varying effects. But there are some standouts.

*Ep 82/85* - Hirofumi Suzuki and Toshiyaki Tsuru did an outstanding job on these two episodes, which I assume were developed simultaneously given how close they aired to each other. there's something to be said about the "look" of the art and also the fluidity of the animation in both cases that really makes it standout from the typical Naruto animated episode "look" (basically closer to "movie quality" than otherwise). I think as I said in another thread that Suzuki is a fine balance between kind of the "plain" look of Yamashita's art/anim and the super-stylized art/anim of Wakabayashi

*Ep 167* - Yeah, well it ended up being Atsushi Wakabayashi's swan song on the series. But there's no denying the fluidity and smoothness of the animation being of the highest quality while also still being fast. Sadly would have probably been remembered more fondly had he not gone a bit too crazy with the facial distortions and some of the OOC action sequences. 

*Ep 322/375* - I agree with others that these were better developed episodes by Yamashita than the last two. The former gets kudos for portraying a ton of action from lots of different bodies on screen and animating lots of characters in one chaotic but well paced battle. And the latter of course had the spectacularly choreographed and storyboarded battle that was perfectly edited with great meaning behind it.


----------



## neshru (Sep 30, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *BTW  any thoughts on the shuddering lines that Yamashita usage, right at the point of impact*


I didn't like it as a way to portray impact. It looked cheap. But it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 1, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *I won't say that, it was more like the animators that would be showcase of these episodes. were too busy to do grand.*
> 
> _*@Near67 and @tkROUT, I'm little surprising that you guys think Sessha would have done better job under same circumstance, sure he would have someone like Koyanagi to him help with the workload. And sure, Yamashita would be able to focus on his animation. But the actions in Sessha's storyboard always feel disjointed or like they missing a scene or two. Also I think the homage to #133 and the little detail that was in #476/#477 would be lost if Sessha direct the fight.*_
> 
> ...


I like the small details in Yamashita's direction but don't care about homage to 133 when the episode itself is of such quality. It does not compensate the lack of fluid animation. Checking shesha's (paired with Kouda) episode 180,194 the stand out animations in those are great. Having Yamashita and Kouda etc for key animation sure would have made a lot of difference. ( I know all this is hypothetical considering Sehsa got Re:zero). Yamashita's episode (476-477) had no back-ground animation, barely good water animation (despite the potential), not much camera movement combined with editing issue. The tween effects also ruined (I know they won't look like that in DVD version). There is both positive and negative to these episodes. OFC no way I'm saying it was bad; enjoyed 477; but just that when you are talking about this being series finale and waiting for it for a couple of years and you get this, it sure didn't live up to expectation. Pierrot had enough time, they had padded with don't know how much filler, if they cannot get the best guns for right time I'm not sure what to say.

I agree regarding Tsuru. He increases the no. of cuts which interrupts the flow. Which I'm not fond of.



hgfdsahjkl said:


> I hope pierrot picks up a new long running anime ,they have always done that flame of recca,yu yu hakusho,naruto ,bleach but the problem I dont think there is any similar manga,boku no hero was taken by Bones
> maybe black clover


You should check Ninku (and twelve Kingdom) if you haven't seen.
On lack of long running anime you may or may not have checked this .
Which reflects some facts and some opinions which are similar to mine.
In recent years, Pierrot had done cour-wise anime (~25 episode), even though they had potential for long running series. They didn't even turn out success. But what has been success for Pierrot is comedy series with well known male seiyu like Shirokuma cafe and Osomatsu san.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karaki (Oct 1, 2016)

I have no problem with people hating or loving ep 476 and 477, but what really bothers me the amount of blame fans put on Yamashita, so I need to clarify few things, first I will talk about the manga version because it’s the main effect of every other point.

The manga version: Kishi were in hopeless situation in this fight. The series must end with this fight but the series get to a point where it can’t been added without feeling it is forced, also Kishi hadn’t ideas for it, the whole fight start and end in five chapters, these 5 chapters contain explanation for Sasuke’s and Naruto’s ideologies, flashbacks, the fighting materials and the conclusion of the fight and the characters development.

Let’s talk about how the fight flow, Kishi make Sasuke and Naruto too overpowered, where there were no point for hand to hand fight with this level of, he was obligated to get rid of that power so he make the susanoo and kyuubi fight filled with giant explosions to consume all this extra power, when this part end Susake and Naruto has the same amount of chakra and at the same level, none of them take advantage over the another after this part, totally DRAW, so the purpose of this part is to get rid of the overpower system kishi created nothing else.

The second part of the fight was the taijutsu part which lacked energy because they were supposed to be tiered and consumed most of their chakra. Spoiler And the conclusion of the fight is also draw.

The fight in the manga were not expected, feel forced, rushed, with no point and energy, and the most important the bad writing of it.

1)  The animation: Fans tend to compare this fight to N133 and NS167 because they want the series finals to surpass these two episodes, which lead them to say that Yamashita was bad choose for these episodes and this task, and he falls to deliver what fans want. And here we must keep in mind that the staff available for Wakabayashi’s is way stronger than the staff available for Yamashita’s, Norio Matsumoto alone is an unreplaceable name not only in Naruto staff, but in the whole Japan it’s hard to find an animator that can deliver his quality in animation. Most of the staff that was available for Yamashita was young animators and lack lots of experience, where they can’t handle fights with this importance to the fans.

Also the manga content make great difference, In N133 and NS167 there were rage moments that the characters power went out of control, which allows Wakabayashi and Norio to take the animation to wholly new level. In NS476 and NS477 there is nothing like this, more than half of the fight Naruto was holding back, 70% of the fight was giant creatures fighting with only giant explosions every few seconds, the last part was fighting with no energy.

2)  The storyboard: the points I mention in the manga version part makes it difficult to be creative and makes Yamashita limited to Kishi’s path. Because kishi buts himself and the animators in a corner in this fight they can’t go outside the path he create for this fight, adding more taijustsu before the susanoo and kyuubi fight will make no sense with all that power they have (yamashita did this for fans), and adding dynamic taijutsu scene after it will make plot holes because they were exhausted and if they can make such a fight so why not using amaturse, susanoo. The fighting system and techniques has changed a lot in Naruto than the days of N133

3)  The coloring: The director choose the colors in the episode in order to enhance the effect of the scene, episodes like 82, 85, 166, 167 all these episodes have one atmosphere for the whole episode which make it easy for the director to choose the coloring style that fit the episode. And you could see how this help the adaptation, Ep 166 was one chapter that have one clear point of it, the last page of that chapter were included in ep 167 because it didn’t fit the style of 166 (Naruto’s transformation).

In 476 and 477 Yamashita needs to deliver variance atmospheres in one episode like Sasuke’s dark Ideology, The action scenes which some of it was sad, some was brutal …, Not to mention the susanoo and kyuubi high coloring details, so if the episode colors were similar to 85 or 375 which fit the taijutsu action scene it will not work with the sad scenes, the opposite will happen if he choose ep 82 colors which will fit the sad scenes but will not fit the action and dark ideology scenes.

4)  The impact: the fight lacks impact because it has no effect on the story and no point for the plot, no suspense, also it was full of senseless giant creature fights which is not interesting for old Naruto fans, you could tell that the animators tries their best in the final taijutsu fight to add more impact for it, but they can’t change how kishi set this fight.

I wanted to mention my opinion the statement of Sessha and Tsuru being better choice than Yamashita for this fight but @Animeblue already mention what I want to say.

At the end, who watch the episode without any compression and be neutral with their judgment find the episode fantastic. The fans who went unrealistic with their hopes get disappointed, they wanted from Yamashita to top N133 and NS167 while with this circumstances and manga content It’s impossible, and I really believe if Wakabayashi handled this fight with that circumstances and this manga content he wouldn’t be able to top N133 and NS167. I feel sorry for Yamashita getting all this blame and losing his fans for things out of his control.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 1, 2016)

Karaki said:


> 1)  The animation: Fans tend to compare this fight to N133 and NS167 because they want the series finals to surpass these two episodes, which lead them to say that Yamashita was bad choose for these episodes and this task, and he falls to deliver what fans want. And here we must keep in mind that the staff available for Wakabayashi’s is way stronger than the staff available for Yamashita’s, Norio Matsumoto alone is an unreplaceable name not only in Naruto staff, but in the whole Japan it’s hard to find an animator that can deliver his quality in animation. Most of the staff that was available for Yamashita was young animators and lack lots of experience, where they can’t handle fights with this importance to the fans.
> 
> Also the manga content make great difference, In N133 and NS167 there were rage moments that the characters power went out of control, which allows Wakabayashi and Norio to take the animation to wholly new level. In NS476 and NS477 there is nothing like this, more than half of the fight Naruto was holding back, 70% of the fight was giant creatures fighting with only giant explosions every few seconds, the last part was fighting with no energy.


It is absurd when you blame manga for what the episode lacked. And it is not about blaming Yamashita but rather lack of awesome quality animation. But I don't feel like repeating,





> Pierrot had enough time, they had padded with don't know how much filler, if they cannot get the best guns for right time I'm not sure what to say.





Karaki said:


> 2)  The storyboard: the points I mention in the manga version part makes it difficult to be creative and makes Yamashita limited to Kishi’s path. Because kishi buts himself and the animators in a corner in this fight they can’t go outside the path he create for this fight, adding more taijustsu before the susanoo and kyuubi fight will make no sense with all that power they have (yamashita did this for fans), and adding dynamic taijutsu scene after it will make plot holes because they were exhausted and if they can make such a fight so why not using amaturse, susanoo. The fighting system and techniques has changed a lot in Naruto than the days of N133


I think you are mistaking storyboard for script/screenplay. I think Yuka with Yamashita did a nice job expanding manga material without being contradictory, there are many scenes.

But talking about actual storyboard, it isn't too great either. Since he knows what animators he will be working it was reserved. Not much camera movement. But body pose were overall good.


Karaki said:


> 3)  The coloring: The director choose the colors in the episode in order to enhance the effect of the scene, episodes like 82, 85, 166, 167 all these episodes have one atmosphere for the whole episode which make it easy for the director to choose the coloring style that fit the episode. And you could see how this help the adaptation, Ep 166 was one chapter that have one clear point of it, the last page of that chapter were included in ep 167 because it didn’t fit the style of 166 (Naruto’s transformation).
> 
> In 476 and 477 Yamashita needs to deliver variance atmospheres in one episode like Sasuke’s dark Ideology, The action scenes which some of it was sad, some was brutal …, Not to mention the susanoo and kyuubi high coloring details, so if the episode colors were similar to 85 or 375 which fit the taijutsu action scene it will not work with the sad scenes, the opposite will happen if he choose ep 82 colors which will fit the sad scenes but will not fit the action and dark ideology scenes.


No complain regarding color. Even in 476 Naruto-Sasuke dimension, they added blue line to Sasuke and orange to Naruto, which was nice. Overall it is just that things in Shippuden are all green, the color can feel underwhelming. But that is not something to complain about after ~700 episode, where everything is greenish.


Karaki said:


> 4)  The impact: the fight lacks impact because it has no effect on the story and no point for the plot, no suspense, also it was full of senseless giant creature fights which is not interesting for old Naruto fans, you could tell that the animators tries their best in the final taijutsu fight to add more impact for it, but they can’t change how kishi set this fight.





Karaki said:


> I wanted to mention my opinion the statement of Sessha and Tsuru being better choice than Yamashita for this fight but @Animeblue already mention what I want to say.
> 
> At the end, who watch the episode without any compression and be neutral with their judgment find the episode fantastic. The fans who went unrealistic with their hopes get disappointed, they wanted from Yamashita to top N133 and NS167 while with this circumstances and manga content It’s impossible, and I really believe if Wakabayashi handled this fight with that circumstances and this manga content he wouldn’t be able to top N133 and NS167. I feel sorry for Yamashita getting all this blame and losing his fans for things out of his control.


It is not that manga lacked anything. Manga gave platform for giant battle to small battle, from lighting fire or water effect to mountain smash to explosions. It was upto anime to animate them to the fullest potential.
But overall I understand what @Animeblue meant,
_*



			That said, I do agree that the episodes would have been better if Yamashita just focus on directing/storyboarding while somebody else over see the animation like in BORUTO and Fujii/Kobayashi with ED#36
		
Click to expand...

*_


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Oct 1, 2016)

Not trying to change the subject here, but can anyone tell me the difference between Episode director, Animation supervisor, Key animator, and screenplay/storyboard?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 1, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> I like the small details in Yamashita's direction but don't care about homage to 133 when the episode itself is of such quality. It does not compensate the lack of fluid animation. Checking shesha's (paired with Kouda) episode 180,194 the stand out animations in those are great. Having Yamashita and Kouda etc for key animation sure would have made a lot of difference. ( I know all this is hypothetical considering Sehsa got Re:zero). Yamashita's episode (476-477) had no back-ground animation, barely good water animation (despite the potential), not much camera movement combined with editing issue. The tween effects also ruined (I know they won't look like that in DVD version). There is both positive and negative to these episodes. OFC no way I'm saying it was bad; enjoyed 477; but just that when you are talking about this being series finale and waiting for it for a couple of years and you get this, it sure didn't live up to expectation. Pierrot had enough time, they had padded with don't know how much filler, if they cannot get the best guns for right time I'm not sure what to say.
> 
> I agree regarding Tsuru. He increases the no. of cuts which interrupts the flow. Which I'm not fond of.



*If that was the case I would right with you, @neshru @Near67. As you have it it, the production of these two episode started rather late, hence majority of people who would have did majority of these two episode, was barely there due to them working another project at the time. I'm just say Yamashita and co did fantastic job given circumstance.*

*That being see I what you guys are coming from. i myself had problems with #476/#477, but positives out weight the negatives for me.*

*BTW any thoughts on  Daisuke Tsumagari's cut(the part of the battle before Naruto goes into Sage mode)*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Corax (Oct 1, 2016)

It was green because fight started at dawn. It is a standard color scheme for this time of the day (for example start of the 2nd day of the 4-th ninja war)


----------



## Karaki (Oct 1, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> It is absurd when you blame manga for what the episode lacked. And it is not about blaming Yamashita but rather lack of awesome quality animation. But I don't feel like repeating,


I am not blaming anyone, I mention in previous post that I enjoyed the episodes a lot, and I will remember this fight as one of my favorite fight in the series. but what I mention about the manga is just my opinion about the material when I read it, and at that time I really think that this material is not the suitable material for a great fight, and there is no point in Wakabayshi to return to the series (I always hoped that Wakabayshi will return and make one last episode in the series). I only mention the manga version to help me clarifying the points I wanted to talk about, like storyboard/script I read lots of comments says that why Yamashita didn't make naruto lose control of his power and go crazy on sasuke, and lots blaming comments on forums, YouTube.... so if you have no problem with some points, then these points were for others who find it fall from Yamashita.
But I still think that the manga version had a big effect on how the final fight look, So could you please tell me your opinion on the manga version of the fight.


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 1, 2016)

*Okay, it's was great in terms of animation but it wasn't as phenomenal as expected... Still no episode has topped #375 in terms of animation for the recent years and I can say it feels that Yamashita put everything that he could for this fight with that limited time and resources and that should be praised for it... And yeah, @neshru and @Near67 said that for me... I think it lacks something exceptional but in general, it was quite satisfying and I liked it  *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 1, 2016)

Naruto vs Sasuke (Final Battle) is like 3 fights. Do I think Kakashi vs Obito is better than the 3 parts of Naruto vs Sasuke separated? Yes. Do I think it's better than the entire fight? No. Overall Naruto vs Sasuke > Kakashi vs Obito.


----------



## fuff (Oct 3, 2016)

concept arts for last weeks ep:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 3, 2016)

Christ, I don't know what you guys were expecting. As a Naruto fan, it was pretty much everything I could have hoped for. 

Kakashi vs. Obito had, IMO, worse animation and there were just as many jaw-dropping 'oh shit' moments in this fight as that one. No way is 375 touching this, to be honest.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 3, 2016)

Website getting offline had to type the whole thing up again. 


Prime Rikuzen said:


> Not trying to change the subject here, but can anyone tell me the difference between Episode director, Animation supervisor, Key animator, and screenplay/storyboard?


Just scroll down 
This ANN article also good. 
Basically, script is dialogue and narrative. Storyboard gives framework for picture, gives camera to the script.


Corax said:


> It was green because fight started at dawn. It is a standard color scheme for this time of the day (for example start of the 2nd day of the 4-th ninja war)


In Naruto anime earth is green (even sky can green mostly). Although in manga it is brown, like the votE, you can check the color pages in manga (vol.24 I think). That is just Naruto anime.


Karaki said:


> I am not blaming anyone, I mention in previous post that I enjoyed the episodes a lot, and I will remember this fight as one of my favorite fight in the series. but what I mention about the manga is just my opinion about the material when I read it, and at that time I really think that this material is not the suitable material for a great fight, and there is no point in Wakabayshi to return to the series (I always hoped that Wakabayshi will return and make one last episode in the series). I only mention the manga version to help me clarifying the points I wanted to talk about, like storyboard/script I read lots of comments says that why Yamashita didn't make naruto lose control of his power and go crazy on sasuke, and lots blaming comments on forums, YouTube.... so if you have no problem with some points, then these points were for others who find it fall from Yamashita.
> But I still think that the manga version had a big effect on how the final fight look, So could you please tell me your opinion on the manga version of the fight.


I understand. Though bit surprised, you think this isn't wakabayashi style. IMO, episode 167 had a source material that gave him almost nothing. Fight was in plain field. Pain's power was only push & push. He had to create water (since water effect makes these fight cool). Pain punches ground and we got ocean. Whereas in vote he gets those water, mountain, blast, megazords. These are not to restrict but helps, IMO.



fuff said:


> concept arts for last weeks ep:


That is Pierrot's production blog.
Focuces in Huang Chenxi's cut.
He did 20 cuts in 476, 50 in 477. He did a good job. He shared his cuts in twitter too.

Both episode combined had ~650 cuts. (Ep.345 had 309 cuts, where as Chikara finale had more than 500 cuts,IIRC). Regarding Chikara, the Pierrot blogs before 2015 are removed/can't find.

Blog mentions there will be DVD fixes. Was expecting that. Had noticed issues in certain scenes.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## neshru (Oct 3, 2016)

By the way, did Kobayashi actually work on the episodes? I think I saw him in the credits, but there's nothing like the action scenes he did for 322 and 375.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 3, 2016)

neshru said:


> By the way, did Kobayashi actually work on the episodes? I think I saw him in the credits, but there's nothing like the action scenes he did for 322 and 375.


He is not in credit of the episodes. I think he is not under Pierrot contract. He even mentioned the ED was supposed to his last work in Naruto. After that he did KA in other film/OVAs. Went uncredited in this one.
Regarding his uncredited work in these episodes, I think there are parts in 477 from Susano transformation to Indra's arrow clash of the rasengans from tri-head Kurama followed by blast that look like his.

Someone made Huang Chenxi MAD
this unreleased song

The longest cut where Sasuke Naruto keep on fighting without energy (drag) was done by Eri Taguchi (田口愛梨), this being her first KA. (she had been doing in-between and 2nd KA)


One small cut I liked, Naruto's head band fell on water towards end.

BTW, who do you guys think will direct episode 479 (699) ? I think it could be Date or Kumagai.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 3, 2016)

_*@tkROUT I think he still under Pierrot contract, but to sure, maybe someone should ask him and clash of Indra's arrow clash of the rasengans is Shingo Fujii*_


----------



## wildcookie (Oct 3, 2016)

Isn't lighting susanoo and rsm kurama fighting cut above the sky with those flashy lighting effect Kobayashi's? Those effects looks exactly like that Kakashi vs Smoke guy fight. I think he also did some cuts with Sasuke taijutsu there and there.
Btw Huang's cuts were quite truly impressive indeed.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 5, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Website getting offline had to type the whole thing up again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Here you go @tkROUT *




neshru said:


> By the way, did Kobayashi actually work on the episodes? I think I saw him in the credits, but there's nothing like the action scenes he did for 322 and 375.





tkROUT said:


> He is not in credit of the episodes. I think he is not under Pierrot contract. He even mentioned the ED was supposed to his last work in Naruto. After that he did KA in other film/OVAs. Went uncredited in this one.
> Regarding his uncredited work in these episodes, I think there are parts in 477 from Susano transformation to Indra's arrow clash of the rasengans from tri-head Kurama followed by blast that look like his.
> 
> 
> BTW, who do you guys think will direct episode 479 (699) ? I think it could be Date or Kumagai.





wildcookie said:


> Isn't lighting susanoo and rsm kurama fighting cut above the sky with those flashy lighting effect Kobayashi's? Those effects looks exactly like that Kakashi vs Smoke guy fight. I think he also did some cuts with Sasuke taijutsu there and there.
> Btw Huang's cuts were quite truly impressive indeed.



*@neshru @tkROUT @wildcookie Kobayashi's cut is relatively short, the time lapse scene.*

*BTW you guys, thoughts on Toshiro Fujii's cuts(#476:where Sasuke shoots a fire ball while avoiding Sennin-Naruto's attack/ #477: the cut that is after Huang's 1st cut in #477)*

*Speaking of Fujii, @tkROUT, your guess were correct about him, like directing more. Also I think #479 is an outsource episode *

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks! So Chikara finale had ~460 cuts.

I thought the mid air rotation cut was awkward. Rest alright.


Tsuru will also be doing KA. (Though that was expected, still we got confirmation)

Hideto Tanaka will do 2nd KA.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Just carious about the next week's episode, according to the episode's page in TV-Tokyo... Tsuru will be on charge on the screenplay, but it could be wrong... Let's see 

this unreleased song*


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 5, 2016)

*@ASYM638 most likely that site is off by one week*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 6, 2016)

*So Tsuru and Tanaka solo'd everything in today's epiosde even in the KA.... No much 2nd KA members as well, but it was well done indeed 

Next weeks seems it's a Pierrot episode but I think Mizuno is handling this... Or it's a very good outsourced episode...*


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 6, 2016)

16 no. of 2nd KA. 
Hiroto Tanaka also did in-between. 
The color was great as expected. 
I liked the cut @17:25 (Sasuke's expression) when he sees himself with naruto etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 6, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *
> 
> Next weeks seems it's a Pierrot episode but I think Mizuno is handling this... Or it's a very good outsourced episode...*



*I was think the same thing  because i don't see the usual Yasuhiko Kanezuka's correction in the drawing and the art look like Yuuri Ichinose's work. And if it is Pierrot, Maki Odaira probably directing the episode. Since Kazunori Mizuno's episode usual have 7 to 10 episode gap*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Oct 6, 2016)

Do you know what that CGI look in todays episode was? Was it simply the artstyle or did they draw over CGI models?


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2016)

Today's episode reminded me episode 166. It was really good,also music choices were good.


----------



## Corax (Oct 6, 2016)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Do you know what that CGI look in todays episode was? Was it simply the artstyle or did they draw over CGI models?


It was CGI (if you are about the scene in the end).


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 6, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> I liked the cut @17:25 (Sasuke's expression) when he sees himself with naruto etc.


*That cut was so amazing, it has a huge emotional impact and speechless... Loved it and its direction *


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 6, 2016)

Corax said:


> It was CGI (if you are about the scene in the end).


Actually not, and Pierrot said it too.
Looks like CGI just because of the perfect shadows and coloring

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2016)

*Staff listing:*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 7, 2016)

479-
Script- Tsuru
SB/ED-Date
AD - Nishio/Kanezuka/Hirofumi Suzuki
Date doing it was pretty much expected.

Osamu Kobayashi is script/storyboard for rest titles. I get the feeling he is like series director for the novels.

480-
ED-Osamu Kobayashi
AD-Uno Ichirou


481-
ED-Yamaji Mitsuto
AD-Kei Takeuchi,Gen Sato, Yoshiharu Shimizu

482-
ED-Osamu Sekita
AD-Kouda, Hideki Natori, Mayumi Oda

483-
ED-Mamoru Taisuke
AD- Youko Suzuki, Matsui Yuko
Now I understand what Date meant many old guys will return. Some EDs are even old Pierrot directors.

Edit: The preview did look Nishio's. Good stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2016)

*@tkROUT #481 might be Pierrot as well or a mix bag considering Yoshiharu Shimizu is one of the animation supervisor *


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 7, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@tkROUT #481 might be Pierrot as well or a mix bag considering Yoshiharu Shimizu is one of the animation supervisor *


Yeah. Kei Takeuchi used to AD for Piggy years ago. Checked Sato Gen (KA) episodes in Twin exorcist, theose were outsourced to Peace & Kinderness. Then Shimizu is movie animator. Hmm.


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Okay, really Date is handling the next episode.. but I didn't perdict that Nishio is also there... So I was right about that Tsuru is the script writer of the episode...

About the rest, we're entering a new arc and that Osamu Kobayashi is in charge of it... I don't know which one are outsourced or in-house.. But I can see Kouda... So it goes back to the old rotation where we have in-house and outsourced episodes in row..*


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2016)

_*@ASYM638 Outside #481, all of them look like inhouse. I wonder if Sessha going to be in #482 or #483*_


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok. Updated full list. Not sure who Hideki Natori is. Some are non-Naruto staff. But overall looks like it is Osamu Kobayashi's doing. Like tsuru was seires director for Chikara, Kobayashi is for this.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2016)

*In other news, Naoki Kobayashi is busy with other projects. So I don't think we'll see him until next year.*


----------



## wildcookie (Oct 7, 2016)

Seeing 479 staff it looks like we can expect something really good for canon parts for a straight 4th episode in a row? Or am i wrong?


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 7, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Ok. Updated full list. Not sure who Hideki Natori is. Some are non-Naruto staff. But overall looks like it is Osamu Kobayashi's doing. Like tsuru was seires director for Chikara, Kobayashi is for this.


*An arc about Part 1 flashbacks fillers and seems we'll get another 4 episodes by his storyboard/screenplay according to one of his tweets.. so yeah... Just to fill the gap to adapt the novels in the winter...*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kony (Oct 7, 2016)

Well this is interesting staff list. But I really don't know how will look episodes 480 to 483.

As for episode 479, the fact that the series director and the chara designers will be there could be an answer to chapter 700's question


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *An arc about Part 1 flashbacks fillers and seems we'll get another 4 episodes by his storyboard/screenplay according to one of his tweets.. so yeah... Just to fill the gap to adapt the novels in the winter...*



*@ASYM638 it may just be these four episodes, two stories in each episodes *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 7, 2016)

@Animeblue Wait so half the episode will revolve around one character while the other half revolves around another? Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> 479-
> AD - Nishio/Kanezuka/Hirofumi Suzuki


That's interesting. I didn't find the drawings on the preview to be Nishio/Suzuki-level, in fact I didn't find them to be particularly good at all. I wonder what's making the difference. Is it the fact that Date is directing? Is it the bad key animators? Or are Nishio and Suzuki simply phoning it in?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kony (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah agreed with that. Especially the scene where Naruto and Shikamaru are walking looks awkward. Moreover Animeblue was guessing Yuuri Ichinose as AD from the preview before staff list airs


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 8, 2016)

Some someone tell me a naruto episode in which Date has directed before?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Some someone tell me a naruto episode in which Date has directed before?


has directed and storyboarded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 8, 2016)

This month's animedia features some Naruto stuff.


Features Date's interview, Junko (Naruto's VA), Sugiyama (Sasuke's VA)'s interview.

Interview does mention about Nishio doing AD for episode 479(699), 1st time (for Naruto TV-series) in 14 years being its character designer.

Storyboard of Kouda, Kumagai, Yukihiro Matsushita, Murata, Yamashita (476-477) & Tsuru(478)

On another note, checking 476,477 credit, the animators are in alphabetical(JP) order in credit.
478's production assistant (PA) was production manager herself (名嘉真彩).

After all these episodes hopefully some in-house animators have some energy left for next episode.

Reactions: Informative 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 8, 2016)

Another post for media/img limitation,

Looks like Yamashita and Tsuru did storyboard in digital (graphic tablet)

Reactions: Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## wildcookie (Oct 8, 2016)

Kony said:


> Yeah agreed with that. Especially the scene where Naruto and Shikamaru are walking looks awkward. Moreover Animeblue was guessing Yuuri Ichinose as AD from the preview before staff list airs


*Maybe they put all effort for canon parts and less concentrated for filler scenes? I can't think of anything more than that*


----------



## Corax (Oct 8, 2016)

Well I am not sure why preview looks like this. If 479 has 3 good AD+Tsuru and Date. Though may be they just did a few cuts,or preview has only worst cuts in it.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 9, 2016)

Wow, what an AD list for the new arc! I'm really curious... 

As for next episode, I bet Suzuki is in charge of the manga's adaptation (700 excluded) and we didn't see anything in the preview, in which there's a lot of Kanezuka's work. The Nishio directing cuts may be 22:49 / 22:58-23:04 / and Naruto in the end.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 9, 2016)

darkap89 said:


> Wow, what an AD list for the new arc! I'm really curious...
> 
> As for next episode, I bet Suzuki is in charge of the manga's adaptation (700 excluded) and we didn't see anything in the preview, in which there's a lot of Kanezuka's work. The Nishio directing cuts may be 22:49 / 22:58-23:04 / and Naruto in the end.


Full preview looks Nishio to me except when Naruto is with Shikamaru. That part is left untouched or it was just that bad.

As per manga part, I think there is a chance, last cut of the episode will be done by Nishio (if he animates). Anyways, I'm quite optimistic about this episode (happy feeling), in a way that whatever happens can only be good.

Also happy that Nishio doing last canon episode.
That was my wish/expectation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 9, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Full preview looks Nishio to me except when Naruto is with Shikamaru. That part is left untouched or it was just that bad.



Hmm Kakashi's close-up is totally Kanezuka. I think it's a mix of both directions...
My wish was to hear "Wind" by Akeboshi again in the series

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 9, 2016)

> *y*「原作のこの辺がやりたい・・・」僕「シナリオ２話分だよ」*y*「・・・・・」僕「はい決定２話続きでよろしく！！（笑）」・・・・・シナリオ早めに終わらせておいてよかった・・・３月にはシナリオほぼ終わらせていましたからね。



Date's convo with Yamashita on doing 476-477(?). bit funny,
(some translator can correct if any mistake, I'm no translator)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Yamashita:* "I want to do this part of manga..."
*Date:* "Scenario is for two episodes"
*Yamashita: *"......"
*Date: *"best regards for two continuous episodes !! (laugh)"

Glad to finish scenario early in time...as had to finish March's scenario(?).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like Kanezuka and Suzuki are Animation supervisor but Nishio is chief Animation supervisor for 479.


			
				Pierrot's Naruto production team said:
			
		

> 10/13 #NARUTO 疾風伝　第699話「うずまきナルト!!」 演出は伊達監督、作監は長い間総作監を務めて頂いた金塚泰彦さんとキャラクターデザインの鈴木博文さん。 総作監は同じくキャラクターデザインの西尾鉄也さんです。



Simizu (481), Kouda(482) would be CAD, I guess.

On another Note, Kobayashi had finished the storyboard for these 4 epiosodes by 3rd August.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 13, 2016)

from the animators tumblr:

text:
【告知】本日10/13(木) 19:25〜 テレビ東京にてOAの「NARUTO-ナルト- 疾風伝」第699話(原作最終話)に原画で参加しております。よろしくお願いしますm(_ _)m


----------



## root (Oct 13, 2016)

fuff said:


> text:
> 【告知】本日10/13(木) 19:25〜 テレビ東京にてOAの「NARUTO-ナルト- 疾風伝」第699話(原作最終話)に原画で参加しております。よろしくお願いしますm(_ _)m


A thank you message from the animators for working on today's episode?

_"We have participated in the original animation for Episode 699 (original finale). Thank you" _is what google translate gives me.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 13, 2016)

^That is Fujii Toshiro's. He is doing KA.

Following is Retsu Okawara's (He has been in series since episode 1 P1)

Hideto Tanaka is doing KA.

A peek around last scene.

Edited


----------



## root (Oct 13, 2016)

Edited also

It's weird how they all make it sound like the manga ended at 699 chapters, like chapter 700 never happened. "ending the anime at 699 episodes, just like the manga!"  ... um.. sure?

But nice to see them all tweeting about it. Your hard work all these years is appreciated, thanks animation people!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 13, 2016)

My bad. Should be "He". 

Watched live. KA include Chiyuki Tanaka, Retsu Okawara, Kumiko Hirokoshi, Ukulele, Hyodo Masaru, Kouda, Masaharu Tada, Chuangxi,  Fuji, Tominaga Mori, Yamashita, Hideto tanaka etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 13, 2016)

*We have some names in the last episode as they did KA like Chiyuki Tanaka, Retsu Okawara, Kumiko Horikoshi, Yuuri Ichinose, Daisuke Tsumagari, Anna Yamaguchi , Masayuki Kouda, Hiroyuki Yamashita, Emi Miyaji, Huang Chengxi, Fujii Toshiro, Zenjirou Ukulele  and Hideto Tanaka... And others of course

Yeah, it was actually well done for the final episode of the original work... So yeah, it's a great indeed *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 13, 2016)

*Seeing Kobayashi doing his thing with #480, could only mean one thing... there will be tons of complaints*


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Oct 13, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *Seeing Kobayashi doing his thing with #480, could only mean one thing... there will be tons of complaints*


What kind of complaints? You mean retconing canon plot points or animation style?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 13, 2016)

*Think Wakabayashi or Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann#04*

*On side note, the production schedule for these past four episodes was bad, worse than #329  production schedule *


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 13, 2016)

Will be a bit long post.

Naruto manga part over!! Glad most normal big names that have been part of Naruto joined.

Thanks to all the thread regulars (past/present) @Geg @neshru @Archah @Animeblue @Catterix @Pagatcha @Kony @darkap89 @Narutofreak1412 @ASYM638 and others I can't remember now.

I do look forward to Naruto's staff' work.

*Tsuru* - Hopefully Tsuru gets a good independent movie with Pierrot staff. He can be up there with likes of Satoshi Kon / deserving. Last time Pierrot did independent movie was Onigamiden (Dir-Hirotsugu Kawasaki, with top class staff, even Katsuhiro Otomo was involved) five/six years back. The movie had visual brilliance, though lacked in script/music/sound and many other things and flopped.

*Yamashita* - Interested in what ever he does. Part of me wants to see him grow as director but part of me also want him to stay just as animator (like Nishio). His style suits Kishimoto sensei's style. I wonder how he will be involved in Kishimoto sensei's next project; if they work together.

*Date* - It is interesting seeing him directing comedy, shonen , mystery (Kaze no Yojimbo) ..different genres. I guess he will continue to be director in Pierrot shows.

*Pierrot* - Not sure what future lies regarding the nature of titles. Among last season's stuff, only Tsukiuta is doing decent in DVD sells, others pretty bad.(But with production committees I doubt they would make loss) Before that there was Osomatsu san/Shirokuma cafe/Akatsuki no Yona etc. The titles towards female audience doing alright/good. With Yamashita they are getting some good animators. But loosing someone like Naoki Kobayashi is not going make the situation better.
I hope Pierrot does not suffer the same fate that happened after the end of Ninku with Nishio's exit to production IG. IMO, Ninku (YYH too) had the best animators among all Pierrot TV shows.

Would recommend checking 

Some stuffs from Sakuga wiki (AD of Naruto ep.1) which TakL had translated to me. On character designer of Naruto.
It is rumor.

*Spoiler*: __ 






> rumor 1 says pierrot wanted to use mr moriyama but mr kishimoto insisted on getting nishio for the character designer.
> 
> rumour 2 says pierrot fed up with endless complaint about moriyama's chara designs from the shueisha side and decided to change the chara designer to nishio knowing kish liked ninku.
> because nisho was bound to Production I.G and wouldnt be able to do it all by himself he had to be joined by suzuki, a regular in nishios chara design works. sad thing is that because of this co-design work suzuki was dropped from the rotation of animation directors(for naruto?).



On pen name stuffs, I wonder what is Ukulele's true name. NS-31 had quite some weird ones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 13, 2016)

*@tkROUT Naoki Kobayashi isn't complete gone and none of contacts has vanishing. Also outside of NARUTO, there Shishou Series and ēlDLIVE. So Pierrot should be alright as studio** And i agreed with Yamashita and Tsuru comment*


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you @tkROUT 
What a long ride has been from the Itachi/Pain times, if I remember correctly that's the first time I was around there and the main reason I've joined the forums was to discuss Naruto's animation.
I'll still see some episodes here and there... if there'll be good names behind it.


----------



## Kony (Oct 13, 2016)

That's funny how next episode looks like old-school Wakabayashi episodes.


----------



## Pagatcha (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks @tkROUT, and everyone else here. It was great to check this thread for all these years. Guess i will just continue to do it.

Dammit, and i started to think, that we might get a nice arc about sasuke's trial, or at least an episode...

@Kony - exactly same feeling!


----------



## Corax (Oct 13, 2016)

They still have Boruto to animate. May be as 1 or 2 season anime. In this case animation should be top notch.


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Thanks so much @tkROUT for your comments, it was great to check all the threads here... Take care buddy 

Anyway, yeah the old school animation feeling is great, we'll experience different ways of watching by those episode... Let's see how Kobayashi will handle this arc since he is the main director/storyboard/script writer of this arc.... *


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 13, 2016)

Kony said:


> That's funny how next episode looks like old-school Wakabayashi episodes.





Pagatcha said:


> Thanks @tkROUT, and everyone else here. It was great to check this thread for all these years. Guess i will just continue to do it.
> 
> Dammit, and i started to think, that we might get a nice arc about sasuke's trial, or at least an episode...
> 
> @Kony - exactly same feeling!





ASYM638 said:


> *Thanks so much @tkROUT for your comments, it was great to check all the threads here... Take care buddy
> 
> Anyway, yeah the old school animation feeling is great, we'll experience different ways of watching by those episode... Let's see how Kobayashi will handle this arc since he is the main director/storyboard/script writer of this arc.... *



*@Kony @Pagatcha @ASYM638 really, the episode look typical Osamu to me, nothing that different from his other episodes where he is given free reign.  Personally it will interesting see to how style mess with NARUTO*


----------



## Pagatcha (Oct 14, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@Kony @Pagatcha @ASYM638 really, the episode look typical Osamu to me, nothing that different from his other episodes where he is given free reign.  Personally it will interesting see to how style mess with NARUTO*



Sorry, but i am only familiar with his work on Beck, and unfortunate episode on Gurren Lagann, so i don't remember quite well. Anyway, that exciting news


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 14, 2016)

*@Pagatcha  reading you guys  comment, I thought that was the case. In any case I wonder if Osamu will try to solo his episode......2nd thought , probably not. Considerinhg he storyboard/wrote every episode of Shōnen Jidai-hen.*

*Speaking of upcoming episodes any predictions for the last five episodes of the year  ? As for what i think, i think the rotation will remain the same for the remain of the year. So....*

*#484: Pierrot*
*#485: Pierrot*
*#486: Outsource*
*#487: Pierrot*
*#488: Outsource*


----------



## Zensuki (Oct 14, 2016)

Is it true Date is retiring?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 17, 2016)

*@Zensuki  From NARUTO, he won't be directing The New Era part*


*In other Naruto news *


*About Asai, she is busy with Uta no☆Prince-sama♪ Maji LOVE Legend Star.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 17, 2016)

*As expected that Date won't direct the future Naruto episodes (thanks anyway for the hard work in those 14 years ), so we got the confirmation that Osamu Kobayashi will replace Date for the series direction at least for the new arc.. But I wonder about the novels, will Kobayashi continue to overlook to the adaptation of the novels this winter?*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 17, 2016)

which ones Kobayashi do in the past?? and which ones did date direct?

edit: also what are these tweets about??


----------



## fuff (Oct 17, 2016)

oh which animtor did this?? and whats their twitter?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 17, 2016)

*


ASYM638 said:



As expected that Date won't direct the future Naruto episodes (thanks anyway for the hard work in those 14 years ), so we got the confirmation that Osamu Kobayashi will replace Date for the series direction at least for the new arc.. But I wonder about the novels, will Kobayashi continue to overlook to the adaptation of the novels this winter?

Click to expand...

**If Kobayashi does become the director for the new era part, you do think Norio will show up more often considering Kobayashi is part of the Norio's circle *



*


fuff said:



			which ones Kobayashi do in the past?? and which ones did date direct?
		
Click to expand...

*


fuff said:


> *edit: also what are these tweets about??*



*@fuff Kobayashi direct Beck, Paradise Kiss,  infamous Gurren Lagann#04, Panty n Stocking with Garterbelt#05b and Dantalian no Shoka#09. As for Date, he is oversaw Naruto #01- #699, basically he is the series director of NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden*

*As for the tweet, Date just saying the episode count will stay intact and he'll trust the rest of Naruto to the direction of the others*


*BTW you guys episode #476 - 478 was add to NARUTO sakuga episode list*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 18, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *If Kobayashi does become the director for the new era part, you do think Norio will show up on often considering Kobayashi is part of the Norio's circle *


*I really hope that, but it depends on if Kobayashi will oversee the new era or not...*


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 18, 2016)

_*I see and on that note I don't want to see Yamashita as the new director , it would be too unhealthy for him *_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 18, 2016)

was date the director who did those AWFUL jiraya novel/tsuandes dream?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 20, 2016)

_*Chiaki Kon directed/storyboard OP#20 while Tetsuya Nishio was the animation supervisor. And feature animation by  effects specialize Hidetsugu Ito, Atsuki Shimizu and Katauya Yamada. The ED was directed/storyboard by Akira Hayashi*_

_*Also Kenichi Kitsuna and HirotoTanaka  was in episode#480*_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 20, 2016)

*Yeah, liked the opening and ending so much... So they brought Bleach animators back for this arc, didn't they? Hidetsugu Ito did Sasuke's Chidori in the end and it's obvious to see that...

About the episode, Kobayashi's art-style is so different that makes this series a new one that we have never seen before... I can't say anything until watching his further episodes..*


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 25, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> So they brought Bleach animators back for this arc, didn't they?


*That's  what it seem. That being said I'm curious to see if they'll keep the quality for the novels. And on that note do you think ēlDLIVE will disrupt the series *

*Zaregoto report:*
*Suzuki was only one in Zaregoto#01*


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 27, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *That's  what it seem. That being said I'm curious to see if they'll keep the quality for the novels. And on that note do you think ēlDLIVE will disrupt the series *
> 
> *Zaregoto report:*
> *Suzuki was only one in Zaregoto#01*


*I don't think so since the staff will be another team of Pierrot.. Let's see then...*


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 27, 2016)

tkROUT said:


> Yeah. Kei Takeuchi used to AD for Piggy years ago. Checked Sato Gen (KA) episodes in Twin exorcist, theose were outsourced to Peace & Kinderness. Then Shimizu is movie animator. Hmm.



_*Turns out it outsource to Peace&Kindness, guess #482 is outsource too*_






ASYM638 said:


> I don't think so since the staff will be another team of Pierrot.. Let's see then...



_*Probably so*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Oct 27, 2016)

*But we know that #483 won't be outsourced since its animation supervisors did KA in the current opening which is good *


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 27, 2016)

*@ASYM638  Yeah you could tell by the staff that #483 going to be Pierrot . I guess it is safe to assume the rotation will not change for the remain of the year*


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2016)

wait so the new director has never worked on naruto?? does he even know the story...? since the upcoming eps are filler


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 28, 2016)

_*@fuff I like mention in other threads, Osamu did the image boards for the Last. And yes, he have read the manga.*_

_*@ASYM638 look like we've our answer to Osamu question, with his latest statement  *_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Oct 28, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*@fuff I like mention in other threads, Osamu did the image boards for the Last. And yes, he have read the manga.*_
> 
> _*@ASYM638 look like we've our answer to Osamu question, with his latest statement  *_


thanks sorry i get confused with the names at time lol


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 2, 2016)

_*Norio's rough drawing for.....*_


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 2, 2016)

Is that sasuke?


----------



## root (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks like Sasuke vs Naruto?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 3, 2016)

looks like nov 17 is ino x sai ep??


but i thought there wasnt going to be a ep that week and the 24th?


----------



## Platypus (Nov 3, 2016)

fuff said:


> but i thought there wasnt going to be a ep that week and the 24th?


That's right. No episodes on 11/17 and 11/24. 
Don't trust ANN and wiki schedules. Any troll can edit them.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 3, 2016)

As much as I love Ino, just no. I'm tired of this boyhood arc. I hope it's fake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 3, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> As much as I love Ino, just no. I'm tired of this boyhood arc. I hope it's fake.


ya i rather see sasuke shiden now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 4, 2016)

fuff said:


> ya i rather see sasuke shiden now


I agree, just get to the novels already.


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 4, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> I agree, just get to the novels already.


Or at least grow the characters up to where we left them in the end! There are plenty of blank spaces to fill even within ch 699.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 4, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> Or at least grow the characters up to where we left them in the end! There are plenty of blank spaces to fill even within ch 699.


Definitely!


----------



## ASYM638 -- #484-485 staff (Nov 9, 2016)

*#484
Animation Supervisors: Hiroshi Tomioka & Ayako Satou
Storyboard/Episode Director: Chiaki Kon
Scripts: Masanao Akahoshi

#485
Animation Supervisors: Yuuko Matsui & Minoru Morita & Shinichirou Minami 
Storyboard: Ryouji Fujiwara
Episode Director: Ayumi Ono
Scripts: Masanao Akahoshi

*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 9, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *#484
> Animation Supervisors: Hiroshi Tomioka & Ayako Satou
> Storyboard/Episode Director: Chiaki Kon
> Scripts: Masanao Akahoshi
> ...



anything we should know about these people? like are they good...?also are the eps in house or outsourced?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 9, 2016)

_*@ASYM638 So the trend continue, I see. *_

_*@fuff  #484 is an Pierrot episode the staff looks superb all around. Chiaki Kon(OP#20) is a great director. she is responsible for making Sailor Moon Crystal S3 great. Hiroshi Tomioka is great animator *_



_*As for #485, it look like an Studio Amo episode*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Nov 9, 2016)

*@Animeblue , yeah the trend is keeping on 

#484 might be a powerful Pierrot episode, I'll looking forward to it

Anyway, I think #485 is an outsourced episode as well but Matsui is AD (in-house production involved??) and we get Morita back to Naruto, his last episode that directed was #32 (almost 8 years absent from Naruto)...

Btw, do you think that Kon will be the new director of Sasuke Shinden arc?*


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 9, 2016)

_*Yep #484 could be real power house Kon+Tomioka . As for Kon overseeing Sasuke Shinden, there a good chance over that happening. And it would line up with what I saw on 2ch few weeks back .*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (Nov 9, 2016)

I am really looking forward to 484. Who is *Ayako Satou ?*


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 9, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> Anyway, I think #485 is an outsourced episode as well but Matsui is AD (in-house production involved??) and we get Morita back to Naruto, his last episode that directed was #32 (almost 8 years absent from Naruto)...


_*Matsui most likely the chief animation supervisor for #484. remember Shimizu and Kouda was names were 1st in their respectful episode and it turn out they were the chief animation supervisor for #482/#483*_



Kony said:


> I am really looking forward to 484. Who is *Ayako Satou ?*


*Ayako is from BLEACH/Osomatsu-san*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 10, 2016)

*Hiroshi Tomioka was in #483 and he might have did the campfire scene. It would be nice, he became one main animator for the novels*


----------



## SupremeKage (Nov 10, 2016)

So is SP rich all of a sudden? When was the last crappy outsourced episode?


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 11, 2016)

It's interesting to see Hiroshi Tomioka on board.
Now that the manga is over they need to jump sales with good animation and adaptation?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 11, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> So is SP rich all of a sudden? When was the last crappy outsourced episode?


_* No they didn't and on that note $$$$ doesn't equal to good animation. As to what happen majority of outsource studios, mostly they're no longer contract to NARUTO. Seeing how the two outsource were by Peace&Kindness.*_



darkap89 said:


> It's interesting to see Hiroshi Tomioka on board.
> Now that the manga is over they need to jump sales with good animation and adaptation?


_*No that isn't the case. Chiaki Kon and Masanao Akahoshi know Hiroshi Tomioka....that all*_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 14, 2016)

_*Once again Kobayashi stated that he isn't working on NARUTO*_

_*"僕は抜けるけど、NARUTOはまだまだ続きますよー。 お楽しみ！"*_


----------



## fuff (Nov 14, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Once again Kobayashi stated that he isn't working on NARUTO*_
> 
> _*"僕は抜けるけど、NARUTOはまだまだ続きますよー。 お楽しみ！"*_


thats good hes the one that did the boyhood arc, it sucked...tho i did enjoy the sasuke and itachi ep (even tho it could have been better)


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 15, 2016)

_*Yes @fuff  Osamu directed/written the Shōnen Jidai-hen. And since we're on the subject, NARUTO might new series composer with addition to new director and a new producer. *_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Nov 15, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Yes @fuff  Osamu directed/written the Shōnen Jidai-hen. And since we're on the subject, NARUTO might new series composer with addition to new director and a new producer. *_


Let me get this straight. By new series composer you the music composer or something else? Because personally I really don't want Yasuharu Takanashi to leave Naruto. His music style is deeply connected with the series and it's one of the major reasons I prefer Naruto over other shounen anime. :/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Nov 15, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Yes @fuff  Osamu directed/written the Shōnen Jidai-hen. And since we're on the subject, NARUTO might new series composer with addition to new director and a new producer. *_


i hope they dont get a new compser i like the ost, im assuming they will still use the old one if we get a new composer? i wonder if this has anything to do with a possible boruto anime (remember they showed us a third villain in kaguyya arc)


----------



## Platypus (Nov 15, 2016)

Series composer =/= soundtrack composer

From Kevin's Anime Credits Guide:


> The series director and series composer (シリーズ構成, Series Kousei) start meeting early in production alongside the producers and production committee members (if necessary) to draft the story; in the case of adaptations they'll work with the source material as a basis and credit its author (原作), and if it's an original work whoever came up with the concept will get that credit. Either way, they make the big structural and narrative decisions together. How much input each has depends on the project, and we have to rely on interviews and behind the scenes material to find out about any particular case. There are projects where the writer was brought on late into conception and only followed orders, as well as shows creatively born in their hands. In any case the series director always outranks the series composer, so no fundamental decisions will be made against their will. Once they've approved it, the series composer will decide how to split the work into episodes so that the overall story of the show flows as well as possible and the pacing doesn't fall apart (again, often with the director's input as well).


https://blog.sakugabooru.com/2016/08/17/full-anime-production-ending-credits-guide/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Nov 15, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Series composer =/= soundtrack composer
> 
> From Kevin's Animation Credits Guide:
> https://blog.sakugabooru.com/2016/08/17/full-anime-production-ending-credits-guide/


Good! That's what I thought. That the series composer was something else entirely. Thanks for the info!


----------



## SoulFire (Nov 18, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Series composer =/= soundtrack composer
> 
> From Kevin's Anime Credits Guide:
> https://blog.sakugabooru.com/2016/08/17/full-anime-production-ending-credits-guide/


This could be a very good occurrence!


----------



## ASYM638 (Nov 23, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*Yes @fuff  Osamu directed/written the Shōnen Jidai-hen. And since we're on the subject, NARUTO might new series composer with addition to new director and a new producer. *_


*Yeah, it's confirmed that Chiaki Kon is the new director and Masanao Akahoshi is the new series composer for Sasuke Shinden arc...

*


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 23, 2016)

_*@ASYM638 guess Tomioka might be one of main animator if Kon directing*_

_*In other news, we'll see some Naruto in the new SAO movie*_


----------



## root (Nov 24, 2016)

What else have those two worked on before?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 24, 2016)

*@root the new producer Koichi Machiyama was one of the producer for BORUTO/The Last. And help with BLEACH : Fade to Black/Hell Verse. The new director Chiaki Kon is currently famous for saving Sailor Moon Crystal. Outside of that Kon's work is mostly with J.C Staff/Studio Deen. Lastly the new series composer Masanao Akahoshi is the Toaru Majutsu no Index series composer *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## root (Nov 24, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@root the new producer Koichi Machiyama was one of the producer for BORUTO/The Last. And help with BLEACH : Fade to Black/Hell Verse. The new director Chiaki Kon is currently famous for saving Sailor Moon Crystal. Outside of that Kon's work is mostly with J.C Staff/Studio Deen. Lastly the new series composer Masanao Akahoshi is the Toaru Majutsu no Index series composer *


Thanks for the info! Chiaki Kon sounds like the right person to have on Naruto, the other two I'm sure they know what they're doing too. I'll be curious to see what the series will be like in their hands.


----------



## fuff (Nov 24, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> *@root the new producer Koichi Machiyama was one of the producer for BORUTO/The Last. And help with BLEACH : Fade to Black/Hell Verse. The new director Chiaki Kon is currently famous for saving Sailor Moon Crystal. Outside of that Kon's work is mostly with J.C Staff/Studio Deen. Lastly the new series composer Masanao Akahoshi is the Toaru Majutsu no Index series composer *


saving sailor moon crystal? please elaborate. ive only watch the original as a kid.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 25, 2016)

_*@fuff  think Xbox One fiasco of Don Mattrick/Phil Spencer  *_


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 27, 2016)

_*Had to double post, Kouda  seem to be the animation supervisor for the Boruto Jump Special Anime Festa*_


----------



## fuff (Dec 1, 2016)

dunno if this is an animator or not but...


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 1, 2016)

_*the presentation of #484 was nice in all, but the flow of the episode was bit off. And Tomioka's cut was nice*_


----------



## Kony (Dec 1, 2016)

Underwhelming episode. 
Now looking forward to Kouda Ova


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 1, 2016)

_*@Kony  what was you expecting from #484 ? *_


----------



## Uraharа (Dec 1, 2016)

ASYM638 said:


> *Yeah, it's confirmed that Chiaki Kon is the new director and Masanao Akahoshi is the new series composer for Sasuke Shinden arc...
> 
> *


Who were before them?


----------



## Kony (Dec 1, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Kony  what was you expecting from #484 ? *_



Maybe something punchier. Art was a bit inexpressive, too


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 1, 2016)

_*@Kony I see. I should have warn that Kon isn't that type of director. *_



Uraharа said:


> Who were before them?


_*Director: Hayato Date(#01 - #699)/Osamu Kobayashi(#700 - #703) *_
_*Series composer: Junki Takegami(Shippuden#72 - #479)/Osamu Kobayashi(#700 - #703) *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (Dec 1, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Kony I see. I should have warn that Kon isn't that type of director.*_



I think she managed to do that on Sailor Moon


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 1, 2016)

_*you think so interesting.  I think she just above Mizuno. With that said I'm curious how the new staff will handle Sasuke's story. Seeing that there an rumor that Yamashita and co will be returning around Shikamaru arc*_


----------



## Kony (Dec 1, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*you think so interesting.  I think she just above Mizuno. With that said I'm curious how the new staff will handle Sasuke's story. Seeing that there an rumor that Yamashita and co will be returning around Shikamaru arc*_



Maybe the problem was animation direction after all. It's like they tried to imitate Nishio's style but failed
Shikamaru arc has chances to get very good staff when you remember Hidan/Kakuzu arc


----------



## fuff (Dec 2, 2016)

whos the VA of that girl? she sounds familar (the loli one)


----------



## Platypus (Dec 2, 2016)

fuff said:


> whos the VA of that girl? she sounds familar (the loli one)


https://myanimelist.net/people/18511/Ai_Kakuma


----------



## fuff (Dec 2, 2016)

Platypus said:


> https://myanimelist.net/people/18511/Ai_Kakuma


thanks! ahh lenalee thats why she sounded so familar


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 3, 2016)

Kony said:


> Maybe the problem was animation direction after all. It's like they tried to imitate Nishio's style but failed
> Shikamaru arc has chances to get very good staff when you remember Hidan/Kakuzu arc


_*i felt that Kon was trying to imitate Tsuru. That said i feel like Uno was trying to stay on model.*_
_*BTW @Kony those Hidan/Kakuzu episodes just happen to take in autumn *_


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 6, 2016)

*For those who care...*

*An animator who usually be on Tsuru and Yamashita episodes had commented that he started to work again after not working for while after #479 *


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 8, 2016)

_*#486 will be directed/storyboard by Shingo Okano, Mr. Explosion's friend *_


----------



## Kony (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks @Animeblue
I see it will be first Okano's try as a director.
On another not I have to say I really enjoy the new outsource squad. The CAD did a really good job on 485


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 8, 2016)

_*No problem. the downside it they seem to avoid any type of long action bits. Looking ahead to #486, it will be interesting who Shingo will bring to the table. It would be cool if able to Kameda, but Kameda probably busy helping Natsume *_

_*BTW @Kony do you think we might see Fumiaki Kouta *_


----------



## Kony (Dec 8, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*No problem. the downside it they seem to avoid any type of long action bits.  *_



Maybe because they know their animators are not skilled enough for that 

As for 486, I just hope the episode flow will be up to the animation quality


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 8, 2016)

_*@Kony i don't think the storyboard will badly structured *_


----------



## Kony (Dec 8, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*BTW @Kony do you think we might see Fumiaki Kouta *_



why do you think he might be there ?


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 8, 2016)

*connections*


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 9, 2016)

_*NARUTO Shippuden Staff Listing:*_

_*#486*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard: Shingo Okano*_
_*Animation Supervisors: Hiroaki Imaki/Youko Suzuki/Koji Yabuno*_

_*#487*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard: Osamu Sekita  *_
_*Animation Supervisors: Mayumi Oda/Hideki Natori*_
_*Chief Animation Supervisors: Ichiro Uno*_

_*#488*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard: Chiaki Kon*_
_*Animation Supervisors: Nagakawa Momoko*_


----------



## fuff (Dec 9, 2016)

so it looks like sasuke shiden will be up til jan 5...i thought the 22nd was the last ep. accroding to google translate at least lol


----------



## Kony (Dec 9, 2016)

Koji Yabuno <3
Great staff list. Really good time for shippuden


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 9, 2016)

*#486 seem to be the M.E for this arc. I find it kinda amusing that they're regulars from the movies mix in with some BLEACH/TokyoGhoul/Yona staff *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 13, 2016)

saw this on tumblr anyone know what its about???


----------



## Platypus (Dec 13, 2016)

That's a picture of http://www.akaboo.jp/neo/event/p1155.html

Looks like some kind of fan site? I dunno. Certainly has nothing to do with the official anime/manga.


----------



## fuff (Dec 13, 2016)

Platypus said:


> That's a picture of http://www.akaboo.jp/neo/event/p1155.html
> 
> Looks like some kind of fan site? I dunno. Certainly has nothing to do with the official anime/manga.


oh okay, it must be for a fan-event then


----------



## Kony (Dec 15, 2016)

Well, that was not what I call a money episode. But all the last part looked pretty neat.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 15, 2016)

_*#486 was nicely directed, but it was really too tame. *_

_*@Kony you shouldn't expect the level any episode to be on the same level as other episodes with Kon directing *_


----------



## Kony (Dec 15, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*#486 was nicely directed, but it was really too tame. *_
> 
> _*@Kony you shouldn't expect the level any episode to be on the same level as other episodes with Kon directing *_



I know and i find it suitable since there won't be any special event or fight in those novels. 
Plus there is no ugly outsourced episodes so that make the arc entertaining to watch


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 15, 2016)

*@Kony expecting some like #137, #204, #209, #248/#249 and #329 is fine. *

*Yabuno's half was best looking and best animatied part of #486 which is kinda surprising because he had just helped Yuu and Tetsuya not too long ago  *


----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 17, 2016)

*It's good to see Nishio again on designing the new visual of Boruto anime, so at least the character design won't be changed in the new anime... Just wondering about the full staff (series director, series composers, production, music composer... etc) 

@Animeblue, will Yamashita be the series director of the anime or Date is back again??*


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 17, 2016)

_*@ASYM638 I don't think Date will direct Boruto, if I remember correctly he said he is leaving NARUTO/BORUTO to new/younger generation. *_

_*btw it looks like Yutapon is working on HeroAca*_


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## ASYM638 (Dec 18, 2016)

*I don't know but it's expected to me that Pierrot will handle Black Clover.. So, does that affect on Boruto anime quality in general??*


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 18, 2016)

Ugh! I can't stand Black Clover!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 18, 2016)

yessss,I have always wanted pierrot to pick up a new long running anime
with baruto and black clover,I hope we're back to the days where pierrot was handling naruto and bleach

hopefully,black clover gets a good character designer,that ova from jump festa was a disaster


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 18, 2016)

Hm, Black Clover's main character seems to be a copy of Naruto, but with the wrong angle IMO (I always liked Naruto's being an outcast for something he couldn't control more interesting than him being an untalented idiot who becomes the best but Naruto never really explored the prior concept enough IMO). Still, I do want a new longrunning franchise that can start from the beginning (so not just a sequel like Super and Boruto) so I will probably give it a try... Doubt it'd reach the heights of Naruto or Dragonball in popularity though where we get all those big console games and movies haha. 

Am still hoping Kishi's new manga turns out good... he said it was to be scifi so I'm hoping for intersteller adventures...


----------



## fuff (Dec 18, 2016)

anything important in here?


----------



## SoulFire (Dec 18, 2016)

Black Clover has a MC who is a watered down and charmless copy of Naruto, a plot that didn't grab me and an artistic style that I don't particularly care for.   I'm looking to BnHA to take prominence. It's seasonally animated by Bone and it has great characters with a MC quite different from the typical Shonen hero we saw in Naruto.


----------



## root (Dec 19, 2016)

Never read much Black Clover, but I'm really interested to see what they're gonna do with Boruto, since there is absolutely zero material to work with.



RockSauron said:


> he said it was to be scifi so I'm hoping for intersteller adventures...


Meanwhile I'm over here still hoping for more people to write sci fi that doesn't go the far fetched and unlikely route of interstellar travel and instead goes with the huge amounts of locations on planets and moons in just one solar system or even one planet       There is fuck all to do in outer space and interstellar travel always means writers have to come up with some bullshit excuse for why it doesn't take decades/centuries to get to the next star. But yea, looking forward to whatever Kishi comes up with next, if there's one thing he does well, it's world building. So it should be interesting. I'm expecting something with a cyberpunk kinda look similar to Akira, since he's a big fan of Otomo and all.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 21, 2016)

_*Masaya Honda is handling the scripts and doing the series composition for Shikamaru Hiden.*_


----------



## fuff (Dec 25, 2016)

the guy who drew the boruto calendar will he involved with the boruto anime? i know he worked on the movie (hand picked by kishi if i recall...)


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 26, 2016)

_*@fuff I'm not sure but Nishio did drew the promotional visual for BORUTO.*_


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 27, 2016)

_*yearly around blog post *_

_*Studio Pierrot blog post *_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## fuff (Dec 28, 2016)

upcoming ep info? i dont see jan thread up so i guess ill post it here


----------



## Platypus (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep, Weekly Shonen Jump always has those episode info sections if there's an episode before the next WSJ issue comes out. I stopped posting them cos nobody seemed to give a darn. They're just episode summaries anyway. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 31, 2016)

_*If anybody was curious about Norio, he seemly did 100 cuts for Yoru wa Mijikashi Arukeyo Otome*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Dec 31, 2016)

Animeblue said:


> _*If anybody was curious about Norio, he seemly did 100 cuts for Yoru wa Mijikashi Arukeyo Otome*_


Hum... is there any chance to see Matsumoto returning for Boruto anime someday? I get that Shippuden is almost over and there won't be any special action scenes for it.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 2, 2017)

_*@TheDrawer93 there is an chance. btw Yoru wa Mijikashi Arukeyo Otome is the reason why Norio was kinda absent in Naruto vs Sasuke*_


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 5, 2017)

*Odahiro Watanabe seem to be the director of Shikaramu Hiden. While Masaya Honda is doing the series composition. Also  it seem that Kouda and Koyanagi are back*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2017)

_*NARUTO Shippuden Staff listing:  *_


----------



## Chrillbill (Jan 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*NARUTO Shippuden Staff listing:  *_



Translation, please?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 7, 2017)

*#489 (January 12)*

*Screenplay:* Masaya Honda 
*Episode Director & Storyboard:* Odahiro Watanabe
*Animation Supervision:* Yoshiharu Shimizu, Tomoyuki Kitamura, Moyung Hun Park


*#490 (January 19)*

*Screenplay:* Masaya Honda 
*Episode Director:* Taiji Kawanishi
*Storyboard:* Odahiro Watanabe
*Animation Supervision:* Masayuki Kouda, Min Seop Shin


*#491 (January 26)*

*Screenplay:* Masaya Honda 
*Episode Director:* Naoki Hishikawa
*Storyboard:* Yo Hong(/Yuu Kou?), Yuuki Ukai
*Animation Supervision:* Yuko Matsui,  Shin-Young Kim


*#492 (February 2)*

*Screenplay:* Masaya Honda 
*Episode Director:* Masayuki Matsumoto
*Storyboard:* Katsuyuki Kodera
*Animation Supervision:* Ichirou Uno, SooYoung Seo


*#493 (February 9)*

*Screenplay:* Masaya Honda 
*Episode Director & Storyboard:* Odahiro Watanabe
*Animation Supervision:* Yoshiharu Shimizu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2017)

_*thanx @Platypus i totally forgot to put translation.*_

_*studio breakdown:*_
_*#489: Pierrot*_
_*#490: Piggy*_
_*#491: Pierrot/Dangun Pictures*_
_*#492: Jiwoo*_
_*#493: Pierrot *_

_*@Chrillbill comparing the listing to Sasuke's Shikamaru's little bit better, especially in episode director department *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (Jan 7, 2017)

Interesting. Next week will be the opportunity to judge the new director skills


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2017)

_*@Kony I'm more interested in Lupin/Concrete Revolutio lineup(#491). That being said I do admit that I'm curious to see who Odahiro brought with him in key animators department. Considering Shikamaru Hiden is compose of  the directors/storyboard artist that Odahiro Watanabe had work with before*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jan 7, 2017)

And how much time is left do you think @Animeblue that Huang Cheng-Xi would be available for Shippuden? I could imagine that he would still be correcting his cuts along with Hiroyuki Yamashita, given that he did many of them in the finale. Though it's already been almost 4 months and I'm waiting impatiently to see him growing within the anime. With Naoki Kobaiyashi left from Pierrot, he has to be the most prominent key animator in the studio right now I would think.


----------



## fuff (Jan 7, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> And how much time is left do you think @Animeblue that Huang Cheng-Xi would be available for Shippuden? I could imagine that he would still be correcting his cuts along with Hiroyuki Yamashita, given that he did many of them in the finale. Though it's already been almost 4 months and I'm waiting impatiently to see him growing within the anime. With Naoki Kobaiyashi left from Pierrot, he has to be the most prominent key animator in the studio right now I would think.


I always thought that guy was a newbie animator/was recent for NARUTO??? That's the sekibeing guy right?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 7, 2017)

↑ He's probably a freelancer, or working on another Pierrot show.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 7, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> And how much time is left do you think @Animeblue that Huang Cheng-Xi would be available for Shippuden? I could imagine that he would still be correcting his cuts along with Hiroyuki Yamashita, given that he did many of them in the finale. Though it's already been almost 4 months and I'm waiting impatiently to see him growing within the anime. With Naoki Kobaiyashi left from Pierrot, he has to be the most prominent key animator in the studio right now I would think.


*Looking at the time frame, none of them might not be able work last few episodes of Shippuden. *



fuff said:


> always thought that guy was a newbie animator/was recent for NARUTO??? That's the sekibeing guy right?





Platypus said:


> ↑ He's probably a freelancer, or working on another Pierrot show.


_*@fuff @Platypus Both Cheng-Xi and Kobayashi are newbie. Kobayashi was the one that was an employee of Pierrot.*_

_*BTW @TheDrawer93, @fuff @Platypus Cheng-Xi and Kobayashi are currently busy with an project that you guys might find interesting*_


----------



## fuff (Jan 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *Looking at the time frame, none of them might not be able work last few episodes of Shippuden. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the project?!


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2017)

_*@fuff you know that I can not say. With that being said, the project will air this season.*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jan 10, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@fuff you know that I can not say. With that being said, the project will air this season.*_


I bet it's ACCA 13. I can see it


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 19, 2017)

_*Hiroto Tanaka was credited for overseeing the layout for episode #490*_


----------



## TheGama (Jan 23, 2017)

I was looking at the Shippuden animation credits and I couldn't help but notice that most of the episodes since Naruto vs. Sasuke have been done by people that are completely new to the series. Even the normal mainstays like Kumiko Hirokoshi and Yasuhiko Kanezuka are nowhere to be found. But the thing is, these past 15 or so episodes have been the most visually consistent that I've seen in Shippuden for a while.

So my question is: why the sudden change now? Why wait until after most of the canon material has already been covered? I assume part of it has to do with a new series director and/or Pierrot hiring new outsourced studios to work on the series. But it still seems like a pretty sudden change.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2017)

TheGama said:


> So my question is: why the sudden change now? Why wait until after most of the canon material has already been covered? I assume part of it has to do with a new series director and/or Pierrot hiring new outsourced studios to work on the series. But it still seems like a pretty sudden change.


One reason to up the quality/budget a bit after canon material was finished, would be to keep people watching I guess. To win people back by showing the quality of the show was still good even after they're done telling Kishi's story. Or maybe it's the new director trying to prove they can do the job. Maybe the new director just puts more effort into keeping the visuals consistent or is better at juggling a tight budget. Or the new outsourced studios do a better job.

I haven't watched all of the new episodes yet, but what I've seen it does look like it's been pretty consistent in art and animation.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 26, 2017)

TheGama said:


> I was looking at the Shippuden animation credits and I couldn't help but notice that most of the episodes since Naruto vs. Sasuke have been done by people that are completely new to the series. Even the normal mainstays like Kumiko Hirokoshi and Yasuhiko Kanezuka are nowhere to be found. But the thing is, these past 15 or so episodes have been the most visually consistent that I've seen in Shippuden for a while.
> 
> So my question is: why the sudden change now? Why wait until after most of the canon material has already been covered? I assume part of it has to do with a new series director and/or Pierrot hiring new outsourced studios to work on the series. But it still seems like a pretty sudden change.


_*First of all of the staff that has been working on NARUTO, are from the NARUTO movies. And secondly the reason for the sudden change is they're treating the Last era as a whole new series hence why there an new color design, planning manager(TV Tokyo), Edit, Assistant producer(TV Tokyo), Design production, production desk etc.*_

_*Also I should add that Hiroyuki Yamashita has been working on Naruto vs. Sasuke for DVD. While others had been working on ******_


----------



## fuff (Jan 26, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*First of all of the staff that has been working on NARUTO, are from the NARUTO movies. And secondly the reason for the sudden change is they're treating the Last era as a whole new series hence why there an new color design, planning manager(TV Tokyo), Edit, Assistant producer(TV Tokyo), Design production, production desk etc.*_
> 
> _*Also I should add that Hiroyuki Yamashita has been working on Naruto vs. Sasuke for DVD. While others had been working on ******_


******=boruto?*


----------



## root (Jan 26, 2017)

fuff said:


> ******=boruto?*


proooobably


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jan 27, 2017)

@fuff @root ****** is Sword Art Online: Ordinale Scale. Huang Cheng-Xi and Naoki Kobaiyashi participated in that movie, just to name a few.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fuff (Jan 27, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> @fuff @root ****** is Sword Art Online: Ordinale Scale. Huang Cheng-Xi and Naoki Kobaiyashi participated in that movie, just to name a few.


ohh so its non-naruto related. idc then lol
only SP shows i care about are naruto and bleach.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 29, 2017)

Whew, watched Sasuke vs Killer Bee on Toonami last night really brought back some amazing memories. Thanks guys for the awesome moments we had back then and here's to hoping for some more in the future!


----------



## fuff (Feb 4, 2017)

anything important here?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2017)

*The director of Konoha Hiden's director is Masahiko Murata and the series composer is Kento Shimoyama. With that Konoha Hiden is being as handled by the NARUTO team that did Naruto SD/Baby Steps*

*#494:*
*Episode Director/Storyboard/Animation Supervisor: Masahiko Murata*

*#495:*
*Episode Director/Storyboard: Michisoku Matsuda*
*Animation Supervisor: Megumi Tomita/Retsu Okawara*


*#496:*
*Episode Director/Storyboard/Animation Supervisor: Masahiko Murata*



*#497:Episode Director/Storyboard: ???(blanking on the name right now*
*Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi*

*#498:*
*Episode Director/Storyboard: Maki Odaira*
*Animation Supervisor: Chiyuki Tanaka*
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Feb 9, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *The director of Konoha Hiden's director is Masahiko Murata and the series composer is Kento Shimoyama. With that Konoha Hiden is being as handled by the NARUTO team that did Naruto SD/Baby Steps*
> 
> *#494:*
> *Episode Director/Storyboard/Animation Supervisor: Masahiko Murata*
> ...


Thank you @Animeblue  for the translation. No outsourced episodes for 5 episodes straight is pretty remarkable for Pierrot's standards. I suppose they want to leave Shippuden at least in good terms, which is always good. Let's see how this last hidden will fare in terms of storytelling.


----------



## ASYM638 (Feb 9, 2017)

*It's been a while since I was here... Didn't catch up with Shikamaru Hiden, is it that good in terms of animation?

For Konoha Hiden, this is really a great staff and I'm looking forward to it... *



Animeblue said:


> *#497:Episode Director/Storyboard: ???(blanking on the name right now*
> *Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi*


*
Why did you blank it? You have a doubt or what?*


----------



## Platypus (Feb 9, 2017)

Yoshihiro Sugai?


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2017)

Just watched ep 493. Overall Shikamaru Hiden was pretty weak, looked dull and had boring direction and BGM selection.

That said, I'm really glad to learn that we're back to classic Naruto direction. PV for next episode looks charming.
With 2 episodes in a row, I doubt Murata is going to be alone as he was on 455


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> No outsourced episodes for 5 episodes straight is pretty remarkable for Pierrot's standards. I suppose they want to leave Shippuden at least in good terms, which is always good. Let's see how this last hidden will fare in terms of storytelling.


_*@TheDrawer93 #497 is going be outsource judging from the staff*_


ASYM638 said:


> *It's been a while since I was here... Didn't catch up with Shikamaru Hiden, is it that good in terms of animation?
> 
> For Konoha Hiden, this is really a great staff and I'm looking forward to it... *


_*@ASYM638 it been while..as for Shikamaru Hiden, jut as @Kony said, Shikamaru Hiden was really disappointing(directing wise/storyboard wise). Even Tanaka's layouts couldn't help it . As for the animation, every episode was outsource..so yeah.*_



ASYM638 said:


> Why did you blank it? You have a doubt or what?


_*reading on my old phone.*_




Kony said:


> That said, I'm really glad to learn that we're back to classic Naruto direction. PV for next episode looks charming.
> With 2 episodes in a row, I doubt Murata is going to be alone as he was on 455


_*I don't know about that when it's only him or few animators, he  be credited for all main positions *_


----------



## Kony (Feb 9, 2017)

@Animeblue

yeah I was talking about key animation .


----------



## fuff (Feb 10, 2017)

dunno if this guy is an animator for naruto or not...so i thought i should ask u guys:

via google translate it says something about making an OP?
looks very sns XD


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 13, 2017)

_*@fuff there nothing important there......in other news*_
_*Fujii and Okawara was guest animators on Little Witch Academia#06*_


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 16, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *#494:
> Episode Director/Storyboard/Animation Supervisor: Masahiko Murata*
> 
> *#495:
> ...



_*Look like i should have follow the order of the listing because #495 was Murata and it another solo like #455*_
_*And speaking of Murata, Masahiko Murata and his team will be handling all the remaining seven episodes of Shippuden(#494 - #500)*_


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 19, 2017)

_Here the  new NARUTO blog post_


----------



## Ftg07 (Feb 23, 2017)

Boruto Staff leaked:


Yamashita and Abe, damn!


----------



## fuff (Feb 25, 2017)

anything important here?


----------



## Platypus (Feb 25, 2017)

fuff said:


> anything important here?


Already translated.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 27, 2017)

_*Just brief news,  episode #479 was touch up for DVD release *_


----------



## RockSauron (Feb 27, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Just brief news,  episode #479 was touch up for DVD release *_



You mean they added new scenes or just touched up the animation?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 1, 2017)

_*@RockSauron I assuming just touched up*_


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 6, 2017)

_*there something you guys might interesting even though it might not mean anything, Naoki return his avatar to Naruto *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Mar 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*there something you guys might interesting even though it might not mean anything, Naoki return his avatar to Naruto *_


Well that brings the question about how much influence does Yamashita have in the industry to bring back talented animators into Boruto?


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Mar 8, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> Well that brings the question about how much influence does Yamashita have in the industry to bring back talented animators into Boruto?



Quite a bit. He worked alongside much of the best staff of _Boruto: Naruto The Movie_ on earlier episodes of _Naruto Shippuuden_, so he'll likely be able to ask for some favors, especially if he can get the schedule to operate how he likes.


----------



## fuff (Mar 8, 2017)

what's _*Naoki  *_twitter?


----------



## Kony (Mar 8, 2017)

fuff said:


> what's _*Naoki  *_twitter?


Naoki Kobayashi, one of Shippuden best animator


----------



## Platypus (Mar 8, 2017)

fuff said:


> what's _*Naoki *_twitter?


@blue7equalizer I think

And no, he won't draw SasuSaku smut for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Mar 8, 2017)

Do you guys think 2016 was one of the best years of shippuden for animation?


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 8, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> Well that brings the question about how much influence does Yamashita have in the industry to bring back talented animators into Boruto?


_*Well i know  few of them is working on BORUTO with Yamashita*_



Yuugi's Black Magician said:


> uite a bit. He worked alongside much of the best staff of _Boruto: Naruto The Movie_ on earlier episodes of _Naruto Shippuuden_, so he'll likely be able to ask for some favors, especially if he can get the schedule to operate how he likes.


_*Don't forget that Abe is there for the time being. That being said, i don't think Abe will be able to everybody from the BLEACH connection*_



Prime Rikuzen said:


> Do you guys think 2016 was one of the best years of shippuden for animation?



_*Yes*_


----------



## Kony (Mar 8, 2017)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Do you guys think 2016 was one of the best years of shippuden for animation?


Hard to say.
474-478 batch was easily 2016's highlight. But regular inhouse episodes quality has been really weak when you remember what we had got from 2007 to 2011

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 8, 2017)

updated blog: Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 9, 2017)

_*#499:*_

_*Episode Director/Storyboard: Kazunori Mizuno*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Kumiko Horikoshi*_ 

_*#500:*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard: Masahiko Murata *_
_*Animation Supervisors: Koji Yabuno/Retsu Okawara/Anna Yamaguchi (Newtype)*_


----------



## fuff (Mar 9, 2017)

any translation???


----------



## Kony (Mar 9, 2017)

weird there is Nothing about boruto first ep
Glad to see Yabuno's back


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 9, 2017)

Kony said:


> weird there is Nothing about boruto first ep
> Glad to see Yabuno's back


*Because it's a new series that shouldn't be listed as Shippuden episodes 

Good staff for the finales, just wondering about the staff of kickoff episodes of Boruto anime, Yamashita might handle the first episode while Abe the second... *


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 10, 2017)

Kony said:


> weird there is Nothing about boruto first ep
> Glad to see Yabuno's back





ASYM638 said:


> *Because it's a new series that shouldn't be listed as Shippuden episodes
> 
> Good staff for the finales, just wondering about the staff of kickoff episodes of Boruto anime, Yamashita might handle the first episode while Abe the second... *


_*@Kony @ASYM638 I thought so as well considering Boruto have an page spread in Animage.*_


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 23, 2017)

_The blog post part 5 and 6_
_[/URL]_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Mar 24, 2017)

which animators drew these?? do they have twitter or anything?


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 24, 2017)

The ED credit shows 48 names, but actually 41 images shown big (If I count correctly). There are some images that are only in background not as big.
I saw some,
1. Tsunade & Shizune cartoon style
2. The cat lady (kiba's***)
3. Realistic Tenten
4. Ino Sakura Hinata etc girls (TenTen in same pic or could be different)
5. Pakun & Tonton dance
6. Shikamaru (with temari written on his dress)
7. Kakuzu's 4 spirits

Some staff from production side/ non-animator also contributed, like Naoji Hohnokidani (single Pakun), Hayato Date, 名嘉真彩 , Kumagai etc.

@fuff  Dont know Itachi one, but the Sasuke itachi is bit like Chiyuki Tanaka's. But Gara, Temari, Kankuro one also looks like hers.

This episode had Yuu Yamashita in 2n KA :lol
*
Edit:*
For full list of contributors to ED,

Kanezuka, Hayato Date, Masahiko Murata, Kumagai, Maki Odaira
Fujii, Yuri Ichinose, Retsu Okawara, Kishi Yoshiyuki, Kouda
Chiyuki Tanaka, Tomita Emi, Kumiko Hirokoshi, Anna Yamaguchi, Hiroyuki Yamashita
Haru watanabe, Emori Mariko, Ookubo, Kato Kumiko, Chengxi
Naoki Kobayashi, Tatsuya Koyanagi, Hideto Tanaka, Tsumagari Daisuke, Horiuchi Tamako
Nishihara Rinako, Mochida, Yoshinuma Hiromi, Naoki Horiuchi, Isoyama Wakana,
Eri Taguchi, Masuda Yukiko, Katsuya Yuka, Kaneko Fumi, Akiko Ikeda
Sugimoto Manami, Ariga Shiori, Matsuzaka Hikaru, Ken Imaizumi, Masaru Miyazaki,
Matsuhima Kaori,Tanaka Namiko, Ito, Naoji Hohnokidani, Hiromi Noto
Aya, Minegishi Hitomi, Usuki Taichi

Overall, Kanezuka did KA ,not sure if he did any fan work. Rest in 1st row are directors.
The names in last two /three rows who did fan work are from production side like production assistant, production desk, producer etc. or in-betweeners .
Rest are known key animators.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 25, 2017)

I was very surprised by made in abyss pv,visually beautiful and AMAZING musical score
any idea how good is the manga ?


----------



## Kony (Mar 26, 2017)

hey guys

Now that Shippuden is finished, I wish ask you which episode and/or staff you enjoyed the most. Kind of "Shippuden awards"
I have made different categories, feel free to add some other ones if it comes to your mind.
Since I doubt everyone has fully watched the 500 episodes (as for me), just choose among what you have seen.

I am thinking about some of you but of course the others are welcome
@tkROUT @darkap89 @neshru @ASYM638 @Animeblue @Yuugi's Black Magician @hgfdsahjkl @root @Platypus @Blu-ray

Please choose one episode per category but feel free to tell us which staff member was the best in each category on the whole series

Best episode
Best manga adaptation
Best action sequence
Best emotion sequence
Best direction
Best storyboard
Best composition
Best photography/colouring
Best layouts / background art
Best animation direction
Best key animation
Best character drawings
Best sound direction / background music selection


----------



## darkap89 (Mar 26, 2017)

Kony said:


> hey guys
> 
> Now that Shippuden is finished, I wish ask you which episode and/or staff you enjoyed the most. Kind of "Shippuden awards"
> I have made different categories, feel free to add some other ones if it comes to your mind.
> ...


Naruto finally ended... what a journey it has been, I watched it all (even the filler hell)
The awards are really difficult to choose, I try...

Best episode overall: #85 (awarding 鈴木博文 & 黒津安明)
First episode of the Shippuuden series to achieve perfection in those departments: story, direction, animation, action and emotions. Unforgettable.

Best manga adaptation: #120 (awarding 香川豊 & 高田昌宏)
I feel the whole package sell it all. It's the story that contributed to create one of the main and final enemy of Shippuuden. And it was adapted perfectly. 

Best action sequence: #167 (awarding 若林厚史)
Sorry, no one is beating the powerness of the famous episode. Atsushi Wakabayashi has been missed a lot in Shippuuden, he could have done a lot more like in the first series. The best action sequence starts at 04:36 and ends at 07:00

Best emotion sequence: #249 (awarding 櫻井親良)
Thanks to the manga material, the soundtrack, the music choice and the animation, the final goodbye from Naruto to Kushina remains for me the best emotion sequence of the Shippuden series. I cried a lot.

Best direction: #322 (awarding 山下宏幸)
A difficult choice but Yamashita gave all his soul to translate the Madara resurrection from a storyboard perspective to a directional one. And Yamashita did everything possible in the episode, directing a lot of talents (in comparison #375 was a buddy work)

Best storyboard: #219 (awarding 菅井嘉浩)
Yup, it's a semi-filler. Or an original episode, if you prefer. Kakashi is becoming Hokage and his eternal rival Guy challenges him. It's not annoying, well thought and greatly produced in the end. Every shot has something that will keep you watching. Great animation and good photography is a plus.

Best composition: #143 (awarding 濁川敦)
All frames are perfectly thought and choreographed. I may be not competent enough to judge a composition, but this is the first episode I had in mind thinking about the category.

Best photography/colouring: #82 (awarding 黒津安明)
The first episode of the Shippuuden to have a unique atmosphere, a special feeling. And more than the storyboard and the direction, it's thanks to the photography and the colour palette.

Best layouts / background art: #293 (awarding 黒津安明 & 田中比呂人)
I'm not competent enough to judge, but I had in mind #293. Also, the episode features a lot of very good background animation, mostly destroyed homes and debris. 

Best animation direction: #375 (awarding 山下宏幸)
Yamashita-kun takes the trophy for the effort in directing the Kakashi vs Obito battle in the external dimension. Perfection achieved. Looked like a DVD cover art moving for infinite minutes. There could've been better episodes to select for this category, but skipping #375 would've been wrong on many sides.

Best key animation: #363 (awarding 小林直樹)
For this powerful masterpiece: March 12, 2017

Best character drawings: #478 (awarding 黒津安明 & 田中比呂人)
The CG moment that was absolutely not CG sold this. It heavily featured Naruto and Sasuke for source reasons and so it had mostly only two character models to take into consideration, but the solid buddy work on the department is enough to win. And it featured almost all characters from 16:18 to 17:25.

Best sound direction / background music selection: #463 (awarding 藤井俊郎)
A newcomer choose the best track selection for every scene in the entire episode, probably thanks to the release of the new OST.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## root (Mar 26, 2017)

Kony said:


> hey guys


hey!  Dear lord I can't come up with an answer for every one of those categories without looking through my archive again. I have some in mind but don't know all the episode numbers by heart. So my full answer is forthcoming, probably, maybe. For now I shall name my favourite episodes, the ones I've gone back to multiple times to rewatch and gawk at the amazing animation, direction, plot happenings and music.

82 such emotions :'(
167 the speed and fluidity and beauty of that episode is unrivaled
Kushina's farewell to Naruto and that whole double episode was so well executed
322 turned the entire war on its head, Yamashita hit it out of the park with this one
And I loved the 496-497 double episode, a perfect farewell to the series

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 28, 2017)

*@darkap89, your list is excellent indeed and I like your selections...

For me, #82 is very strong episode in terms of animation. #167 is a masterpiece of the animation fluidity and smoothness. #375 is a great example of animation perfect direction. #363 has very nice key animation, #463 is a very well-done episode in terms of soundtracks selection because of the new OST III... #211 is a good episode for its amazing storyboard. #322 is another great example of the animation direction.. And the list goes *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Mar 28, 2017)

Episode 463 has the best characters artwork from Shippuden to date. It had such a degree of on-model corrections that I was floured by it. I even took screenshots from it, which I very rarely do. Toshiro Fuji did an excellent job on that department.


----------



## fuff (Mar 30, 2017)

hey guys who's Makoto Uezu?? apparently hes involved with this boruto novel?


----------



## ASYM638 (Mar 30, 2017)

fuff said:


> hey guys who's Makoto Uezu?? apparently hes involved with this boruto novel?


*Uezu is the series composer of Boruto anime, he did the same job for many anime series like Haikyuu and Assassination Classroom.*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Mar 30, 2017)

fuff said:


> hey guys who's Makoto Uezu?? apparently hes involved with this boruto novel?


Another site claims it's the (first) novel for the Boruto TV series, so a novelization I guess? Assuming this is legit obviously; hasn't been officially announced yet as far as I know. Release date: May 2nd, 2017.

Makoto Uezu is responsible for the anime's series composition.


Dammit, ninja'd

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 30, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *Uezu is the series composer of Boruto anime, he did the same job for many anime series like Haikyuu and Assassination Classroom.*





Platypus said:


> Another site claims it's the (first) novel for the Boruto TV series, so a novelization I guess? Assuming this is legit obviously; hasn't been officially announced yet as far as I know. Release date: May 2nd, 2017.
> 
> Makoto Uezu is responsible for the anime's series composition.
> 
> ...



thanks! that would make sense..at first i thought it was another "hiden, shiden" type deal

but whats this then?
link found by rai:


----------



## Platypus (Mar 30, 2017)

Use [link][/link] tags. Amazon embeds are broken.


----------



## fuff (Mar 30, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Use [link][/link] tags. Amazon embeds are broken.


oh okay

its:
https://www.amazon.co.jp/NARUTO-%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB%E3%83%88-710-QUIZ-BOOK-%E3%82%B8%E3%83%A3%E3%83%B3%E3%83%97%E3%82%B3%E3%83%9F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9/dp/4088811054/


----------



## Platypus (Mar 30, 2017)

fuff said:


> oh okay
> 
> its:
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/NARUTO-%E3%83%8A%E3%83%AB%E3%83%88-710-QUIZ-BOOK-%E3%82%B8%E3%83%A3%E3%83%B3%E3%83%97%E3%82%B3%E3%83%9F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%82%B9/dp/4088811054/


It's similar to . Doubt it'll have anything in it we didn't already know.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 31, 2017)

Platypus said:


> It's similar to . Doubt it'll have anything in it we didn't already know.


did the dbz one have extra info in it? or new drawings?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 31, 2017)

fuff said:


> did the dbz one have extra info in it? or new drawings?


Dunno, but like I said, doubt it. It's just some stupid quizbook.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 1, 2017)

@Platypus 



Something about the Bolt novel. I saw you guys were talking about it above. Looks like a rehash thing :lol


----------



## fuff (Apr 1, 2017)

Indra said:


> @Platypus
> 
> 
> 
> Something about the Bolt novel. I saw you guys were talking about it above. Looks like a rehash thing :lol


wtf so...movie, movie novel, movie manga, movie manga novel??


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2017)

_*Huang Chenxi's post for BORUTO#01 *_


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Yamashita directing the first episode is obvious and by Chenxi's tweet we can confirm that. But what will be Abe's role for the first episode? @Animeblue *


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 4, 2017)

_*Here is Taguchi post*_


_*and @ASYM638 Abe is most likely there to handle the technical tasks*_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2017)

_*Seeing the OP very similar to Noriyuki Abe's BLEACH OP, I 'll assume that he did OP*_

_*OP:*_
_*Director/Storyboard:Noriyuki Abe*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Tetsuya Nishio*_
_*Notable Key Animators: Tetsuya Nishio/Hiroto Tanaka/Ken'ichI Fujisawa/Daisuke Tsumagari/Ayako Sato/Ichiro Uno/Tatsuya Koyanagi/ Huang Chengxi*_





_*Episode Director/Storyboard: Hiroyuki Yamashita*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Masayuki Kouda*_
_*Assistant Animation Supervisor: Koji Yabuno*_
_*  Notable Key Animators: Masayuki Kouda/Koji Yabuno/Ken'ichI Fujisawa/Youko Suzuki/Ayako Sato/Ichiro Uno/Huang Chengxi/Tatsuya Koyanagi/ Eri Taguchi/Kanchi Suzuki/Megumi Tomita*_

_*The new blog post:*_
_*the thank you post*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Apr 5, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Seeing the OP very similar to Noriyuki Abe's BLEACH OP, I 'll assume that he did OP*_
> 
> _*OP:*_
> _*Director/Storyboard:Noriyuki Abe*_
> ...


Yeah, you could say Pierrot brought the big guns for the 1st episode, which is totally understandable. Reading this list, I'm really excited to see Keni'chi Fujisawa back! That man is one of my favourite action animators from Naruto Shippuden, especially after the Kakashi vs Obito fight. If I'm not mistaken, was he in charge of the Konohamaru stopping Boruto kicks cut? Those smears are his trademark.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2017)

_*@TheDrawer93 Huang Chengxi did that cut *_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Apr 5, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@TheDrawer93 Huang Chengxi did that cut *_


Really? Then I can't help but feel like Huang Cheng-Xi has a very similar career development like Yamashita, including his talent and contributions as a key animator. The guy is used everywhere from the day he landed on Studio Pierrot. I hope he stays there for many years.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 5, 2017)

_*yes,he has been learning lot from Yamashita*_


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 5, 2017)

*It was a solid episode in terms of animation, Boruto vs. Kawaki was somehow similar to Naruto vs. Sasuke (#476) in terms of the atmosphere and backgrounds... It was a refreshing episode and also promising as well for a better adaptation of the manga and the novels. *

*Konohamaru blocking Boruto's punches scene is incredible indeed thanks to Chengxi..*

*Looking forward to this series  *


----------



## Kony (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice first episode
As always loved Koji Yabuno's cut. Glad to know he's working on that show
Looking forward to the staff list, Yamashita/Abe each could have brought many different talented people


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 5, 2017)

Kony said:


> hey guys
> 
> Now that Shippuden is finished, I wish ask you which episode and/or staff you enjoyed the most. Kind of "Shippuden awards"
> I have made different categories, feel free to add some other ones if it comes to your mind.
> ...


I will give my thoughts on this a little later. Will have to think about some of them, but some are already set in stone.

The Boruto series is looking quite good, and I am thrilled in seeing Yamashita taking helm. It's surprisingly nice to see Abe join the fun. Opening 1 is so Abe from Bleach it's not even funny. Don't know if he can bring in any talent but it looks like Yamashita is keeping a strong Naruto team so far. Excited for this!


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 6, 2017)

_*Koji Yabuno and Ichiro Uno credited as sub character designer for BORUTO*_


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 6, 2017)

_*apparently Kazunori Mizuno had pass away from overworking *_

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 6, 2017)

That is what I read on Twitter, sad to hear.

R.I.P.


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*apparently Kazunori Mizuno had pass away from overworking *_


*Wow, what a loss indeed

Thank you Mizuno for the hardwork and he'll be missed a lot... RIP 

So, it's time for the new generation to takeover *


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 7, 2017)

_*Not Naruto relate, but Norio Matsumoto was in Shingeki no Bahamut Virgin Soul #1*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Apr 8, 2017)

Just come back Norio! It's been a really long time from your last episode in the anime.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 8, 2017)

_*Here are the staff listing*_








_*#02:*_

_*Episode Director:Ayumi Ono*_
_*Storyboard: Noriyuki Abe*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Yoko Matsui/Akira Takeuchi/Maiko Ochiai/Soichiro Minami??(I think this is a penname for someone)*_

_*#03:*_
_*Episode Director: Nobuyoshi Nagayama*_
_*Storyboard: Chiaki Kon*_
_*Animation Supervisors: Kazuyuki Ikai/Ayako Sato/Kazuma Kikuchi*_

_*#04:*_

_*Episode Director:Hikaru Sato*_
_*Storyboard: Odahiro Watanabe*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Ichiro Uno*_

_*#05:*_
_*Episode Director: Yoji Sato*_
_*Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita*_
_*Animation Supervisors: Youko Suzuki/Minoru Morita*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 8, 2017)

*#2 - The Hokage's Son (April 12)
Animation Supervisors: Yuuko Matsui & Akira Takeuchi & Maiko Ochiai & Souichirou Minami
Storyboard: Noriyuki Abe
Episode Director: Ayumu Ono
Scripts: Kiyomune Miwa & Makoto Uezu

#3 - Runaway, Metal Lee!! (April 19)
Animation Supervisors: Ayako Satou & Kazuyuki Ikai & Kazuma Kikiuchi 
Storyboard: Chiaki Kon
Episode Director: Nobuyushi Nagayama
Scripts: Hideto Tanaka & Makoto Uezu

#4 - The Ninjutsu Battle between Boys and Girls!! (April 26)
Animation Supervisors: Ichirou Uno
Storyboard: Toshimitsu Watanabe
Episode Director: Hikaru Satou
Scripts: Masahiro Okubo

#5 - The Mysterious Transfer Student...!! (May 3)
Animation Supervisors: Youko Suzuki & Minoru Morita
Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita 
Episode Director: Youji Satou
Scripts: Koujirou Nakamura & Kou Shigenobu

#6 - The Last Lesson...!! (May 10)
Animation Supervisors: TBA
Storyboard: Takayuki Tanaka
Episode Director: TBA
Scripts: Kou Shigenobu*

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kony (Apr 8, 2017)

Episode 4 looks nice, I enjoyed Ichiro Uno's work on Shippuden 480


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 8, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*apparently Kazunori Mizuno had pass away from overworking *_


What?  He was behind #499 just some weeks ago


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh man, Tanaka Takayuki? I hope he does animation for Episode #6. Maybe he'll even be the animation supervisor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 8, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *#2 - The Hokage's Son (April 12)
> Animation Supervisors: Yuuko Matsui & Akira Takeuchi & Maiko Ochiai & Shinichirou Minami
> Storyboard: Noriyuki Abe
> Episode Director: Ayumu Ono
> ...


So what does this mean? Will the episode animation be good, bad, outsourced, etc?


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 8, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> So what does this mean? Will the episode animation be good, bad, outsourced, etc?


*I think episodes #2 and #5 are outsourced, since we don't know about episode #6 staff, but expected to be very good for having great storyboard... But I predict that episode #4 won't be so promising as expected, let's see...*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 9, 2017)

Is it normal for them to have different everything each episode? I figured since the first arc was approved by Kishimoto, that they would at least be consistent with everything.

xD


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> Is it normal for them to have different everything each episode? I figured since the first arc was approved by Kishimoto, that they would at least be consistent with everything.
> 
> xD


*It could be but let's see how the anime will deal with that... Kou Shigenobu, the author of first Boruto novel is responsible for the scripts for episodes #5 and #6, so we can say we mayn't see any differences between the anime and the novel for those two episodes at least.*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Indra (Apr 9, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *It could be but let's see how the anime will deal with that... Kou Shigenobu, the author of first Boruto novel is responsible for the scripts for episodes #5 and #6, so we can say we mayn't see any differences between the anime and the novel for those two episodes at least.*


What your thoughts on the first arc of Boruto possibly finishing with these six episodes already?


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> What your thoughts on the first arc of Boruto possibly finishing with these six episodes already?


*I can't say anything about that since we don't know how many chapters that Boruto novel has, but I doubt it'll end in six episodes, at least this arc will run for one-cour (12 episodes)*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 9, 2017)

ASYM638 said:


> *I can't say anything about that since we don't know how many chapters that Boruto novel has, but I doubt it'll end in six episodes, at least this arc will run for one-cour (12 episodes)*


I feel that it's strange too. Unless they decide to use the rest of those six episodes to start animating the Mitsuki Gaiden, and finish the last 5 with Naruto Gaiden.

Ending the last episode with the graduation Exam. I dunno.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 9, 2017)

Kony said:


> Episode 4 looks nice, I enjoyed Ichiro Uno's work on Shippuden 480


*@Kony Episode seem to be outsource to Nomad*




darkap89 said:


> What?  He was behind #499 just some weeks ago


*Yes, supposedly he was working on few BORUTO episodes before he died..  *



SupremeKage said:


> So what does this mean? Will the episode animation be good, bad, outsourced, etc?


_*@SupremeKage *_

_*#02: Peace&Kindness*_

_*#03: Pierrot(Noriyuki Abe connection)*_

_*#04: Nomad(an outsource team from BLEACH/Shirokuma Cafe*_

_*#05: Mouse(Minoru Morita) or Peace&Kindness(Yoji Sato)*_

_*#06: Pierrot ?( Seeing Takayuki Tanaka makes me think another Noriyuki Abe connection)*_



ASYM638 said:


> *I think episodes #2 and #5 are outsourced, since we don't know about episode #6 staff, but expected to be very good for having great storyboard... But I predict that episode #4 won't be so promising as expected, let's see...*


_*Especially with Watanabe storyboarding,*_




Indra said:


> Is it normal for them to have different everything each episode? I figured since the first arc was approved by Kishimoto, that they would at least be consistent with everything.
> 
> xD


_*Yes, it is, NARUTO and NARUTO Shippuden was like this *_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kony (Apr 10, 2017)

@Animeblue Ok thanks
well if #06 is inhouse i'm fine with that list


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2017)

*That what it shaping to be. On that note last time Abe and Tanaka worked together, Tanaka had direct the episode as well*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 12, 2017)

_*So episode two was by Peace&Kindness and Hiroto Tanaka was layout supervisor.  Also Tsuru did the ED.*_
_ 



_

_*In other news .... there might be something in the works*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 13, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*So episode two was by Peace&Kindness and Hiroto Tanaka was layout supervisor.  Also Tsuru did the ED.*_
> _
> 
> 
> ...


"something" as in a movie? ova? "akatsuki novel?"-i would have loved it if they animated this


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 13, 2017)

_*@fuff oh i was referencing to animation, that being said there are rumor about sarada arc. But i think the rumor got mix in with Tsuru rumor that turn out to be true *_


----------



## fuff (Apr 13, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@fuff oh i was referencing to animation, that being said there are rumor about sarada arc. But i think the rumor got mix in with Tsuru rumor that turn out to be true *_


interesting.  what tsuru rumor?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 14, 2017)

_*@fuff That he doing the ED. As for Sarada mixture that I think is false was that Tsuru was going direct OP for Sarada and one of the episode of her arc.*_


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@fuff That he doing the ED. As for Sarada mixture that I think is false was that Tsuru was going direct OP for Sarada and one of the episode of her arc.*_


any rumors or info on how long the arc will be? when it will start? cause even if the rumours for a new op and sarada are false that would mean it wont start til oct since thats the next top change and july would be the next ed change.


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 14, 2017)

fuff said:


> any rumors or info on how long the arc will be? when it will start? cause even if the rumours for a new op and sarada are false that would mean it wont start til oct since thats the next top change and july would be the next ed change.


*Boruto is a new series and the opening/ending changing schedule might not be as same as Shippuden. So we may have an early release of the new opening/ending themes but at when, that's we don't know about. *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 15, 2017)

fuff said:


> any rumors or info on how long the arc will be? when it will start? cause even if the rumours for a new op and sarada are false that would mean it wont start til oct since thats the next top change and july would be the next ed change.


_*Nope. And @fuff  overall it would be better if Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuz starts in autumn anyway *_


ASYM638 said:


> *Boruto is a new series and the opening/ending changing schedule might not be as same as Shippuden. So we may have an early release of the new opening/ending themes but at when, that's we don't know about. *


_*Base off the two episodes, it's safe to assume nothing had really change considering BORUTO is following the production cycle of its predecessor*_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 15, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Nope. And @fuff  overall it would be better if Naruto Gaiden - Nanadaime Hokage to Akairo no Hanatsuz starts in autumn anyway *_
> 
> _*Base off the two episodes, it's safe to assume nothing had really change considering BORUTO is following the production cycle of its predecessor*_


it would be better because we would get an OP and ed to go with it. though its too far away.

but isnt the academy ending soon?? the ep is called the last lesson..?


----------



## ASYM638 (Apr 17, 2017)

*@Animeblue, he'll have a bright future indeed *



calimike said:


> *Interview with Naruto animator Chengxi Huang (Part 1 of 2)*
> Link removed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 17, 2017)

fuff said:


> it would be better because we would get an OP and ed to go with it. though its too far away.
> 
> but isnt the academy ending soon?? the ep is called the last lesson..?


_* I'm talking about production wise*_



ASYM638 said:


> *@Animeblue, he'll have a bright future indeed *


_*Agreed and it was nice  that Chengxi will be more recognizable from here on.  *_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2017)

_*Today was outsource to studio Blanc. a And that note i would be worry about future but ******_

_*In other news Fujii is busy with other project *_


----------



## Indra (Apr 19, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Today was outsource to studio Blanc. a And that note i would be worry about future but ******_
> 
> _*In other news Fujii is busy with other project *_


What do you mean


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2017)

_*@Indra there was too many animation supervisors for episode three and normally they would spell disaster for the production schedule. But knowing what i know everything seem okay for now *_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Centrical (Apr 19, 2017)

Wait if Kobayashi and Fujii left Boruto, besides Huang Cheng-Xi, who are the ones left to be the action animators?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2017)

_*@Centrical I won't say that, Kobayashi wanted to study more and Fujii said he should be on BORUTO in the future.  That being said there still Fujisawa, Tsumagari, Kouda, Koyanagi, Taguchi and couple more*_


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 19, 2017)

_*If anybody curious about what Hayato Date is up to, he  is going to direct Konbini Kareshi*_


----------



## Kony (Apr 19, 2017)

Too bad Yamashita, Tsuru and co are on Boruto instead of Black Clover.


----------



## Pierro (Apr 20, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Centrical I won't say that, Kobayashi wanted to study more and Fujii said he should be on BORUTO in the future.  That being said there still Fujisawa, Tsumagari, Kouda, Koyanagi, Taguchi and couple more*_


Shouldn't Fujisawa be busy with Osomatsu-san s2? I don't think he'll stay for too long.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2017)

Kony said:


> Too bad Yamashita, Tsuru and co are on Boruto instead of Black Clover.


_*@Kony why do want them on Black Clover*_



Pierro said:


> Shouldn't Fujisawa be busy with Osomatsu-san s2? I don't think he'll stay for too long.


_*Not necessarily *_


----------



## Kony (Apr 20, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Kony why do want them on Black Clover*_



Seeing their talent on another thing than a Naruto/Boruto anime. 
Boruto movie, Boruto OVA and now Boruto anime ... feel like I am watching the same stuff every time , and what's more Nishio always in charge of chara design / animation direction or chief a.d.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 20, 2017)

_*@Kony  i see... it would be nice to see Yamashita work on something for a while, but i guess he will be what Tadayoshi Yamamuro should been. As for Nishio and co, i don't see them  working on any other series unless one of their buddies is one of key staff of such series. And speaking of Nishio, probably working Eva 4.4 or the new Ghost In The Shell or the sequels to FLCL.*_

_*BTW Konbini Kareshi might be heavily outsource*_


----------



## Pierro (Apr 20, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*BTW Konbini Kareshi might be heavily outsource*_


Lol is there some other project besides Osomatsu-san s2 and Black Clover that the studio has been working on but hasn't been revealed to the public yet? They've been heavily outsourcing so many of their shows since last year like Twin Star, Eldlive, Tsukiuta, Puzzle & Dragon X.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 21, 2017)

*No, but there one that has been announce about year ago and haven't aired. And speaking of Tsukiuta, Konbini Kareshi seem to be replacing it considering Konbini Kareshi animation look like it will be handle by Pierrot Plus.*

*BTW Pierrot isn't a big studio like Bones or Sunrise. who have sub studio  within the studio*


----------



## AsterMK (Apr 21, 2017)

Why is almost every episode so far outsourced? Ep. 3 turned out pretty good but episode 2 was hit and miss and judging from the preview, episode 4 will be Boruto's version of DBS ep. 5, it looks pretty shit.

Did this kind of thing happen often with Shippuden?


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 26, 2017)

_*@AsterMK  is part of the course, especially when the series will mostly have 50+ episodes. As for NARUTO and NARUTO Shippuden, the answer is yes. Comparing all three beginnings, i would rank them like this*_

_*#01: NARUTO*_
_*#02: Boruto: Naruto Next Generations*_
_*#03: NARUTO Shipuuden  *_


----------



## fuff (Apr 27, 2017)

is the same guy doing the ost for boruto? meaning is there potential to hear the old beats in this series?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 27, 2017)

fuff said:


> s the same guy doing the ost for boruto?


Yes


fuff said:


> meaning is there potential to hear the old beats in this series?


Soundtracks from the old series? Prolly not. Inspired by? Definitely, already heard a few that sounded similar.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 27, 2017)

There's so many good unreleased tracks from shippuden, they must make a 4th soundtrack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 29, 2017)

_*Once again, not NARUTO relate, but i thought some of you guys would like to know that Atsushi Wakabayashi directed Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul#04*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (May 2, 2017)

_*Yamashita and co would have did Gai vs Madara if it weren't for BORUTO movie*_


----------



## Pierro (May 2, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Yamashita and co would have did Gai vs Madara if it weren't for BORUTO movie*_


Wow that sucks. I wish they did some filler episodes to delay the fight and wait for them to get done with the movie.


----------



## Blinks (May 2, 2017)

Too bad ... It will be sure they will added extra scenes.


----------



## Centrical (May 4, 2017)

Who did the combat scenes between Iwabe and Mitsuki? It looks fairly good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (May 8, 2017)

Need some help here @Animeblue @ASYM638 

*#6 - The Last Lesson...!! (May 10)*
Animation Supervisors: Kouji Yabuno, Yuuri Ichinose (?)
Storyboard: Takayuki Tanaka
Episode Director: Hotaka Kuramoto
Script: Kou Shigenobu

*#7 - 恋とポテチ...!! (May 17)*
Animation Supervisors: Masayuki Kouda, Daisuke Tsumagari  
Storyboard: Maki Odaira
Episode Director: Maki Odaira
Script: Hideto Tanaka

*#8 - 夢のお告げ (May 24)*
Animation Supervisors: Yuuko Matsui, Ayako Satou
Storyboard: Nobuyushi Nagayama, Chiaki Kon
Episode Director: まつきけいいち
Script: Kiyomune Miwa

*#9 - 自分の証明 (May 31)*
Animation Supervisors: Youko Suzuki
Storyboard: Chiaki Kon, Yukihiro Matsushita
Episode Director: Ayumu Ono
Scripts: Kiyomune Miwa

*#10 - ゴースト事件、捜査開始!! (June 7)*


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Need some help here @Animeblue @ASYM638
> 
> *#6 - The Last Lesson...!! (May 10)*
> Animation Supervisors: Kouji Yabuno, Yuuri Ichinose (?)
> ...



_*@Platypus I was just about to post this and episode director is Shintaro Inokawa ?. *_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AsterMK (May 8, 2017)

Episode 7 looks promising, doesn't it? Masayuki Kouda is a pretty big deal.


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2017)

_*@AsterMK episode six looks promising as well especially with Kouji Yabuno as one of the animation supervisor. Yabuno is one of new character designer for BORUTO. *_


_*BTW @Platypus *_
_*#06: Studio Pierrot*_
_*#07: Studio Pierrot*_
_*#08: Outsource ?*_
_*#09: Outsource ?*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (May 8, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*BTW @Platypus *_
> _*#06: Studio Pierrot*_
> _*#07: Studio Pierrot*_
> _*#08: Outsource ?*_
> _*#09: Outsource ?*_


Thanks. You sure about Anna Yamaguchi (episode 7)?


----------



## Animeblue (May 8, 2017)

_*@Platypus Whoops yeah it's  Daisuke Tsumagari[津曲大介], i had #469 on my mind,( i going over Kouda'scene in #469)*_


----------



## Animeblue (May 9, 2017)

_*#10: Episode Director: TBA*_
_*Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Retsu Ohkawara [大河原烈]*_
_*Scripts: Masaya Honda [本田雅也]*_


----------



## Animeblue (May 10, 2017)

* BORUTO#06 was primarily outsource to AXsiZ-, despite that, Yamashita, Ito, Yabuno, Imaki and Uno did did the most impressive cut*


----------



## TheAldella (May 10, 2017)

THAT COLLAB CUT. I haven't watched the episode, but has that ever happened that strongly??


----------



## Indra (May 11, 2017)

@Animeblue 
Are episodes 8 and 9 going to be impressive based on the team(s)?


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (May 11, 2017)

Why does Episode 7 dedicated to ChoCho gonna be produced by studio pierrot yet episode 8 and 9 is  outsource!!??


----------



## Animeblue (May 12, 2017)

TheAldella said:


> THAT COLLAB CUT. I haven't watched the episode, but has that ever happened that strongly??


_*Yes*_


Indra said:


> @Animeblue
> Are episodes 8 and 9 going to be impressive based on the team(s)?


_*Animation wise, no but the directing/storyboard for episode eight should be nice. And episode nine should decent as well if Kon's storyboard the Hanabi scrimmage and if Tanaka is the layout supervisor for episode nine.   *_



Hyuga Prodigy said:


> Why does Episode 7 dedicated to ChoCho gonna be produced by studio pierrot yet episode 8 and 9 is  outsource!!??


_*simply that how the rotation is structure *_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AsterMK (May 12, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*simply that how the rotation is structure *_


Wait, so does the rotation go like this?

1 Pierrot episode, 2 outsourced episodes, 1 Pierrot, 2 outsourced etc.

It seems like it.


----------



## Animeblue (May 12, 2017)

_*@AsterMK Yes that is correct*_


----------



## Indra (May 12, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Yes*_
> 
> _*Animation wise, no but the directing/storyboard for episode eight should be nice. And episode nine should decent as well if Kon's storyboard the Hanabi scrimmage and if Tanaka is the layout supervisor for episode nine.   *_
> 
> ...


Shame. 8 and 9 need godly animation, 9 specifically


----------



## Animeblue (May 12, 2017)

_*@Indra there chance episode #09 could be like episode #06 where some good old inhouse animated few cuts *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (May 12, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Indra there chance episode #09 could be like episode #06 where some good old inhouse animated few cuts *_


Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Animeblue (May 13, 2017)

_*episode ten will have some good character animation*_


----------



## Platypus (May 16, 2017)

What is up with the large amount of animation directors plus additional assistant/effects/layout/chief supervisors? Isn't that usually a sign that they're struggling to finish the episodes in time?


----------



## Pierro (May 16, 2017)

Platypus said:


> What is up with the large amount of animation directors plus additional assistant/effects/layout/chief supervisors? Isn't that usually a sign that they're struggling to finish the episodes in time?


Yes that's often the case.


----------



## Animeblue (May 17, 2017)

_*


Platypus said:



			What is up with the large amount of animation directors plus additional assistant/effects/layout/chief supervisors? Isn't that usually a sign that they're struggling to finish the episodes in time?
		
Click to expand...

*__*@Platypus just like @Pierro said, majority of time/90% of time its a a sign that they're struggling to meet the deadline. Luckily one of the episodes animated by Studio Pierrot doesn't have that problem *_


----------



## fuff (May 17, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Platypus just like @Pierro said, majority of time/90% of time its a a sign that they're struggling to meet the deadline. Luckily one of the episodes animated by Studio Pierrot have that problem *_


which episode?

plus any news on gaiden (besides what was said in the article last week)?


----------



## Animeblue (May 17, 2017)

_*Whoops @fuff i forgot to add "doesn't"in my post , so far all Pierrot episodes has really solid *_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Centrical (May 17, 2017)

What are the full staffs for #07? The animation looks good.


----------



## Platypus (May 17, 2017)

Centrical said:


> What are the full staffs for #07? The animation looks good.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Episode Director
演出*
Odaira Maki 
小平麻紀

*Animation Directors
作画監督*
Kouda Masayuki 
甲田正行
Tsumagari Daisuke 
津曲大介

*Layout Supervisor
L/O監修*
Tanaka Hiroto 
田中比呂人

*Screenplay
脚本*
Tanaka Hideto 
田中秀人

*Storyboard
絵コンテ*
Odaira Maki 
小平麻紀

*Key Animation
原画*
Tsumagari Daisuke
津曲大介
Kitahara Akio 
北原章雄
Horiuchi Tamako 
堀内球子
Otake Noriko 
大竹紀子
Suzuki Kanchi 
鈴木かんち
Kuma Mirai 
久間みらい
Huang Chengxi 
黄成希
Yamamoto Michi 
山本未知
Yamaguchi Anna 
山口杏奈
Taguchi Eri 
田口愛梨
Matsuda Moe 
松田萌


Fujisawa Ken'ichi 
藤澤研一
Umemoto Kenichi 
梅本賢一
Haru Watanabe
渡邊葉瑠
Koyanagi Tatsuya 
小柳達也
Washigashima Yuka 
鷲島優香


drop
Kuniko Yano
矢野久仁子
Naoki Takahashi
高橋直樹
Juji Mizumura
水村十司


----------



## Animeblue (May 17, 2017)

_*@Platypus Drop in the credits letting you know that three of their animator worked on the episode, Kuniko Yano[矢野久仁子], Naoki Takahashi[高橋直樹] and Juji Mizumura[水村十司]*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (May 17, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Platypus Drop in the credits letting you know that three of their animator worked on the episode, Kuniko Yano[矢野久仁子], Naoki Takahashi[高橋直樹] and Juji Mizumura[水村十司]*_


Thanks. 

What's @leaflapislazuli's real name? Watanabe -something-?


----------



## Animeblue (May 17, 2017)

_*@Platypus it's Haru Watanabe.*_


----------



## Centrical (May 17, 2017)

Anyone knows Hiroyuki Yamashita's specific scene in NS #476? I think thats the last good scene he ever delivered :/


----------



## Kony (May 17, 2017)

Boruto #07 was really good. Maki Odaira really is one of the better director working on the show

Here is something that came to my mind : an episode with Toshiyuki Tsuru as ED/SB along with Koji Yabuno as AD. This way Yabuno maybe could unleash his full talent as he did on Kishin Taisen #01
But to allow that he has to stop helping other ADs


----------



## Animeblue (May 17, 2017)

Centrical said:


> Anyone knows Hiroyuki Yamashita's specific scene in NS #476? I think thats the last good scene he ever delivered :/


_*the beginning of the fight before Tsumagari and Fujii's cut*_



Kony said:


> Boruto #07 was really good. Maki Odaira really is one of the better director working on the show
> 
> Here is something that came to my mind : an episode with Toshiyuki Tsuru as ED/SB along with Koji Yabuno as AD. This way Yabuno maybe could unleash his full talent as he did on Kishin Taisen #01
> But to allow that he has to stop helping other ADs


_*Outside from the animation and ChoCho, the layouts is what really sold me on today's episode. An solo episode from Toshiyuki Tsuru, would be good as well.  BTW any expectation for #09/#10*_


----------



## Kony (May 17, 2017)

@Animeblue I don't think 9-10 will be anything better than what we got on episodes 4-7 , and u ?


----------



## Animeblue (May 18, 2017)

_*@Kony not technically but I do think #09 -#10 might be better than I'm expecting especially  there no additional credits to the episodes. Also if episode #10 follow the rest of inhouse,episodes, #10 might be the third best animated episode *_


----------



## AsterMK (May 18, 2017)

I'm glad with the direction this show's been going in lately. Episodes 6 and 7 were both very nice, and episode 8 looks nice too, despite being outsourced. I'm holding hope for 9 since Boruto vs. Hanabi deserves attention.

By the way, Kazunori Mizuno who sadly passed away from overworking several weeks ago was apparently working on Boruto before passing away. Do we know which episode(s) he was involved in?


----------



## Shanks911 (May 18, 2017)

@Animeblue  What was Yamashita`s part in episode 6. 11.30-11.35 (Boruto and Shikadai running away) looks like him. Did he more...?


----------



## tkROUT (May 21, 2017)

Kony said:


> hey guys
> 
> Now that Shippuden is finished, I wish ask you which episode and/or staff you enjoyed the most. Kind of "Shippuden awards"
> I have made different categories, feel free to add some other ones if it comes to your mind.
> ...


I will answer this later, need to re-watch I think.



Animeblue said:


> _*Not Naruto relate, but Norio Matsumoto was in Shingeki no Bahamut Virgin Soul #1*_





Animeblue said:


> _*Once again, not NARUTO relate, but i thought some of you guys would like to know that Atsushi Wakabayashi directed Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul#04*_



Picked this show for Wakabayashi and Shinsaku Kozuma.



Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this as good staff as Boruto can get.
Not to mention the many talented animators (who have been character designers) ended up doing 2nd KA.

*Spoiler*: __ 




第二原画：
　　　夘野一郎　鈴木陽子　富田美文　近藤雄一　網野まゆり
　　　吉沼裕美　大竹紀子　高橋千尋　鈴木かんち　木野みなみ

　　　ぴえろ作画室
　　　杉本麻菜美　池田晃子　松坂光盛　今泉健

　　　スタジオ・ザイン　Triple A　studio CANDY BOX
　　　thundray　Wuxi Yicheng Animation Company



Once Osomatsu san starts some of these animators will leave Boruto. Then I wonder how long Boruto will last ? My guess is 50 episodes, though I think that is long.

I like that Hidetsugu Ito is till around. His illustration for Naruto animation book (Naruto X Ninku crossover) is my favorite illustration.



AsterMK said:


> IBy the way, Kazunori Mizuno who sadly passed away from overworking several weeks ago was apparently working on Boruto before passing away. Do we know which episode(s) he was involved in?


Don't know if was working in Boruto, source?.
Anyways, for his work, you can check  here (incomplete-english) or here (JP).
He passed away on 19th March. 
His last episode (Shippuden ep.499) aired on 16th March .


----------



## fuff (May 21, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> I will answer this later, need to re-watch I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it will be 50 ep only... that's like only one year of the anime. I think they will milk it


----------



## Animeblue (May 23, 2017)

Shanks911 said:


> @Animeblue  What was Yamashita`s part in episode 6. 11.30-11.35 (Boruto and Shikadai running away) looks like him. Did he more...?


*I'm not sure, I'll look at it again. That being said his part will most likely be in part B.*



tkROUT said:


> Picked this show for Wakabayashi and Shinsaku Kozuma.


*First of all Welcome back @tkROUT.  From what I had been told from staff members, Akitoshi Yokoyama will be storyboarding majority of episodes of the series. And Wakabayashi should direct least one more episode*.



tkROUT said:


> I think this as good staff as Boruto can get.
> Not to mention the many talented animators (who have been character designers) ended up doing 2nd KA.


*Really ?! interesting, any reason why ? As for me naturally I don't think episode #07 is the best we'll see from BORUTO especially when we already have seen something better. That being said I do think that Kouda, Fujisawa, Huang and Yabuno will be Boruto's  main pillars as of right now. Also I'm pretty sure that Fujisawa will direct an episode down the road.*

*One more thing, seeing Ito working on BORUTO, give me hope that BORUTO will succeed  where NARUTO fail(probably not the right word to use here) at. *




tkROUT said:


> Once Osomatsu san starts some of these animators will leave Boruto. Then I wonder how long Boruto will last ? My guess is 50 episodes, though I think that is long.



*From glance Osomatsu san team is doing Puzzle & Dragons X, outside from two of their main pillars, Kanchi Suzuki/Ken'ichi Fujisawa. As for fifty thing, I had the same thought but i realize that TVtokyo and Shueisha will most likely keep BORUTO as long as they can*





tkROUT said:


> Don't know if was working in Boruto, source?.



_*That came from my assumption of what ****** had told me*_


----------



## AsterMK (May 23, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> And Wakabayashi should direct least one more episode.


Big if true. Loved every single episode he ever did.

Anyway, I think it's been a pretty good start for Boruto. Out of 7 episodes, we've already had 3 with great animation. Yeah, it's the beginning of the series and all that, but I don't think Naruto and Shippuden started as strongly.


----------



## Animeblue (May 24, 2017)

*Yamashita was in today episode *


----------



## Pierro (May 24, 2017)

I suppose he did the part with Toneri?


----------



## Platypus (May 24, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> Storyboard: Chiaki Kon[今千秋]/Nobuyushi Nagayama[長山 延好]


小山菜穂 [Koyama Naho]?


----------



## Kony (May 24, 2017)

The show is getting pretty enjoyable.
One thing I would like to say , is that compared to Shippuden they really improved the photography/colouring.

I hope next week's fight will have some animation highlights , but seeing they didn't show much in the preview i'm confident
And I'm really curious to see the climax episode of this arc


----------



## tkROUT (May 24, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *First of all Welcome back @tkROUT.  From what I had been told from staff members, Akitoshi Yokoyama will be storyboarding majority of episodes of the series. And Wakabayashi should direct least one more episode*.


It is also good to see Akitoshi Yokoyama on storyboard. 
*


Animeblue said:



			Really ?! interesting, any reason why ? As for me naturally I don't think episode #07 is the best we'll see from BORUTO especially when we already have seen something better. That being said I do think that Kouda, Fujisawa, Huang and Yabuno will be Boruto's  main pillars as of right now. Also I'm pretty sure that Fujisawa will direct an episode down the road. One more thing, seeing Ito working on BORUTO, give me hope that BORUTO will succeed  where NARUTO fail(probably not the right word to use here) at.

Click to expand...

*I think I need to correct. Episode 6 and 7 combined had as good animators as Boruto can get. I have not seen the episodes (just parts), just going by KA list. It is because show's chief ADs are as KA in these episodes.
It is interesting Kanezuka, Ukulele who had been chief ADs for Naruto, Kumiko Hirokoshi, Chiyuki Tanaka, Masahru Tada who had been regular in show for years have been absent. 
*


Animeblue said:



			From glance Osomatsu san team is doing Puzzle & Dragons X, outside from two of their main pillars, Kanchi Suzuki/Ken'ichi Fujisawa. As for fifty thing, I had the same thought but i realize that TVtokyo and Shueisha will most likely keep BORUTO as long as they can
		
Click to expand...

*Being sub-Character designers, Uno Ichirou and Yabuno will stick to Boruto. I'm doubtful about Imaki. Like you said, Fujisawa and Kanchi Suzuki will move to Osomatsu. I think Hiroto Tanaka too. Some Pierrot animators bound to move out when Osomatsu starts, since now only Boruto and Puzzle Dragon is going on. On beginning,Puzzle Dragon too had Hiroto Tanaka, Imaki etc.But Puzzle Dragon is more like a Pierrot Plus show with more than 1/3 rd of episode done by Pierrot Plus, rest are mostly outsourced too, few in house. Though I am not sure about my assessment without watching it.
_*


Animeblue said:



			That came from my assumption of what ****** had told me
		
Click to expand...

* _It is too cryptic to understand anything.



Kony said:


> The show is getting pretty enjoyable.
> One thing I would like to say , is that compared to Shippuden they really improved the photography/colouring.
> 
> I hope next week's fight will have some animation highlights , but seeing they didn't show much in the preview i'm confident
> And I'm really curious to see the climax episode of this arc


I think I had mentioned it before, the coloring in Naruto is worst in anime I have seen. They make everything greenish. Mainly mountain, earth normal dirt that is mostly brown or grey.


----------



## Kony (May 24, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> I think I had mentioned it before, the coloring in Naruto is worst in anime I have seen. They make everything greenish. Mainly mountain, earth normal dirt that is mostly brown or grey.



Agreed. That made the war arc even worst. 
It seems they fixed it on BORUTO , not sure but I think the staff has changed in this department


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (May 24, 2017)

Kony said:


> Agreed. That made the war arc even worst.
> It seems they fixed it on BORUTO , not sure but I think the staff has changed in this department


Actually they kinda fixed it by the time Kaguya entered the fray, the art and animation looked better than the entire war/juubi/jjobito/jjmadara arc.  Even the novel adaptation looked better.


----------



## Animeblue (May 24, 2017)

Pierro said:


> I suppose he did the part with Toneri?


_*That's what i think*_



Platypus said:


> 小山菜穂 [Koyama Naho]?


*I assume that is Nagayama's penname since barely anybody about Naho*



tkROUT said:


> I think I need to correct. Episode 6 and 7 combined had as good animators as Boruto can get. I have not seen the episodes (just parts), just going by KA list. It is because show's chief ADs are as KA in these episodes.
> It is interesting Kanezuka, Ukulele who had been chief ADs for Naruto, Kumiko Hirokoshi, Chiyuki Tanaka, Masahru Tada who had been regular in show for years have been absent.



*I see, i had feeling that what you had meant. Kanezuka, Ukulele, Hirokoshi, Tanaka Tada might be working on Konbini Kareshi with Date or Black Clover ?*



tkROUT said:


> Being sub-Character designers, Uno Ichirou and Yabuno will stick to Boruto. I'm doubtful about Imaki. Like you said, Fujisawa and Kanchi Suzuki will move to Osomatsu. I think Hiroto Tanaka too. Some Pierrot animators bound to move out when Osomatsu starts, since now only Boruto and Puzzle Dragon is going on. On beginning,Puzzle Dragon too had Hiroto Tanaka, Imaki etc.But Puzzle Dragon is more like a Pierrot Plus show with more than 1/3 rd of episode done by Pierrot Plus, rest are mostly outsourced too, few in house. Though I am not sure about my assessment without watching it.



_*There is a chance they leave when Suzuki get back...well I'm expecting  Uno will leave. In the background there Konbini Kareshi and Black Clover(I think Fujii is working on this since he said that he isn't on BORUTO at the moment). That being said i think Konbini Kareshi will be done by Pierrot Plus, like Tsukiuta.  *_

_*As for Puzzle Dragon, its still like that.*_



Kony said:


> Agreed. That made the war arc even worst.
> It seems they fixed it on BORUTO , not sure but I think the staff has changed in this department



*They is correct outside from Takanashi -yaiba, Nishio and Suzuki, the whole staff change *


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (May 24, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (May 31, 2017)

_*Thanx to *****, **Chengxi Huang, Yoshiharu Shimizu, Youko Suzuki and Hiroaki Imaki, episode #09 was better than expected....*_


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 1, 2017)

_*Black Clover will be direct by Tatsuya Yoshihara, guess that mean Retsu Ohkawara will leave BORUTO soon. Yoshihara is a talent animator/director like Hiroyuki Yamashita*_


----------



## Centrical (Jun 1, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Black Clover will be direct by Tatsuya Yoshihara, guess that mean Retsu Ohkawara will leave BORUTO soon. Yoshihara is a talent animator/director like Hiroyuki Yamashita*_


Whats Ohkawara's connection with Yoshihara?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 1, 2017)

_*they're good friends *_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jun 1, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*they're good friends *_


Talking about Retsu Okawara, is he responsible for the amazing character acting in Shippuden 500, on the second half? Or was it more Anna Yamaguchi's effort? I'm always wondering who is the best character acting animator or supervisor in Studio Pierrot.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 1, 2017)

_*Koji Yabuno was responsible for the amazing character acting in Shippuden#500. And Pierrot best best character acting animator/supervisor is still Hiroyuki Yamashita*_


----------



## Shanks911 (Jun 2, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Koji Yabuno was responsible for the amazing character acting in Shippuden#500. And Pierrot best best character acting animator/supervisor is still Hiroyuki Yamashita*_


Do you think Yamashita will find the time to work as AD?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 2, 2017)

_*funny thing you ask because he was action/effect supervisor for episode #09. although he went uncredit.  To answer your question, probably not considering his duties as an director *_


----------



## Shanks911 (Jun 2, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*funny thing you ask because he was action/effect supervisor for episode #09. although he went uncredit.  To answer your question, probably not considering his duties as an director *_


Tsuru might direct an ep in the future, maybe Fujisawa should he stay, Wakabayashi will probably never come back after so much negativity...
Yamashita and Kouda might do one episode all 15-20 weeks together.
I really hope Boruto vs Kawaki will be better than Naruto vs Sasuke. Any expection for this fight?
Fight looks like it would be perfect for people like Kobayashi, Fujisawa and Ito to handle it.
Kameda and Imai as guest stars would be nice too.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 5, 2017)

_*Masaya Honda is doing the script for episode #11 as well*_

_*@Shanks911 not at this time*_


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2017)

_*#11:*_
_*Episode Director: Hikaru Sato [佐藤光]*_
_*Storyboard: Chiaki Kon[今千秋]/Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Ichiro Uno[夘野一郎]*_

_*#12:*_
_*Episode Director: (blanking on the name)*_
_*Storyboard: Ryoji Fujiwara[藤原良二]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Minoru Morita[森田実]*_
_*Chief Animation Supervisor: Youko Suzuki[鈴木陽子]*_

_*#13:*_
_*Episode Director: Nobuyoshi Nagayama[長山延好]*_
_*Storyboard: Odahiro Watanabe[渡部穏寛]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Kazuyuki Ikai[飯飼一幸]*_
_*Chief Animation Supervisor: Koji Yabuno[藪野浩二]*_

_*#14:*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard:Noriyuki Abe[阿部記之]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Masayuki Kouda [甲田正行]/Yuko Matsui[松井祐子]*_


----------



## Platypus (Jun 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> Episode Director: (blanking on the name)


Hazuki Mizumoto


----------



## wildcookie (Jun 7, 2017)

Some pretty neat names, a good schedule tbh


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2017)

_*#11: Outsource*_
_*#12: Outsource*_
_*#13: Mix-bag*_
_*#14: Inhouse*_

_*And today episode was an rush one*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jun 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*#11:*_
> _*Episode Director: Hikaru Sato [佐藤光]*_
> _*Storyboard: Chiaki Kon[今千秋]/Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]*_
> _*Animation Supervisor: Ichiro Uno[夘野一郎]*_
> ...


Episode 14 sounds your typical last hurrah for the season having the director himself taking care of it. Hopefully that means good animation and great storyboarding all along. What's Abe's pedigree like?


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2017)

_*@TheDrawer93 the director is still Yamashita. As for Abe's pedigree, he no Tsuru or Yamashita. But he has his connection and if fourteen is indeed the episode we think it is then it should be good. For example*_
_*BLEACH#230/BLEACH#317*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jun 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@TheDrawer93 the director is still Yamashita. As for Abe's pedigree, he no Tsuru or Yamashita. But he has his connection and if fourteen is indeed the episode we think it is then it should be good. For example*_
> _*BLEACH#230/BLEACH#317*_


Thanks for the info.  And Abe's position was just a misunderstanding. I know he's Chief Anime Director, although more responsible for the production matters, while Yamashita is for the creative ones.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 7, 2017)

_*@TheDrawer93 more/less *_


_*Osomatsu-san season two is in production *_


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Osomatsu-san season two is in production *_


The top left corner of scan mentions Black clover starting in fall (*秋*) 2017 I think. It is low resolution to make out anything ...
Osomatsu 2 - starting in Fall 2017.
Konbini Kareshi in summer (July), 2017 (mostly outsourced)


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 8, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*#11:*_
> _*Episode Director: Hikaru Sato [佐藤光]*_
> _*Storyboard: Chiaki Kon[今千秋]/Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]*_
> _*Animation Supervisor: Ichiro Uno[夘野一郎]*_
> ...





Animeblue said:


> _*#11: Outsource*_
> _*#12: Outsource*_
> _*#13: Mix-bag*_
> _*#14: Inhouse*_
> ...


_*Just remember something, the last time Sato and Uno team up it was for inhouse episode. That being said, the rotation dictate that episode eleven should be an outsource episode...will Nomad finally make their appearance in BORUTO since i think episode thirteenth will be AXsiZ..due to the rotation seem to be off by one.*_

_*And if episode eleven does turn to be an inhouse episode, it will be interesting to see the credits considering episode ten was an rush job *_

_*For anyone who is curious, Nomad is the studio that has been attach to Sato in all other episodes that she/he worked on for Pierrot. *_





tkROUT said:


> The top left corner of scan mentions Black clover starting in fall (*秋*) 2017 I think. It is low resolution to make out anything ...
> Osomatsu 2 - starting in Fall 2017.
> Konbini Kareshi in summer (July), 2017 (mostly outsourced)



_*its definitely too small to make out anything. That being said if does start in autumn and TVtokyo has rights I wonder if if will Puzzle n Dragon place(assuming its end in the summer) or that show that took NARUTO place. This spell trouble for every production under their belt.*_

_*Also I upload the Naruto vs Sasuke DVD to ADC*_


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 8, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*its definitely too small to make out anything. That being said if does start in autumn and TVtokyo has rights I wonder if if will Puzzle n Dragon place(assuming its end in the summer) or that show that took NARUTO place. This spell trouble for every production under their belt.*_


Now Pierrot is only doing 2 shows ( Boruto & Puzzle Dragon). Both are outsourcing many episodes, yet struggling with inhouse episodes with so many animation directors (+ Chief AD+ Assistant AD + Chief Assistant ADs) etc.



Animeblue said:


> _*Also I upload the Naruto vs Sasuke DVD to ADC*_


Thanks.
You should check the 1080p German versions (now upto Kakashi Anbu arc) if you want good quality (compared to R2 DVD)
Unfortunately that version also suffers same problem as English and French.
Sometime it uses R2 corrected final version, some times uncorrected version.
For example, season 15 (german) Box-1 (NS321-334) uses broadcast / uncorrected version (checked 329 uncorrected) while Box -2 (NS335-348) uses corrected R2 version.

On another note, both Kobayashi and Fujii started work together in Kingdom S1 as in-between and S2 as Key animator. Found out watching the dub version.
None of Japanese credit sites mention these because, TV-version only mentions 5 KA due to NHK policy and does not mention in-between.

Masaya Onishi is now a regular in Pokemon. Moved out right after Naruto manga adaptation ended.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 8, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> ow Pierrot is only doing 2 shows ( Boruto & Puzzle Dragon). Both are outsourcing many episodes, yet struggling with inhouse episodes with so many animation directors (+ Chief AD+ Assistant AD + Chief Assistant ADs) etc.


_*I wouldn't go as far to they're struggling  since the only inhouse episode that look bad  and  more than three  was the recent one, episode ten. Also they're not just doing two shows, there are other shows that are in background. Comparing Boruto to  two shows(Boku no Hero Academia/Shingeki no Bahamut: Virgin Soul) that have good schedule this season, they're just about the same in regards to the animation supervisor. And considering Yamashita had to help Huang  with episode and provide some animation for past episodes, i don't think the production schedule is terrible. And on that note I think this is how  things are now with so much anime being produce with little man power and scheduling issue cross the board.*_

_*If episode fourteen turn to have lot animation supervisor/look like an outsource credits then I'll say there a big problem.*_



tkROUT said:


> Thanks.
> You should check the 1080p German versions (now upto Kakashi Anbu arc) if you want good quality (compared to R2 DVD)
> Unfortunately that version also suffers same problem as English and French.
> Sometime it uses R2 corrected final version, some times uncorrected version.
> ...



*No problem. and funny thing you mention that since that what have be doing out curiosity. And i have notice that Onishi is a regular in Pokemon since the NARUTO team as we know did really disturb after #479*


----------



## Kony (Jun 8, 2017)

Episodes 11-13 should look decent while Ep. 14 should be at least good.

On another note, I think Hiroto Tanaka actually saves each episode that would have been meh without great layouts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AsterMK (Jun 8, 2017)

Episode 10 was bad? I mean sure, I noticed a few bad scenes, but it was average for this series. Episodes 2, 4 and 5 were all worse.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 8, 2017)

Kony said:


> Episodes 11-13 should look decent while Ep. 14 should be at least good.
> 
> On another note, I think Hiroto Tanaka actually saves each episode that would have been meh without great layouts


_*Agreed even though its stopping him doing an episode with Tsuru. And if episodes #11 - #13 important enough we most likely to see one inhouse guys correcting or animate the important part.*_



AsterMK said:


> Episode 10 was bad? I mean sure, I noticed a few bad scenes, but it was average for this series. Episodes 2, 4 and 5 were all worse.


_*Yes overall the quality was bad, only Retsu's half looked good.*_


----------



## Rai (Jun 8, 2017)

Lets hope the animation don't drop into NS tier


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2017)

Rai said:


> Lets hope the animation don't drop into NS tier


_*@Rai honestly i would prefer badly outsource episodes than throwing multiple chief animation supervisor at them *_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jun 9, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Rai honestly i would prefer badly outsource episodes than throwing multiple chief animation supervisor at them *_


I'm not sure about that. Chief animation supervisors are who bring consistency to the animation in Boruto, more or less. Shippuden was heavily criticized in this area because it was such a mixed bag that people were easily thrown off by it. I can also see that many AD's means that production could potentially bomb some day, but I guess it's a lesser evil to take in.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 9, 2017)

_*@TheDrawer93 it would be more sufficient to assign someone to correct outsource episodes instead using some who is available at the time  *_

_*BTW did you think we'll see two seemly monster animators, Tatsuya Koyanagi and Hiroaki Imaki and the effect master Hidetsugu Ito  *_


----------



## Indra (Jun 10, 2017)

@Animeblue Is Boruto going to run year round?


----------



## fuff (Jun 10, 2017)

Why do people keep doubting that boruto will run year round??? Naruto did. One piece still is... :/


----------



## Kony (Jun 10, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Agreed even though its stopping him doing an episode with Tsuru. And if episodes #11 - #13 important enough we most likely to see one inhouse guys correcting or animate the important part.*_



As for me I'd prefer all talented people working on 14 for a big episode


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 11, 2017)

Indra said:


> @Animeblue Is Boruto going to run year round?


*@Indra no confirmation but everything is pointing in that direction.*



Kony said:


> As for me I'd prefer all talented people working on 14 for a big episode


_*The usual...*_


----------



## Starwind75043 (Jun 12, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*#11: Outsource*_
> _*#12: Outsource*_
> _*#13: Mix-bag*_
> _*#14: Inhouse*_
> ...



So 14 is pobly the conclusion of the arc then?


----------



## SSJBOO (Jun 12, 2017)

@Animeblue 
1. Is this show fully digital animated? Art style reminds me of Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos.
2. Do you think the production quality will improve later on. The first arc looks very bad (especially the artwork) outside of episodes 1,7,14 and Hanabi vs Boruto fight scene. Second half of episodes 4 and 6 looked a bit better too, but still...  The huge amount of outsourcing might be to fix the bad schedule. 
3. Do you think they will reanimate the Boruto movie or just add the scene of Momoshiki's spirit?


----------



## AsterMK (Jun 12, 2017)

SSJBOO said:


> The first arc looks very bad (especially the artwork) outside of episodes 1,7,14 and Hanabi vs Boruto fight scene. Second half of episodes 4 and 6 looked a bit better too, but still... The huge amount of outsourcing might be to fix the bad schedule.



How about Boruto vs. Iwabe in episode 2? Or Mitsuki vs. Iwabe in episode 5? Episodes 3 and 8 were OK too. Don't get me wrong, I agree that the anime seems rushed, but we've had plenty of nice scenes, enough that they outweigh the bad ones IMO.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 13, 2017)

Starwind75043 said:


> So 14 is pobly the conclusion of the arc then?


_*I'll  just say episode #14 look to be one of the prime work of this arc.*_



SSJBOO said:


> @Animeblue
> 1. Is this show fully digital animated? Art style reminds me of Fullmetal Alchemist: The Sacred Star of Milos.
> 2. Do you think the production quality will improve later on. The first arc looks very bad (especially the artwork) outside of episodes 1,7,14 and Hanabi vs Boruto fight scene. Second half of episodes 4 and 6 looked a bit better too, but still...  The huge amount of outsourcing might be to fix the bad schedule.
> 3. Do you think they will reanimate the Boruto movie or just add the scene of Momoshiki's spirit?


_*#01: No and the reason why you thought that is due to Ken'ichi Fujisawa.*_
_*#02:  In the long run, yes just like how NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden improve when the staff accustomed to the production schedule. That being said, it will interesting how they will fair in autumn.*_
_*#03: I'm 50/50 on that   *_


----------



## Platypus (Jun 13, 2017)

What's a サブキャラクターデザイン? Someone who designs minor characters exclusively; or someone who acts like a secondary or assistant character designer?


----------



## Siki10 (Jun 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> What's a サブキャラクターデザイン? Someone who designs minor characters exclusively; or someone who acts like a secondary or assistant character designer?



Sub-character designer. That is like an assistant character designer, yeah. Uno and Yabuno hold that post for Boruto.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> What's a サブキャラクターデザイン? Someone who designs minor characters exclusively; or someone who acts like a secondary or assistant character designer?


_*@Platypus  all the above, one of main character are busy with another project*_

_*So episode turns out to be inhouse production having said that episode #11 had 8 animators from studio Drop*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Centrical (Jun 14, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Platypus  all the above, one of main character are busy with another project*_


Wait who?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2017)

Don't they do blogs anymore?


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jun 14, 2017)

Centrical said:


> Wait who?


Hirofumi Suzuki (Co-Character Designer with Tetsuya Nishio) is working on another project right now, so it's him.


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Don't they do blogs anymore?


_*@Platypus the person who ran the blog seem to have left Pierrot after NARUTO had ended *_


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Platypus the person who ran the blog seem to have left Pierrot after NARUTO had ended *_


Ah, shame.


----------



## Indra (Jun 14, 2017)

@Platypus 
@Animeblue 
Is there any information on how Boruto (the anime) is doing ratings wise yet?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2017)

No, not in the top 10 charts at least. Ask @tkROUT.


----------



## Indra (Jun 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> No, not in the top 10 charts at least. Ask @tkROUT.


Before he responds, do you think that's a good or bad thing? Based on how Shippuden was doing before it started.

/Not really knowledgeable on these anime ratings stuff.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> Before he responds, do you think that's a good or bad thing? Based on how Shippuden was doing before it started.
> 
> /Not really knowledgeable on these anime ratings stuff.


Ratings are bound to be worse than end of Shippuden by virtue of not airing right after Pokemon, Thursday evenings.


----------



## Indra (Jun 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Ratings are bound to be worse than end of Shippuden by virtue of not airing right after Pokemon, Thursday evenings.


Pokemon increased Naruto's ratings? 

Jesus. I guess it's not that big or the anime for Naruto isn't.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> Pokemon increased Naruto's ratings?
> 
> Jesus. I guess it's not that big or the anime for Naruto isn't.


Well yeah. Pokemon was and still is pretty popular (usually bottom top 10 every week) so part of the audience that tuned in to watch Pokemon carries over to Naruto. Not anymore though, cause Boruto airs on Wednesdays. 
The Naruto vs. Sasuke double episode special had such a low rating despite all the hype it had because it ended up replacing Pokemon that day (no Pokemon → lower Shippuden rating).
The reason current season of BNHA has such high ratings is because (1) it airs on Saturday evenings, almost primetime, and (2) it airs right before Detective Conan. 
Either way, neither ratings nor DVD sales have too much of an impact in Naruto/Boruto's case, since both have been rather shite for a while now yet the anime/franchise is still profitable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Indra (Jun 14, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Well yeah. Pokemon was and still is pretty popular (usually bottom top 10 every week) so part of the audience that tuned in to watch Pokemon carries over to Naruto. Not anymore though, cause Boruto airs on Wednesdays.
> The Naruto vs. Sasuke double episode special had such a low rating despite all the hype it had because it ended up replacing Pokemon that day (no Pokemon → lower Shippuden rating).
> The reason current season of BNHA has such high ratings is because (1) it airs on Saturday evenings, almost primetime, and (2) it airs right before Detective Conan.
> Either way, neither ratings nor DVD sales have too much of an impact in Naruto/Boruto's case, since both have been rather shite for a while now yet the anime/franchise is still profitable.


How does the franchise make money anime wise if the ratings are not that great?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 14, 2017)

Indra said:


> How does the franchise make money anime wise if the ratings are not that great?


Merch I assume?

Streaming services aren't included in the ratings mind you, just people watching their TV.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pierro (Jun 14, 2017)

There's licensing rights and video games too (A new game was announced I think). Licensing fees are on a rise and if you take Gintama as an example then it's not really surprising.



> License costs are also on the rise with increasing competition among video streaming sites. For example, _The Wall Street Journal_ estimates that one episode of Gintama sells for approximately US$100,000.



upon activation of his sharingan...So no sneaking around here.

Anyways as long as the west remains interested in the franchise, we'll keep on seeing more of Naruto.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> @Platypus
> @Animeblue
> Is there any information on how Boruto (the anime) is doing ratings wise yet?



Boruto runs at 17:55 Wednesday. It is not golden time (prime time), Naruto shippuden was.

Boruto re-runs at 07:00 AM on Saturday morning.
Wednesday rating not available, only rerun ratings known.
Ep 1 - 0.3%
Ep 2 - 0.5%
Ep 3 - 0.9%
Ep 4 - 0.4%
Ep 5 - 0.3%
Ep 6 - 0.8%
Ep 7 - 0.8%
Digimon re-ran at the same slot before Boruto re-run started. Used to have 0.2%, 0.3% average.



Platypus said:


> Ratings are bound to be worse than end of Shippuden by virtue of not airing right after Pokemon, Thursday evenings.





Indra said:


> Pokemon increased Naruto's ratings?
> Jesus. I guess it's not that big or the anime for Naruto isn't.





Platypus said:


> Well yeah. Pokemon was and still is pretty popular (usually bottom top 10 every week) so part of the audience that tuned in to watch Pokemon carries over to Naruto. Not anymore though, cause Boruto airs on Wednesdays.
> The Naruto vs. Sasuke double episode special had such a low rating despite all the hype it had because it ended up replacing Pokemon that day (no Pokemon → lower Shippuden rating).
> The reason current season of BNHA has such high ratings is because (1) it airs on Saturday evenings, almost prime time, and (2) it airs right before Detective Conan.
> Either way, neither ratings nor DVD sales have too much of an impact in Naruto/Boruto's case, since both have been rather shit for a while now yet the anime/franchise is still profitable.


Pokemon doesn't really make Naruto's rating. NS had golden time (prime time) broadcast and its own fan base.
In 2006, it was moved from Wednesday to Thursday, from being aired after Eye shield 21 to airing after Pokemon, ratings didn't change.
Having Pokemon and Naruto together benefited both to certain extent, but it is not like one anime carried another. If people don't like one they are not going to waste their 1/2 hour on a show (maybe once in a while but not every week)

On episode's quality or story affecting, here is the rating towards canon p1 end.
9.6, 9.6 , 8.7, 8.6, 8.4 , 7.5 , 7.7 ,8.0, 8.3, *6.5* , 8.0 , 8.2
Eps 133 got 6.5. That is the lowest in the bunch.

There is not much to read into individual episode rating (be it double episode or not). If interested on should check how the show is doing on average compared to the time slot given.

Anyways, Snacks World is running shippuden's time.
XX, 2.0, 2.4, 2.5,1.7, 2.1,2.4 (upto 18th May)
Pokemon's rating after Naruto Ended.
4.2, 3.6, 3.8, 3.8,1.9, 2.9, 3.0 (upto 18th May)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## AsterMK (Jun 15, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Boruto re-runs at 07:00 AM on Saturday morning.
> Wednesday rating not available, only rerun ratings known.
> Ep 1 - 0.3%
> Ep 2 - 0.5%
> ...



I have two questions.

1. Where are you finding these numbers?

2. Are these ratings good for a rerun? I'm assuming they are since it's not the premiere and many people won't be awake at 7 AM on Saturday.


----------



## DeathTheBeast (Jun 15, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Digimon re-ran at the same slot before Boruto re-run started. Used to have 0.2%, 0.3% average.


Okay, but did we ever get to season 3 (Tamers) or was it just Adventure and 02 because of Tri... maybe even just Adventure? 
Because Tamers is my favorite.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 15, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. Where are you finding these numbers?


From 2ch. There are different threads, for the Ep 8 re-run Boruto one, link. 
and another thread (in general) link

The source is 国立国会図書館―National Diet Library's 視聴率週報 (Audience weekly rating report) （Z71-E520）. Someone who has access to the report/library is posting. For non-Japanese persons like us it not possible to verify.
(someone can correct me if wrong)

We can check only those in top 10 (anime and other categories) at link



AsterMK said:


> 2. Are these ratings good for a rerun? I'm assuming they are since it's not the premiere and many people won't be awake at 7 AM on Saturday.


You are right, but these ratings/numbers doesn't matter. Just for sake of comparison I mentioned Digimon re-run's rating for same time slot.

Hopefully I clarified all doubt, it is getting off-topic. PM me if any more doubt.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 5, 2017)

wow ,man
chengxi huang is becoming someone to look forward too,the guy is awesome

I'mnt following boruto regularly but everytime,I check it out there is some candy,last episode was amazing too
go yamashita


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 5, 2017)

Was interested in seeing Abe's direction. Had some interesting camera work , like the vertigo effect, and few other things. Liked the photography work in Sumire's flashback. Overall coloring was also good.

But the episode lacked good/consistent art; had bad/out of model character art in many cases.

Chengxi and Fujisawa's cuts stand out and are highlight of the episode.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 5, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Was interested in seeing Abe's direction. Had some interesting camera work , like the vertigo effect, and few other things. Liked the photography work in Sumire's flashback. Overall coloring was also good.
> 
> But the episode lacked good/consistent art; had bad/out of model character art in many cases.
> 
> Chengxi and Fujisawa's cuts stand out and are highlight of the episode.



_*It will be interesting to see what the staff of BORUTO  can be pull off when there more staff become available. Having said that Yamashita and Abe is handling the series quite well considering the circumstance *_


----------



## Centrical (Jul 5, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*It will be interesting to see what the staff of BORUTO  can be pull off when there more staff become available. Having said that Yamashita and Abe is handling the series quite well considering the circumstance *_



Have you gotten to know the staffs for the next arc? I saw the future titles and it seems Gaiden starts at episode 19


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 5, 2017)

_*#15:*_
_*Episode Director: Masatoyo Takada[高田昌豊]*_
_*Storyboard:Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Ayako Sato[佐藤綾子]*_

_*#16:*_
_*Episode Director: Once again blanking on the name *_
_*Storyboard: Ayumi Ono[小野歩]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Akira Takeuchi[武内啓]*_

_*#17:*_
_*Episode Director: Masaaki Kumagai[熊谷雅晃]*_
_*Storyboard: Toshinori Narita [成田歳法]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Retsu Ohkawara [大河原烈]*_

_*#18:*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard:Nobuyoshi Nagayama[長山延好]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Youko Suzuki[鈴木陽子]*_

_*And if we go back previous encounter, it would go like this *_

_*#15: Studio Pierrot*_

_*#16: Studio Peace&Kindness*_

_*#17:Studio Pierrot*_

_*#18: Studio Blanc.*_


----------



## Platypus (Jul 5, 2017)

Heiji said:
			
		

> _Black Clover_ anime will start in october.


----------



## fuff (Jul 5, 2017)

old image but who drew these? @Animeblue


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jul 5, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*#15:*_
> _*Episode Director: Masatoyo Takada[高田昌豊]*_
> _*Storyboard:Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]*_
> _*Animation Supervisor: Ayako Sato[佐藤綾子]*_
> ...


Episode #17 seems the most interesting going by the AD, although I can't quite imagine Kumagai's work in previous episodes. In any case, I'm really impressed by how consistent is the anime given the circumstances. Here's hoping by the next arc the staff will be more used to the production process.


----------



## Centrical (Jul 6, 2017)

Wow Black Clover will start on October. This is good news since more time and less rushed production. But I wonder if its a long-running show?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 6, 2017)

fuff said:


> old image but who drew these? @Animeblue


_*
Sorry I don't remember 



*_


TheDrawer93 said:


> Episode #17 seems the most interesting going by the AD, although I can't quite imagine Kumagai's work in previous episodes. In any case, I'm really impressed by how consistent is the anime given the circumstances. Here's hoping by the next arc the staff will be more used to the production process.


_*His episodes was some of the best of series after Tsuru/Yamashita/Nigorikawa ones*_



_*....About the new ED the imagery will change*_


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 7, 2017)

Interview of Chengxi (Feb 2017) in chinese link 
(just use google translator)




fuff said:


> old image but who drew these? @Animeblue


It could be Eri Taguchi

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 8, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*#15:*_
> _*Episode Director: Masatoyo Takada[高田昌豊]*_
> _*Storyboard:Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]*_
> _*Animation Supervisor: Ayako Sato[佐藤綾子]*_
> ...



_*Here is nineteen*_

_*#19:*_
_*Episode Director: Hazuki Mizumoto [水本葉月]*_
_*Storyboard: Soichi Shimada[嶌田惣一]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: ???*_
_*Chief Animation Supervisor: Yoshiharu Shimizu[清水義治]*_
_*
*_


----------



## Siki10 (Jul 8, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Here is nineteen*_
> 
> _*#19:*_
> _*Episode Director: Hazuki Mizumoto [水本葉月]*_
> ...



Shimada did episode 11 of Root A and it's probably the best episode from that. Shimizu as CAD usually means outsource but this shouldn't be an outsource.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 9, 2017)

*@Siki10 going by the episode director, its going be outsource to Peace & Kindness*


----------



## fuff (Jul 9, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *@Siki10 going by the episode director, its going be outsource to Peace & Kindness*


what eps did they do before?? are they the one that itachi shiden arc with crawling sasuke?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 9, 2017)

fuff said:


> what eps did they do before?? are they the one that itachi shiden arc with crawling sasuke?


*@fuff for BORUTO, they did #02 #05 #09 and #12. And for Shippuden, they did episode #481 #482 #485 and #487. Having said that, if there scene that Yamashita think need attention there will some Pierrot animators on the episode..... think of episode #06(Boruto vs Hanabi)*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jul 10, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *@fuff for BORUTO, they did #02 #05 #09 and #12. And for Shippuden, they did episode #481 #482 #485 and #487. Having said that, if there scene that Yamashita think need attention there will some Pierrot animators on the episode..... think of episode #06(Boruto vs Hanabi)*


The way it's treated Boruto reminds me about One Punch Man in some design philosophy choices.

In other words, One Punch Man was praised to high heavens about its sakuga because in almost every episode there was at least one scene with outstanding quality animation, mainly an action scene. But if we analyse it carefully, the downtime scenes in OPM (every scene outside action ones) are about as average as your typical seasonal anime, albeit with a consistent artwork courtesy of MadHouse ADs. I try to explain this because I think Yamashita wants to get the same level of treatment to the Boruto anime, taking into account that for now he has 4 main action animators (although with the upcoming Osumatsu-san and Black Clover coming in Fall may change things a bit).

The point is Boruto as of now feels more like a seasonal anime in its production rather than a long running one, with micromanaged animation resources to fit in particular scenes on many episodes rather than concentrate the bulk of it in just one. I guess that's the situation now with Studio Pierrot after the departure of many in-house animators tied to Naruto.


----------



## meetbhatt (Jul 12, 2017)

just watched and its awesome.


----------



## Kony (Jul 12, 2017)

New ED was nice . Curious to see Gaiden arc lineup.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 13, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> The way it's treated Boruto reminds me about One Punch Man in some design philosophy choices.
> 
> In other words, One Punch Man was praised to high heavens about its sakuga because in almost every episode there was at least one scene with outstanding quality animation, mainly an action scene. But if we analyse it carefully, the downtime scenes in OPM (every scene outside action ones) are about as average as your typical seasonal anime, albeit with a consistent artwork courtesy of MadHouse ADs. I try to explain this because I think Yamashita wants to get the same level of treatment to the Boruto anime, taking into account that for now he has 4 main action animators (although with the upcoming Osumatsu-san and Black Clover coming in Fall may change things a bit).
> 
> The point is Boruto as of now feels more like a seasonal anime in its production rather than a long running one, with micromanaged animation resources to fit in particular scenes on many episodes rather than concentrate the bulk of it in just one. I guess that's the situation now with Studio Pierrot after the departure of many in-house animators tied to Naruto.



It's been a while. I watched all the episodes weekly but didn't got engaged here for time constraint.
I agree on everything about the quote. But, of course, the sakuga moments in Boruto are much weaker than the ones in OPM. That said, Yamashita and Abe are doing a wonderful job in the directional department. I praise the consistence in both art, animation, coloring and photography. Everything feels very professional, on point, even with the outsource teams (that some times are assisted by KA and ADs from Pierrot). I hope this treatment continues until the end.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 15, 2017)

*for those who are curious, Fujii is working with Date on Konbini Kareshi. And Murata is working on Welcome to the Ballroom*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Pierro (Jul 16, 2017)

Ah so that's what Fujii was working on. I though it would be Black Clover.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 16, 2017)

_*So it turns out that i Mizuno was working on Welcome to the Ballroom when he pass away 


And episode #02 of Welcome to the Ballroom was outsource to Studio Pierrot 

*_


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 19, 2017)

Kony said:


> New ED was nice . Curious to see Gaiden arc lineup.


*@Kony having the chance to think about, it will be interesting to see the staff for inhouse episode. Even though majority of Gaiden episodes will most likely be outsource*


----------



## fuff (Jul 19, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *@Kony having the chance to think about, it will be interesting to see the staff for inhouse episode. Even though majority of Gaiden episodes will most likely be outsource*


why would most likely the eps be outsourced for it? wouldn't they want to get in house animators considering it's kishi' original work...?


----------



## Kony (Jul 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> why would most likely the eps be outsourced for it? wouldn't they want to get in house animators considering it's kishi' original work...?



Canon stuff or not doesn't really matter when there are production issues. But I still think Gaiden shall look neat .



Animeblue said:


> *@Kony having the chance to think about, it will be interesting to see the staff for inhouse episode. Even though majority of Gaiden episodes will most likely be outsource*



I think the Pierrot episode for this arc should be better than #07


----------



## fuff (Jul 19, 2017)

Kony said:


> Canon stuff or not doesn't really matter when there are production issues. But I still think Gaiden shall look neat .
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Pierrot episode for this arc should be better than #07


i want to see gaiden animated really good but if it's outsourced it might not be


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jul 19, 2017)

SP teams are split to work on other series such as Black Clover and if I remember correctly they are currently working on it?


----------



## Pierro (Jul 19, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> SP teams are split to work on other series such as Black Clover and if I remember correctly they are currently working on it?


Black Clover and Osomatsu-san S2 will both air this fall. They also have an idol show airing that season but it'll be handled by Pierrot Plus I believe so they've got their hands full. 

It can't be helped. Pierrot isn't as big as other studios like Sunrise or Production IG who have their own multiple sub-studios.


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Jul 19, 2017)

Pierro said:


> Black Clover and Osomatsu-san S2 will both air this fall. They also have an idol show airing that season but it'll be handled by Pierrot Plus I believe so they've got their hands full.
> 
> It can't be helped. Pierrot isn't as big as other studios like Sunrise or Production IG who have their own multiple sub-studios.


I guess Gaiden will be mostly outsource even despite releasing this august, they probably working other series right now which usually take like what 2-3 months ahead of time to produce a single episode?


----------



## Pierro (Jul 19, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> I guess Gaiden will be mostly outsource even despite releasing this august, they probably working other series right now which usually take like what 2-3 months ahead of time to produce a single episode?


IIRC they started on Osomatsu-san a few months ago. I don't know about Black Clover because the director recently animated a fight scene in episode 3 of Fate/Apocrypha but @Animeblue could tell you more about that.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> why would most likely the eps be outsourced for it? wouldn't they want to get in house animators considering it's kishi' original work...?


*As others already stated Pierrot have their hands full+production issues. Having said that the episodes won't look as bad its predecessor 's bad looking episodes.* 



fuff said:


> i want to see gaiden animated really good but if it's outsourced it might not be


*like i mention in the SS thread, the outsource episode should be okay considering how Yamashita tackling them. And the arc ends up being the remaining 8 episodes of this season, it highly likely that the most crucial chapters will be inhouse.*



Kony said:


> I think the Pierrot episode for this arc should be better than #07


*even though i may know why, why do you think that considering the current situation*



Hyuga Prodigy said:


> SP teams are split to work on other series such as Black Clover and if I remember correctly they are currently working on it?





Pierro said:


> Black Clover and Osomatsu-san S2 will both air this fall. They also have an idol show airing that season but it'll be handled by Pierrot Plus I believe so they've got their hands full.
> 
> It can't be helped. Pierrot isn't as big as other studios like Sunrise or Production IG who have their own multiple sub-studios.





Hyuga Prodigy said:


> I guess Gaiden will be mostly outsource even despite releasing this august, they probably working other series right now which usually take like what 2-3 months ahead of time to produce a single episode?






Pierro said:


> IIRC they started on Osomatsu-san a few months ago. I don't know about Black Clover because the director recently animated a fight scene in episode 3 of Fate/Apocrypha but @Animeblue could tell you more about that.


*During BORUTO production SP has been working constant working on four to five shows and its finally caught with them when one of the Welcome to Ballroom episode had to be complete in time for Anime Expo. Usually their animation rooms be working on two. while the odd be 90 percent outsource hence Pierrot Plus cooperation part.
And @Pierro Black Clover is in production*


----------



## fuff (Jul 19, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *As others already stated Pierrot have their hands full+production issues. Having said that the episodes won't look as bad its predecessor 's bad looking episodes.*
> 
> 
> *like i mention in the SS thread, the outsource episode should be okay considering how Yamashita tackling them. And the arc ends up being the remaining 8 episodes of this season, it highly likely that the most crucial chapters will be inhouse.*
> ...


how many eps will gaiden be? only 8?? i guess they are not going to expand on it further?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> how many eps will gaiden be? only 8?? i guess they are not going to expand on it further?


*oh that just my speculation due to the OP/ED will change in October*


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 19, 2017)

@Animeblue

Did you see the Kobayashi tweet

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 20, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> @Animeblue
> 
> Did you see the Kobayashi tweet


*@Zensuki yes and its makes me wonder about his studies and the project he was working on.

In other news Black Clover pv looks real nice and what you expect from Tatsuya Yoshihara. So I guessing that will be same as BORUTO production wise given everything*


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 21, 2017)

*Fujii directed/storryboard 18if#03 and brought along few friends, like Kouda(BORUTO's prime guy )
*


----------



## TheAldella (Jul 23, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *Fujii directed/storryboard 18if#03 and brought along few friends, like Kouda(BORUTO's prime guy )*


as in, kouda's joining boruto, or he's joining black clover?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 23, 2017)

*@TheAldella Kouda is one core member of the staff, in fact the next Kouda episode should be coming pretty soon if nothing hasn't change since his/her last episode*


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 28, 2017)

_*Chiyuki Tanaka finally worked on BORUTO *_

_*絵コンテ：成田歳法
演出：熊谷雅晃
作画監督：鈴木陽子　大河原烈
L/O監修：田中比呂人
演出助手：荻原健
美術設定協力：遠藤正明　田中比呂人*_
_*
原画：津曲大介　山口杏奈　田口愛梨　田中ちゆき　梅本賢一
　　　山本未知　大河原烈　高橋香織　松田萌　松原京子
　　　井中麻仁　西村彩　堀内球子　吉山隆士　西原理恵子
　　　やましたまさみ　松本勝次　齋藤美香　松本鉄也*_
_*
　　　ウォンバット
　　　久保正　小野木三斉　伊藤哲也　橋本宣夫*_
_*
第二原画：
　　　田口愛梨　今木宏明　本田陸　松井祐子　山本未知.*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Jul 28, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Chiyuki Tanaka finally worked on BORUTO *_
> 
> _*絵コンテ：成田歳法*_
> _*演出：熊谷雅晃*_
> ...


You mean in this week's episode or some upcoming one ?


----------



## fuff (Jul 28, 2017)

translation?


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 28, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> You mean in this week's episode or some upcoming one ?





fuff said:


> translation?



Staff list ep 17...
A few decent animators like Chiyuki Tanaka, Anna Yamaguchi, Tsumagari Daisuke worked on the ep but nobody big.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 28, 2017)

@Animeblue
Do you know Yamashita's part in ep 6?
He did Toneri before the opening starts in ep 8 and Boruto vs Hanabi together with Huang in ep 9.
But I just can't figure out his part in ep 6.

By the way any predictions for the next staff list?
First I thought chapter 1-2, 5-6, 9-10 will be inhouse, but now I think chapter 3-4 and 9-10 will be inhouse and rest outsourced. Looking at the ED ep 21 might be the money ep ( Boruto #1 level or close) of this arc and the last ep like ep 7 with a bit more action. 
I still go with gaiden will be 6 ep and the last 1-2 remaining ep will finish the academy arc... before the genin days/movie recap start(s) in October.

Is Pierrot part of Osomatsu-san's production committee?


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 28, 2017)

fuff said:


> translation?


_*Episode Director: Masaaki Kumagai*_
_*Assistant Director: Ken Hagiwara*_
_*Storyboard: Toshinori Narita *_
_*Animation Supervisor: Retsu Ohkawara/Youko Suzuki*_
_*Layout Animation Supervisor: Hiroto Tanaka*_
_*Art Design: Hiroto Tanaka/Masaaki Endo*_

_*Key Animators:*_
_*Daisuke Tsumagari/Anna Yamaguchi/Eri Taguchi/Chiyuki Tanaka/Kenichi Umemoto/Retsu Ohkawara/Michi Yamamoto/Kaori Takahashi/Moe Matsuda/Kyoko Matsubara/???/Aya Nishimura/Tamako Horiuchi/Takashi Yoshiyama/Rieko Saibara/Masami Yamashita/Katsuji Matsumoto/Mika Saitou/Tetsuya Matsumoto*_

_*Wombat:*_
_*Tadashi Kubo/Sansai Onoki/Tetsuya Ito/Norio Hashimoto*_

:


Shanks911 said:


> @Animeblue
> Do you know Yamashita's part in ep 6?
> He did Toneri before the opening starts in ep 8 and Boruto vs Hanabi together with Huang in ep 9.
> But I just can't figure out his part in ep 6.
> ...



_*If I remember correctly  animated an Toneri cut...*_
_*As for predictions, 2 inhouse and the rest outsource*_


_*And If I not mistaken yes, they're part of the production committee*_


----------



## AsterMK (Jul 29, 2017)

Do you think the opening visuals will change to be more Sarada focused in time for Gaiden? It's not that I don't like the current one, but it doesn't fit the tone or the content of Gaiden whatsoever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Jul 29, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Do you think the opening visuals will change to be more Sarada focused in time for Gaiden? It's not that I don't like the current one, but it doesn't fit the tone or the content of Gaiden whatsoever.


I doubt that'll happen. Openings usually highlight what to expect for the next 20-26 episodes and the current Boruto opening is no different. if changes are going to be made, they are usually done early on not late. We only have about 5-6 episode before new opening song is announced. So, we'll likely get new opening halway through the Gaiden Arc.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 29, 2017)

AsterMK said:


> Do you think the opening visuals will change to be more Sarada focused in time for Gaiden? It's not that I don't like the current one, but it doesn't fit the tone or the content of Gaiden whatsoever.


* No i don't*


----------



## Shanks911 (Jul 29, 2017)

@Animeblue
Do you think they will animate Mitsuki's chapter before the movie recap?
Predictions how they will handle the movie recap?
I expect them to cut the movie different together and add a few new parts, but recycle most parts.
Maybe they will animate the final fight new + Momoshiki's transformation.


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 30, 2017)

*Good question, i'm not sure about that. having that i do think that they'll animate the story. As for the movie arc i pretty much think the same thing as you*


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2017)

*I'll do go into detail later but Hikaru Sato/Yuichi Tanaka ?/ Daisuke Tsumagari are on doing episode #20. And Ken'ichi Fujisawa is one the episode director/storyboard artist for episode #23. Kouda/Shimizu are the animation supervisor. Also going by the staff, the outsource episodes look to be by Mouse and Drop ?*

*Episode #20: Studio Pierrot*
*Episode #21: Mouse ?*
*Episode #22: Drop ?*
*Episode #23: Studio Pierrot*


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 7, 2017)

Ep 20-
SB-田中雄一(Tanaka Yūichi)
ED-佐藤光(Satō Hikari)
AD-津曲大介(Tsumagari Daisuke)

Ep 21-
SB-菅井嘉浩(Sugai Yoshihiro)
ED-小野田雄亮(Yuusuke Onoda)
AD-藪野浩二(Yabuno Kōji) 高橋恒星(Takahashi Tsunetoshi)

Ep 22-
SB-ユキヒロマツシタ(Yukihiro Matsushita)
ED-萩原露光(Hagiwara Rokō)
AD-鈴木陽子(Suzuki Yōko) 高橋直樹(Takahashi Naoki)

Ep 23-
SB-藤澤研一(Fujisawa Ken'ichi)今千秋(Kon Chiaki)
ED-藤澤研一(Fujisawa Ken'ichi)朝倉カイト(Asakura Kaito)
AD-甲田正行(Kouda Masayuki) 清水義治(Shimizu Yoshiharu)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (Aug 7, 2017)

I see really good names there. It should be a pleasure to watch


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2017)

_*Back from my little nap, and i see @tkROUT finish up for me...so thanx.*_
_*btw @tkROUT episode #21 and #22 might look like this *_
_*#21:*_
_*Episode Director: Yusuke Onoda[小野田雄亮]*_
_*Storyboard: Yoshihiro Sugai[菅井嘉浩]*_
_*Animation Supervisor:Tsunetoshi Takahashi[高橋恒星]*_
_*Chief Animation Supervisor: Koji Yabuno[藪野浩二]*_

_*#22:*_
_*Episode Director: Rokou Ogiwara[荻原露光]*_
_*Storyboard: Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Naoki Takahashi[高橋直樹]*_
_*Chief Animation Supervisor: Youko Suzuki[鈴木陽子]*_

_*@Kony agreed curious to see if Yabuno has Ito with him and if Ken'ichi bring some his webgen friends and his master Norio. Hopefully #23 won't be Ken'ichi's last episode*_


----------



## Kony (Aug 7, 2017)

@Animeblue regarding episode #23 , I smiled at Fujisawa/Kouda being in charge of the first half - most likely the big action segment - while regular staff being in charge of the 2nd half.
About your speculations I hope you're right.


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 7, 2017)

Kony said:


> @Animeblue regarding episode #23 , I smiled at Fujisawa/Kouda being in charge of the first half - most likely the big action segment - while regular staff being in charge of the 2nd half.
> About your speculations I hope you're right.


I think ep 23 will feature ch 8-9. Fujisawa/Kouda will do chapter 9.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 7, 2017)

Kony said:


> @Animeblue regarding episode #23 , I smiled at Fujisawa/Kouda being in charge of the first half - most likely the big action segment - while regular staff being in charge of the 2nd half.
> About your speculations I hope you're right.


_*@Kony with Fujisawa not listed as one of the animation supervisor i fear the worst. About #23 I'm curious to see if Norio is too busy to help considering Yama and Yuasa project are in production. I'll be surprise Shin Ogasawara and Hiromitsu Seki isn't here. BTW do you think Imai and Kawano are two busy for #23.*_
_*any thoughts on #20/#21*_


----------



## Kony (Aug 7, 2017)

I am not sure ep. 23 will feature all those names. It might just be another ep.14 with Chengxi Huang and Naoki Kobayashi at the top of the KA list. And Fujisawa only doing SB/direction on the first half could mean he's close to move on Osomatsu.

As for 20/21 , I'm curious to see both of them


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Aug 8, 2017)

*From an ANN Interview with BNHA's Director, I copied this question which got a very interesting reply:

"Exciting! The production cycle for My Hero Academia is different from a lot of Shonen Jump adaptations. Bones has decided to split it into 13 and then 24 and then maybe 13 again, however it works. Is that an easier production cycle to work under than how Naruto and One Piecework, which is just all year round? Do you prefer it that way, or do the long breaks make it difficult to get back into the groove?*

*Umakoshi:* Personally, it would be best if I could be working on it continuously, throughout a whole year. But in reality, sometimes it doesn't work out that way, due to different aspects of business and things. But in reality, the schedule did line up so that we worked on the second season right after the first season ended, so I have been working on it somewhat continuously, even if the delivery of the product comes in batches."

I must say I'm actually a little surprised with the reply, considering how the production gets affected from doing a long running show. 

Although when you think about it, the challenge of making seasonal anime with high production values is to find a good producer with deep contacts within the freelancers and convince them to take part of the project even if they're already working on other things, trying to get them on board for the next season if possible (which is a nightmare apparently). I believe that's partly what Umakoshi was thinking when he was replying to the interviewer.

Somehow this changed a bit my perception of the production process for Boruto, with its more than likely long running model like Naruto was.

Any thoughts @Animeblue @tkROUT @Kony @Shanks911?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 12, 2017)

*@TheDrawer93 before i answer what your initials thoughts. Also it isn't always the producer who has deep contracts/bring the talent*


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 14, 2017)

@Animeblue 
Has Shingo Yamashita directed other ep than Yozakura Quartet #1, #10?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 14, 2017)

*@Shanks911 nope those two are the only episodes that he ever directed.After that it TSE#OP02 and a PV. Currently he seem to be working on secret project that may some crossover with BORUTO#23(animator wise)*


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 15, 2017)

Sanrio Danshi anime will start from Jan, 2018
Director- Masashi Kudo 
Character Designer- Atsuko Nakajima 
Animation production -Pierrot
Production assistant- Pierrot +

Mostly will be done by Tsukiuta/Konbi Kareshi team I think. But Masashi Kudo and Nakajima's involvement may mean bigger than that I guess.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 15, 2017)

What's a 美術設定協力? Art Setting Collaborator? Endo Masaaki and Tanaka Hiroto were credited as such for last episode.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 15, 2017)

*yes*


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 16, 2017)

*Well # 20 was weak which is a real shame considering its had potential. guess that what happens when you're sandwich between Kumagai and Fujisawa and the episode director is not that great*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)

*okay just got back from *


*And NEWS had*



*And i have to you say you guys will be *



******* was supposed to ****** but ****** did ******

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Naruto2016 (Aug 17, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *okay just got back from *
> 
> 
> *And NEWS had*
> ...


Are you going to tell us what the news is or keep us guessing?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)

_*@Naruto2016  i can only gives hints*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Aug 17, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *okay just got back from *
> 
> 
> *And NEWS had*
> ...



******* was supposed to ****** but ****** did ******

*Fujisawa* was supposed to *bring Kobayashi* but *Matsumoto* did *Sasuke and Sakura fight.*
*Kobayashi* was supposed to *animate Sasuke* but *Cheng-Xi did Naruto.*
*Fujisawa* was supposed to *Sasuke* but *Yamashita* did *key animation.*

(_I know_ _all these sentences make no sense and they're fairly wonky gramatically, but eh... I'm restrained by the clues _*Animeblue*_ left us).
Also, I'm very aware that these predictions are naive, but I can at least dream the possibilities
_

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)

_*nope*_


----------



## Lovely (Aug 17, 2017)

A new OVA? Or the animator for that Sasuke vs Naruto OVA is doing an episode for Gaiden.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 17, 2017)

Nishio?

U posted these hints in the SS FC so it must be Gaiden related.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 17, 2017)

at least ready  ?


----------



## Naruto2016 (Aug 17, 2017)

Trying to decipher @Animeblue's code

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 18, 2017)

I know who it is. The hype is real. Best animator returning


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Aug 18, 2017)

Atushi Wakabayasbi?


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Aug 18, 2017)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> Atushi Wakabayasbi?


When I saw that Naruto vs Sasuke OVA clip, that's what I thought too.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> I know who it is. The hype is real. Best animator returning


*@Zensuki that animator is still working on that movie project that i mention*



Prime Rikuzen said:


> Atushi Wakabayasbi?


_*last time i check Wakabayashi was still busy with Shingeki no Bahamut. And speaking of Bahamut it looks like the production is starting to collapse.*_


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 18, 2017)

I can't think of anyone else


----------



## Platypus (Aug 19, 2017)

Tomohiro Shinoda? He's the only animator I can think of who worked on the Naruto x UT OVA (or whatever it was called), Evangelion rebuilds AND Mob Psycho.

Are the images you posted hinting at the content, or the staff? 

You're supposed to give us another tip if people can't figure it out. You're doing it all wrong


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 19, 2017)

_*@Platypus guess hard ones are too hard ?...*_


----------



## Platypus (Aug 19, 2017)

^ Original post contained clips of Takeshi Honda's _Land of Snow_ cuts, and Guy vs Obito from Shippuden 342 

 IDK


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 19, 2017)

_*Since Kobayashi allude to his involvement in Fujisawa's episode....here is one of the spoilers for the episode*_
_*at the beginning Kobayashi was supposed do little due him working on that movie project he told me about. But end up doing much more than what was originally plan*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 19, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@Platypus guess hard ones are too hard ?...*_


the guy that did the danzo vs sasuke arc, the animation was so crisp and


----------



## Platypus (Aug 19, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Since Kobayashi allude to his involvement in Fujisawa's episode....here is one of the spoilers for the episode*_
> _*at the beginning Kobayashi was supposed do little due him working on that movie project he told me about. But end up doing much more than what was originally plan*_


That's good news but we already knew he was working on Gaiden though?

And what's the link between the images you posted and Kobayashi?

I'm confused.


----------



## Itachі (Aug 19, 2017)

damn, @Animeblue and @Kony still at it in this thread


----------



## Zensuki (Aug 19, 2017)

Platypus said:


> That's good news but we already knew he was working on Gaiden though?
> 
> And what's the link between the images you posted and Kobayashi?
> 
> I'm confused.



He's not allowed to say the other guys name. 
Kobayshi was known long ago, don't think thats who is being referred to by the images. God damn, wish it was Norio ;__;


----------



## fuff (Aug 19, 2017)

maybe its that guy that makes the character desgins for the anime? that guy that made the calendar for this year??? testuya? nihio? i dunno his name


----------



## Platypus (Aug 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> maybe its that guy that makes the character desgins for the anime? that guy that made the calendar for this year??? testuya? nihio? i dunno his name


:slowpoke


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Aug 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> maybe its that guy that makes the character desgins for the anime? that guy that made the calendar for this year??? testuya? nihio? i dunno his name


Tetsuya Nishio, yeah.

No, I don't think so, although I would be glad to see him here too. The thing is with Kobayashi making more effort for the Key drawings has me worried about Keni'chi Fujisawa as an Episode Director. In a sense, it's like all this manpower is the last 'hurrah' from Fujisawa in the Boruto anime before going out to something else (i.e. Osumatsu-san), which would be disappointing TBH.


----------



## Avok (Aug 19, 2017)

So is Kobayashi saying that this will be his last work for the franchise? 
Why man, he's like top 3 animators of the show


----------



## Kony (Aug 20, 2017)

Never got this hype for a while on Naruto/Boruto


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 20, 2017)

fuff said:


> the guy that did the danzo vs sasuke arc, the animation was so crisp and



*The director, Yoshihiro Sugai of that episode is storyboarding #21
*


TheDrawer93 said:


> Tetsuya Nishio, yeah.
> 
> No, I don't think so, although I would be glad to see him here too. The thing is with Kobayashi making more effort for the Key drawings has me worried about Keni'chi Fujisawa as an Episode Director. In a sense, it's like all this manpower is the last 'hurrah' from Fujisawa in the Boruto anime before going out to something else (i.e. Osumatsu-san), which would be disappointing TBH.


*
if he isn't in Kouda next episode, i would assume he left BORUTO for while. although it weird that he didn't leave when Kanchi Suzuki left the series.  The autumn wil be fun to watch that for sure*



Avok said:


> So is Kobayashi saying that this will be his last work for the franchise?
> Why man, he's like top 3 animators of the show



* i doubt that will be the case considering he do like working on the franchise and his relationship with the team is still friendly and good. In fact Kobayashi were just at the office(Pierrot) few days ago. although i didn't see if he was just finishing his cuts for #23 or working on something new. having said that, personally i'm leaning  towards this was his first and last for the franchise for year because the 2018 movie project seem taking up all of his time since spring. I'll be kinda surprise if he do some more work for NARUTO this year.* 



Kony said:


> Never got this hype for a while on Naruto/Boruto


*
what up my excitement was Kobayashi last words "you'll be impressed"*


----------



## Kony (Aug 20, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *what up my excitement was Kobayashi last words "you'll be impressed"*



Hopefully Fujisawa 'll give Huang the opportunity to give his best, too.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 20, 2017)

*i see and @Kony any expectations for the mouse episode.*


----------



## Kony (Aug 20, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *i see and @Kony any expectations for the mouse episode.*



I would like to believe Koji Yabuno and/or Hidetsugu Ito will be in the genga squad, knowing who's in charge of the storyboard that could be awesome, but I think episodes 19 to 22 are going to be sacrifices for the highlight episode. And you ?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 20, 2017)

*An solid storyboard from Sugai with usual touches. As for the action cuts i'm expecting them to be handle by Nakao and Iwata with corrections by Yabuno and maybe Ito. I'm not sure if Yabuno had to time do some genga due him correcting few sections of past the these outsource episodes/Ito's genga went to #23 instead of #21

On a side note i hope mouse and drop stay. for a while *


----------



## Shanks911 (Aug 22, 2017)

Noticed Boruto ep 18 had the same amount of AD as the last two movies.


----------



## MajinBuu (Aug 23, 2017)

****** was supposed to ****** but ****** did *****

Yamashita was supposed to do new movie but Tsuru  ( shippuden#478 ) did 
some new stuff


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Aug 23, 2017)

Random guess: Honda Takeshi is coming to the TV series for the climax of this arc.


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone knows what's the latest info about Hiroto Tanaka? I really want him to come over to Boruto and bring his master class character acting animation.


----------



## wildcookie (Aug 24, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> Anyone knows what's the latest info about Hiroto Tanaka? I really want him to come over to Boruto and bring his master class character acting animation.



Hironori Tanaka would be even a better choice  Btw talkin about Tanaka's, what has Chiyuki Tanaka been up to? As i remember he was a pretty damn good Naruto animator showing time to time in stantard inhouse episodes.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 24, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> Anyone knows what's the latest info about Hiroto Tanaka? I really want him to come over to Boruto and bring his master class character acting animation.


He's credited as Layout Supervisor for most Boruto episodes. (Unless you're referring to a different Hiroto Tanaka?)


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Aug 24, 2017)

wildcookie said:


> Hironori Tanaka would be even a better choice  Btw talkin about Tanaka's, what has Chiyuki Tanaka been up to? As i remember he was a pretty damn good Naruto animator showing time to time in stantard inhouse episodes.





Platypus said:


> He's credited as Layout Supervisor for most Boruto episodes. (Unless you're referring to a different Hiroto Tanaka?)



Oh yeah, I completely forgot about his position for Layout Supervisor, although I meant that I want him to be more involved in the key animation process. Last night I saw Shikamaru and his father Shogi scene and I remembered how I was floored with his nuanced style. It's just at another level compared at the usual in-house animation quality. Reading some comments on forums about Shippuden #82, people couldn't believe it was a Naruto anime. 
I just hope another instance like that would repeat in Boruto.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 24, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> Anyone knows what's the latest info about Hiroto Tanaka? I really want him to come over to Boruto and bring his master class character acting animation.


_*As @Platypus had stated Hiroto Tanaka is the layout supervisor for BORUTO.*_


wildcookie said:


> Hironori Tanaka would be even a better choice  Btw talkin about Tanaka's, what has Chiyuki Tanaka been up to? As i remember he was a pretty damn good Naruto animator showing time to time in stantard inhouse episodes.


_*Hironori Tanaka is helping out Sunghoo Park and his series Vanishing Line. And Chiyuki Tanaka's last work was for BORUTO#17*_




TheDrawer93 said:


> Oh yeah, I completely forgot about his position for Layout Supervisor, although I meant that I want him to be more involved in the key animation process. Last night I saw Shikamaru and his father Shogi scene and I remembered how I was floored with his nuanced style. It's just at another level compared at the usual in-house animation quality. Reading some comments on forums about Shippuden #82, people couldn't believe it was a Naruto anime.
> I just hope another instance like that would repeat in Boruto.


_*@TheDrawer93 If Tsuru direct an episode, he will be there *_


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 24, 2017)

*if anybody curious about Black Clover, its starts October 3rd*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Any predictions how long this show will last?


----------



## root (Aug 29, 2017)

Bobby said:


> Any predictions how long this show will last?


Nope. I predict 3-5 years at least. And then a couple of movies.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2017)

_*Just Heads up:*_
_*BORUTO episode#23 will not have that distinct look that NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden  prime episodes had*_


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Just Heads up:*_
> _*BORUTO episode#23 will not have that distinct look that NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden  prime episodes had*_


what do you mean by that? good or bad?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2017)

_* @fuff #23 won't have a distinct color palette *_


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _* @fuff #23 won't have a distinct color palette *_


..well they are in a dark place and susanoo is being used...is that what u are referring to? or is it gonna look like that cgi thing they kinda did with naruto vs sasuke when they were lying on the floor (tbh i thought that was a bad choice..it looked weird).


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2017)

@fuff *#23 look the same as every other BORUTO episode, as you see here *
*


Animeblue said:



@Zensuki I'm talking about the color palette which NARUTO/NARUTO Shippuden used for their prime episodes




Click to expand...

*


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> @fuff *#23 look the same as every other BORUTO episode, as you see here *
> *
> *


oh...i dont see what the problem is then :S


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2017)

_*@fuff there was really no problem to begin with i was just commenting on #23*_


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@fuff there was really no problem to begin with i was just commenting on #23*_


oh.....were they supposed to be different because it is a prime ep?? and by naruto prime eps...u mean like that madara vs alliance and obito vs kakshi color plattle? I'm kinda confused on this...dumb it down for me


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 29, 2017)

_*Technically no, it just sad that the tradition won't contInUe with BORUTO.  And yes @fuff i'm talking about episodes like those*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Technically no, it just sad that the tradition won't contInUe with BORUTO.  And yes @fuff i'm talking about episodes like those*_


tbh i never really noticed the color palette on those eps it was more about the animation/movement of the characters that caught my e


----------



## Platypus (Aug 29, 2017)

fuff said:


> tbh i never really noticed the color palette on those eps


Wot


----------



## fuff (Aug 29, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Wot


 at i don't think i every did....welll i never really thought about it...


----------



## root (Aug 30, 2017)

Yea it's pretty clear so far that they're trying to keep the style for Boruto a lot more consistent than it was in Naruto. Naruto had varying colour palettes, different drawing styles and shading for nearly every team/studio that worked on it. Subtle enough, but it still did. Boruto has been a lot more consistent so far. Different series directors with different priorities?


----------



## Kony (Aug 30, 2017)

Boruto #22 => despite Matsushita storyboard being always a bit weak, this episode was the one I enjoyed the most among Gaiden ones for now. Writing and direction were both solid.

Boruto #23 preview => most likely the only cuts from Fujisawa's part we see are the first two ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 30, 2017)

_*If anybody curious about Tsuru, he might have been helping with BORUTO 2018 calendar *_


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 30, 2017)

_*Since i had been ask about Kobayashi situation, here what he told me "  I think BORUTO#23  will be the last Ninja work.  I'll do my best. " Basically the same thing he said about Naruto vs Sasuke. So he might end up being like Norio Matsumoto, only appearing when certain people directing the episode*_


----------



## Kony (Aug 30, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Since i had been ask about Kobayashi situation, here what he told me "  I think BORUTO#23  will be the last Ninja work.  I'll do my best. " Basically the same thing he said about Naruto vs Sasuke. So he might end up being like Norio Matsumoto, only appearing when certain people directing the episode*_



Yeah I am feeling the same. Kobayashi's career is just getting incredible and that's a pleasure to follow him since his first cuts on Shippuden.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 31, 2017)

*@Kony funny thing you need thanx for ****** that and at time Pierrot need some animators,,,
btw i don't we'll Kobayashi on a Shaft project again due to their usually bad scheduling and ********


----------



## Platypus (Aug 31, 2017)

Off-Topic

Where are Hakuyu Go and Yoshimichi Kameda?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 31, 2017)

_*@Platypus Hakuyu Go most likely will show up on Black Clover. Having said that his last work was onFate/Apocrypha. As for Yoshimichi Kameda, if  i remember correctly he is working on "secret" project. And as for his last known work it was  The Dragon Dentist and Tales of The Rays#OP*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 31, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> @Platypus Hakuyu Go most likely will show up on Black Clover. Having said that his last work was onFate/Apocrypha


I didn't know. Haven't watched the show yet. What cuts did he do?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 31, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I didn't know. Haven't watched the show yet. What cuts did he do?


_*I haven't watch the latest episodes yet so i don't know at the moment *_


----------



## fuff (Sep 1, 2017)

so is kobayshi leaving naruto for good? or will he/she be back for main eps/movies?


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 1, 2017)

_*not NARUTO relate here is pv for Black Clover its basically episode #01*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 1, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*not NARUTO relate here is pv for Black Clover its basically episode #01*_


Can't get into Black Clover. The characters don't grab me and the fights are a confusing mess imo. Can't hold a candle to BnHA (or Naruto in its prime).


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 2, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*not NARUTO relate here is pv for Black Clover its basically episode #01*_



All that sakuga wasted on Black CLover 
Well at least we can enjoy the animation without having to follow the story.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 2, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> All that sakuga wasted on Black CLover
> Well at least we can enjoy the animation without having to follow the story.


*i wouldn't say that but yeah Tatsuya Yoshihara is talented animator and a talented director  just like  Hiroyuki Yamashita*


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 3, 2017)

So guys, nearing the end of Naruto Gaiden arc, everyone is certainly expecting the Boruto movie arc to be announced officially for the anime in the upcoming weeks. Having myself seen it already I had this interesting reflection, and consequently the obvious doubt, about *how the Boruto movie would be re-adapted for the anime.*

So bear with me in this: as a standalone piece, Boruto Movie is an intellectual propriety which belongs to mainly Studio Pierrot, Shueisha and TvTokyo, among others (the production committee). One aspect of an IP is that there's naturally a contract attached to it regarding its production and the staff assigned for it. Thus, key-animators also belong to it and gets its names credited.

Now here's when things get tricky. On one hand we have a contract which states that these people (key-animators) get paid for said work (Boruto Movie) and then everything is in order. On the other hand, there's the possibility or not that the production committee reserves the rights to re-release the movie in an another form (i.e. an anime arc adaptation) without having to offer a small pay for the staff in exchange for exploiting that IP in the anime.

In this situation, without having any substantial information to support this hypothesis bare some general industry insights and common sense, I ventured a bit to make a possible answer for the initial question. That is to say *IF* the Movie contract manifest clearly that the staff's work will only be exploited in the foreseen medium (Animated movie motion picture), therefore the anime arc should be a set of new key drawings for the episode and not re-utilizing the movie ones. In other words, scenes like Sasuke vs Kinshiki or Naruto/Sasuke vs Momoshiki would be entirely re-animated by probably different key-animators from the originals (Naoki Kobayashi for instance). A potential cause for this is the animators reticence to see their work being used in the anime and not receive a single compensation for it, supported by the fact that anime series is a market very similar but legally different form the movies and both generate money. More to that, the likelihood of animators like Kobaiyashi and Matsumoto being able to re-draw everything for the anime seem very thin due to time constraints or already working in other things.

For example, I mentioned the Naruto/Sasuke vs Momoshiki fight and in this case it is fairly clear that it should get re-animated due the changes it suffered in the manga adaptation (i.e. the new design for Momoshiki), which is the other source that the anime is adaptating.

However, *IF* everything stated above proves to be incorrect and the animators are okay to let their cuts be included into the arc, then obviously the much appreciated quality of their animations combined with new scenes incorporated from Boruto manga would elevate the anime's attractiveness to the viewers.

Ultimately, I wanted to make a statement that hopefully should provoke some discussion regarding the business related topics of the Boruto anime, so here goes the usual question after all of this: *what do you guys think about this?*


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 3, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *i wouldn't say that but yeah Tatsuya Yoshihara is talented animator and a talented director  just like  Hiroyuki Yamashita*



You like Black Clover?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 3, 2017)

I am not certain where to mention this, but I am currently watching episode 451 of _Naruto Shippuden,_ and the episode showed the mountain with Tsunade's face beside the others during Itachi's childhood, but she was not yet _hokage_ at that time, so that is a clear error by the animation studio. Did anyone else notice that.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 3, 2017)

@TheDrawer93 I always thought they will have to animate everything again without using anything from movie. There have been movies based on footage from TV-anime (Mariko, Haikyu movies etc) but don't think the other-way around.



Animeblue said:


> _*here is my interpretation of what Kobayashi told me.. his first and last for the franchise for this year because the 2018 movie project that he that he had been working on is taking all of his time since spring(in fact he was only supposed to do only  do two cuts in BORUTO#23 but he did more). *_



On ep.23 I would rather keep my expectation low for now after the disappointment of Naruto final battle. If Kobayashi was supposed do only 2 cuts but ended doing more does not sound that much assuring.

I think Huang might steal the top show. Hidetsugo Ito and Huang both haven't worked after ep.14. So I look forward to their part assuming they are still on Boruto team. Would be nice if Kouda or Fujisawa actually do some animation.  

Looking forward to other Pierrot shows like Osomatsu-san and Black Clover from October.


----------



## fuff (Sep 4, 2017)

i thought the naruto final battle was executed well


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 4, 2017)

fuff said:


> i thought the naruto final battle was executed well


What I meant it did not meet the high expectation I had. I don't want re-open the discussion, you can go back to . (if you use 30 posts per page)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## root (Sep 5, 2017)

Bit late, but I'm just wondering about Boruto episode 18. Did they re-use all the animation from the Hokage Inauguration OVA or did they animate everything from scratch?

For the scenes that were in both the episode and the OVA I mean.


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 5, 2017)

root said:


> Bit late, but I'm just wondering about Boruto episode 18. Did they re-use all the animation from the Hokage Inauguration OVA or did they animate everything from scratch?
> 
> For the scenes that were in both the episode and the OVA I mean.


It looked like a combination of old and new animation to me, though I think more was new and often animated from different angles than the original. It was quite well done, imo.


----------



## root (Sep 5, 2017)

SoulFire! said:


> It looked like a combination of old and new animation to me, though I think more was new and often animated from different angles than the original. It was quite well done, imo.


Yea I thought so too.

A different question, is there anywhere I can find the complete credits roll of an episode? In Japanese preferably. For Shippuuden episode 479 specifically. All I can find is the cast list and directors.

I'm looking to do a different edit for the final episode of Naruto and I'd like to be able to incorporate the credits over the final scenes so I don't have to use the full ending song.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 5, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> You like Black Clover?



_*haven't read it, i just know that the staff is good.*_



TheDrawer93 said:


> Ultimately, I wanted to make a statement that hopefully should provoke some discussion regarding the business related topics of the Boruto anime, so here goes the usual question after all of this: *what do you guys think about this?*



_*@TheDrawer93 my opinion is more/less the same as @tkROUT. Having said said that it would be best if they use some of movie footage when they can.*_



tkROUT said:


> On ep.23 I would rather keep my expectation low for now after the disappointment of Naruto final battle. If Kobayashi was supposed do only 2 cuts but ended doing more does not sound that much assuring.
> 
> I think Huang might steal the top show. Hidetsugo Ito and Huang both haven't worked after ep.14. So I look forward to their part assuming they are still on Boruto team. Would be nice if Kouda or Fujisawa actually do some animation.



_*@tkROUT he told me that i thought of Tokyo Godfathers and Norio Matsumoto situation. Personally i'm happy that he did more than two cuts because i really want to see how much he had improve after his encounter with his "dad". As for the action of the episode i think it will be fine,  with nice action from Kobayashi, presumably Seki,  presumably Ogasawara, ****** and ******.  As Ito I only seeing him doing little or nothing at all considering the fight has hardly anything for him. *_


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 5, 2017)

root said:


> Yea I thought so too.
> 
> A different question, is there anywhere I can find the complete credits roll of an episode? In Japanese preferably. For Shippuuden episode 479 specifically. All I can find is the cast list and directors.
> 
> I'm looking to do a different edit for the final episode of Naruto and I'd like to be able to incorporate the credits over the final scenes so I don't have to use the full ending song.


You may have to readjust or make formatting.

*Spoiler*: _479_ 



脚本：黒津安明
脚本協力（忍術創案）：彦久保雅博
絵コンテ：伊達勇登

原画：田中ちゆき　大河原烈　堀越久美子　一ノ瀬結梨　津曲大介
　　　 富田恵美　ウクレレ善似郎　兵渡勝　吉沼裕美　甲田正行
　　　 西原理奈子　大久保美香　松本みやこ　松村和子　中村ユミ
　　　 多田雅治　黄成希　齊藤格　河野紘一郎　鮫島寿志
　　　 藤井俊郎　とみながまり　持田愛　山下宏幸　岡崎洋美
　　　 江森真理子　山内杏奈　堀内球子　渡邊兼介　田中秀人

動画チェック：山田玲子、児玉八重子、金子文恵

動画：一之瀬美鈴　石浦麻美　山田玲子

　　　 ぴえろ作画室
　　　 勝谷優香　金子文恵　田口愛梨　池田晃子　高藤彩
　　　 杉本麻菜美　有賀詩織

　　　 ウォンバット　誠品動画　NARA ANIMATION

色指定：川見拓也

検査：村崎泉

デジタル彩色：誠品動画　スタジオエル　NARA ANIMATION

美術：髙田茂祝

背景：Studio Wyeth
　　　 横松紀彦　山田早紀　野村友里恵　有藤靖晃　門口亜矢
　　　 荒木淳子　松本彩　横山未来　藤田清美　寺本明世
　　　 宮崎歩　伊海茉莉　小手川由夏　藤田清美　岡田怜子
　　　 高橋映莉加　鶴子友美

　　　 小林祐子　小泉壮平　土井則良　丸山智宏　藤木佳世子

2Dワークス：濱中亜希子

デジタル撮影：
　　　 ぴえろDAR
　　　 小柳和子　松村友恵　櫻庭佑季　宗田亜友美　生田幸那
　　　 小田真也　萩原稀未佳　大橋遼　宮崎優那　岩頭千春

CGエフェクト：廣岡悠介　和田直己

オフライン編集：
        森田編集室
        森田清次・及川雪江

ビデオ編集：グッド・ジョブTOKYO
      村仲康太郎・岡村裕隆・河村圭太

効果音響：長谷川卓也（サウンドボックス）
サウンド・ミキサー：蝦名恭範（サウンドチーム・ドンファン)
録音：白鳥陽一
音響プロデューサー：塚田政宏
MAスタジオ：スタジオごんぐ
音響制作：楽音舎


*ENDING ANIMATION*
絵コンテ/演出/作画監督/原画：小林直樹
原画：黄成希　藤井俊郎　小柳達也　滝山真哲　朝井聖子
　　　 鈴木博文　山下宏幸　河野紘一郎　甲田正行　大河原烈
第二原画：夘野一郎　田口愛梨　田中秀人
動画：勝谷優香　高藤彩　池田晃子　池渕恵美　金子文恵
　　　 杉本麻菜美　有賀詩織　ウォンバット　誠品動画
仕上げ：ぴえろDAR　スタジオ・エル　デファー　誠品動画
動画チェック：山田玲子
色指定：川見拓也、長島真弓
仕上検査：長島真弓
背景・撮影：ぴえろDAR
制作進行：名嘉真彩


番組宣伝：山室泰造 （テレビ東京）
アシスタントプロデューサー：田中奈都湖
制作デスク：名嘉真彩
設定制作：小野隆宏
文芸制作：田中秀人
制作進行：臼木太一

演出：伊達勇登
作画監督：金塚泰彦、鈴木博文
総作画監督：西尾鉄也





Animeblue said:


> _*@tkROUT he told me that i thought of Tokyo Godfathers and Norio Matsumoto situation. Personally i'm happy that he did more than two cuts because i really want to see how much he had improve after his encounter with his "dad". As for the action of the episode i think it will be fine,  with nice action from Kobayashi, presumably Seki,  presumably Ogasawara, ****** and ******.  As Ito I only seeing him doing little or nothing at all considering the fight has hardly anything for him. *_


Ito has to work somewhere. He vanished right after 1-cour .... Since he worked on Twin Star Exorcists may be he has already moved to Black clover team (If he is still at Pierrot) or he moved to some movie or different studio.

Edit:
Ep.24 – 13th September
SP-Masaya Honda
SB-Matsushita Yukihiro
ED-Ayumu Ono
AD-Akira Takeuchi
CAD-Ayako Satō

Ep.25 – 20th September
SP-Makoto Uezu
SB/ED-Nagayama Nobuyoshi
AD-Kazuya Saito
CAD-Ichirō Uno

Ep.26 – 27th September
SP-Kiyomune Miwa
SB-Sōichi Shimada
ED-
AD-Daisuke Tsumagari

Ep.27 – 04th October
SP-Masahiro Ōkubo
SB-Toshinori Narita
ED-Mizumoto Hazuki
AD-Sakurai Takurō

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## root (Sep 6, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> You may have to readjust or make formatting.



Thanks! That doesn't include the cast right? I wasn't expecting a reply like this, awesome. You made my day


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 6, 2017)

Liked today's episode. Favorite part was filler part with back ground animation and then camera movement.

Saukra vs Shin Taijitsu part was much like from Yukata Nakamura's while filler part was like Norio's tree Jutsu animation from Naruto-30.
(Kobayashi->Nakamura, Fujisawa->Norio)

Norio edned up doing 2nd KA.

Chengxi's was nice too. Overall satisfactory episode.
It is also confirmation of Hidetsugu Ito no longer being in team Boruto.


```
KA:
Tatsuya Koyanagi, Chengxi Huang, Masayuki Kouda, Yoshiharu Shimizu,
Chiyuki Tanaka, Yūko Matsui, Retsu Ōkawara, Ken’ichi Fujisawa,
Yukie Yamamoto, Katsuhiro Takagi, Eri Taguchi, Itsuki Tsuchigami,
Naoki Miyajima, Yukako Futagami, Yoshiki Nozawa, Hiroshiki Yamazaki,
Masami Abe, Yoshimi Iwata, Genki Yagi, Hideyasu Okamoto,
Tetsuya Matsumoto
ART BASE BAM

Naoki Kobayashi, Hiromitsu Seki

2nd KA:
Norio Matsumoto, Yukie Yamamoto, Imai Hanako

Pierrot Animation Room
Fumie Kaneko, Manami Sugimoto

Poirot, Studio Sign, Wombat, Studio CL
```

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kony (Sep 6, 2017)

Finally something to eat on that show. I enjoyed the whole episode.

Kobayashi/Seki/Fujisawa combo was crazy and man, it seems nothing can stop Chengxi Huang to improve himself. 
His two sequences were fabulous and he showed his skills in both character acting and effects animation. Most likely Norio learned him one or two tricks.

Now then I'm curious to see who is handling OP #02. If not Tsuru, I bet he'll be in charge of next arc's prime episode. 

Black Clover first episode should be great, too. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 6, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Liked today's episode. Favorite part was filler part with back ground animation and then camera movement.
> 
> Saukra vs Shin Taijitsu part was much like from Yukata Nakamura's while filler part was like Norio's tree Jutsu animation from Naruto-30.
> (Kobayashi->Nakamura, Fujisawa->Norio)
> ...





Kony said:


> inally something to eat on that show. I enjoyed the whole episode.
> 
> Kobayashi/Seki/Fujisawa combo was crazy and man, it seems nothing can stop Chengxi Huang to improve himself.
> His two sequences were fabulous and he showed his skills in both character acting and effects animation. Most likely Norio learned him one or two tricks.


_*Yeah #23 was beaming with personally and much better than episode #14 in every way. Hopefully the next one prime episodes be better but i doubt it. And look like i miss heard ***** because i thought he said will be doing 2nd KA while Norio would be be some action cuts...guess my mind heard what it had wanted to hear *_





tkROUT said:


> It is also confirmation of Hidetsugu Ito no longer being in team Boruto.



*How so, remember Ito is FX specialist and there was really nothing for him in #23. It would be better to let him tackle one of the Kirigakure episode. But this episode **confirmation Kanchi Suzuki had felt the series for Osomatsu. Now if Fujisawa isn't on the next two Kouda episodes......*




Kony said:


> Now then I'm curious to see who is handling OP #02. If not Tsuru, I bet he'll be in charge of next arc's prime episode.
> 
> Black Clover first episode should be great, too. Looking forward to it.


_*@Kony that probably not going happen considering Hirofumi Suzuki is still busy and that Hiroto Tanaka is layout supervisor for the series.*_



_*BTW @Platypus Hakuyu Go worked on #23, i thought he would be too busy with Yoshihara, to do  some genga*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 6, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Yeah #23 was beaming with personally and much better than episode #14 in every way. Hopefully the next one prime episodes be better but i doubt it. And look like i miss heard ***** because i thought he said will be doing 2nd KA while Norio would be be some action cuts...guess my mind heard what it had wanted to hear *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Man... That's the closest Boruto anime got to Norio Matsumoto. At this point I really think Wakabayashi is the only one who can bring him if he ever directs an episode for the anime. I wouldn't be surprised if Norio is working with IG for the next movie.*


----------



## Indra (Sep 6, 2017)

When should we expect ratings for the Anime?


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 6, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> Man... That's the closest Boruto anime got to Norio Matsumoto.





So close.



TheDrawer93 said:


> At this point I really think Wakabayashi is the only one who can bring him if he ever directs an episode for the anime.



When's the last time Wakabayashi worked on Naruto though


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 6, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Ep.24 – 13th September
> SP-Masaya Honda
> SB-Matsushita Yukihiro
> ED-Ayumu Ono
> ...



_*@tkROUT one #26's episode director might be Toshiaki Kidokoro [城所聖明], he was one of the unit director for BORUTO(movie)*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 6, 2017)

Kony said:


> Now then I'm curious to see who is handling OP #02. If not Tsuru, I bet he'll be in charge of next arc's prime episode.


May be Yamashita.



Animeblue said:


> *How so, remember Ito is FX specialist and there was really nothing for him in #23. It would be better to let him tackle one of the Kirigakure episode. But this episode confirmation Kanchi Suzuki had felt the series for Osomatsu. Now if Fujisawa isn't on the next two Kouda episodes......*


There was some effect animation on 23, just that those done by others. I hope you are right though but not expecting. Also because Black Clover starting. He might have moved. I mean Boruto had good 1st cour compared to 2nd cour. Black clover may have 1st few episodes good, then quality may dip after 1-cour (more outsource).

Kanchi leaving was indicated from his tweet (in June end)

His last episode (Ep.7) came out on 17th May. Since he did not appear even after 3 months, he had already moved to Osomatsu.

On Fujisawa I hope he has moved to Osomatsu. Because I like Osomatsu more. 

With Osomatsu and Black Clover joining Boruto & Puzzle Dragon (Without counting Pierrot Plus anime) Pierrot has it tough for next season. Boruto already got episodes from drop and Mouse (those were bad).


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> There was some effect animation on 23, just that those done by others. I hope you are right though but not expecting. Also because Black Clover starting. He might have moved. I mean Boruto had good 1st cour compared to 2nd cour. Black clover may have 1st few episodes good, then quality may dip after 1-cour (more outsource).



*there is possibility that he might be workingon 2018 Doraemon movie or one those Eureka Seven movie. yeah we should see in the next few episoodes. As for him appearing Black Clover i doubt since **** indicated that Black Clover are Y and F.
*


tkROUT said:


> Kanchi leaving was indicated from his tweet (in June end)
> *Spoiler*:
> 
> His last episode (Ep.7) came out on 17th May. Since he did not appear even after 3 months, he had already moved to Osomatsu.
> ...



*hence my statement. It would be weird to him leave right now. Although""" said something that i can't speak on which got me curious to see the listing after this one. And speaking of the listing, any thoughts on #26, do you guys think that #26 is the the sacrifice Pierrot episode*



tkROUT said:


> With Osomatsu and Black Clover joining Boruto & Puzzle Dragon (Without counting Pierrot Plus anime) Pierrot has it tough for next season. Boruto already got episodes from drop and Mouse (those were bad).


*that's is aunder statement, btw isn't dragon entering its final cour. And Black Clover isn't co production too*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 7, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> So close.
> 
> 
> 
> When's the last time Wakabayashi worked on Naruto though


Shippuden #167 - Naruto vs Pain. A long time ago...


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *there is possibility that he might be workingon 2018 Doraemon movie or one those Eureka Seven movie. yeah we should see in the next few episoodes. As for him appearing Black Clover i doubt since **** indicated that Black Clover are Y and F.*


Yeah may be movie. The reason I thought Black clover, because some staff are from Twin star exorcist. 
Not sure about your Y & F (Yoshihara & ?)

Anyways, Black Clover's main animator listed are Takaya Sunagawa, Shunji Akasaka (Both from Monster Musume character Design)

These two animators worked as assistant animation director on Boruto#10 (07th June, 2017).



Animeblue said:


> *hence my statement. It would be weird to him leave right now. Although""" said something that i can't speak on which got me curious to see the listing after this one.*


I see. May be Fujisawa will do later episode on Osomatsu.


Animeblue said:


> * And speaking of the listing, any thoughts on #26, do you guys think that #26 is the the sacrifice Pierrot episode*


Yeah #26 should be like #20. May be Yabuno or Uno will do here and there like they have been doing whole series.


Animeblue said:


> *that's is aunder statement, btw isn't dragon entering its final cour. And Black Clover isn't co production too*


I know. It is crazy.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Edit:
> Ep.26 – 27th September
> SP-Kiyomune Miwa
> SB-Sōichi Shimada
> ...


_*#26:*_
_*Episode Director: Toshiaki Kidokoro[城所聖明]/Ken Hagiwara[荻原健]/Tomoki Fujiwara [藤原智樹]*_
_*Storyboard: Soichi Shimada[嶌田惣一]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Daisuke Tsumagari[津曲大介]*_




tkROUT said:


> Yeah may be movie. The reason I thought Black clover, because some staff are from Twin star exorcist.
> Not sure about your Y & F (Yoshihara & ?)
> 
> Anyways, Black Clover's main animator listed are Takaya Sunagawa, Shunji Akasaka (Both from Monster Musume character Design)
> ...


_*Yeah....when i seen those two i thought oh they'll be on Black Star along with YF considering the other two are working on Fate/Apocrypha. Speaking of Apocryoha, it will interesting to see how much animators they will share(Black Clover and Apocryoha)   *_



tkROUT said:


> Yeah #26 should be like #20. May be Yabuno or Uno will do here and there like they have been doing whole series.



_*So you think #29 and #32 will be solid Pierrot episode of this rotation. *_


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*So you think #29 and #32 will be solid Pierrot episode of this rotation. *_


Rotation went like this, 3 in-house per rotation with 1 episode from their best team, while 1 OK, 1 sort of mixed.
*1* to 6 (2 inhouse), [This rotation is exception because show started]
*7 *to 13 (3 inhouse),* 
14 *to 22 (3 inhouse)*, 
23* to ~30 or 31. Then will get 2 more in house (26 & 28/29(?)) in the rotation, which may not look as good. But that also depends how good they want the next solid in-house 31 or 32.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 7, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> 脚本：黒津安明
> 脚本協力（忍術創案）：彦久保雅博
> 絵コンテ：伊達勇登
> 
> ...


Mind sharing the source for these?


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 7, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Mind sharing the source for these?


Sure! Here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 7, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Rotation went like this, 3 in-house per rotation with 1 episode from their best team, while 1 OK, 1 sort of mixed.
> *1* to 6 (2 inhouse), [This rotation is exception because show started]
> *7 *to 13 (3 inhouse),*
> 14 *to 22 (3 inhouse)*,
> 23* to ~30 or 31. Then will get 2 more in house (26 & 28/29(?)) in the rotation, which may not look as good. But that also depends how good they want the next solid in-house 31 or 32.


_*oh your starting point is each Kouda episode.  this is how i was doing mine*_
_*#01 to #08(3 inhouse[#01, #04, #07])*_
_*#09 to #014(3 inhouse[#10,#11, #14])*_
_*#15 to #24(3 inhouse[#17, #20, #23)*_


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 7, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*oh your starting point is each Kouda episode.  this is how i was doing mine*_
> _*#01 to #08(3 inhouse[#01, #04, #07])*_
> _*#09 to #014(3 inhouse[#10,#11, #14])*_
> _*#15 to #24(3 inhouse[#17, #20, #23)*_


Hmm... I think teams are following their own rotations are like this.
P&K Team -A-2,9,16 [24 next]
P&K Team -B-5,12,19 [27 next]
Blanc.-3,8,13,18 [25 next]
Filler Team (no rotation)- Axisz, Poirot, Drop, Mouse
Kouda (1,7,14,23), Hikari Satō (4,11,20)  Retsu (10,17).
In house team are mixed though.
With so many shows running in October may be they won't settle for normal rotation soon.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 7, 2017)

Man! Great episode. Really loved it and I think I liked Kobayashi's part the best. Here's to hoping Norio hops in and adds a few scenes of his own.


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 8, 2017)

@Animeblue @tkROUT What's important here is that Yamashita is still delivering in his promise on having one sakuga episode in a cour, according to his interview. Let's see if he can continue in this path for the time being.


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 9, 2017)

Some one shared on 2ch.
Presumably inspiration behind Kobayashi's part of Saukra vs Shin Taijitsu part. (from Captain America)

*Spoiler*: _for size_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karaki (Sep 9, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Some one shared on 2ch.
> Presumably inspiration behind Kobayashi's part of Saukra vs Shin Taijitsu part.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _for size_
> ...


I want to ask something, Is the choreography of the fight the Key animator job or the one who draw the storyboard? sometimes the key animator praised for the choreography while i used to think its the one who draw storyboard effort!


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 9, 2017)

Karaki said:


> I want to ask something, Is the choreography of the fight the Key animator job or the one who draw the storyboard? sometimes the key animator praised for the choreography while i used to think its the one who draw storyboard effort!


Director (who also usually does storyboard) sometime gives clear instruction and animators follow instruction exactly. But sometimes animators are given more freedom on execution (with approval by director).

1.From Chengxi Huang's interview  
*– Talking about Wing Chun, how did you come up combining Wing Chun in the anime in this cut? (Episode 465)*
I had planed this for a long time since coming onto _Naruto_, but I wanted to make the fights looks reasonable, I can’t just implement it randomly. I had been waiting for the appropriate chance. This fight was totally original to the anime, so without the limits of the manga and since this all happened in an ancient age, the fight should have historical element to which Chinese martial arts would be a good choice.  The episode director also was pretty open and interested to my idea. When all’s said and done, it worked out and looks very good. In order to show Indra’s aggressiveness, I used some techniques of Wing Chun like : Man Sao , Bang Sao, Gaun Sao, and Chi Sao. Just like Robert Downey Jr. always wants to add some Wing Chun elements in his action scenes. (laugh)
​2. from same interview (on final clash of Naruto & Sasuke *episode 477*)
This is my favorite part of Yamashita’s directing. The final fight in the manga didn’t have many details, however it should have more information in the anime, so I added my own personal ideas according to the original storyboard (how to make storytelling more attractive in restrictive conditions is always something I have been learning how to do). The emotion within the fight is another key point to show how much the final attack means to both of them. I’m not good at action, but I love it, so I usually focus on the emotions of one fight.​3. Check the newtype scan
Following is the process of Wakabayashi creating episode 133 image sketch and storyboard, then Norio and Atsuko doing animation.
​4. Here is OP 18 directed & storyboard by Yamashita.
Posting one cut that was done by Kobayashi (just check that part, Sasuke swinging sword)

Not Naruto related but you can see Oishii's instruction in Ghost in the shell for the animators here. (NSFW) and how animator did genga.

Usually good action directors know what they want and they convey it well.

Hopefully that answered.

Bonus, Chengxi trying wing chun (?) here

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Karaki (Sep 9, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Director (who also usually does storyboard) sometime gives clear instruction and animators follow instruction exactly. But sometimes animators are given more freedom on execution (with approval by director).
> 
> 1.From Chengxi Huang's [LINKHL]198419[/LINKHL]
> *– Talking about Wing Chun, how did you come up combining Wing Chun in the anime [LINKHL]198420[/LINKHL]? (Episode 465)*
> ...


Thank you very much. thats really helpful answer with lots of example, It make the process more clear for me.


----------



## Prime Rikuzen (Sep 9, 2017)

I have a question, who animated the current ending?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 9, 2017)

Prime Rikuzen said:


> I have a question, who animated the current ending?


*ENDING ANIMATION2（第15話-）*

絵コンテ・演出・原画：小柳達也
Storyboard/Director/Key Animation: Tatsuya Koyanagi

作画監督・原画：藪野浩二（第23話）
Animation Director/Key Animation: Koji Yabuno (Ep. 23)
第二原画：夘野一郎（第23話）
2nd Key Animation: Ichiro Uno (Ep. 23)


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 9, 2017)

Karaki said:


> I want to ask something, Is the choreography of the fight the Key animator job or the one who draw the storyboard? sometimes the key animator praised for the choreography while i used to think its the one who draw storyboard effort!





tkROUT said:


> Director (who also usually does storyboard) sometime gives clear instruction and animators follow instruction exactly. But sometimes animators are given more freedom on execution (with approval by director).
> 
> 1.From Chengxi Huang's interview
> *– Talking about Wing Chun, how did you come up combining Wing Chun in the anime in this cut? (Episode 465)*
> ...


*@Karaki  since @tkROUT only went one option, here are the three other option regarding storyboards.*

*#01: the animator follows the director's or the storyboard artist's storyboard to the letter *


*#02: the director doesn't the original storyboard and tell the team to do whatever they want

#03: the animator do whatever they want*


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 10, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> @Animeblue @tkROUT What's important here is that Yamashita is still delivering in his promise on having one sakuga episode in a cour, according to his interview. Let's see if he can continue in this path for the time being.


*On that note do you think this little Mist arc will get one assuming that the arc will complete the 2nd box*


----------



## fuff (Sep 10, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *On that note do you think this little Mist arc will get one assuming that the arc will complete the 2nd box*


how long do u think the mist arc will be? just up to the new op?


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 10, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *On that note do you think this little Mist arc will get one assuming that the arc will complete the 2nd box*


To be honest, I haven't seen how much episodes will be this mist arc composed of. I think it depends on how they will tackle it from a story perspective, in the sense that if the arc would have a climax episode that concentrate all the good animators, or there would be bursts of Sakuga in every episode. I believe we all know that a sakuga episode demands time and if this arc is short like Gaiden, then I can't see them getting it done without rushing everything. For instance, Huang Cheng-Xi needs like 5-7 episodes to truly make his work shine.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 13, 2017)

fuff said:


> how long do u think the mist arc will be? just up to the new op?


_*About five or six episodes assuming fill up the remaining episodes for box 2. *_



TheDrawer93 said:


> To be honest, I haven't seen how much episodes will be this mist arc composed of. I think it depends on how they will tackle it from a story perspective, in the sense that if the arc would have a climax episode that concentrate all the good animators, or there would be bursts of Sakuga in every episode. I believe we all know that a sakuga episode demands time and if this arc is short like Gaiden, then I can't see them getting it done without rushing everything. For instance, Huang Cheng-Xi needs like 5-7 episodes to truly make his work shine.


*I can see them padding out the arc so there can be a Kouda episode(#32). *


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 13, 2017)

Episode 24:


> KA:
> Jun Fukuda, Michio Satō , Jun’ichi Yokoyama, Emi Yamashita , Masumi Hattori ,
> Gen Satō , Yoshiki Mizuno, Hiroki Kusuda , Hiroshi Yoneda , Yukiko Shimizu ,
> Maki Fujita , Shinsuke Kasahara , Hachigo Shu
> ...


----------



## fuff (Sep 13, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*About five or six episodes assuming fill up the remaining episodes for box 2. *_
> 
> 
> *I can see them padding out the arc so there can be a Kouda episode(#32). *


oh ya they do full box sets for arc now...why couldnt they just expand what need to be expanded in gaiden 
Sp is so retarded


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 16, 2017)

fuff said:


> oh ya they do full box sets for arc now...why couldnt they just expand what need to be expanded in gaiden
> Sp is so retarded


_*@fuff  sorry i can't give an definitively answer to your question since there could be numerous reasons *_


----------



## fuff (Sep 16, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@fuff  sorry i can't give an definitively answer to your question since there could be numerous reasons *_


my guess would be prob want to move on to another arc, focus on other characters, start the movie arc soon, Sp likes doing their own fillers over canon material 


I'm assuming for boxsets is because nobody/small pop will buy 4ep only dvds when the boruto has not been so great so far.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 18, 2017)

fuff said:


> I'm assuming for boxsets is because nobody/small pop will buy 4ep only dvds when the boruto has not been so great so far.


*@fuff about sets i won't put it that way but yeah everything seem to shift towards boxset now*


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 21, 2017)

_*Kobayashi worked this week Fastening Days 3 alongside Shingo Yamashita, Tatsuro Kawano, Hiromitsu Seki*_


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 24, 2017)

_*Nobuyoshi Nagayama and Studio Blanc might disappear for while considering they're doing Boku no Kanojo ga Majime Sugiru Shobitch na Ken this season*_


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 24, 2017)

Sorry for this dumb question, but why are Naruto's/Boruto's episode quality so blurry compared to other anime? Blurry as in it seems a lower resolution. I believe someone here already explained, but that was years ago and I kinda forgot.


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 25, 2017)

_*Chikara Sakura is set to direct One-Punch Man Anime's 2nd Season*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Sep 25, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Chikara Sakura is set to direct One-Punch Man Anime's 2nd Season*_


*Yeah, I already knew that from the japanese website. I personally am a little disappointed about Shingo stepping down, but I can understand he's busy. For what he's worth, Chikara did my favourite cut of NARUTO Opening 9.*


----------



## fuff (Sep 25, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Nobuyoshi Nagayama and Studio Blanc might disappear for while considering they're doing Boku no Kanojo ga Majime Sugiru Shobitch na Ken this season*_


who will replace it?


----------



## Kony (Sep 25, 2017)

From all what I read here and there it seems Boruto quality should drop on his next season.


----------



## fuff (Sep 25, 2017)

Kony said:


> From all what I read here and there it seems Boruto quality should drop on his next season.


if it is the recap of the movie does it even matter


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 30, 2017)

_*Hirofumi Suzuki should be heading back to NARUTO/BORUTO now that Zaregoto is done*_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 2, 2017)

_*As expected Fujisawa wasn't in Osamtsu 2nd's first episode or the OP/ED . Also the episode had some really nice animated scenes, like Gen Asano 's cut and this one here*_

average country



_*now on to Black Clover episode*_


----------



## Indra (Oct 2, 2017)

So the next season is gonna be below average quality wise?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 3, 2017)

_*Black Clover#01 was just Sousei no Onmyouji+*_



Indra said:


> So the next season is gonna be below average quality wise?


_*Not technically *_


----------



## Indra (Oct 3, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Black Clover#01 was just Sousei no Onmyouji+*_
> 
> 
> _*Not technically *_


Any estimate on when the series does pickup again based on the team?


----------



## Kony (Oct 3, 2017)

Black Clover #01 was really well executed.
Overall look and colours palet were on point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 3, 2017)

Kony said:


> Black Clover #01 was really well executed.
> Overall look and colours palet were on point.


Yeah, color and art direction was good. Also, photography work & line work (in some scenes) were great.
In terms of animators from Naruto team,  Yoshihiro Sugai was there, if that count?. No regular from Naruto. Takaya Sunagawa, Shunji Akasaka series's main Animator while Isuta is action Animator.
Ep 1 also had Kan (Tamotsu?) Ogawa, Katsuyoshi Nakatsuru, Noriko Otake etc (from Kingdom series) & series director Yoshihara.

Osomatus S2 Ep.1 was nice too, (though script is its strongest point).


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 4, 2017)

*Hikari Satō directed/storyboard the new OP and Koji Yabuno was the animation supervisor for it. while Yūko Matsui did the new ED*


_*Noticeable animators on OP*_
_*Tetsuya Nishio, Kōji Yabuno, Hiroaki Imaki, Chengxi Huang, Tatsuya Koyanagi, Hirofumi Masuda, Eri Taguchi Yōko Suzuki Ichirō Uno, Masaaki Funene, Yukie Yamamoto and Retsu Ōkawara*_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 4, 2017)

Checked out new OP, ED. They are not that bad, just forgettable / lackluster/ generic. Far from what Naruto used to have thanks to Tsuru/Suzuki+Takeuchi. Looking forward to whatever Tsuru has been doing (be it Boruto or anything entirely different). 
The OP may improve once we are done with this arc, but not expecting much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Oct 4, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Checked out new OP, ED. They are not that bad, just forgettable / lackluster/ generic. Far from what Naruto used to have thanks to Tsuru/Suzuki+Takeuchi. Looking forward to whatever Tsuru has been doing (be it Boruto or anything entirely different).
> The OP may improve once we are done with this arc, but not expecting much.


Yeah tbh.

I expect some good shit for the Momoshiki Arc. Like since they'll be adding the Mark, I'm sure it'll play a role in the OP. For example, Boruto following into a pit of darkness and the diamond symbol being formed. Something like that, ending with Momoshiki and Kinshiki.

Expecting a darker transition since that's when things heat up.


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 4, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Checked out new OP, ED. They are not that bad, just forgettable / lackluster/ generic. Far from what Naruto used to have thanks to Tsuru/Suzuki+Takeuchi. Looking forward to whatever Tsuru has been doing (be it Boruto or anything entirely different).
> The OP may improve once we are done with this arc, but not expecting much.



_*No surprise there considering OP#02  is just another variation of Sato previous ones  *_


----------



## Kony (Oct 4, 2017)

OP #02 was nothing too fancy but seeing there're still some good animators around is encouraging


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 4, 2017)

Kony said:


> OP #02 was nothing too fancy but seeing there're still some good animators around is encouraging


* you thought everyone will leave ?*


----------



## Kony (Oct 5, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> * you thought everyone will leave ?*



Not necessarily , but it's good to see there are possibilities to make a nice episode despite Pierrot's important workload


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 5, 2017)

Ep. 28-
SP-Kō Shigenobu, Makoto Uezu
SB-Yoriyasu Kogawa
ED-Onoda Yūsuke
AD-Tsunetoshi Takahashi
CAD-Ichirō Uno
Ep. 29-
SP-Kō Shigenobu
SB-Matsushita Yukihiro
ED-Kazuki Horiguchi
AD-Retsu Ōkawara
Ep. 30-
SP-Masaya Honda
SB-Sōichi Shimada
ED-Naoki Hishikawa
AD-Jang Sowi
CAD-Kōji Yabuno
Ep.31-
SP-Masahiro Ōkubo
SB-Yoriyasu Kogawa
ED-Hikari Satō
AD-Masayuki Kouda

Ep28-Mouse, Ep 30 - Poirot

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 5, 2017)

_*@tkROUT here i was waiting for the Newtype scans to post the listing considering most likely their will have episode #32. With that said, I find it amusing that the storyboard of this listing will either break or make the episodes*_


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 5, 2017)

Tokyo ghoul :re announced for 2018, but staff not out yet.

Yoriyasu Kogawa (ep.28,31 storyboard) & Sōichi Shimada (ep.30 Storyboard) from Tokyo ghoul (previous series). If Pierrot is again adapting Tokyoghoul, then these two may move to Tokyo ghoul (or they are already moved?).

Hiroaki Imaki and Hiroto Tanaka may also move. Ichiro Uno may stay for being Sub-character designer of Boruto.
But Osomatsu and Black Clover (if it 13 episode) may be over when TG:Re starts.

Incase someone missed, Kanezuka has moved to Puzzle Dragon while Kumiko Hirokoshi was the  AD for 1st episode of twelve Zodiac (studio Graphinica).


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 5, 2017)

*@tkROUT have seen and this what came to mind *

*btw thoughts on the listing*


----------



## Kony (Oct 5, 2017)

Not sure about #31. Masayuki Kouda's involvement as CAD on outsourced episodes should impact his work time as AD. In the case animators are not on point , the episode could just be allright.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 5, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *btw thoughts on the listing*


I did not want to go through detail, since was planning to drop Boruto for a while, now had to read summary anyways,
Kazuki Horiguchi (ep.29 ED) is from production Assistant background, used to be P.A. in Future Card Buddy Fight franchise. Became ED this year, works include Card Fight Vanguard G Next (Ep.12), 100% Pascal Sensei (ep. 11,12) & Ganblue Fantasy Ep.10.

Since 32 is unknown, ep.30 may have some fights and ep.31 may be good.
Going through summary and staff, may be will have
28-meh, 
29-unknown or above average, 
30-avarage with some help (cuts) from core staff, 
31-above average to good (depends on which episode concludes the arc).


Kony said:


> Not sure about #31. Masayuki Kouda's involvement as CAD on outsourced episodes should impact his work time as AD. In the case animators are not on point , the episode could just be allright.


Yeah, also he may not be solo AD.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 5, 2017)

Kony said:


> Not sure about #31. Masayuki Kouda's involvement as CAD on outsourced episodes should impact his work time as AD. In the case animators are not on point , the episode could just be allright.





tkROUT said:


> Yeah, also he may not be solo AD.



_*Kouda definitively not alone on #31, I'm more concern about Hikaru Sato even anything. I haven't not have another Shippuden #137/#262*_. 



tkROUT said:


> I did not want to go through detail, since was planning to drop Boruto for a while, now had to read summary anyways,
> Kazuki Horiguchi (ep.29 ED) is from production Assistant background, used to be P.A. in Future Card Buddy Fight franchise. Became ED this year, works include Card Fight Vanguard G Next (Ep.12), 100% Pascal Sensei (ep. 11,12) & Ganblue Fantasy Ep.10.
> 
> Since 32 is unknown, ep.30 may have some fights and ep.31 may be good.
> ...


_*Oh my apologies. As for what I think,  these couple of episodes will live or die by its the storyboard seeing how all the directors are rather average. As for the animation, episode twenty eight with be the standard Mouse episode without Sugai direction.  episode twenty nine basically little average of BORUTO#17. And episode thirty and thirty one more/less going be another of BORUTO#13/#14 will slightly better storyboard.*_
_*BTW do staff listing for Black Clover, the image is too small for my bad eyes*_


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 7, 2017)

_*Here is #32*_
_*#32:*_
_*Episode Director: Yōji Satō[左藤洋二]*_
_*Storyboard: Ryōji Fujiwara[藤原良二]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Akira Takeuchi[武内啓]*_
_*Chief Animation Supervisor: Yoshiharu Shimizu[清水義治]*_
_*Studio: Peace & Kinderness*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 7, 2017)

Osomatsu-2 13 episodes


Dynamic cord 12 episodes (doesn't matter though)


Black clover is not certain. (Funimation lists 13 episode which could be placeholder )


----------



## Indra (Oct 8, 2017)

What is gonna the best episode of the Arc potential wise?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 8, 2017)

Indra said:


> What is gonna the best episode of the Arc potential wise?





tkROUT said:


> Since 32 is unknown, ep.30 may have some fights and ep.31 may be good.
> Going through summary and staff, may be will have
> 28-meh,
> 29-unknown or above average,
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 9, 2017)

Indra said:


> What is gonna the best episode of the Arc potential wise?


*@Indra @Platypus Here is an estimated 
Animation:
#01: #31
#02: #29
#03: #30/#28
#04: #32

Direction: 
#01: #30
#02 #31/#29
#03: #28 
#04: #32

Storyboard: 
#01: #31/#30
#02: #29 
#03: #28 
#04: #32 
Animation Supervisor:
#01: #31 
#02: #29 
#03: #30 
#04: #28 
#05: #32 

Chief Animation Supervisor: 
#01: #30 
#02: #28 
#03: #32

Also #31 might be better than expect *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 11, 2017)

_*It seem that Yusuke Kawakami animated Boruto's combination attack(Boruto Stream) *_


----------



## Platypus (Oct 17, 2017)

Who drew this?


----------



## Kony (Oct 17, 2017)

@Platypus Tetsuya Nishio


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 18, 2017)

_*Guess with Black Clover and Osomatsu-san airing BORUTO will only have one inhouse episode for the time being*_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 18, 2017)

This episode was partly in-house, partly Jiwoo just like ep.26.
In-house veteran checker Reiko Yamada did in-between check and it has two production assistant , Itoko Nagai (長井惟杜子) (some new person?) and Jiwoo's Lee joung min.(Ep. 26's P.A.Sae Endō, Lee joung min)

After episode 17, only ep.23 has been total in-house, ep. 20,26,29 partly in-house.

Black Clover ep-3 was done by the team that did Boruto-22.


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Oct 19, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> This episode was partly in-house, partly Jiwoo just like ep.26.
> In-house veteran checker Reiko Yamada did in-between check and it has two production assistant , Itoko Nagai (長井惟杜子) (some new person?) and Jiwoo's Lee joung min.(Ep. 26's P.A.Sae Endō, Lee joung min)
> 
> After episode 17, only ep.23 has been total in-house, ep. 20,26,29 partly in-house.
> ...


That explains the mostly good artwork in this episode. For what it is now happening in Pierrot, I think they're doing a decent job for the most part at being consistent and not jarring animation and artwork wise, contrary to Shippuden for instance.

Though I do wonder when Hirofumi Suzuki will AD other in-house episodes apart from Kouda.


----------



## Naruto2016 (Oct 19, 2017)

@tkROUT Do you know the animators for next week's episode?


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 20, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> his episode was partly in-house, partly Jiwoo just like ep.26.
> In-house veteran checker Reiko Yamada did in-between check and it has two production assistant , Itoko Nagai (長井惟杜子) (some new person?) and Jiwoo's Lee joung min.(Ep. 26's P.A.Sae Endō, Lee joung min)
> 
> After episode 17, only ep.23 has been total in-house, ep. 20,26,29 partly in-house.
> ...



_*@tkROUT Guess we more/less know how #31 will be*_


TheDrawer93 said:


> Though I do wonder when Hirofumi Suzuki will AD other in-house episodes apart from Kouda.


_*you should already know the answer to this *_


----------



## Indra (Oct 20, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@tkROUT Guess we more/less know how #31 will be*_
> 
> _*you should already know the answer to this *_


You still think #31 will be the best?


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Oct 20, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@tkROUT Guess we more/less know how #31 will be*_
> 
> _*you should already know the answer to this *_


LOL! I guess I do, but I like to double check my knowledge. 

The obvious answer is when Tsuru directs an episode, but that seems more like a wishful thinking at this point in the series. My best bet would be in the Momoshiki Arc, and that disappoints me 'cause that's nowhere near to see it.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 20, 2017)

TheDrawer93 said:


> That explains the mostly good artwork in this episode. For what it is now happening in Pierrot, I think they're doing a decent job for the most part at being consistent and not jarring animation and artwork wise, contrary to Shippuden for instance.


In, shippuden they mostly followed schedule or availability of animators, regardless of content. So if any episode is outsourced to another studio they used to leave things to them. But in Boruto, they are more flexible. Some in-house animators do important scenes even in outsourced episodes in Boruto.
2nd things is involvement some core animators. Naruto ran for 14 years, many animators left, some new animators born, but it did not have consistency. The character designers Nishio and  Suzuki did not contribute directly to the quality of animation in individual episodes. (though they influenced new talent) Nishio worked in Production I.G. and Suzuki worked on Tsuru episodes. Apart from that they rarely worked as KA  or AD. Though Kanezuka, Zenjiro, Tokuda etc filled in as cheif AD, they did not work as KA in outsource episode.  But that got fixed in Boruto, as sub-character designers Ichiro Uno and Koji Yabuno are actually doing KA here and there. Apart from these two, Yoko Suzuki, Imaki, Shimizu, Ayako Sato etc working here and there in outsourced episodes  too. Even Chengxi and Yamashita worked in outsourced episode.9. That goes to show Boruto team cares about animation quality and has a team of animators who are working and fixing outsourcing episodes too, instead of leaving them to other studio.



Naruto2016 said:


> @tkROUT Do you know the animators for next week's episode?


It will be outsourced to Poirot, You can check  and to get some idea. Yabuno or some in-house animators may fill in. The angles/ lay out looks good in some cuts.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 21, 2017)

Indra said:


> You still think #31 will be the best?


_*yes, i do. Having said that i don't it will be as strong as #23 for obvious reason*_



TheDrawer93 said:


> LOL! I guess I do, but I like to double check my knowledge.
> 
> The obvious answer is when Tsuru directs an episode, but that seems more like a wishful thinking at this point in the series. My best bet would be in the Momoshiki Arc, and that disappoints me 'cause that's nowhere near to see it.


_*Tsuru seem to be busy doing misc stuff for BORUTO. while his buddies finish their other projects.*_

_*@fuff and @Indra Taguchi will be in #31 along with...........*_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fuff (Oct 21, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*yes, i do. Having said that i don't it will be as strong as #23 for obvious reason*_
> 
> 
> _*Tsuru seem to be busy doing misc stuff for BORUTO. while his buddies finish their other projects.*_
> ...


31 doesnt have a summary out yet, but im assuming it is wrapping up the arc?


----------



## Platypus (Oct 22, 2017)

fuff said:


> 31 doesnt have a summary out yet, but im assuming it is wrapping up the arc?


The Souvenir Quest episode sounds like a light-hearted final episode to  wrap things up.


----------



## Indra (Oct 22, 2017)

Well the Anime seems to be delivering somewhat consistent quality, and usually when there are some interesting fights or ninjutsu scenes, certain animators might pop up and do something really quick.

But towards the finale, they seem to push out something a little better than usual. That seems to be the running cycle so far? I wouldn't be surprised if Ceki comes to #31 considering he's been animating the majority of Boruto's fights so far.

It would be nice to understand more about the Boruto series in Jump Festa, in terms of pacing. It would be cool to hear how long they think the story might go since it's monthly, or how many episodes they think the Anime might run before it surpasses the Manga.

Probably just hoping for the best since I remember last year's Jump Festa was a bunch of nothing outside of that Shounen Jump interview.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheGama (Oct 22, 2017)

This is a random question, but is there any way for us to see versions of past outsourced Shippuden/Boruto episodes from before they were touched up by a Chief AD? I'm guessing those cuts were never accessible to the public, but it'd be really interesting to compare the "raw" versions of those episodes to the finished product.


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Oct 23, 2017)

So EP 31 won't be as good as Sakura vs Shin or Mitsuki vs Sumire/Boruto vs Nue???


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hyuga Prodigy said:


> So EP 31 won't be as good as Sakura vs Shin or Mitsuki vs Sumire/Boruto vs Nue???


Not exactly. I think he means that it won't reach the highs of Sakura vs Shin fight because that was a combined effort of three very talented freelance animators (mainly Naoki Kobayashi and Keni'ichi Fujisawa) and Huang Chengxi (Pierrot animator).

For episode 31, Huang would almost assuredly appear, being Pierrot's ace and all that, along good others like Koyanagi and Eri Taguchi (these two compared to those freelancers are just good animators).

All in all, it would be similar to Nue's arc finale.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 23, 2017)

TheGama said:


> This is a random question, but is there any way for us to see versions of past outsourced Shippuden/Boruto episodes from before they were touched up by a Chief AD? I'm guessing those cuts were never accessible to the public, but it'd be really interesting to compare the "raw" versions of those episodes to the finished product.


Sometimes broadcast version is not properly finished or rushed, so in DVD version some AD may fix stuff. It is rare in Naruto. I might post later with pic.

Black Clover episode 4 will be done by the team that did Boruto-21,28.

In Puzzle Dragon Ep.68, Kanezuka was AD, Eri Taguchi did 2nd KA and 峰岸瞳 was script writter who used to be production assistant (P.A. in NS too)


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 24, 2017)

*@Hyuga Prodigy @TheDrawer93 i was generally talking about the directing.*


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Oct 24, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> *@Hyuga Prodigy @TheDrawer93 i was generally talking about the directing.*


I see


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 27, 2017)

_*Mitsuo Iso mention that he met Norio Matsumoto for the 1st time recently, so I guess he and Norio is working on an project together ? *_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Oct 28, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*Mitsuo Iso mention that he met Norio Matsumoto for the 1st time recently, so I guess he and Norio is working on an project together ? *_


Don't. Just don't make us imagine such talent would get involved in Boruto. 

(Please, make it happen )


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 31, 2017)

_*looks like we don't have to worry about tg*_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Nov 1, 2017)

Episode #31 delivered as expected on the animation front. Huang Chengxi and Eri Taguchi are the gift that keeps on giving. However I was pleasantly surprised to see Keni'ichi Fujisawa returning in a Kouda episode after Osumatsu-san had started. I don't know if he had finished his cut just in time before that or his presence on Osu isn't required for the time being. @Animeblue any clues?

Either way, in my opinion Boruto is still Pierrot's best representation in Action choreography animation for shows airing this season.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 1, 2017)

_*@TheDrawer93 Fujisawa hasn't appear on the 2nd season Osumatsu-san yet. So he probably not core member this time around *_


----------



## TheDrawer93 (Nov 1, 2017)

Animeblue said:


> _*@TheDrawer93 Fujisawa hasn't appear on the 2nd season Osumatsu-san yet. So he probably not core member this time around *_


@Animeblue Well that's good news to me. Thanks!


----------



## Kony (Nov 2, 2017)

I really liked episode #31.
Each animator from the core staff showed his style and skills.
Chengxi Huang's segment was beaming. Also loved Koji Yabuno's character animation by the end.

After this I guess next line-up won't be anything special


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 4, 2017)

Episode 31 was strong animation wise, but bit dull overall. Fights lacked energy/ excitement. May be because of lack music and color (red mist). The environment matters. But inside fight and overall facial expressions were good.


----------



## Kony (Nov 4, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Episode 31 was strong animation wise, but bit dull overall. Fights lacked energy/ excitement. May be because of lack music and color (red mist). The environment matters. But inside fight and overall facial expressions were good.



I think I see what you mean. The same feeling about NS 476-477 ?


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 4, 2017)

*@tkROUT @Kony what was off was the directing. the directing was basically nonexistenting to point where it felt  #31 relying on "presumably Yamashita's" storyboard. *


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 4, 2017)

Kony said:


> I think I see what you mean. The same feeling about NS 476-477 ?





Animeblue said:


> *@tkROUT @Kony what was off was the directing. the directing was basically nonexistenting to point where it felt  #31 relying on "presumably Yamashita's" storyboard. *


Sato worked in Nomad & in J.C. Staff; was assistant series director Shokugeki no Soma (1 & 2). Has not really worked in any action anime. And he is directing OPs and best in-house team in Boruto. It is strange Tsuru or Murata or Abe or Yamshita didn't direct OP. (They could be just training but ..wtevr)
In Naruto Shippuden, Kumagai and Nigorikawa were like two pillars. Kuamgai handled emotional episodes and Nigorikawa action episodes well. Kumagai, after Boruto-17 had directed Chronos Ruler Episode-5, not sure if returning to Pierrot while Nigorikawa working in Urahara.
Mizuno's loss has affected too.
Having too many series is also affecting, I guess.


----------



## Kony (Nov 4, 2017)

Agreed there is a lack of good directors


----------



## Pierro (Nov 6, 2017)

tkROUT said:


> Osomatsu-2 13 episodes


2nd cour starts in January


----------



## root (Nov 7, 2017)

Nothing to do with Boruto, but I've been rewatching Naruto and wondering;

How come in part 1 every big fight of Lee gets awesome animation (vs. Gaara & vs. Kimimaro) when they're never really pivotal fights for the story going on. While in part 2 his and Guy's fights appeared low budget and slow. Sasuke's big fights in part 2 usually got pretty awesome animation. Am I just imagining things or is it true that sometimes certain characters get special treatment from the animation team? How do they prioritize where the budget goes?

I mean, I always had the impression during the part 1 days someone at SP just really liked Lee. And then whoever that was left when they got to part 2. Same for some other characters throughout the series. Yamato's wood jutsu tend to get pretty good animation regardless of the quality of the rest of the episode. I know the anime studio likes tenten more than Kishi does.

Do people at SP have favourites they like to work on and put extra effort into? Or is that just not how it works.


----------



## Animeblue (Nov 7, 2017)

Rai said:


> ​


_*#33:*_
_*Episode Director:Ken Hagiwara[荻原健]/Tomoki Fujiwara [藤原智樹]*_
_*Storyboard:Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]/Ken Hagiwara[荻原健]/Tomoki Fujiwara [藤原智樹]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Hanjin*_
_*Chief Animation Supervisor: Youko Suzuki[鈴木陽子]*_
_*Studio: Hanjin Animation*_

_*#34:*_
_*Episode Director/Storyboard:Toshiaki Kidokoro[城所聖明]*_
_*Animation Supervisor: Yoshiharu Shimizu[清水義治]*_
_*Studio: Pierrot/Daume ? *_


_*#35:*_
_*Episode Director: Ayumi Ono[小野歩]*_
_*Storyboard:Yukihiro Matsushita [ユキヒロマツシタ]*_
_*Chief Animation Supervisor: Ichiro Uno[夘野一郎]*_
_*Studio: Peace & Kinderness*_

_*#36:*_
_*Episode Director: Yujiro Abe[安部祐二郎]*_
_*Storyboard: Shigehisa Iida[飯田薫久] *_
_*Animation Supervisor: Daisuke Tsumagari[津曲大介]*_
_*Studio: Pierrot ?*_



root said:


> Nothing to do with Boruto, but I've been rewatching Naruto and wondering;
> 
> How come in part 1 every big fight of Lee gets awesome animation (vs. Gaara & vs. Kimimaro) when they're never really pivotal fights for the story going on. While in part 2 his and Guy's fights appeared low budget and slow. Sasuke's big fights in part 2 usually got pretty awesome animation. Am I just imagining things or is it true that sometimes certain characters get special treatment from the animation team? How do they prioritize where the budget goes?
> 
> ...



_*@root Gai's fights just happen take place during the movie production, Hiroyuki Yamashita admitted that he wanted to do Gai 's last major fight in Shippuden but couldn't because he was working on one of movie at the time. *_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Nov 7, 2017)

who animated this:


----------

